# Karma Genetics



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

This is the place for all things karma!

Keep it dank growers!
Off karma's site
   
And from alphaphase


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the place for all things karma!
> 
> Keep it dank guys


Nice got a pack of d-kush im gonna crack this year to see whats up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have some karma's og and strawbanna cream close to flowering a test clone. Alpha is killing it with his karma gear

Solo's Stash x Biker Kush 3 for 3 male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice got a pack of d-kush im gonna crack this year to see whats up.


Nice! Let us know whats up WBW


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Subbed up for some karma! Yihaa 
Looks great. Those AP spears are just awesome. Glad to see the pic again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Subbed up for some karma! Yihaa
> Looks great. Those AP spears are just awesome. Glad to see the pic again.


Yea i think those are sour power and 24k whitegold but @AlphaPhase can tell us.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

The pic of the spears are a different plant 

But the others are sour power biker  I'll post up some current pics of the sour power biker and 24k white gold, SO dank!!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

lol AP. What plant are the spears then ? Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

Here we go ladies and gentlemen, please stay seated and Buckle up, this is never before seen footage..        photo dump in 3..2...1...


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow im freezing now  Nice frost.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 7, 2015)

OMFG. those look great, so much frost!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 7, 2015)

Man I can't even say nothing cus they've took the words outta my mouth  job well done. You've sold me on some Karma. That frost is just amazing. Dialed in perfect!!!

There needs to be a double like button fuck. What strain is that bro


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks yall! I'm so stoked to be running this gear! It is just such quality genetics, makes growing that much more fun because there's always some awesome factor about the gear, like the sour power biker (the pics except the bottom 2, bottom 2 pics is the 24k white gold) didn't even really start flowering til week 4 and then when week 6 hit the things exploded, it's like they grew frost for 5 weeks then the Buds started growing, it kept me on the edge of my seat lol


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a pack of biker kush and a 5 pack of strawberry cream that I just flipped into flower. Strawberry cream are some gorgeous plants so far, bikers started slow with some heat issues but are looking nice now.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 8, 2015)

I picked up a pack of brotherhood og and have a 5 pk of the strawbanana cream. I am not sure when they will get run, but every thread i see of karma gear makes me want to pop these sooner.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a weird leaf mutation on my sbc but it is a damn nice looking plant. Smells like strawberry and banana on the steam rub


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2015)

great nug porn up in here. has anyone found any intersexing on any of the new releases excluding any happy brother hybrids?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

So far my four karma's og are good and will be flowered as soon as the clones root. They are being slower with the cold. Great structure and stems for an og


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

I started with a small amount of karma beans, 2 24kwg and 3 spb, got one female of each, no nanners, super solid plants as well. I figure if any nanners were to show they would have by now (week 7 of flower) , so all good  @greenghost420 
I'd love to try the sbc sometime, I think you guys will enjoy them, as for other karma gear, I haven't run them yet but hope to in the future. I have a karma's og in veg at the moment but it hasn't shown sex yet, but will be flowered next grow if it's a female and will report my results (which I have a feeling will be great) 

Heres a pic of the kog, she's small but very nice  structure so far


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2015)

music to my beanz


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 8, 2015)

Biker kush























































































Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Biker kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 8, 2015)

whats the make up of that Biker Kush. Thats one beautiful lady. Kinda looks like it got some Bubba in it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> whats the make up of that Biker Kush. Thats one beautiful lady. Kinda looks like it got some Bubba in it


I will check but hells angeles og for one. Karma's is ha og x sfv og but the ha og is call biker kush because of trademark.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> whats the make up of that Biker Kush. Thats one beautiful lady. Kinda looks like it got some Bubba in it


Genetics: HA-OG X (HA-OG X SFV OG Kush BX2)

biker kush = first Backcross of the HA-OG

he has biker kush 2.0 now which is the bx2 of HA-OG

peace


----------



## strate5ativa (Jan 8, 2015)

here is some of my organic headbanger. all the shit i have grown from karma has been fire


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice skunkd0c that biker kush is one bad ass kush!! 

Pic didn't show up stratesativa  I bet the head banger was fire though, that's the next bean I pop, I have a couple of them in my stach


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Genetics: HA-OG X (HA-OG X SFV OG Kush BX2)
> 
> biker kush = first Backcross of the HA-OG
> 
> ...


Thanks i had to cook diner



AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice skunkd0c that biker kush is one bad ass kush!!
> 
> Pic didn't show up stratesativa  I bet the head banger was fire though, that's the next bean I pop, I have a couple of them in my stach


I have no karma stash left 
I popped them all


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm saving them so I can make them special, I have a soft spot for sour diesel and it is in my top 5 favorite smokes along with kush, so bringing this two together in one strain will be a special grow for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm saving them so I can make them special, I have a soft spot for sour diesel and it is in my top 5 favorite smokes along with kush, so bringing this two together in one strain will be a special grow for me


You like sour d rubber flavor like the dog has?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

I haven't tried the dog yet  but about 10 years ago I had a burnt rubber smelling strain and I had to stop growing it because it made me gag, though it was so damn potent! I like the sour strains though minus the rubber lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I haven't tried the dog yet  but about 10 years ago I had a burnt rubber smelling strain and I had to stop growing it because it made me gag, though it was so damn potent! I like the sour strains though minus the rubber lol


Cool i was told real sour d taste like burn rubber. I cant say myself, but the #5 swamp wrecked taste just like that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Does the extrema by any chance have sour d in it? Because I swear I can smell a hint of burnt rubber but it's not too over whelming, I've had the burnt rubber stuff and grew it for years back in the day (grew up in NY so it was everywhere) but the sour d I like is just straight sour smelling, my sour power reminds me of it, but I'm not sure which of the sour d is the main one as there was NYsd, ecsd and just sour diesel, I think the sour diesel was the one that was just super sour kind of like og lemon but way more sour than that?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

I love sour lemon stuff! I need to try the sp x bk


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

Me too bro it's my favorite!! The spb is even more of a sour sweet lemon kush, like if you crossed Larry og (the lemon fuel smell) but it doesn't have to strong of a fuel smell, but with something like candy kush or maybe a bubblegum strain type smell ? Something sweet and sour like sour patch kids or fun dip is how it smells pretty much with a slight fuel smell that's faint, if I can get you a cut a will man, you'd love it, it's stacking hard now and will definitely yield much better than the Larry I ran last run no doubt about it. I'm thinking 2-2.5oz per plant and only had 17days veg, iit's turning out to be very good


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 8, 2015)

I forgot to mention, the sour power is (star bud x East Coast sd), kinda slipped my mind but maybe that's why it's smelling so awesome being crossed with biker kush, woohoo!! Didn't really realize it until now that I have a sour d x kush cross already in flower lol, that's probably why in in love with it lol! Wow, I'm a little slow some times


----------



## strate5ativa (Jan 8, 2015)

here it is again


----------



## strate5ativa (Jan 8, 2015)

see if this one is readable


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the place for all things karma!
> 
> Keep it dank growers!
> Off karma's site
> ...


Wow! Holy shit!! Im all about Karma now forget Bodi!
Jkdnn..bodi lovers..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone have any recommendations of Karma Genetics seeds which would do well in Hot/Humid conditions outdoors at 10 Lat? Doc? Want to see what some will do where I am.


----------



## strate5ativa (Jan 9, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Anyone have any recommendations of Karma Genetics seeds which would do well in Hot/Humid conditions outdoors at 10 Lat? Doc? Want to see what some will do where I am.


maybe wheres my bike and the headbanger as well


----------



## strate5ativa (Jan 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice skunkd0c that biker kush is one bad ass kush!!
> 
> Pic didn't show up stratesativa  I bet the head banger was fire though, that's the next bean I pop, I have a couple of them in my stach


you want regret it so bomb super hearty great yielder. takes a lil longer to flower, i cut mine inbetween 9-10 weeks and it still came out at 27% thc. 

this stuff has an almost over powering high really heady and energetic. i can get shit done on this unless i get stuck on youtube videos which is easy to do lol


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2015)

Im sold the next grab is Karmaa!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

strate5ativa said:


> you want regret it so bomb super hearty great yielder. takes a lil longer to flower, i cut mine inbetween 9-10 weeks and it still came out at 27% thc.
> 
> this stuff has an almost over powering high really heady and energetic. i can get shit done on this unless i get stuck on youtube videos which is easy to do lol


That is freakin great!! Damn, that's one heck of a thc %, I'm definitely going to pop the headbanger soon, I don't mind taking a strain to 10 or 11 weeks (any more than 11 weeks is tough for me though) but now I'm even more excited to run them. Seriously, that's some potent bud! Lol @ watching youtube vids, I do the sameeeee thing, one video turns in to 3 hours of youtubing if I don't catch myself and snap out of it lol


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2015)

Im in the cannazon website whats a good potent strain for insomnia and anxiety?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the same problems, anxiety and insomnia, i hear the jack-o-nesia is GREAT for anxiety. Not sure yet about the insomnia, but let me dig around and see what the heaviest indica Karma has is and I'll get back to ya @hellmutt bones


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 9, 2015)

Where's my bike I believe is the heavy indica from karma, that should do well for insomnia, it is amnesia x biker kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

He is going to need the most sativa dominate thing karma has i will look tonight at the genetics in all the crosses he offers. Just got to hit the bank and get my girl first.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks me brothas!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 10, 2015)

well this thread sold me on Karma gear... I bought a pack of Biker Kush V2.0 from seedsman and I got 5 free strawberry crème. Not gonna lie, I am pretty excited for these and may have to rethink my rotation.

Cheers guys!

edit - also picked up another pack of Archive seeds - Polynesian cookie haze so that's pretty cool also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

I transplanted my strawbanana cream lastnight. It will be flowered in a 7 gallon in 5 weeks


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 10, 2015)

Definitely added to my list. This thread has some beauties up in here. 

Any stability issues?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2015)

Wheres my bike looks like something which would suit me well and the headbanger as well, but wonder how good they are for PM and humid conditions in general? Of course always try to do anything I can to minimize, but there are times when I am away where my Co-gardener (ie my wife) would not do the same.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2015)

I like variation so will give a few a try. If it doesn't work, well I tried firstly, & I then alter conditions to make work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like variation so will give a few a try. If it doesn't work, well I tried firstly, & I then alter conditions to make work


I would look at the ag13haze x bk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2015)

That looks fkn scrumptious. Not against some extreme flower times


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 10, 2015)

Some Karma Genetics bud porn , grown by folks @ icmag

Beelze Bubba



















Jack o neasia

















































ghost ryderr



















d kush













white 2.0













SFV x Happy brother













peace


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 10, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Some Karma Genetics bud porn , grown by folks @ icmag
> 
> Beelze Bubba
> 
> ...


beautiful dank budage there


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 12, 2015)

These kind of threads kick ass. New people learning about Karma always makes me happy. Instability is NO issue with Karma's gear. I've run it for years and it's been the most stable in my garden time and again. Not a fan boy - well, not unless someone deserves it. I enjoy Karma, Bodhi, Relentless, BOG, and a handful of others.... Karma has always been my favorite and will probably always be (pending Top Dawg gear I've yet to run... sure JJ's gear will be up there as well).

Good vibes to the new brewers running Karma gear! Great thread Dr. D! Beautiful flowers all over the place. Maybe we can get KG to drop by in a day or two (very busy man he is....)

Can't wait to see this thread in a month or six!


----------



## karma genetics (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello,

First thanks for the love shown.


I want to answer the Questions about Intersex. 

The Most pure type OG's are Almost never fully intersex clean, altho the percentage's are realy low, (most wont see any)

Biker Kush, Karma OG, Sour Jack, Headbanger Can, and when they do its the Typical OG,Chem Diesel intersex Ball at the stem where the Fanleaf is, it will show at 3 to 5 weeks flower, these plants should be killed, in my eyes.

I try hard to get it fully out, and succeeded pretty well, compared to the starting genetics. 



But like said its a real low number, but i like to be open ans straight, Also anyone ever have a problem, just hit me up, (low germ, Crushed etc.)




Skunkd0c I havent sold the HB Bx2 anymore for a year, as results where below the bx1. (love your straight fair opinions)


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh snap.. Thats pretty awesome!
Spread the good karma


----------



## coppershot (Jan 13, 2015)

good looking out Karma. I cant wait to run your biker Kush v2.0. stoked!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 13, 2015)

karma genetics said:


> Skunkd0c I havent sold the HB Bx2 anymore for a year, as results where below the bx1. (love your straight fair opinions)


Thanks mate, shame the hb bx2 was not so great for me
my results with biker kush more than made up for the HB
biker kush has been one of my favs in many years
flavour and yield were both excellent, potency was good too 

also your offer to replace HB without me even asking was a nice gesture
and shows great customer service 

peace


----------



## TonightYou (Jan 13, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Thanks mate, shame the hb bx2 was not so great for me
> my results with biker kush more than made up for the HB
> biker kush has been one of my favs in many years
> flavour and yield were both excellent, potency was good too
> ...


That right there is some good customer service. Definitely putting them on my list between that and the beauties you guys are posting


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

I have no complaints with them! My karma's og are the most uniform strain i have grown out, and I can't wait to get them in to flower. I repoted the SBC last weekend getting it ready for the 7 gallon it will go into in about 3 weeks.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for stopping in Karma! Great honest man right there!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 14, 2015)

Just to be clear on things... HB bx2 has been a booger for brewers more so than any strain of KG's through the years, at least from what I've read. I've grown it since his very first drop and bought three more packs through the years, the most recent being LAST month. My beanventory is bound to be pushing 200 strains, now, and I STILL go back to get Happy Brother bx2. Like I told KG, let my tax return come around and I'll buy out all the HB bx2 and Sour Jack that I can find.
A buddy of mine will soon receive my two remaining packs of HB bx2 to see about finding a sweet lady to hit with a proven Lucky Charms boy. We plan to call this cross, "Happy Go Lucky."
I just think there is something special in those genes and don't want anyone to get the impression that HB2 isn't VERY special. I've been fortunate that ALL of my HB bx2 have been vigorous and gorgeous. Each garden they've graced, they've done better than all the others. I know I have a unique experience with this strain, but that's just another reason for me to love it more. If KG had a fresh batch of these, they'd be my first recommendation to most people trying KG's gear... 

Hands down, I'd take KG's crosses that fail his testing procedures before I'd shop with many other breeders. 

Grab a pack of ANYTHING he's got and you'll understand why. (I do not make a penny with KG and just trying to impress upon those who are considering his gear to go ahead and take the leap)....


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 14, 2015)

This is "a friend's" baby, sure not mine. 

17 fingers (13 base, 4 mutant) on this Sour Power x Biker (clickable), vegged less than 8 weeks:





Close:






18 fingers on the same lady:





18th finger close:





(This leaf was foliar sprayed just before removal if anyone thinks there's frost on it, there's not.... don't wanna be deceptive... only starting 10th day of bloom now and KNOW the sugar factory will open shop very soon...)

On the upcoming leafsets (still too small to know for sure), I have reason to believe there might be 19-25 fingers! I wouldn't be surprised to see a base of 15-17 traditional fingers with the rest being mutated. I can't quite tell but should have a good idea in 4-5 days.

Will be interesting to see if this is a beast as growth indicates. KG said if the crazy leaves didn't equate to a high leaf/flower ratio, it could be a special lady... time will tell and I'm (obviously) extremely excited.....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 16, 2015)

Very awesome Smokealot! That's one awesome leaf structure! There's something special in there 

Here's some sour power biker bud pics and 24k white gold buds that I just harvested  So dank!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2015)

mad respect for karma! ill be running your gear real soon....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2015)

Karma's og getting so close to flowering i can almost taste the stank already


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like Karma hits another homerun, that plant is full and tight with
super short internodes great job so far Doc.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 20, 2015)

Lookin good Doc.... These (KOG) are pretty sensitive babies. You're not pushing them too hard with food and many others are. Also, they seem to require a little less water than most and I'm not seeing much sign of overwatering in your pics. Impressive first run on these for NO advice on them.

Best vibes moving forward, can't wait to see how they bloom for you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 20, 2015)

Is Karma Genetics an American company?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Lookin good Doc.... These (KOG) are pretty sensitive babies. You're not pushing them too hard with food and many others are. Also, they seem to require a little less water than most and I'm not seeing much sign of overwatering in your pics. Impressive first run on these for NO advice on them.
> 
> Best vibes moving forward, can't wait to see how they bloom for you.


I just kind of read the plants no biggie

I will say the come from HA og and sfv og he has done a fantastic time with the structure. No flimsy stems no lanky ass growth. Super nice plants so far


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is Karma Genetics an American company?


Sorry, they not located in the US @ stowandgrow - he is a dutch breeder


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is Karma Genetics an American company?


He's done work with genetics from everywhere.... quite a bit of American influence in his stable. If you need to find his gear, it's available at most places.... but Alpha nailed it... Dutch breeder..


----------



## karma genetics (Jan 24, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> He's done work with genetics from everywhere.... quite a bit of American influence in his stable. If you need to find his gear, it's available at most places.... but Alpha nailed it... Dutch breeder..



Yes Dutch born, , Most my work for Karma has moved to south spain. last 2 years Still a litle in holland, i also do consultation and co work on some seedlines in US.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 24, 2015)

I got a crazy leaf like that not as many fingers as yours but its cool I put it between 2 pages of a book to save it gotta love mary jane


----------



## eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Some Karma Genetics bud porn , grown by folks @ icmag
> 
> Beelze Bubba
> 
> ...


----------



## eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Some Karma Genetics bud porn , grown by folks @ icmag
> 
> Beelze Bubba
> 
> ...


nice pics,40!


----------



## eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> Looks like Karma hits another homerun, that plant is full and tight with
> super short internodes great job so far Doc.


may have to order some as we speak after these pics.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 27, 2015)

eyes said:


> may have to order some as we speak after these pics.


This won't help you, then: http://karmagenetics.com/portfolio/ Take a look at some of those pictures.
=]
Headbanger:






Bubble Trouble:






vegan sample of Karma's OG:






Mahayana:






Sour Jack:






There's over 50 strains in that gallery, these are just a few of my favorites.


----------



## eyes (Jan 27, 2015)

smokealot,
im trying to figure out who to order from thats trustworthy and reliable. *any suggestions?* im open to f2s as well


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 28, 2015)

eyes said:


> smokealot,
> im trying to figure out who to order from thats trustworthy and reliable. *any suggestions?* im open to f2s as well


What specific bean are you looking for? Cash/MO only? CC? etc....

Many vendors if I know whether you are restricted by pay type or rare genetics. Will be happy to PM ya a couple of links if I know what you're looking for.


----------



## eyes (Jan 28, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> What specific bean are you looking for? Cash/MO only? CC? etc....
> 
> Many vendors if I know whether you are restricted by pay type or rare genetics. Will be happy to PM ya a couple of links if I know what you're looking for.


I like to do M.O..... that way, if it goes missing, so to speak, ill get my money back minus 15 bux processing. Had it happen to me b4 and was compensated pretty quickly.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 28, 2015)

eyes said:


> I like to do M.O..... that way, if it goes missing, so to speak, ill get my money back minus 15 bux processing. Had it happen to me b4 and was compensated pretty quickly.


What particular bean are you looking for?

EDIT: for what it's worth, CC comes with payment protection in a few places... don't let the guarantees seal the deal for you.


----------



## eyes (Jan 28, 2015)

had my eye on the sour jack and jack o nesia. which ones do U like that youve grown? Id like to try to find something nice and sour towards the sour diesel side since i never tried her. had a chance to get a clone way way back in the day but was too busy and never hooked up.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 28, 2015)

You should go for Headbanger or Sour Jack, if you're looking for Sour. Lemme scout around and I'll send you a few links.

Jack O Nesia is a beast in its own right, just not as likely to find a sour in it. Great choices. One minute for a pm.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 28, 2015)

eyes said:


> had my eye on the sour jack and jack o nesia. which ones do U like that youve grown? Id like to try to find something nice and sour towards the sour diesel side since i never tried her. had a chance to get a clone way way back in the day but was too busy and never hooked up.


PM has been sent. 

Blessed vibes with your decision.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> This won't help you, then: http://karmagenetics.com/portfolio/ Take a look at some of those pictures.
> =]
> Headbanger:
> 
> ...



Wow, that Mahayana is super frosty! Have you grown that one before, and if so what can you tell me about her?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jan 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow, that Mahayana is super frosty! Have you grown that one before, and if so what can you tell me about her?


I've never grown anything.



I can tell you that she is a beautiful lady with amazing lineage. Karma's cup winning cut of Dominator (3rd place HTCC cup) hit by his proven (lost) Lucifer male. This is the same daddy that started as HA OG (Hells Angels) and Karma used it for several projects. This was one of Karma's stud boys, so I HIGHLY suggest scooping up any Mahayana while they're around.

For what it's worth, Snoop and Wiz both thought this mother cut (Dominator) was the best of the greens at the cup in which KG took 3rd:


> "Snoop [passing a joint of Dominator, third-place winner of the Sativa Cup, to Wiz]: This is Dominator.
> Wiz [singing]: Dominator ...It’s got a sweet little taste to it. I’m not mad at that one.
> Snoop: I’m not either. What I wanted to say is this: The weed in Amsterdam is cool, but it can’t fuck with this shit out here. I don’t ever get, like, high as fuck -- I just be gettin’ European high. Because before the LA Confidential came, they had that bullshit Sour Diesel -- that shit ain’t fuckin’ real. You know I’d know...it was just pretendo. But the LA Confidential is for real, from here! It ain’t from there, it’s just rooted there, but his momma and daddy come from here -- I’ll bet you that.
> 
> ...


​Full interview HERE: http://www.hightimes.com/read/snoop-wiz-give-us-differences-between-california-and-amsterdam

I would hope for a true Mahayana pheno as opposed to one of the more parental leaners but have been advised by some long-time KG brewers that I HAD to have this in my beanventory.

Hope this helps...

(KG - please correct me if I've mistaken lineage, etc...)


----------



## Milovan (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Bottleandmobile (Feb 21, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> This won't help you, then: http://karmagenetics.com/portfolio/ Take a look at some of those pictures.
> =]
> Headbanger:
> 
> ...


That Sour jack is exactly what Holy smokes put as a picture of their "Afghani peshawar"


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2015)

Bottleandmobile said:


> That Sour jack is exactly what Holy smokes put as a picture of their "Afghani peshawar"


Whoa, that is the same picture huh? What's up with that holy smokes! The holy smokes picture was edited and the background blacked out by the looks of it..


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 21, 2015)

Bottleandmobile said:


> That Sour jack is exactly what Holy smokes put as a picture of their "Afghani peshawar"


Thanks for telling me about it. I saw that the other day. Same cats making Top Dawg x Top Dawg gear. Must be some real stand up guys running that beanery. Thanks to them, I had to go through all of the pictures on KG's website and watermark them all. Will be watermarking all of JJ's as I build his website, too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Thanks for telling me about it. I saw that the other day. Same cats making Top Dawg x Top Dawg gear. Must be some real stand up guys running that beanery. Thanks to them, I had to go through all of the pictures on KG's website and watermark them all. Will be watermarking all of JJ's as I build his website, too.


So ridiculous! You'd think people would have an ounce of respect, they must have some really crappy looking plants to have to steal pictures and not photo one of their own plants. SMH


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 21, 2015)

Apparently, this shit has been going on for YEARS. KG told me a lot of people do this to him. I had no clue it was this lame.

http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/marijuana-news-topics/4234-malberry-seeds-outed.html

I don't speak on behalf of anyone but myself.... but.... if you're a "breeder," use your own pictures or none at all. Straight lying to consumers. Trash, in my humble opinion. Don't know who was originally to blame for this, but I still see TONS of KG pics being used by both people in the thread above. I'm sure KG could care less... he's super easy going. 

Holy Smoke can say what they want, as can his "original source" for the pictures, but 3-4 years later, all the pictures are still up. 

What a joke.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2015)

Right on brother, I agree 100% - That link really puts things into perspective.. All I can say is wow...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2015)

looking like 10 for 10 on these white biker beanz. well see how many i can damp off lol any good journals on white biker? im not seeing any on google....

still got 5 more to pop, lets see if i can get 15/15!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> looking like 10 for 10 on these white biker beanz. well see how many i can damp off lol any good journals on white biker? im not seeing any on google....
> 
> still got 5 more to pop, lets see if i can get 15/15!


VERY excited to know you're running these. Unless it's an invite only forum, no journals going of this that I know of.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2015)

ok well ill be doing my best on these white bikers. specially since theres no info on em. much love to karma!!


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 22, 2015)

eyes said:


> had my eye on the sour jack and jack o nesia. which ones do U like that youve grown? Id like to try to find something nice and sour towards the sour diesel side since i never tried her. had a chance to get a clone way way back in the day but was too busy and never hooked up.


I know you posted this a month ago, but if you are still looking the jack o nesia is 45 dollars at seedsman right now with a free 5 pack of strawbanana cream. I ordered a pack of the sssdhxjack yesterday. Great price on the biker kush also, but I already have a pack of those.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 22, 2015)

Headbanger would have to be the best option for a sour Karma lady (KG's advice, not just mine). Spoke with eyes a little already and just posting this for anyone else that might be reading.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 22, 2015)

I can't wait to flower my headbangers, extremely excited


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 22, 2015)

after i run the white biker ill be running that white snake hoping for a really sour girl so im happy to hear that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2015)

u can see the top middle one is looking rough....


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 23, 2015)

These following is a list of Karma's (announced) plans for 2015.

*Ready March:*
Karma OG(ICcupcut) X Biker Kush (Testers)
The Stardawg(KarmaCrew South Cut) X Biker (testers)
Restock Headbanger also end March.
KarmaRado OG end April (release)

*Femmed:*
Where's My Bike (Amnesia X HA-OG)
Cheesy Rider (Cheese X HA-OG)
Ghostrider V2 (The White X HA-OG)
Headbanger (My sour D X HA-OG) (these worry me a bit)
Brotherhood OG (Happy Brother X HA-OG)
Biker Kush (these the mom will be a select cut of the v2)
Karma OG X HA-OG
Sour Power X HA-OG
Headbanger lemon cut X HA-OG

*April freebie:*
FireBubba(Raskal) X KarmaRado OG

This was all quoted from Karma's postings on another website. Needless to say, it's good to be a Karma diehard this year! We should call this year *KARMAGEDDON*!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2015)

oh nice that karmarado sounds like a dank collab


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> oh nice that karmarado sounds like a dank collab


Look dank, too:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

Damn!! I really like the sounds of the fems, though I love regular seeds, fems always hold a place in the garden for the benefit of knowing they are female


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep - there's been a little bit of grief toward Karma for the fem thing. Karma ain't into fems.. but he knows some people NEED them. He's just expanding his stable to help everyone that has different needs. The thought of some of these fems makes my toes curl (lol)..... 

Let's all pray that KG decides to reverse his Sour D cut. I'm drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2015)

i like the sound of the firebubba freebies too, cant wait


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's my sour power biker buds nice and cured to perfection, so damn good! One pic is with flash the other with out so you can see the Buds in their natural state, so damn frosty


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 23, 2015)

Patiently awaiting his a5 BX project... That one is gonna be epic!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2015)

yup that haze projects gonna be fire. whats he using to outcross? or bx?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2015)

For sure, I love hazes  i don't mind a long flower time when it's pure fire at the end


----------



## coppershot (Feb 23, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> These following is a list of Karma's (announced) plans for 2015.
> *Femmed:*
> Where's My Bike (Amnesia X HA-OG)
> Cheesy Rider (Cheese X HA-OG)
> ...


This surprises me cause he was so against doing fems but your response below is very reasonable. He gotta get his stuff to as many people as possible, cant hate on that!



SmokeAL0t said:


> Yep - there's been a little bit of grief toward Karma for the fem thing. Karma ain't into fems.. but he knows some people NEED them. He's just expanding his stable to help everyone that has different needs.





SmokeAL0t said:


> *April freebie:*
> FireBubba(Raskal) X KarmaRado OG


the freebee sound pretty nice, gonna have to pick up a pack of something, been eyeing those bangerz..


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2015)

was just checking out that karma og 100 seed run. most of the phenos look great.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2015)

Damn, too many to choose from.
So what would you guys recommend for a sour strain that packs a solid punch? I would love something frosty too for bubble if possible...
Cheers all


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 23, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, too many to choose from.
> So what would you guys recommend for a sour strain that packs a solid punch? I would love something frosty too for bubble if possible...
> Cheers all


Headbanger, no doubt.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Headbanger, no doubt.


Sweet thanks mate


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet thanks mate


You're welcome mo.

http://karmagenetics.com/strains/

Link for most of KG's strains.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> yup that haze projects gonna be fire. whats he using to outcross? or bx?


He was orginally looking to use a thai line but decided to use is White OG line since he knows it enough to select proper a5 dominate papas to do the bx... First outcross shower about 30% female dominance.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone know where to get a pack of headbanger beans? Seems to be out of stock unless I want singles


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Anyone know where to get a pack of headbanger beans? Seems to be out of stock unless I want singles


There were some available in a few places just days ago. I've checked all the retailers Karma that he trusts and there aren't any available at the moment.

If you wait a month or two, there will be a restock of Headbanger in most retailers Karma uses.

These are MUST HAVE ladies, then again, so are most flavors from his stable.

EDIT: I just talked to Karma and he said it should be in stock everywhere by April. Said he has hundreds of packs ready to go and just letting them dry before shipping them off. They might be available before April.

Don't forget - White Snake is White OG V2.0 x Headbanger... just in case you want to pop some Karma gear now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

@SmokeAL0t - I appreciate all the info you've been dropping in this thread

+ rep, if there were still such a thing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> There were some available in a few places just days ago. I've checked all the retailers Karma that he trusts and there aren't any available at the moment.
> 
> If you wait a month or two, there will be a restock of Headbanger in most retailers Karma uses.
> 
> ...


Mate, you are a freakin legend, the info you have given me (and everyone) in this thread is very much appreciated


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> @SmokeAL0t - I appreciate all the info you've been dropping in this thread
> 
> + rep, if there were still such a thing.





eastcoastmo said:


> Mate, you are a freakin legend, the info you have given me (and everyone) in this thread is very much appreciated


I started out as a regular scrub and was graced by fate to form a relationship with Karma earlier than perhaps I deserved to. It was his trust in me that opened the door with JJ (Top Dawg) for me and more than likely, soon will be working with Bodhi, too. Had Karma not taken a leap of faith with me (can't really discuss the details of what kicked everything off), I wouldn't be where I am now. Also - I'm not Smoke A Lot seeds - I'm "RandomMan," from a different forum..... I created this account before I knew Smoke A Lot seeds was even a company. I've even hit up Breeder Brad to offer this account to him and hit up Sunni, here on RIU, to request a name change (to RandomMan)... but they don't roll like that... can't name change here.

Not sure why Breeder Brad hasn't replied to me about this account, but if he says the word, I'll delete this account and create one with my known handle.

Moving forward, I feel like I hit the common man's lottery and can't explain how privileged and humbled I am to know these guys on a real level - they're my fucking heroes, really.

Karma trusts me to keep eyes on the forums he doesn't have time to frequent. I've put hundreds of hours into his and JJ's website (JJ's not yet public) and am HONORED to drop some Karma knowledge on everyone. I think the majority of anyone reading this thread would feel the same way I do.

Words can't express how grateful I am to be in such a position - this last year has been a nightmare in my personal life.... my green endeavors are just about all that's kept me going (that and my small family). When I need Karma to answer a question for me or need personal support he's always there. Just now getting to know JJ but can promise you - they're both amazing people. I'm fortunate to know Karma's gear really well and can only hope my endeavors with JJ (and likely Bodhi in the near future) will follow suit. Such good people - I feel very undeserving. Just today, Karma told me I'm part of his crew. I'm beside myself right now, overjoyed, to say the least.

It brings me great joy to share my internet knowledge with them and help raise awareness of Karma's kindness and better yet, his amazing gear. Aside from that, it was his superior work, his selection of various flavors, that led me to him. Before I approached him about working with him, it was his BADASS gear that prompted me to reach out to him. I truly think his gear can hold weight with anyone in the history of the game. My passion for gardening is second to none. I'm super glad to be able to shed some light in this community as to how proper he is and how legit his gear truly is.

Anytime y'all have a question, just let me know. If I can't answer you with near certainty as to what you're needing, I shoot him questions and he ALWAYS answers IMMEDIATELY. This shit is like a fantasy for me.

I can't take any credit for anything I've done..... can only pass the buck to where the credit is due. Trust me though, Karma gear is second to none. His personality matches. I know this isn't a Top Dawg thread, but I know Karma looks up to JJ and admires him the same way I do. When the time comes for us to launch JJ's site, I hope to be able to help in the same way.

Sorry for the tangent but I cannot sit back and act like I deserve any credit here.... I deserve NO credit - Karma deserves it all. I can't believe he puts his trust and faith in me the way he does.... I just can't believe I deserve any of the love. Give that to him - show your support his direction.

I'll do my best to represent Karma, both as a breeder and by knowing his beliefs, to the best of my ability. Forgive me if I ever mention something that's wrong.... there's so many strains (cultivars) to learn about, I think I'll be learning his stable for years.

I appreciate the kind words and am very flattered to read whatcha wrote - reckon that's why you see this wall-o-text now.

Karma on, my friend! You WON'T find a single strain from Karma that's not fire. His selection is so fucking impressive. Hope one day to join his staff in the garden and learn from my hero.

Good shit, sir. Thank you for being kind enough to say whatcha did... it just took me by surprise.

Blessed vibes in all your endeavors, sir.

Much love to anyone showing support to Karma. Big things coming in 2015 - just wait to see what he has in store for us all.

Rambling over now - sorry bout that.

=]


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

@SmokeAL0t - that's a good read; a great story, a killer situation for you, and a well of info for RIU.

How many wins is that?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 24, 2015)

More wins than I ever dreamed imaginable. 

Thank you so much... also ... my browser only showed mo's reply at first - which explains my edit and why the reply was to one person rather than two initially..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2015)

Mate, that is a truly special story and it gives me and others great confidence in Karma and his gear. I'm sorry to hear of your personal troubles too mate, I hope they are long in the past now! Can't wait to read of your new adventures with Bodhi and JJ too, I've been a big fan of Bodhi for a while so it can only mean great things! Thanks again mate and I will be purchasing some Karma gear real soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I will be purchasing some Karma gear real soon


Yep - I'd say around April.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2015)

i dont praise many breeders but karma is def one...


----------



## coppershot (Feb 24, 2015)

KG is everything that I look for in a breeder, honest, respectable, ethical, a man of integrity with FIRE. he seems so humble in the youtube vidz, straight up a good person!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2015)

Why am I so damn late to the party ha ha. Sucks living in Oz sometimes, we don't hear shit for years lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2015)

im trying to run bodhi and jj right after this karma  good company to keep...


----------



## eyes (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I know you posted this a month ago, but if you are still looking the jack o nesia is 45 dollars at seedsman right now with a free 5 pack of strawbanana cream. I ordered a pack of the sssdhxjack yesterday. Great price on the biker kush also, bThanks for looiut I already have a pack of those.


Thanks for the heads up on that. I dont think he takes a m.o. anymore. If anyone knows different, pm me. thanks


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 26, 2015)

Karma is the man!! Super chill vibe from him. I chatted with him and always answered my q's and looked out for me like crazy!! 
For all the dirtbags in this industry I can safely say that karma and bodhi are the furthest thing from that you'll see in this game. I got sour jack, old grandpa scratch, strawbanna cream, solos stash x biker from him. Look on icmag and you'll see the fire that karma drops!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> There were some available in a few places just days ago. I've checked all the retailers Karma that he trusts and there aren't any available at the moment.
> 
> If you wait a month or two, there will be a restock of Headbanger in most retailers Karma uses.
> 
> ...


This seed bank says headbanger is in stock:

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/karma-genetics-marijuana-seeds


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This seed bank says headbanger is in stock:
> 
> http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/karma-genetics-marijuana-seeds


I think this is what he was referencing:


eastcoastmo said:


> Anyone know where to get a pack of headbanger beans? Seems to be out of stock *unless I want singles*


Everyone that doesn't mind singles would be happy to see this. Thanks AP! I forgot to check the SCC.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 26, 2015)

No problem brotha  they actually have 12 packs there though (it's on the drop down menu where it says "regular" , hope this helps!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice! Didn't know. Appreciate the knowledge.

They do need to change their percentages, though. I've seen it test out in the upper 20's with totals breaking the 30's.

Nice find, AP!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 27, 2015)

For sure man no problem  I think some one in the beginning of this thread posted their headbanger lab results and it was like 28% if I recall, that website definitely has their numbers on the low side. If I get a fem I'll try to get a lab test on it (if I can hold on to it long enough lol )


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

If you don't get that special lady just let me know... 

Yep - you're right - it was somewhere around 28%

I reckon it's better for them to have a upper 20's listed as lower as opposed to so many breeders and vendors who exaggerate/inflate numbers.

Karma throwback picture for everyone this fine Friday morning:


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> They do need to change their percentages, though. I've seen it test out in the upper 20's with totals breaking the 30's.


On one hand, you're right. On the other, how refreshing is it to see a cat use a conservative number, rather than most that pump up the strain descriptions w/ much B/S?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> On one hand, you're right. On the other, how refreshing is it to see a cat use a conservative number, rather than most that pump up the strain descriptions w/ much B/S?


I agree. He is sooooo humble to the point of near frustration. Try to compliment or flatter dude and he acts like you never said a word. We'll have to talk to Karma and see where they came up with their numbers.... I am quite sure he doesn't mention numbers...ever?

Also - Karma got the parents back to bring back Bubble Trouble!!! Can't wait for these:


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope - KG NEVER gives any vendors/retails THC levels..... we shall remedy this. Thank you so much for showing me that picture, AP. Karma appreciates knowing stuff like this...

EDIT: KG has all 3 labs that he's seen come back over 27%


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2015)

Cheers for the info Alpha  will definitely be looking to get some headbanger! 
SmokeAlot, wow, that sativa looks delicious, as does that bubble trouble! And idea when Karma is going to re-release her? Wouldn't mind some of them too


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 27, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers for the info Alpha  will definitely be looking to get some headbanger!
> SmokeAlot, wow, that sativa looks delicious, as does that bubble trouble! And idea when Karma is going to re-release her? Wouldn't mind some of them too


He hasn't said and is very busy for the next few weeks so I'll only hit him up about it if I also have other business to discuss. I know it's not real near as I think he only got them back.....like... a month ago or so. I'm hoping by the end of the year but I will update this thread as soon as I find out and will get an answer no later than two-three weeks.

Can you believe all the pictures you see of Jamil Sayyida are outdoor! Floors me. Finally got my hand on some F2's, and parental stock is that of the picture above! Will likely be a year or two before I run them - but I'll do so indoors to see if it's better or worse indoors or out.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 27, 2015)

No problem eastcoastmo! Glad to help

Holy sh+t smokealot!!! That bubble trouble looks insane!! I can't wait until he gets that back and going, wow, it looks like a snow ball!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2015)

Sweet as SmokeAlot, I'll keep a close eye on this thread to get in on that when it drops


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

that bubble trouble needs to be in my bubble bags! whats the genetics?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 1, 2015)

*Genetics:* Sour Bubble DMT cut x Biker Kush V1.0 male

Karma's description:


> * Bubble Trouble *is a cross of the Sour Bubble DMT cut and my chosen Biker Kush V1.0 male. This particular Sour Bubble cut is very nice and my friends always smoke it first. The male should help getting her a bit more stretch in flower and help take away some of the leaves. This is a truly great combo as each strain compliments the other just right.





greenghost420 said:


> that bubble trouble needs to be in my bubble bags! whats the genetics?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 1, 2015)

As far as special Karma ladies great for the bubble bags, I believe most any you pick are capable of producing copious amounts of bubble.

One of my favorite new ladies is Sour Power x Biker Kush (LTD). These pictures aren't as far into bloom as the Bubble Trouble above, but you can get an idea of what I'm saying just by looking at the lowers:






Full body shot:






The cool thing about this lady is Hortilab and Karma hooked up for the collaboration. KG's fine friends at Horti let him use their cup winning cut of Sour Power, which he hit with his WELL proven Biker male. Talk about a PUNCH PACKING mama - I KNOW this lady is fierce. Limited time freebie type of gig. Gotta love the Hell's Angels' OG (lineage from Biker Kush) - the notorious "HA-OG."


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> As far as special Karma ladies great for the bubble bags, I believe most any you pick are capable of producing copious amounts of bubble.
> 
> One of my favorite new ladies is Sour Power x Biker Kush (LTD). These pictures aren't as far into bloom as the Bubble Trouble above, but you can get an idea of what I'm saying just by looking at the lowers:
> 
> ...


@AlphaPhase:
Is that ^^^^ it? (SPB?)


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 1, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @AlphaPhase:
> Is that ^^^^ it? (SPB?)


Yep - same SPB Alpha had.... not his actual plant, but same seed stock.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Yep - same SPB Alpha had.... not his actual plant, but same seed stock.


Sweet!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 1, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Sweet!


For what it's worth, AP's SPxB and 24K White Gold came out very nice. Many of the product pictures Karma uses come from customer packs because he likes to give true representation of his products.

@AlphaPhase - hey bud - feel free to show any pictures of your SPB or 24K to show how nice Karma gear is?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2015)

Sour power biker


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks AP.... 
I think every bean from Karma is capable of this copious sugar production, given the "right" environment. Literally every bean of Karma's I've ever sprouted has followed suit.

Good stuff. Stunning pics, bro!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2015)

No problem! Thank YOU for putting me on to karma! It was by far the frostiest gear in the garden  Here are a couple pictures of the 24k white gold post chop.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2015)

Def time for me to get some Karma gear. Nothing but frosty fire. Awesome shit @AlphaPhase


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks AJ, you'll love the gear no doubt, my personal guarantee!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 2, 2015)

Strawberry banana cream. I recently bought karmas og from seedsman because they were offering 5 of these free and after this first batch I needed more. I got 3 very lovely ladies. I found 2 phenos first is a squat low odor crystal covered plant. Second is an extremely stretchy plant that develops golf ball type nugs also extremely frosty with a fantastic sweet smell.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Mar 2, 2015)

Biker kush, all of mine looked kind of crappy in veg cloned like bitches but once they got to flower they really took off.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 3, 2015)

@Moderndayhippy
You should see the freak pheno of Karma's OG one of my buddies found. He did a 100 seed run and the specific lady I'm talking about is a FFFFREAK! Still has 2-3 weeks and the top cola is approximately the size of a 2 liter bottle's circumference, maybe just a tad smaller. I'll get a picture with some type of size comparison as soon as he posts it and share it with the RIU crowd.

Karma's OG (vegan raised) for anyone that hasn't seen it:






Talk about TRUE OG in seed form, the lady I was graced with smelled like pure lemon with about 30% honey scents bursting through.
Might be a few weeks before I have a report on her - but cannot wait to give it a try.

Few more KOG for y'all:

"GA" garden KOG:











His freak lady a few weeks ago:






And a few shots from "Kalyx" garden (26 days of 12/12):











Some seriously special genetics here, Karma has 4-5 years of working a special OG line.
Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

white biker, had 2 damp off. looking like ill get a solid 8 till i pop the last 5. that Kog honey scented shit sounds delicious!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> white biker, had 2 damp off. looking like ill get a solid 8 till i pop the last 5. that Kog honey scented shit sounds delicious!


Nice choice on the White Biker! Hope everything goes perfectly with them and you find what you're looking for.

Can't wait to try that honey lemon but refuse to rush it and the scents are just coming back. I'll update ya when I know for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

I had one karma's og clone make it to Or and I can't wait to flower it. It was the best looking one in veg luckily.


----------



## apeshot (Mar 24, 2015)

Just ordered a 12 pack of White Beelze Bubba from Seedsman. 

Not a strain I can find much info about. According to Karma's site it is Beelze Bubba V2.0 (which is Bubba Kush (katsu cut) and Karma's Biker Kush V1.0 male) x White OG V2.0 male, but apart from that there is very little information compared to the more popular Karma strains. 

Seedsman has it in stock for US$64.92 which is pretty much half price compared to Herbies (who I usually buy from) at US$121.61.

Anyone grown it or tried it?


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 25, 2015)

@apeshot I've not tried it but can find out most anything you'd like to know about it. What convinced you to choose it as opposed to some of the newer gear (if you don't mind me asking)? Congrats on your decision. I do know that the original Beelze Bubba is supposed to be amazing. I've heard nothing but good about the White version of it and am curious to see how yours turn out.

As for anyone else who saw me mention the lemon/honey Karma's OG-
It finished out nicely. I was very impressed that it didn't shrink down much at chop. This lady was pulled a minimum of 3 weeks early. As soon as it dried, it was smokeable.... more with the lemon flavors dominating the tongue. Fast forward approx. 3-4 weeks into cure, and it's about 70% honey flavor, 25% lemon (OG), and 5% wtf (familiar).
The effect is not immediate but pretty quick to onset. Seems to elevate on all levels for a good 10-20 minutes after smoking. The buzz continues to increase with the more ya smoke, but I didn't have enough to burn down and really test to see if there's a true ceiling with it.
I'd rate it an 8.5 to 9.5 on all typical green levels (taste/flavor, effect, scent, bag appeal, etc.). VERY impressive. Not an extreme head nor body buzz..... to me, it's a nice mix of both. I'd say the mellowing, body effect hits first. The head buzz kinda sneaks up on you, but doesn't overwhelm. It's just a subtle, mellow effect to the head. The body is much more of a noticeable buzz, but it doesn't floor ya.... it just makes everything feel "right"/good.
I cannot imagine how nice this lady would have been if she'd made it to prom night.
I've spoken to a very knowledgeable (on Karma gear) buddy who said he believes this is the Bear OG pheno of the Karma's OG. I also believe this is Karma's favorite of the phenos, but will have to ask him myself before claiming such.
I'd rate this strain as close to perfect as one could imagine, giving the early circumstances of chopping. Low-very little shrinkage, great/lasting flavor, scent, effect, legs (lasts a good while), and just the right combo of buzz (for my liking), I'll be running these again in the future.
I do need to try the other phenos before knowing for sure..... but if I found another honey-dominant/lemon OG lady of Karma's OG, I'd almost certainly keep her. Seeing as how I'm not an OG lover, this is a pretty big statement for me. I also thinking finding a temperature sensitive pheno, that might color up a bit during the last few weeks, would improve the bag appeal quite a bit. Tons of sugar on the flowers.... TONS.... not a lot of sugar on the fans, at least not like you'd think based off of the flowers.

I'll update the thread after the HTCC and I have a chance to try a buddy's properly cured flowers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @apeshot I've not tried it but can find out most anything you'd like to know about it. What convinced you to choose it as opposed to some of the newer gear (if you don't mind me asking)? Congrats on your decision. I do know that the original Beelze Bubba is supposed to be amazing. I've heard nothing but good about the White version of it and am curious to see how yours turn out.
> 
> As for anyone else who saw me mention the lemon/honey Karma's OG-
> It finished out nicely. I was very impressed that it didn't shrink down much at chop. This lady was pulled a minimum of 3 weeks early. As soon as it dried, it was smokeable.... more with the lemon flavors dominating the tongue. Fast forward approx. 3-4 weeks into cure, and it's about 70% honey flavor, 25% lemon (OG), and 5% wtf (familiar).
> ...


I will be moving in my new place Friday and will start vegging the Karmas Og clone and get it ready to flower out finally.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

I met alpha yesterday and smoked the sour power x biker kush and it was very nice.


----------



## apeshot (Mar 26, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @apeshot I've not tried it but can find out most anything you'd like to know about it. What convinced you to choose it as opposed to some of the newer gear (if you don't mind me asking)? Congrats on your decision. I do know that the original Beelze Bubba is supposed to be amazing. I've heard nothing but good about the White version of it and am curious to see how yours turn out.


Hmmmm...I was under the impression it was one of the newer strains? Is that not the case?

I guess I chose it on the strength of the testimony about Karma's seeds in this thread. I also liked the fact that it has some of his more popular strains in it's make up. And the cheaper price was attractive because it was my first experience with this brand of seed.

I'd really just like to know a bit more about it's structure and nuances when growing, maybe the characteristics of the bud in terms of flavour and effect once harvested. Anything really!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 26, 2015)

apeshot said:


> Hmmmm...I was under the impression it was one of the newer strains? Is that not the case?
> 
> I guess I chose it on the strength of the testimony about Karma's seeds in this thread. I also liked the fact that it has some of his more popular strains in it's make up. And the cheaper price was attractive because it was my first experience with this brand of seed.
> 
> I'd really just like to know a bit more about it's structure and nuances when growing, maybe the characteristics of the bud in terms of flavour and effect once harvested. Anything really!


It is but there where testers, and some pre release went out. I have a clone from mine should be finished already, but I moved to Or and put me behind. All of my Karma strains I had grew very well, and the Karma's OG is the stockest og I have grow so far and can wait to flower it.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 26, 2015)

apeshot said:


> Hmmmm...I was under the impression it was one of the newer strains? Is that not the case?
> 
> I guess I chose it on the strength of the testimony about Karma's seeds in this thread. I also liked the fact that it has some of his more popular strains in it's make up. And the cheaper price was attractive because it was my first experience with this brand of seed.
> 
> I'd really just like to know a bit more about it's structure and nuances when growing, maybe the characteristics of the bud in terms of flavour and effect once harvested. Anything really!


@apeshot I can't link Karma's website in RIU cause of guidelines... not anymore. However, if you look under his strain index (on KG website), you'll see that we loosely ordered the stable chronologically. Everything we listed should be 90% + correct as to when Karma released it to the public. White Beelze Bubba is newer..... Beelze Bubba isn't newer. I should have clarified.
I only asked because I too appreciate the older (and newer) gear of Karma's and was mainly curious if you had a history with Bubba or Beelze Bubba. Many people would've picked White Snake, White Sage, Polar Bear, etc. I appreciate your choice. If it was a random shot or one based on a picture you saw.... even better. =] You'll be happy you listened to the testimonies of this thread.

If I run across anyone with more info on it - I'll let you know. I think Breeder Brad has some info up on that other board (in Karma's thread)....


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I met alpha yesterday and smoked the sour power x biker kush and it was very nice.


Very nice, indeed. Glad y'all got to hook up. Seem like kindred spirits.


Dr.D81 said:


> I will be moving in my new place Friday and will start vegging the Karmas Og clone and get it ready to flower out finally.


Yeah - are you stoked, or what!? The KOG will concern you through the front part of flowering, in terms of flower production, but they will more than make up for it in the late part of flower. These ladies really pack it on late in bloom.
I can't wait to see what you find. Glad to hear the worst part of the transition... or the pain in the ass, rather, is almost finished!
Blessed vibes settling in.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm happy you're in a beer place Doc...now get busy and nail that shit bro....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2015)

bout to take off. been vegging slow so far. bout to pop the last 5 as well. white biker.


----------



## apeshot (Mar 27, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> @apeshot I can't link Karma's website in RIU cause of guidelines... not anymore. However, if you look under his strain index (on KG website), you'll see that we loosely ordered the stable chronologically. Everything we listed should be 90% + correct as to when Karma released it to the public. White Beelze Bubba is newer..... Beelze Bubba isn't newer. I should have clarified.
> I only asked because I too appreciate the older (and newer) gear of Karma's and was mainly curious if you had a history with Bubba or Beelze Bubba. Many people would've picked White Snake, White Sage, Polar Bear, etc. I appreciate your choice. If it was a random shot or one based on a picture you saw.... even better. =] You'll be happy you listened to the testimonies of this thread.
> 
> If I run across anyone with more info on it - I'll let you know. I think Breeder Brad has some info up on that other board (in Karma's thread)....


Yeah I saw that other thread you are talking about, thanks for that, I'll keep an eye on it too...

One of the reasons why White Beelze Bubba appealed to be over something like White Snake or White Sage, for example, is because it has Bubba Kush in it which I have heard a lot about but never had the opportunity to try. Now granted Karma's White Beelze Bubba will no doubt be different to some genuine Bubba Kush, but I figured marrying the Bubba with the Biker and then crossing it with the White OG V2.0 sounded like some pretty decent genetics.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2015)

You guys got any more bud porn? It's been wicked so far


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> You guys got any more bud porn? It's been wicked so far


I should be able to hook up some dried flower shots of Headbanger and Karmarado OG (for sure) by Monday. Might have some D Kush and Dominator pics, too. Will update asap.

Karma's 2015 project, A5 Haze cut:






Ghostrider V2.0 dried:






Karma's OG dried:






A few Karma's OG at harvest (those who follow this thread might remember the beast in the middle being mentioned a few posts back....):






...... and bid my fellow Karma enthusiasts goodbye (for today) with a lovely shot of an OGS (Old Grandpa Scratch) fan:


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 8, 2015)

Beautiful plants, Karma passes around some nice beans!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I should be able to hook up some dried flower shots of Headbanger and Karmarado OG (for sure) by Monday. Might have some D Kush and Dominator pics, too. Will update asap.
> 
> Karma's 2015 project, A5 Haze cut:
> 
> ...


Legend  Some beautiful buds and girls there mate!


----------



## coppershot (Apr 8, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Ghostrider V2.0 dried:


looking dank as hell man!!!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 10, 2015)

Strawberry banana cream


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2015)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Strawberry banana cream


Any strawberry banana in that bud?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 10, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I should be able to hook up some dried flower shots of Headbanger and Karmarado OG (for sure) by Monday. Might have some D Kush and Dominator pics, too. Will update asap.
> 
> Karma's 2015 project, A5 Haze cut:
> 
> ...


lol wtf is going on with that plant in the middle god damn.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Apr 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Any strawberry banana in that bud?


This particular pheno doesn't carry much of a fruity smell but the other one I grew smells very fruity I opened a jar and someone described it as a strawberry smoothie before I told them the name.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> lol wtf is going on with that plant in the middle god damn.


it is transforming into Megabud!! lol I am lame....

it honestly sounded better in my head, maybe it was the bong rips...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 11, 2015)

Seriously though, the bud looks like it has a human arm growing out of it... look closely... forget its ridiculous apparent size.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well I up potted my only Karmas og clone that made the trip in to a sq 7 in pot last night. I should be flipping it in about two weeks and maybe I can get a bud arm on mine too


----------



## medicalcannabisnews (Apr 24, 2015)

Cant say enough good stuff about Karma Genetics. I wanted an OG in seed form. Could probably find a cut but don't want other peoples problems in my grow room. I picked Biker Kush after doing days of research online. Never made a better choice.

13 seeds and 100% germ rate. And get this - 11 females! I grow with HP aeroponics and I am at week 8. I went 12/12 from seed and these girls still went almost 5 feet tall. Didn't do any training, just let em rip. They all made plenty of tops on their own. 

The smell is so good I can't keep my hands off these girls! It is going to be hard to choose a keeper that's for sure. I will take these 10 or 11 weeks. Seems I have 2 main phenos, one tall and very upright and the other shorter with wider branches. It also was slower to come into flower so I may need the 11 weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2015)

medicalcannabisnews said:


> Cant say enough good stuff about Karma Genetics. I wanted an OG in seed form. Could probably find a cut but don't want other peoples problems in my grow room. I picked Biker Kush after doing days of research online. Never made a better choice.
> 
> 13 seeds and 100% germ rate. And get this - 11 females! I grow with HP aeroponics and I am at week 8. I went 12/12 from seed and these girls still went almost 5 feet tall. Didn't do any training, just let em rip. They all made plenty of tops on their own.
> 
> The smell is so good I can't keep my hands off these girls! It is going to be hard to choose a keeper that's for sure. I will take these 10 or 11 weeks. Seems I have 2 main phenos, one tall and very upright and the other shorter with wider branches. It also was slower to come into flower so I may need the 11 weeks.



You're counting weeks from seed popping, right? If this is so, then wouldn't two weeks veg accomplish more in the same time frame?

I ask because I have 4 fems currently going 12 / 12, but I didn't bother to count weeks as I had no idea what to expect. Like you, I've got surprising height and lots of bud sites...letting them do whatever they want - no training.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 25, 2015)

Karma's OG that made it from Louisiana to Oregon


----------



## medicalcannabisnews (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey Amos Otis
I am a big fan of 12/12 from seed especially for tall or vigorous plants. Plants veg from seed naturally. They will grow vegetatively for a few weeks before flower and stretch. So I really don't see any advantage to extra time in veg unless you want bigger plants. These Biker girls are pushing 5 feet with 8-10 vigorous side branches and no veg.Next run will be from clones though so I expect I will have some training to do.


----------



## medicalcannabisnews (Apr 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Karma's OG that made it from Louisiana to Oregon
> View attachment 3404141


Nice healthy looking plants.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2015)

anyone ran the karmas jack? just secured a pack, curious what lies beneath


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

Karma's og going in to flower


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's my first go with any of Karma's gear. GhostriderV2.0
Right at 56 days today. Looks to be about done
1 of 9 plants in a 4x4 under 1000w. In 5gal pot.





Looks like it will be some pretty good shit.
Not one bad pheno. A few that are identical.
@AlphaPhase,
That is the #1 pheno I showed you when you came by last time cutting her down in 4 days.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

on my 1st run with karma as well, plants look n smell good. white biker....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> on my 1st run with karma as well, plants look n smell good. white biker....


I really wanted to try that one. I can't remember why I didn't???
Hopefully that white biker comes out at least as good as wifi does. Fingers crossed for ya. And Hopefully you update. I still wanna try that one
Oh yeah, any of the phenos have balls on them? A couple of the ghostriders did


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

ill know in few weeks, there on the last week of veg. you just plucked em n there didnt come back?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ill know in few weeks, there on the last week of veg. you just plucked em n there didnt come back?


Yup. Watch for them starting at about day 14 of flower. Do not let them go unchecked past day 19? of flower. If you miss some nuts pass 3 weeks of flower, they could have already opened up and pollinated shit.
Inspect thoroughly, and pluck them, and you'll be good(if they have any, hopefully not rite). Unless of course they are a full blown hermie, in that case, throw away

By the way, i'm not tryjng to say that Karma's gear is full of hermies. I would say that from this strain alone, it appears like it's just like any other OG cross. Very likely you'll end up with some nuts on some of the females.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

i always put new comers into herm watch. i expect early lower herms on most shit nowadaze....


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 2, 2015)

I just ordered some karma OG . I can't wait !


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I just ordered some karma OG . I can't wait !


Ok, fuck it, i'm ordering his OG, and white biker now!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i always put new comers into herm watch. i expect early lower herms on most shit nowadaze....


Oh yeah, by the way, I wasn't trying to tell you something you prob already know
Hopefully it helps someone down the road, reading this thread, who don't know wut up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2015)

Right on Aero, that was my favorite one out of the 4, loved those spiral calyx! Looks dank af


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on Aero, that was my favorite one out of the 4, loved those spiral calyx! Looks dank af


5. I ended up wit 5 females lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's a headbanger, that's 6 others on the tray, this is the only one that wasn't topped. She's thick and tall


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

it's said that karma has one of the best jack's in europe.

sannie too.

his og & version of wifi both look killer.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> it's said that karma has one of the best jack's in europe.


word just scored a pack of karmas jack


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just got packs of headbanger, karma's OG, and Stardawg x biker... Super stoked for these works....

But I really am excited to test out those A5bx's


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Just got packs of headbanger, karma's OG, and Stardawg x biker... Super stoked for these works....
> 
> But I really am excited to test out those A5bx's


where do i sign up, i run those testers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Just got packs of headbanger, karma's OG, and Stardawg x biker... Super stoked for these works....
> 
> But I really am excited to test out those A5bx's


Me too
That a5haze sounds great!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> By the way, i'm not tryjng to say that Karma's gear is full of hermies. I would say that from this strain alone, it appears like it's just like any other OG cross. Very likely you'll end up with some nuts on some of the females.


karma is pretty open about that,
og lines do have those intersex traits he says he has improved them from the originals but some offspring will still show these traits
he advises to kill them rather than pluck off the male parts, if you wasn't satisfied contact the dude and he would offer a replacement for sure

plants look nice, have that silver white look, the calyx look nice and large too
are the calyx as big as they look in the pics ? 

peace


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> karma is pretty open about that,
> og lines do have those intersex traits he says he has improved them from the originals but some offspring will still show these traits
> he advises to kill them rather than pluck off the male parts, if you wasn't satisfied contact the dude and he would offer a replacement for sure
> 
> ...


Yes, they are pretty swollen. And honestly, i'm pretty sure mine will look better than the pic posted earlier of it in this thread. That other pic looks like it's nothing but swollen pods. These things will def be a little bit more thick.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 2, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's a headbanger, that's 6 others on the tray, this is the only one that wasn't topped. She's thick and tall
> 
> View attachment 3432431


Hmmmm.....why does that look so familiar? Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for looking them over bro  no balls so the flowering can commence  



Aeroknow said:


> Hmmmm.....why does that look so familiar? Lol


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> where do i sign up, i run those testers


Alpha and Doc might have some of the A5 action going before long. We will try to get Karma to stop by here to answer questions in a day or three.

=]


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> word just scored a pack of karmas jack


Where did you get the Jack? I'd bought the last 3 of 4 I knew of a few months ago.

Karma's found a different Jack that he also likes, though his Jack was rumored to have been one of the best. Not real sure whether he'll work the new Jack. BUSY man, he is.

Thanks to all for the interest. Can't wait to see some of those packages popped. Spot on (skunkdoc) with KG and his policy on intersex. 

I'll be online more, soon, when my work slows down. 16-20hrs/day right now.


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 6, 2015)

SOS in need of a strain that helps with the symptoms of MS and terminal cancer.am willing to trade .I know this is not a subject we can talk about on the forum but if anybody can help PM me,I am not looking for a handout I just need help with this ,its something I promised I would do for a group of people that are in bad shape and cant get medical MJ because of our fucked up state that will prob be the lasdt to get med MJ.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 6, 2015)

i got the karmas jack in an auction for 50 bux


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i got the karmas jack in an auction for 50 bux


That's amazing. Very few of these left (world-wide). 

I'd been watching for some for over 3-4 years. A vendor had a stash of a variety of packs he'd forgotten. In that small stash, 4 packs of Karma's Jack were uncovered. I verified the packs legitimacy and bought 2 of 'em. Waited another week and got the 3rd. Last I know of, one of my buddies were planning on buying the last pack, this has been months ago.

Quite the find. Please let us know if you pop 'em/what you find?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 2, 2015)

Headbanger 

They have another 3 weeks or so left. These are about 45 days in to 12/12. Looks to be a heavy yielder.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice headbanger bro!! 

KG really killed it on that one 

A5bx testers arrived late last week and got them down on Monday... So stoked!!


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 2, 2015)

How's the stench on those headbangers? Sitting on a pack concerned about my filtration.
Looks dank!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks guys

It STINKS. Hella on the sour d side. I have 2 filters and need another, I can still smell it outside. My exhaust fans are on timers though, so they don't run 24/7, so maybe if they ran 24/7 2 filters would take care of it, I'm thinking about getting a stationary air filter that just cleans the air with out being exhausted, I think that would take care of the smell


----------



## eyes (Jul 9, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Biker kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really beautiful buds! Some of the nicest ive seen in awhile. Are these from biker kush 2.0?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 9, 2015)

eyes said:


> Really beautiful buds! Some of the nicest ive seen in awhile. Are these from biker kush 2.0?


No that was the 1.0 
still have a few left to run at some point 
that was some really tasty weed, there was clearly multiple flavours coming though
on the inhale and exhale , left a lingering taste, many weeds i have grown are bland in comparison 
the yield was very high too potency was good but not off the scale
i quite miss it actually, the lung expansion did make me cough a bit though lol 
what i am smoking now is very smooth in comparison my lungs are happy about that

peace


----------



## eyes (Jul 9, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> No that was the 1.0
> still have a few left to run at some point
> that was some really tasty weed, there was clearly multiple flavours coming though
> on the inhale and exhale , left a lingering taste, many weeds i have grown are bland in comparison
> ...


really nice. i was eyeing the 2.0s i wonder what the major difference would be. she looked like a yielder i tell ya


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 9, 2015)

eyes said:


> really nice. i was eyeing the 2.0s i wonder what the major difference would be. she looked like a yielder i tell ya


yeh when you check out that BK male you can see why



the 2.0 is a further backcross so more phenos should be a little more like the clone (hells angel og) and less like the SFV

peace


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2015)

Hell yeah skunkdoc 

All I have to say is if you don't have any karma n your garden, then you're not a gardener and should take up another sport. Sorry that sounded harsh. 

But I am an ass hole and I tell it how it is. And I'm serious 

Headbanger frost at 8 weeks. 2 or 3 to go.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> if you don't have any karma n your garden, then you're not a gardener and should take up another sport


lol mate, looks very nice 
what crosses you got on your list, or seeds in your stash from karma ?
whats the best one for you so far ?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks doc  

I'm running the Headbanger and have 2 different phenos and I just germinated a new sour power biker seed yesterday because I want to see what kind of gems are in it. The last sour power was great and my buddy is still running that pheno and ghostrider og and I believe he also got some white og seeds. I'd like the sour jack but the last few posts on this thread are discouraging with the limited packs available, maybe someday I can find a pack. 

I'm loving the headbangers, I'm just hoping the keeper pheno finishes at 10 weeks because it is such fire but I have trouble running longer flower strains in my flower room due to trying to keep things on rotation recently.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> All I have to say is if you don't have any karma n your garden, then you're not a gardener and should take up another sport. Sorry that sounded harsh.
> 
> But I am an ass hole and I tell it how it is. And I'm serious


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


>


Sorry stow  get you some karma if you haven't popped your karma cherry yet, you won't regret it, I promise! The Headbanger I have I only popped 2 seeds to get this beauty


----------



## eyes (Jul 10, 2015)

shit is off the hook. have to spend some benjamins on that shit.(yeah,i been driking) lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol, it's OK eyes, drinking sets the truth free


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 11, 2015)

It does that most times


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol, it's OK eyes, drinking sets the truth free


it certainly does lol i try to keep it very infrequently 4 sure. serves me better that way. but yes,very nice plants you have going. how many lean on the sour side as opposed to the( is it biker kush or ha og?) seems like a strain you need heavy duty smell conrol which gets me thinking you need a room in a room.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone ever grow Mahayana? Siting on a pack, thinking of giving them a go next.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

eyes said:


> it certainly does lol i try to keep it very infrequently 4 sure. serves me better that way. but yes,very nice plants you have going. how many lean on the sour side as opposed to the( is it biker kush or ha og?) seems like a strain you need heavy duty smell conrol which gets me thinking you need a room in a room.


Lol I hear ya man, I think I drink too much sometimes and have too much to say a lot lmao

They both lean on the sour side, the smaller pheno I have might have a little more Kush in it because it densed up a bit more quicker, but as for smell/looks it's just as our as my bigger pheno. Smells to high heaven, the cross is sour d Ibl and biker Kush. I have mine in a tent in a finished room inside a garage with 2 carbon filters and I still smell em outside, it's pretty crazy how smelly it is, but I like it that way 

Here they are, all but 3 plants on the back left side are Headbanger, little over 8 wks in now 

I only vegged these like a week or 10 days from well rooted clones, they will yield the best out of 5 other strains I had in there


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lol I hear ya man, I think I drink too much sometimes and have too much to say a lot lmao
> 
> They both lean on the sour side, the smaller pheno I have might have a little more Kush in it because it densed up a bit more quicker, but as for smell/looks it's just as our as my bigger pheno. Smells to high heaven, the cross is sour d Ibl and biker Kush. I have mine in a tent in a finished room inside a garage with 2 carbon filters and I still smell em outside, it's pretty crazy how smelly it is, but I like it that way
> 
> ...


i like your style when u said u like it that way refering to the smell lol but yeah,man they look fantatstic. that smell might hold me back from growing her though. that can be a serious security breech scares the bejesus out of me.


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

what grow style u got going i see hydroton in jugs drain to waste? salts?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

eyes said:


> i like your style when u said u like it that way refering to the smell lol but yeah,man they look fantatstic. that smell might hold me back from growing her though. that can be a serious security breech scares the bejesus out of me.


Thanks man, I love sour d, probably my favorite strain. I can Def see it being a security issue, I'd only run a sealed room with one massive stationary air filter if I had to worry about smell, it seems exhausting through filters to outside does not cut it. I think all my neighbors grow, so it's most likely all good for me, gotta love cali! 



eyes said:


> what grow style u got going i see hydroton in jugs drain to waste? salts?


It was an experiment. It's my first time growing in any of the stuff in the picture, it's rockwool mini cubes in 2 gallon smart pots with hydroton on top to prevent algea. It started out as drain to waste for veg and the first 4 weeks of flower, then I switched it to flood and drain. Rockwool isn't supposed to be hand watered so I think if it was flood and drain the whole time it would be better. But, I also don't like using the rockwool by itself because it holds too much water, next grow after this harvest I have mixed 50/50 hydroton and rw croutons in net pots to start the clones off then I'm going to transplant them into 100% hydroton in the 2 gallon smart pots so I can flood and drain from the start and flood more times per day. Hopefully this works out or its back to straight hydroton from start to finish for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it! I have no idea why I changed my setup because I had everything dialed in before lol


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

my veggies grew great with spaghetti tubing set on a cycle timer in a big rez with roots dangling. i hear ya if it aint broke dont fix it. id like to get away from any medium-just takes up space and a pain to get rid of/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

How your speaking my language! This is how I prefer to grow, suspended net pots, just enough medium to hold the plant and the roots fill the tray. I'd love to flower these the same way, but my flower room isn't et up for it yet. At harvest I used to chop at the stem , cut the roots and pull the small amount of medium out and throw it away, then the roots in the tray just roll up like a carpet and into the garbage it goes. I miss fully vegging and flowering like this. I had to convert the veg room back to this method because I can fit 18 plants in a 2x4 area


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

nice little set up 2 ft t-5 4 independent switches nice i can probably guess the brand but i wont here keep it stealthy!


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

are you going to breed that headbanger? or just keep clones?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks man, that t5 kicks ass! Especially for the cost, I'll be getting another soon to go over the other trays to replace a 400w mh 

I'm not really a breeder so I'll just be keeping a mama plant around of the taller/ bigger yielding pheno. The one time I tried adding a weeeeeeee bit of pollen a friend gave me to a plant I wanted to cross and make seeds with, the shit went everywhere lol. I'll leave the breeding to the pros


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

paint brush, no fans or a breathable bag with a pipe cleaner around the bud u want to pollinate u can do it i got confidence


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

even if u made 50 seeds for yourself, thats an encomplishment


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 11, 2015)

I may give it a shot again and use the tips you mentioned. I ended up with more seeds than I wanted last time lol! I'd love to cross back to a heavy og or the likes for a shorter flower time, that would be the tits!


----------



## eyes (Jul 11, 2015)

old books i read where ed rosenthal's and mel frank's- thats what i started with in the 90s,man b4 the net thing got big alot of good tips and techniques. id just seperate the male u want in a small box with a fluorescence and a taped hepa filter and let her drop pollen


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2015)

Right on eyes, I think I might make a box soon and give it a go. I've only 2 regular seeds going right now, maybe one turns out male and I can practice 

Here's the Headbanger #2 non keeper. It was harvested at 9 wks. Smells so ridiculous!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, here's my keeper pheno of Headbanger, if any of you muh fuggers care. If not, #enterrealmeansentencehere

One is growing with blockhead Colas, not sure why because none of the others did it, but I like it. Hopefully I can get it to come out like that again. 

Mind you, the way I grew this was ridiculous, so consider this my schwag run. Next run will be great for sure. 
     

Also, I came across a bud that is in the shape of a bear. I just smoked the non keeper pheno, and I'm baked, but I hope I'm not that baked. Anyone see this shit or is it just me? This isn't the first time this happened to me either wtf


----------



## eyes (Jul 26, 2015)

nice pictures,man. have a chance to smoke any or is it still drying? was it everything you expected?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks bro, It's still drying but I'll sample it in a day or two


----------



## eyes (Jul 26, 2015)

be nice to hear how she smokes. ill be all ears when it's time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll be sampling it tonight so I'll make sure to update  

Got about 8 zips from 5 plants, not too shabby for almost no veg time. I really want to grow it with training in the near future. The only thing that sucked was it was so damn hard to trim lol. I think keeping them shorter and topping might fix that though. It's very greasy and smells super sour. Sweetish sour zest with some slight fuel.


----------



## eyes (Aug 18, 2015)

looks dam, good. too bad no smellevision.


----------



## eyes (Sep 22, 2015)

hey alpha,

you still diggin her as far as effect?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Sep 23, 2015)

It was a great buzz man! I just wish I had the time to let it go 2 more weeks, it would definitely had been worth it. It was definitely head band type high, very cerebral. Taste was great as well  I'm gonna eventually pheno hunt this strain to find a quicker finishing pheno more on the OG side


----------



## eyes (Sep 23, 2015)

Thats good your gonna work with her.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

SmokeAL0t said:


> That's amazing. Very few of these left (world-wide).
> 
> I'd been watching for some for over 3-4 years. A vendor had a stash of a variety of packs he'd forgotten. In that small stash, 4 packs of Karma's Jack were uncovered. I verified the packs legitimacy and bought 2 of 'em. Waited another week and got the 3rd. Last I know of, one of my buddies were planning on buying the last pack, this has been months ago.
> 
> Quite the find. Please let us know if you pop 'em/what you find?


just got the pack in hand. be cracking em in a month or 2. also getting ready to run the white biker from clones....


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

Here's a cross I made with the sour power OG. It's crossed with Chem 91. It smells like candy, much similar to the sour power OG, but more sweet than I remember the sour power OG being.. I think I recall it smelling like pixie sticks before? , and it has a rubber after note. This is day 35 of flower. Much bigger bud structure but I won't know if it'll dense up as much as the sour power OG did until a few more weeks. Definitely upped the frost factor a bit earlier


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

i just noticed theres nineteen seeds in the jack, god damn im a happy mofucker. that bud looks nice for 35days!


----------



## eyes (Oct 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here's a cross I made with the sour power OG. It's crossed with Chem 91. It smells like candy, much similar to the sour power OG, but more sweet than I remember the sour power OG being.. I think I recall it smelling like pixie sticks before? , and it has a rubber after note. This is day 35 of flower. Much bigger bud structure but I won't know if it'll dense up as much as the sour power OG did until a few more weeks. Definitely upped the frost factor a bit earlier
> 
> View attachment 3517941


 thats a nice cross u got there.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i just noticed theres nineteen seeds in the jack, god damn im a happy mofucker. that bud looks nice for 35days!


That's freaking awesome! Good luck with those man. And thanks! This cross has some awesome /weird trait that makes most of the nodes side by side like how new seedlings grow. I like it because it is making the buds much bigger than if it had alternating nodes


----------



## AlphaPhase (Oct 9, 2015)

eyes said:


> thats a nice cross u got there.


Thanks bro


----------



## eyes (Oct 9, 2015)

Your welcome. Big buds are a good thing to have.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a weird leaf mutation on my sbc but it is a damn nice looking plant. Smells like strawberry and banana on the steam rub
> View attachment 3327435


Have the same leaf mutation on 2x AG13 x Biker


----------



## smashcity (Apr 8, 2016)

Ive been wanting this head banger for a while now, the only place that I see that has it in stock is attitude. Does anybody know if attitude is a good source to use, particularly if you are in Chicago? What about there guarantee option


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

All of my Karma beans came from Attitude. Most all of my beans come from them; yes legit. I cant speak on the US customs issues shipping inbound into US. Should be a US bank carrying his gear I would have thought?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

And yes the guarantee option is guaranteed. I use it every time and they've replaced a few orders to me


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All of my Karma beans came from Attitude. Most all of my beans come from them; yes legit. I cant speak on the US customs issues shipping inbound into US. Should be a US bank carrying his gear I would have thought?


Great Lakes Genetics and Greenline Organics both have Karma


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

as soon as i see roots on the karmas jack theyll hit flower...


----------



## astronomikl (Apr 9, 2016)

a friend recently gifted me some of Karmas Headbanger. I got 4 seeds. I came on here to do some research and now you guys got me all hyped about growing it. A little nervous about the stink..... I would like to hear more about the taste and smell from someone who has finished it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

@AlphaPhase what was the taste and smell like on your Headbanger? I can tell you she is a stinker, diesel funk here, another 3 weeks yet to finish


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @AlphaPhase what was the taste and smell like on your Headbanger? I can tell you she is a stinker, diesel funk here, another 3 weeks yet to finish


I wish I could remember bro, that pack went out so fast I don't even think I got to save more than a handful lol. It was definitely dank af in flower, huge flowers, if I remember correctly it had a wicked high, Chem/sour taste that coated the tongue, maybe a bit of lemon


----------



## Odin* (Jul 15, 2016)

Shits about to get real! Threw caution to the wind (popping 10 DGOG and 5 Danny OG's on top of these). 

Wish me luck.








Anyone see it? (Where's Waldo?)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Yesterday I needed to fill a pot so Headbanger it was. Cant wait


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Just pulled a AG13 x Biker down. Wasnt in the best growing conditions as it started flowering about the same time as rainy season started here. Strange one, this one as it didnt smell at all. Tasted pretty good in the vape, but no smell at all


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 15, 2016)

I ordered some Karma From Oregon Elite Seeds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> I ordered some Karma From Oregon Elite Seeds


Think Ive got 1/2 dozen if his stuff. Has some excellent stock
Headbanger, Karma OG, Biker Kush 2.0, White Snake Ltd, AG13xBiker, & others cant remember offhand


----------



## Odin* (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like all beans are not created equal. After 24hrs in a shot glass, this is what has popped;

Karma's Sour Power OG, 12/12 popped their tails out.








Karma's Ghostrider, 4/12 popped.














With the DGOG (which is now 7/10) and Danny's (3/5) a little slow, I thought I might be doing it wrong, but doesn't seem likely now. For reference, Mota Rebel C99xHerijuana is 0/6, both Ken's Kush and Exotic's Blue Suede Ribbon are 3/3.













Kinda hard to see Ken's Kush (tails), but trust me they're there.

The unpopped get a second chance at life, into the paper towels they go.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 16, 2016)

I got some Headbangers and Karma's OG in veg right now. The Headbangers are super easy to grow but the Karma Og's are very, very fussy and pretty slow so far (from seed). Headbangers started to smell like Sour D funk about the same time they started showing sex. Transplant soon and flip not long after. Will post pics when they're settled in their new pots.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Shits about to get real! Threw caution to the wind (popping 10 DGOG and 5 Danny OG's on top of these).
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> ...


Popping the exotic freebies eh? Can't wait to see how those turn out! Ever find out the lineage on those?


----------



## Odin* (Jul 19, 2016)

@hockeybry2 It's "Blue Suede Ribbon", so for sure their "Green Ribbon" is part of it. Not sure what else though.

So, we're at 12/12-1 Sour Power OG's. -1 because I was assisting one with "hood" removal, but accidently removed it's "head" as well.

11/12 so far on the Ghostrider's.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 1, 2016)

From a few days ago. SourSour Power OG (right front), and some of the Ghostwriter's (left front).

Also in the group are Danny's OG (back right), DGOG (back left).

The Karma's were popped about a week after the others.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 7, 2016)

Have a pack of Headbanger going, here is my fave pheno thus far, pics not doing justice...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 7, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Looks like all beans are not created equal. After 24hrs in a shot glass, this is what has popped;
> 
> Karma's Sour Power OG, 12/12 popped their tails out.
> 
> ...


How those blue suede ribbon be


----------



## Odin* (Oct 7, 2016)

Solid growth, tossed a male, tossed a "runt" (also less nose to the stem), saving the last (of the 3) for an upcoming run. I do like what I get from the stem rub. 

Liking what I'' seeing in the Sour Power OG's and Ghostriders.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 8, 2016)

karmas jack at day 38ish


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think Ive got 1/2 dozen if his stuff. Has some excellent stock
> Headbanger, Karma's OG, Biker Kush 2.0, White Snake Ltd, AG13xBiker, & others cant remember offhand


and White Tange Haze Outerspace, 24k White Gold, Where's My Bike (Amnesia OG). All GOOD shit


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> and White Tange Haze Outerspace, 24k White Gold, Where's My Bike (Amnesia OG). All GOOD shit


How much stretch did you get with the white tang haze outerspace? That one sounds really good but I have been holding off on ordering.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> How much stretch did you get with the white tang haze outerspace? That one sounds really good but I have been holding off on ordering.


Havent got into that one yet. Have done Headbanger, AG13xBiker, Wheres My Bike, 24k WG


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> How much stretch did you get with the white tang haze outerspace? That one sounds really good but I have been holding off on ordering.


Just from the rest of his stuff I would say they are a very solid choice. Theres a few more I want to add


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 8, 2016)

Headbanger(biker pheno)
  
Headbanger(sour diesel pheno)  
Wonderful plant,thanks Karma


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 8, 2016)

does anyone know of any US banks with headbanger in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out. I kinda want the karma og as well.


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just from the rest of his stuff I would say they are a very solid choice. Theres a few more I want to add


I have liked the other karma gear I have run, I am sure they are good. My grow area has limited height though. I need to narrow my options down somehow - I already buy way more than I can grow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> does anyone know of any US banks with headbanger in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out. I kinda want the karma og as well.


Oregon Elite Seeds?


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 8, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> does anyone know of any US banks with headbanger in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out. I kinda want the karma og as well.


Have you looked at White Snake? It is Headbanger X White OG. There are a couple packs at glg:
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/white-snake/490
and he has Karma OG


----------



## NapalmD (Oct 8, 2016)

I have some Karma goodies enroute! 
Cannot wait!
@larry bird 77 Those headbangers look mouth watering! Especially that sour leaning pheno. Great job!


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 9, 2016)

NapalmD said:


> I have some Karma goodies enroute!
> Cannot wait!
> @larry bird 77 Those headbangers look mouth watering! Especially that sour leaning pheno. Great job!


Thanks NapalmD yeah the sour leaning pheno is bomb the best sour d i grew from seed very sour


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 9, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> Thanks NapalmD yeah the sour leaning pheno is bomb the best sour d i grew from seed very sour


How many weeks you take yours? Are you growing from seed or flower? I'm planning on taking mine 11 weeks.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 9, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> does anyone know of any US banks with headbanger in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out. I kinda want the karma og as well.


Karma said he's got fresh drops of headbanger coming soon. Should wait for that fresh stock. I want to grow the headbanger real bad myself. Think I'll hunt through a pack this winter.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> How many weeks you take yours? Are you growing from seed or flower? I'm planning on taking mine 11 weeks.


Growing from seed,i take mine 11 weeks,the clone one week early, definitely a keeper.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 11, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> does anyone know of any US banks with headbanger in stock? Everyone seems to be sold out. I kinda want the karma og as well.


I have not seen any Headbanger available since March or April
Karma OG is at a few places.
http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/karma-og
http://www.glcheckout.com/product/karma-og-karma-genetics/
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/karmas-og/479


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

I was into my seed bank yesterday and I still have 1/2 a pack of Headbanger to run, a full pack of Karma OG, & a full pack of White Snake Ltd. Soon as this bullshit wet season finishes here then some of those will definitely go down


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2016)

i have white snake as well, gonna get to those soon...


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 11, 2016)

Mahayana is some dank stuff!
Wish I kept a cutting.


----------



## packrat007 (Oct 13, 2016)

Karma has the fire! Headbanger has to be one of the strongest smelling strains I have grown
Headbanger


KarmaRado ( this one started out as a runt).


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 13, 2016)

best breeder out...


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 18, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I have not seen any Headbanger available since March or April
> Karma OG is at a few places.
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/karma-og
> http://www.glcheckout.com/product/karma-og-karma-genetics/
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/karmas-og/479


Thanks, looks like all the US banks are sold out. I ended up taking advantage of thedankteam's 33% off sale today and grabbed a pack of biker kush and the karma og, ended up being about $70/pk shipped which is a nice little deal.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 18, 2016)

Sour Power OG, day 23.







Forgot to get a shot of a Ghostrider.

Chopped two Sour Powers. Varying stages of nuts/bananas. Missed a couple that appeared to have already blown their load. Oddly, not the typical yellow, more of a Lime green. 

One coconut on a Ghostrider, castrated, the eunuch will stay (unless more nuts develop).

Not as "Icey" as a lot of my other stuff, but already has a nice sour/fruity nose. I'm sure these will end up real "juicy".


----------



## Odin* (Oct 22, 2016)

So, the Sour Power's are nugging up hard, ice is coming on strong too. #5 looks to be stealing the show. Ghostrider is filling out now also. I'll get some pics up in the next couple days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> Have you looked at White Snake? It is Headbanger X White OG. There are a couple packs at glg:
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/white-snake/490
> and he has Karma OG


Yep I have a pack I need to run


----------



## Odin* (Oct 23, 2016)

Sour Power OG, a few days after my last pic (have to check to be sure of the day). She's nuggin' up solid now (180 overnight). Still has ~5+ weeks left. This bitch is gonna put out for sure.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 24, 2016)

Lovin this Headbanger pheno#6


----------



## Odin* (Nov 9, 2016)

Ghostrider is just massive, one of "heaviest" plants I've grown. Very "stout" also, able to support the wait of it's massive buds.

Sour Power, what can I say? Large buds, excellent stacking, frosty, very light green (appears icy pastel green), and the nose is a powerful sour pungent OG fuel. A yielder with killer bag appeal.

I'll try and get some pics later this evening.


----------



## danky supreme (Nov 9, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Lovin this Headbanger pheno#6
> 
> View attachment 3813507


How smelly is that headbanger? I have a really nice sour diesel clone but if headbanger can stink out the block id like to give it a shot


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

danky supreme said:


> How smelly is that headbanger? I have a really nice sour diesel clone but if headbanger can stink out the block id like to give it a shot


They stink real good


----------



## Odin* (Nov 11, 2016)

Sour Power OG, Day 48. This pic does not do it justice.








Ghostrider, also 48.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 20, 2016)

checking out Karma for the first time now. I picked up some JoshD OG, some Karmarado, and a free pack of Sour Power. I'm really interested in the JoshD, but these pics of the Sour Power above have me drooling. anyone have experience with the JoshD OG? thx!


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 29, 2016)

Got some karmarado with free sour power and orange bubba. Who has info on that orange bubba?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Got some karmarado with free sour power and orange bubba. Who has info on that orange bubba?


where u grab that orangre bubba?


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 29, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> where u grab that orangre bubba?


attitude.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> attitude.


You mean orange sorbet


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You mean orange sorbet


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 29, 2016)

any US banks carrying headbanger? need me a good sour


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 29, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> any US banks carrying headbanger? need me a good sour


I haven't seen any Headbanger listed anywhere since last spring.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I haven't seen any Headbanger listed anywhere since last spring.


Karma Squad in San Fran (or maybe LA) should have stock (of clones at least) though not sure of the location, they are @karmasquad on Instagram


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

If anyone finds the address for them, please post it up here and tag me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

This month I have a heavy Karma garden...I have some Headbanger, some Karma OG, & some 24k White Gold along with Sinfully Sour, Quantum Kush, Blue Shiva x Blue Shark, & Green Crack


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Karma Squad in San Fran (or maybe LA) should have stock (of clones at least) though not sure of the location, they are @karmasquad on Instagram


I am east coast unfortunately.
They have headbanger on attitude but prefer not to order overseas


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> I am east coast unfortunately.
> They have headbanger on attitude but prefer not to order overseas


I just did overseas, they shipped the 21st and had it by the 28th....... in California. Free karma sour power and karma orange bubba. It was faster than some of these guys here in the states.


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> I am east coast unfortunately.
> They have headbanger on attitude but prefer not to order overseas


That sucks because like @Biggchong said got attitude order faster than some banks here smh. Just popped 5 Headbangers few days ago.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 2, 2017)

karmas fems sound interesting. since my gage seeds are basically dead,time to crack more karma!


----------



## NewI (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok the search is finally finish! I read bout 5 pages and also seen the pics. I am going with Karma! 
I will figure how I manage reg seeds... 
OFF: If I cross a boy with a girl from a pack will the seeds resulted be like the one we buy? Is it that simple?
Yes or No will do, thanks!


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jan 19, 2017)

NewI said:


> Ok the search is finally finish! I read bout 5 pages and also seen the pics. I am going with Karma!
> I will figure how I manage reg seeds...
> OFF: If I cross a boy with a girl from a pack will the seeds resulted be like the one we buy? Is it that simple?
> Yes or No will do, thanks!


Good choice Karma is top notch, and if I understand your question correctly the answer is no, good breeders run through sometimes hundreds of seeds to find a mom and dad that will produce reliable offspring, a random choice from a pack of seeds won't likely produce the same thing to much variation in seeds.


----------



## higher self (Jan 19, 2017)

NewI said:


> Ok the search is finally finish! I read bout 5 pages and also seen the pics. I am going with Karma!
> I will figure how I manage reg seeds...
> OFF: If I cross a boy with a girl from a pack will the seeds resulted be like the one we buy? Is it that simple?
> Yes or No will do, thanks!


Yes but from my understanding you will have a bit more variety in those seeds so you will have to pheno hunt through a lot of seeds. But dont let that deter your from making your own seeds, personally I'm not buying many seeds this year & doing doing my own seed making.


----------



## NewI (Jan 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yes but from my understanding you will have a bit more variety in those seeds so you will have to pheno hunt through a lot of seeds. But dont let that deter your from making your own seeds, personally I'm not buying many seeds this year & doing doing my own seed making.


Yes! Will def. need to do that soon. I see some fems... Will I find some smoke reports on this thread on his strains? Gotta do a looot of reading tomorrow at work. lol


----------



## higher self (Jan 19, 2017)

See what you can find here, other forums & google. For the older strains you defiantly should be able to find reports, not sure about their new gear & fems.


----------



## NewI (Jan 20, 2017)

A little intel on how does the Banger like to be fed?
I am doing research elsewhere but this info I can't find ... and I like it here despite of trolls .


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2017)

NewI said:


> A little intel on how does the Banger like to be fed?
> I am doing research elsewhere but this info I can't find ... and I like it here despite of trolls .


Pretty lite so far I'm using organics & mine have been getting just water & light feedings of Nature's Nectar (soluble organic nutes). Going to top dress them soon & sex them in flower tent.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 20, 2017)

headbanger stocked at greenline.
first 20 orders get free back of headbanger but im' pretty sure it's all over now.


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> headbanger stocked at greenline.
> first 20 orders get free back of headbanger but im' pretty sure it's all over now.


Still 18 packs left.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> Still 18 packs left.


it was buy one(any karma pack) get one free headbanger for the first 20 orders placed.
got too many packs now, told myself i'd only pickup stuff if it was on sale but headbangers been on top of my list for awhile.


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2017)

Got ya surprised Greenline would do a BOGOF deal but those packs are marked up by almost $30. I guess ya gotta pay for oversea shipping somehow someway. Glad you finally picked some up.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got ya surprised Greenline would do a BOGOF deal but those packs are marked up by almost $30. I guess ya gotta pay for oversea shipping somehow someway. Glad you finally picked some up.


i didn't grab em cause i didn't know if i'd get in the promo, probably part of his marketing scheme haha.
sure it would be better if they added a coupon code that expired after 20 uses.
that attitude 70$ pack + free 6 pack of those cheesy rider sounds pretty good now


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i didn't grab em cause i didn't know if i'd get in the promo, probably part of his marketing scheme haha.
> sure it would be better if they added a coupon code that expired after 20 uses.
> that attitude 70$ pack + free 6 pack of those cheesy rider sounds pretty good now


Remember Greenline never has full control of his site so we wont see promo codes ever lol!! Yeah go with the tude just dont pay for the cheapest stealth like I did seems like they remove breeders packs automatic with that option.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got headbanger and road dawg off ali bongo for the low low with 2 free packs of ODB. First time ordering overseas in a while, they do have free shipping which is nice.


----------



## Eduardo713 (Mar 14, 2017)

Has anyone grown or has info on AFRICAN DREAM a collab between Karma and JJ from Top Dawg seeds, I've heard great things about both of em, maybe a combination of those qualities make up for some special fire....


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm down to my last Biker Kush v2.0 every seed has been male or damped off, I've only had 3 mature plants from a whole pack No idea why this is happening as all my other seeds are happy as can be.

If this one turns out to be male I'll be pretty disappointed. I'd like to at least try some buds from a pack of beans I paid over $100 for. Waited for ever for these beans to restock at the time too.

They are "older" beans, I bought them about 2 years ago and they were just restocked at attitude at the time, but they have been stored properly and germinate, it's after germination they don't last a week. I soak in water for 24/48 hours till they open a little bit an put them in peat pucks, usually after the roots start poking out the bottom/sides of the peat I transfer to my organic soil mix. Temperatures are about 25-27 degrees celcius humidity is fine, not sure on exact percent but nothing else is showing effects of low humidity.


----------



## YAAMYAAM (Apr 13, 2017)

@Biggchong Hey bro i just wondered how your orange bubba turned out because i actually cant find ANYTHING about it via google. It just says mandarine x bubba at attitude and thats it.
Started germinating 1 fem. Yesterday. 
Maybe i could get a pic of it? Would be great.

Greets


----------



## markettown2007 (Apr 17, 2017)

HI mate, what version of ghost rider are you running? 


Odin* said:


> Ghostrider is just massive, one of "heaviest" plants I've grown. Very "stout" also, able to support the wait of it's massive buds.
> 
> Sour Power, what can I say? Large buds, excellent stacking, frosty, very light green (appears icy pastel green), and the nose is a powerful sour pungent OG fuel. A yielder with killer bag appeal.
> 
> I'll try and get some pics later this evening.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 17, 2017)

markettown2007 said:


> HI mate, what version of ghost rider are you running?


It was the latest version (V2.0, I believe), the seeds purchased just weeks before popping. Passed it on to someone, dumped it. I did keep Karma's Sour Power OG. I had Wifi, that was seeded by GG4 (first run of each). The lone seed from that turned out to be much better than "mom". 

Looking at my post, stupid phone changed "weight" to "wait". Garbage autocorrect.


----------



## markettown2007 (Apr 17, 2017)

Odin* said:


> It was the latest version (V2.0, I believe), the seeds purchased just weeks before popping. Passed it on to someone, dumped it. I did keep Karma's Sour Power OG. I had Wifi, that was seeded by GG4 (first run of each). The lone seed from that turned out to be much better than "mom".
> 
> Looking at my post, stupid phone changed "weight" to "wait". Garbage autocorrect.


thanks odin, i am looking to grow something super dank so i might run either headbanger or sourpower og


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Darn, was kinda hoping to hear something back either here or in response to the email I sent last week. Maybe I typed my email wrong or something.

It's a busy time of year and all for a lot of growers so maybe Karma is busy and doesn't have time to respond

Ahh well chalk this one up as an L and move on, time to continue the OG hunt.


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 18, 2017)

YAAMYAAM said:


> @Biggchong Hey bro i just wondered how your orange bubba turned out because i actually cant find ANYTHING about it via google. It just says mandarine x bubba at attitude and thats it.
> Started germinating 1 fem. Yesterday.
> Maybe i could get a pic of it? Would be great.
> 
> Greets


Sure man. Give me a day or so, since I'm at my day job and my lights don't come on until tonight. So far it is short and stout. Starting to stack hard. Nothing out of the ordinary yet, only week 5.


----------



## Biggchong (Apr 18, 2017)

YAAMYAAM said:


> @Biggchong Hey bro i just wondered how your orange bubba turned out because i actually cant find ANYTHING about it via google. It just says mandarine x bubba at attitude and thats it.
> Started germinating 1 fem. Yesterday.
> Maybe i could get a pic of it? Would be great.
> 
> Greets


The Karmarado OG is looking way more favorable though.


----------



## cottee (Apr 20, 2017)

packrat007 said:


> Karma has the fire! Headbanger has to be one of the strongest smelling strains I have grown
> Headbanger
> View attachment 3804129
> 
> ...


How long did the headbanger take to flower dude?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

White snake, she has a sister the same age. Ain't smelled gas like this since connesiour genetics fuel. 4.5 weeks into flower. One is straight kerosene n the other has almost zero smell


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 24, 2017)

nice i cant wait to run these


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good luck, it's common for me to pop half packs of as many varieties as I can and only have 2 females going of these snakes with the other half pack in the fridge.

I have a few half packs that I'd never run again but these I would I'm thinking. Super stretchers, I topped em, bent em, tomato caged em and wrapped limbs horizontal to try n tame em.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 24, 2017)

the white biker was close to how u described the flav. and thats killer shit.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

I ran half pack n got 3 fem ghostrider v2.o's. Idk if or when I'll run the other half, wasn't blown away n starting to get turned off by anything that "The White " is crossed with bc of the flavor or lack there of.

Just my opinion - "the white" is the easiest way to water down the flavor of anything it's crossed with.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2017)

It looks to me that Karma has done some awesome breeding over the years and is one of the best out there. 
I'm starting to grow tired of growing heavy Indy crosses and want to play around with the Sativa a bit.
So I've decided to break my Karma G cherry with some of his Sativa crosses.

Does anyone here have any good or bad things to say about his G13 Haze or A5 Haze crosses?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It looks to me that Karma has done some awesome breeding over the years and is one of the best out there.
> I'm starting to grow tired of growing heavy Indy crosses and want to play around with the Sativa a bit.
> So I've decided to break my Karma G cherry with some of his Sativa crosses.
> 
> Does anyone here have any good or bad things to say about his G13 Haze or A5 Haze crosses?


dudes got great service too. If you have a problem he'll sort you fast.

I contacted him around 4/20 probably the busiest time for breeders, i should have been more patient before I made my last post in this thread.


----------



## coppershot (May 4, 2017)

Dude is as legit as they come. Straight up great guy.


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

To all, I'm new to karma seeds is this one hard to get?
*Order summary*



 Karma - PB Collectible × 1
R
$110.00

Subtotal

*$110.00*
Shipping

*$0.00*
State Tax

*$6.60*
Total

*$116.60 USD*

Took a week to get shipping but I hear TDT is reliable,
I'm trying to find the karma og cup winner too, but sold out 
I got my chemDawg fix now I'm after the bear!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> To all, I'm new to karma seeds is this one hard to get?
> *Order summary*
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of this particular Polar Bear, but I know of the PB LTD edition.


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

I wonder which one GP is using

Polar Bear - $110.00 

Sex: Reg 12pk

Type: Hybrid

Flowering Time: 9-11 weeks

Genetics: Bear OGf1 X White OG V2.0 

I had to also pick up karma og aka bear og, off midweek song


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2017)

Nice, I've got 3 A5 Haze crosses and White OG on the way from GLO.
Their prices were good @ $50 per pack, but they're pretty cleaned out for the OG strains.


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

Word was karmas the way to go can't wait to start the next obsession


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Word was karmas the way to go can't wait to start the next obsession


It'll be my first try with his gear, but Karma I legendary as a breeder and has done collabs with the likes of JJ @ Top Dawg and others


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice, I've got 3 A5 Haze crosses and White OG on the way from GLO.
> Their prices were good @ $50 per pack, but they're pretty cleaned out for the OG strains.


site?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> site?


http://gloseedbank.com


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

Looks like many, many breeders use his lines, and in retrospect I've smoked a few not even knowing so I'm excited to start the kush phase, thanks to you all for posting your experience!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> http://gloseedbank.com


thanks. no white a5 haze. sadface!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2017)

Well I didn't get my White Og, but I received my Hazes and hopefully I'll be getting Ghost rider V2, White Sage and White Tangerine Haze soon.


----------



## astronomikl (May 24, 2017)

I have a headbanger girl that just sexed that smelled strong during veg. I thought it was a boy. once it gets budding Ill drop some pix. Very vigorous plants. Stretchy, cant wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## morgwar (May 25, 2017)

Got these two weeks after order, think he said they were on vacation I think the sin city stuff makes up for it, though I've never heard of incredible power strain.
Not sure on the Loompa's canna tsu x silver bubster.
What I do know is I've got polar bear which seems to be hard to find nowadays
Edit got em from. the dank team


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (May 25, 2017)

I have a restock of Karma gear on its way


----------



## Bakersfield (May 25, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I have a restock of Karma gear on its way


Do you plan to have the White Og on that drop?


----------



## morgwar (Jun 2, 2017)

Karma og, aka bear F4. (I think)
And polar bear, looking forward to experiencing the Legend!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 3, 2017)

I popped a pack of SSSDH X Jack on Sunday all 12 broke ground in 5 days.
That's excellent germination numbers considering these seeds are probably fairly old with old packaging.

I'm really looking forward to having some SSSDH X Jack Herer spears grace my garden.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 3, 2017)

I took advantage of Karma's Promo on Attitude. Got some Biker Kush 2.0 to try again and a 6 pack of Road Dawg on the way. 

Can't wait.


----------



## cottee (Jun 5, 2017)

Karma have dropped 3 new strains on tude. They bumped up the price to £100 for 6 fems though! Arseholes!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2017)

cottee said:


> Karma have dropped 3 new strains on tude. They bumped up the price to £100 for 6 fems though! Arseholes!


I noticed they want the same price for the same beans, over at PureSativa.com. 

They must be super limited but yawn, many breeders already have orange OG Kush and orange Bubba Kush, or cookie crosses, so I'll probably take a pass on these trendy Limited Editions.


----------



## cottee (Jun 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I noticed they want the same price for the same beans, over at PureSativa.com.
> 
> They must be super limited but yawn, many breeders already have orange OG Kush and orange Bubba Kush, or cookie crosses, so I'll probably take a pass on these trendy Limited Editions.


Yea I don't mind paying 60 for 6 but I'm not paying 100 that's taking the piss.


----------



## Vonkins (Jun 9, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I took advantage of Karma's Promo on Attitude. Got some Biker Kush 2.0 to try again and a 6 pack of Road Dawg on the way.
> 
> Can't wait.


I got some headbanger coming along with oggth1, og chem, skywalker kush. Got many different freebies. Black d.o.g from HSO, road dawg, and chocolope kush are the freebies that have me excited.


----------



## cottee (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone know if Cali kush genetics and karma are affiliated. I see they use some of karmas strains in there crosses??


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 19, 2017)

cottee said:


> Anyone know if Cali kush genetics are karma. I see they use some of karmas strains in there crosses??


They're associates of Karma so they do use some of his gear in their beans.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jul 19, 2017)

Couple shots of my karma plants both around 30 days
Karma OG my selected cut, grows big round golf ball nugs and has the nose you would hope and expectMy favorite headbanger out of the four I have going so far. This one seems a little less leafy and frontier than the rest and the smell is very much in your face.


----------



## cottee (Jul 20, 2017)

Just took the plunge and made my first karma order. 3 fem packs of sour power og and a pack of fem headstash. I've got high hopes!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 2, 2017)

White Sage. 
This pheno is frosty like the White, but smells wild like pineapple and gardenia or if your familiar with the smell of Plumeria, like a Hawaiian Lei.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 2, 2017)

Heres a top of Ghost Rider v 2.0
Very frosty like the White and has a dull hashy smell.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone have pics of the more recent Karma packs? I saw a couple posts back that they were coming in black, heat-sealed packs, but I've also seen some recently that were in tan boxes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 2, 2017)

oh nice ! white sage, i have some of those that im on the fence about running vs trading. nice pic!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 2, 2017)

I'd highly recommend the White Sage. I pulled these @ 11 weeks but could have gone another week. Big hardy yields with a soaring high that switches gears to the couch. Some pheno were real nice but others were nothing special. The terpenes and flavor are through the roof.


----------



## higher self (Nov 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd highly recommend the White Sage. I pulled these @ 11 weeks but could have gone another week. Big hardy yields with a soaring high that switches gears to the couch. Some pheno were real nice but others were nothing special. The terpenes and flavor are through the roof.


I held off on buying those for the longest! Sage is a nice strain already, the flavor is one of the best terps I’ve ve came across & for a sativa at that. Sure The White filled in a lot of gaps Sage had, frost & yields as I can see from your pics. I do have one more fem seed of Sage & regs of Sage x Skunk #1 that want to find good male or female with.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> I held off on buying those for the longest! Sage is a nice strain already, the flavor is one of the best terps I’ve ve came across & for a sativa at that. Sure The White filled in a lot of gaps Sage had, frost & yields as I can see from your pics. I do have one more fem seed of Sage & regs of Sage x Skunk #1 that want to find good male or female with.


Sage sort of slipped past me, so this is as close to her as I've come. In the early 2000's Sage and Sage and Sour were on my short list of strains, but my orders made through Canadian seed vendors seemed to get snagged to often, so I grew what I had and missed out.
I didn't clone these and I may purchase another pack, if I can find them.


----------



## higher self (Nov 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sage sort of slipped past me, so this is as close to her as I've come. In the early 2000's Sage and Sage and Sour were on my short list of strains, but my orders made through Canadian seed vendors seemed to get snagged to often, so I grew what I had and missed out.
> I didn't clone these and I may purchase another pack, if I can find them.


I hear that, glad you got to experience a Sage cross its definitely overlooked as with Karma gear. Ive still got to run the Headbanger & Sour OG seeds I have.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have 4 pheno's of Headbanger just barely starting to flower. Fan leaves on one are already showing trichomes, I will put up some pics once they get a little more interesting to look at.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 26, 2017)

none of the Karmarado's I soaked popped, I kinda expected it; they were all very green. But the pk of sour power freebies have done quite well. I only soaked 6 so far, all popped with 3 females. One is super vigorous and fairly bushy, the other has a similar structure but is less vigorous, and the third is very tall and lanky, thought it was going to be male, but turned out female. The tall and lanky pheno is definitely the loudest, it reaks of gasoline. Definitely gonna pick up so more Karma gear. Are people not having good results with the headbanger? I see a lot of talk about it, and a lot of packs have said been purchased. What are the results? Winner?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 26, 2017)

I’ve never heard anything but positive reviews of the headbanger. Mine are few days past day 30 and they are giving off good gassy smells and are easy to grow. I have a leafy pheno that is really stank. 

We’ll see if I can take them the distance, we are in the rainiest months of the year and I grow outside so budrot is always a threat. Another outdoor grower here said his Headbangers handle the weather pretty well so that was what convinced me to run a pack.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 26, 2017)

such a better picture for it than what is typically shown on seedbank sites. Okay, I'm sold. I feel like most my stuff takes 10 weeks to finish anyways, so what's another week, right.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 26, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> such a better picture for it than what is typically shown on seedbank sites. Okay, I'm sold. I feel like most my stuff takes 10 weeks to finish anyways, so what's another week, right.


check out @stardustgardens on IG if you have it. He has a lot of recent pics of a really nice Headbanger cut and a bunch of other karma gear. He said he takes the HB 10 weeks.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 26, 2017)

wow, they've got some pretty plants growing. I just purchased 2 headbanger packs, and 1 pack biker kush v2 cause why not.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Nov 26, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> none of the Karmarado's I soaked popped, I kinda expected it; they were all very green. But the pk of sour power freebies have done quite well. I only soaked 6 so far, all popped with 3 females. One is super vigorous and fairly bushy, the other has a similar structure but is less vigorous, and the third is very tall and lanky, thought it was going to be male, but turned out female. The tall and lanky pheno is definitely the loudest, it reaks of gasoline. Definitely gonna pick up so more Karma gear. Are people not having good results with the headbanger? I see a lot of talk about it, and a lot of packs have said been purchased. What are the results? Winner?


I really liked headbanger and am still running a clone of it, great producer of smelly buds literally the only bad thing I could say about it is it doesn't fit in with my 9 week strains but it's worth the extra 10 days.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have 4 phenos of headbanger around day 50 now. They all smell super good, sweet lemony fuel.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 26, 2017)

Headbanger day 65 outdoor


----------



## cottee (Dec 26, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Headbanger day 65 outdoorView attachment 4063568 View attachment 4063569 View attachment 4063570 View attachment 4063566
> View attachment 4063567


Wish they done headbanger fems they look unreal!


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 26, 2017)

Totally. I can't wait to start my headbanger project. The pictures above all look great!


----------



## booms111 (Mar 2, 2018)

Anybody know where to buy Headbanger seeds from a US based bank?


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 2, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Anybody know where to buy Headbanger seeds from a US based bank?


Neptune seedbank has it but the price is double what you would pay from some euro banks. I dont ever order from Europe but I make an exception for half priced karma gear.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 3, 2018)

A couple shots of sour power og 5 weeks into flower currently. I have two different phenos I’m really happy with. The chunky one smells like lemons and fuel and the other smells more earthy kush type smell with a little lemon. Hit them both with a stinky solos stash(bodhi) male


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour power og #3 day 48 in flower putting on weight and starting to fade down low. She has a real lemony gas stink to her. Real stoked to run this one again in a bigger pot she’s currently in a 3gal. All organic too. Third pic is sour power og #1 biker kush leaning pheno.


----------



## hayrolld (Mar 17, 2018)

@bigbongloads those girls are looking hot! You moved sour power way up in my list of packs to pop next. I love those chunky nugs  If it is not too much trouble, could you take a pic right before or after the leds are on? I am guessing they will have a few weeks to get even sexier but it is hard to tell.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 17, 2018)

hayrolld said:


> @bigbongloads those girls are looking hot! You moved sour power way up in my list of packs to pop next. I love those chunky nugs  If it is not too much trouble, could you take a pic right before or after the leds are on? I am guessing they will have a few weeks to get even sexier but it is hard to tell.


 Thanks appreciate it. I’m real glad I grabbed this pack definitely love the chunky girl and the biker leaner. The biker leaner reeks of sweet earthy kush. As soon as I’m able to I’ll get a few non led pics up. They entered week 7 today the chunky girl needs maybe 2 more weeks the biker leaner is closer to done.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 18, 2018)

Here’s a couple shots of a sour power og #1 biker pheno branch that snapped under the weight. Hard as rocks..


----------



## hayrolld (Mar 23, 2018)

Very nice! You are going to be able to get a good amount of hash from the trim too.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 23, 2018)

Here’s sour power #3 still packing it on day 56 tomorrow. She’ll probably go 9 weeks before I chop her. I already got her clone into flower which I vegged longer and it’s in a bigger pot


----------



## bobqp (Mar 23, 2018)

At the moment im growing 4reg skullcap from karma genetics `4 crumbled lime from karma squad. And 2 fem strawberry glue . Strawbanana x goji glue. Will make fem seeds by crossing a fem strawberry glue over the other 2strains and if i get a male reg from skullcap ill cross it over the other 2strains. Ill be pollen chucking in a month. Im hoping people who have been breeding karma genetic strains see this post and might be interested in swapping karma genetic crosses with me


----------



## bananaman99 (Mar 23, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Anybody know where to buy Headbanger seeds from a US based bank?


Karma said more would be released in a month


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 24, 2018)

bobqp said:


> At the moment im growing 4reg skullcap from karma genetics `4 crumbled lime from karma squad. And 2 fem strawberry glue . Strawbanana x goji glue. Will make fem seeds by crossing a fem strawberry glue over the other 2strains and if i get a male reg from skullcap ill cross it over the other 2strains. Ill be pollen chucking in a month. Im hoping people who have been breeding karma genetic strains see this post and might be interested in swapping karma genetic crosses with me


I attempted sour power og x solos stash (bodhi). I’d be interested possibly if they are reg beans I don’t mess with fems personally.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 24, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I attempted sour power og x solos stash (bodhi). I’d be interested possibly if they are reg beans I don’t mess with fems personally.


Yeah im new to karma genetics so im doing both regs and fems. Just finnished harvesting some reg crosses
Black d.o.g x ghost train haze 1
Gorilla bomb x ghost train haze 1
Critical super silver haze x trippy gorilla 
Chocolope kush x lemon skunk
.id be interested in doing a seed swap down the track.


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi grower i have a question for the other fan of karma like me,which strain of karma yield more?first of all and with a little stretch indica style ?thank you im veging right now 4 fruit bowl and 2 sour power but i think with the threat only 2 sour power is not enough finding best pheno?i run feminized


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2018)

Matix35 said:


> Hi grower i have a question for the other fan of karma like me,which strain of karma yield more?first of all and with a little stretch indica style ?thank you im veging right now 4 fruit bowl and 2 sour power but i think with the threat only 2 sour power is not enough finding best pheno?i run feminized


White Sage did yield well for me.


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks good to know


----------



## kingzt (Mar 31, 2018)

Does anybody know will there be anymore sour power og released?


----------



## kingzt (Mar 31, 2018)

Never mind just checked neptunes, they still have them in stock.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 31, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Does anybody know will there be anymore sour power og released?


Supposed to be a restock soon I think I seen it on IG. Grab it highly recommend I got some nice phenos and 6 ladies out of a 12pk


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 1, 2018)

Can't wait for the next headbanger drop. I'm running low on my pack of those


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour power pheno #2 and #3 getting the chop. Number 2 is the thinner plant looks more sour d leaning to me and number 3 has the chunky buds if I had to guess sour power leaning pheno. Both smell like lemon fuel with some sour to them.


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 1, 2018)

I know its not a good question here but i want to choose 818 headband by Cali conection or sour power og?the 818 suposer To have good yield fast flowering good flavor but sour power by karma too whats your opinion?thanks


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 1, 2018)

Matix35 said:


> I know its not a good question here but i want to choose 818 headband by Cali conection or sour power og?the 818 suposer To have good yield fast flowering good flavor but sour power by karma too whats your opinion?thanks


I haven’t ran any Cali connection but based on reputation and quality I’d go with karma sour power og. All my ladies were solid vigorous happy plants and super stable. Quality genetics.


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 1, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I haven’t ran any Cali connection but based on reputation and quality I’d go with karma sour power og. All my ladies were solid vigorous happy plants and super stable. Quality genetics.


 Thank you so much i will go with karma!! I know Cali have overall bad reputation and my new karma seed pop all so fast!And what is your opinion about karmarado og ?and emperor mendarin


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 1, 2018)

Matix35 said:


> Thank you so much i will go with karma!! I know Cali have overall bad reputation and my new karma seed pop all so fast!And what is your opinion about karmarado og ?and emperor mendarin


I don’t have any knowledge of those two strains but I don’t see much complaints about karmas gear overall.


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 1, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I don’t have any knowledge of those two strains but I don’t see much complaints about karmas gear overall.


Thanks i appreciate its all good review about karma i imagine your not wrong!


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 1, 2018)

Matix35 said:


> Thanks i appreciate its all good review about karma i imagine your not wrong!


No problem sour power og is my first experience with karma. I’d definitely run more of his gear.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 1, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Supposed to be a restock soon I think I seen it on IG. Grab it highly recommend I got some nice phenos and 6 ladies out of a 12pk


What's the nose you get off her? Does she have gassy sour smell?


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 1, 2018)

kingzt said:


> What's the nose you get off her? Does she have gassy sour smell?


Yep had 2 phenos that are sour lemony fuel and I had a biker kush leaning pheno that was gassy earth kushy goodness. I have 3 new phenos in flower now so we’ll see what those bring.


----------



## cottee (Apr 2, 2018)

Doing another run of there sower power and head stash. They are awsome. Got some of their grenadine coming down soon. Also just planted some fruitbowl which I’ve got high hopes for and I’ve got some orange sorbet freebies from tude that I’ll pop in the coming months. Really impressed with karma I highly recommend them!


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 2, 2018)

cottee said:


> Doing another run of there sower power and head stash. They are awsome. Got some of their grenadine coming down soon. Also just planted some fruitbowl which I’ve got high hopes for and I’ve got some orange sorbet freebies from tude that I’ll pop in the coming months. Really impressed with karma I highly recommend them!


Nice! I run fruit bowl very promising ! I dont know what To choose for my next run emperor madarin maybe too psychedelic ?karmarado og headstash i dont know for the yield..orange sorber or sour power og i think the sour power got a good reputation


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 2, 2018)

Matix35 said:


> Nice! I run fruit bowl very promising ! I dont know what To choose for my next run emperor madarin maybe too psychedelic ?karmarado og headstash i dont know for the yield..orange sorber or sour power og i think the sour power got a good reputation


Is sour power and headbanger similar?


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 2, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is sour power and headbanger similar?


Good question!the genetic is in theory similar but the headbanger seems To be the best loud og from karma with og karma!the good thing about sour power is seem to be on medium height,easy To grow and fast finishing compared To headbanger


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 2, 2018)

cottee said:


> Doing another run of there sower power and head stash. They are awsome. Got some of their grenadine coming down soon. Also just planted some fruitbowl which I’ve got high hopes for and I’ve got some orange sorbet freebies from tude that I’ll pop in the coming months. Really impressed with karma I highly recommend them!


literally every single one you've named has been on my "I need these!" List.


I bought5 packs of the "headbanger" about 2months ago and got 10 orange sorbet, from the promo. if these freebie orange sorbet turn out like the Mandarina used in the hybrid, I'll be very pleased. I've got 1 male 'Sour Mandarina' that ive saved pollen from. I'll used that pollen on the fem Orange sorbet for more orangey goodness. I hope the headbanger has some sour d dominant phenotypes, the best that I can find I'll knock her up with the sour Mandarina.


Added bit of info, Mandarina' is a hybrid from 'trichome jungle seeds'
It's Agent Orange (TGA subcool)x Pinamite(Sonic seeds)
It's one of the best orange varieties lending from the agent orange. There's about 4-5 hybrids that karma makes using this female, and 'sour Mandarina' is (Mandarina x biker kush).


----------



## cottee (Apr 2, 2018)

There headbanger looks amazing. I only do fems though. Wish they brought a fem version out!

Give them headstash a go mate you’ll love it! One of the best I’ve ever grown.

Yea hoping for orange terps in the sorbet. Yea I see the manderina is from TJ. How your manderina turn out? The buds dense and frost. What was the yeild like?

Go a couple of skull cap freebies. There regs but I mean get just chuck them in and see if I get a female.

Some of there LTD strains look amazing to but I’m not paying £100 for 6 seeds it’s ridiculous. Hate it when seed company’s get greedy just charge a reasonable price and keep people coming back.


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 2, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> literally every single one you've named has been on my "I need these!" List.
> 
> 
> I bought5 packs of the "headbanger" about 2months ago and got 10 orange sorbet, from the promo. if these freebie orange sorbet turn out like the Mandarina used in the hybrid, I'll be very pleased. I've got 1 male 'Sour Mandarina' that ive saved pollen from. I'll used that pollen on the fem Orange sorbet for more orangey goodness. I hope the headbanger has some sour d dominant phenotypes, the best that I can find I'll knock her up with the sour Mandarina.
> ...


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 2, 2018)

cottee said:


> There headbanger looks amazing. I only do fems though. Wish they brought a fem version out!
> 
> Give them headstash a go mate you’ll love it! One of the best I’ve ever grown.
> 
> ...


Yea I saw a promo recently for crumbled lime seeds, and then I noticed these 'Lime water' seeds from Trichome Jungle too, I've spent too much money on genetics recently, this was supposed to be a hobby! I really wanted them both but I'd have to drop about $1000 just to get what I needed. So many sales going on... I'm holding out for the 420 promotions!

The Mandarina I got was in 2015, really reminded me of the sativa dominant pheno I got from Agent Orange, sticks to the teeth and the gums in your mouth, I know why it's so popular in Spain, it's won a few cups over their for extracts, and it's a better yielder than Agent orange, slightly stinky in flower but after cure it's sweet citrus orange and funk. I bought a 10 pack of the sour Mandarina after losing my Mandarina clone from wildlife(likely deer) outdoors, I won't be taking a gamble with this male, his pollen sacks had actual trichomes and some immediate leaves we're smokeable trim. Sour Mandarina smelled like orange, fuel and dirt, stinky/sour candy oranges after a month cure, didn't last long in the jars. 2/7 fem/male ratio on a 10 pack didn't help...


----------



## cottee (Apr 2, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> Yea I saw a promo recently for crumbled lime seeds, and then I noticed these 'Lime water' seeds from Trichome Jungle too, I've spent too much money on genetics recently, this was supposed to be a hobby! I really wanted them both but I'd have to drop about $1000 just to get what I needed. So many sales going on... I'm holding out for the 420 promotions!
> 
> The Mandarina I got was in 2015, really reminded me of the sativa dominant pheno I got from Agent Orange, sticks to the teeth and the gums in your mouth, I know why it's so popular in Spain, it's won a few cups over their for extracts, and it's a better yielder than Agent orange, slightly stinky in flower but after cure it's sweet citrus orange and funk. I bought a 10 pack of the sour Mandarina after losing my Mandarina clone from wildlife(likely deer) outdoors, I won't be taking a gamble with this male, his pollen sacks had actual trichomes and some immediate leaves we're smokeable trim. Sour Mandarina smelled like orange, fuel and dirt, stinky/sour candy oranges after a month cure, didn't last long in the jars. 2/7 fem/male ratio on a 10 pack didn't help...


Thanks for the info man. Yea I get where your coming from I see new strains coming out and I want to try them all! Got a few strains from Dank genetics going to. The sour lemonaid turning out to be fire. Chopping at the end of the week it looks top notch.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 3, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> Yea I saw a promo recently for crumbled lime seeds, and then I noticed these 'Lime water' seeds from Trichome Jungle too, I've spent too much money on genetics recently, this was supposed to be a hobby! I really wanted them both but I'd have to drop about $1000 just to get what I needed. So many sales going on... I'm holding out for the 420 promotions!
> 
> The Mandarina I got was in 2015, really reminded me of the sativa dominant pheno I got from Agent Orange, sticks to the teeth and the gums in your mouth, I know why it's so popular in Spain, it's won a few cups over their for extracts, and it's a better yielder than Agent orange, slightly stinky in flower but after cure it's sweet citrus orange and funk. I bought a 10 pack of the sour Mandarina after losing my Mandarina clone from wildlife(likely deer) outdoors, I won't be taking a gamble with this male, his pollen sacks had actual trichomes and some immediate leaves we're smokeable trim. Sour Mandarina smelled like orange, fuel and dirt, stinky/sour candy oranges after a month cure, didn't last long in the jars. 2/7 fem/male ratio on a 10 pack didn't help...


Im growing 4 karma squad crumbled lime regs and 4 karma genetics skullcaps freebies from attitute. Im growing them out bush .so far i have 1 male crumbled lime and 1female skullcap. The crumbled lime smells like you cut a lime in half. Such a strong lime smell on the leaves. These plants are for seed making only. Gotta love freebies.


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 3, 2018)

That sounds exactly what I wanted, i Might have to snag some of those up.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 3, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> That sounds exactly what I wanted, i Might have to snag some of those up.


Yeah im very happy with them.
Ill be doing some crosses with them plus keeping the strain pure. If you cant get any.hit me up in 8weeks and ill send you some seeds your way.


----------



## cottee (Apr 3, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Yeah im very happy with them.
> Ill be doing some crosses with them plus keeping the strain pure. If you cant get any.hit me up in 8weeks and ill send you some seeds your way.


Share the love!


----------



## bobqp (Apr 3, 2018)

cottee said:


> Share the love!


Gotta share the love


----------



## bobqp (Apr 4, 2018)

So I have skullcap ( sour headstash x biker kush ) and 
Crumbled lime ( citron cookies x biker kush ) . 
I was thinking of buying biker kush v2.0 . is it worth buying it or should I be happy with the 2 strains I have. First time growing karma genetics. I'm also growing strawberry glue ( strawbanana cream x goji glue ). Any advice from past and present growers of karma would greatly be appreciated. Cheers Bob.


----------



## cottee (Apr 4, 2018)

bobqp said:


> So I have skullcap ( sour headstash x biker kush ) and
> Crumbled lime ( citron cookies x biker kush ) .
> I was thinking of buying biker kush v2.0 . is it worth buying it or should I be happy with the 2 strains I have. First time growing karma genetics. I'm also growing strawberry glue ( strawbanana cream x goji glue ). Any advice from past and present growers of karma would greatly be appreciated. Cheers Bob.


I’ve grown headstash, sower power and grenadine. Doing a second run of SP and headstash at the mo. All strains had great stability. Germination was near on 100 percent out of 7 packs I did. Think maybe one didn’t pop. All germed within 2 days. Probably the healthiest plants and best stability out of all the breeders I’ve been through and the end product is second to none. I chopped them at 9 weeks but you could take them to 10 if you wanted. No deficiencies easy to grow. I’ve also got a strawberry glue freebie that il pop at some point and 2 reg skullcaps. I only run fems but il pop them and see if I get a fem out of them.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 4, 2018)

cottee said:


> I’ve grown headstash, sower power and grenadine. Doing a second run of SP and headstash at the mo. All strains had great stability. Germination was near on 100 percent out of 7 packs I did. Think maybe one didn’t pop. All germed within 2 days. Probably the healthiest plants and best stability out of all the breeders I’ve been through and the end product is second to none. I chopped them at 9 weeks but you could take them to 10 if you wanted. No deficiencies easy to grow. I’ve also got a strawberry glue freebie that il pop at some point and 2 reg skullcaps. I only run fems but il pop them and see if I get a fem out of them.


Cheers for the info. Here's one of my skullcaps outdoors starting to flower. So far I have 1 fem skullcap
1 male skullcap
1 male crumbled lime. Just using them for seeds then giving the mothers to a mate to reveg for spring crop.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a Headbanger in flower right now on day 53 today. Very nice structure and the smell is delicious sour fuel and lime with deep OG notes. This is an OG dominant pheno.

I just popped 2 crumbled lime freebies the other day and I am excited to see what comes of those as the pics I have been seeing over on IG are straight fire! I would be lucky to get something that nice out of 2 seeds though.

Also I have 2 Karma testers on the way right now...

Sour Dosidos x Headbanger

Then Strawberry Banana x Papaya x Headbanger.... 

I am dying to pop those and will as soon as they arrive. Excited mostly for the Sour Dosidos x Headbanger....


----------



## bobqp (Apr 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a Headbanger in flower right now on day 53 today. Very nice structure and the smell is delicious sour fuel and lime with deep OG notes. This is an OG dominant pheno.
> 
> I just popped 2 crumbled lime freebies the other day and I am excited to see what comes of those as the pics I have been seeing over on IG are straight fire! I would be lucky to get something that nice out of 2 seeds though.
> 
> ...


Those strains sounds like fire. Goodluck with them


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Those strains sounds like fire. Goodluck with them


Thank you buddy! Always need that good luck on my side haha.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Thank you buddy! Always need that good luck on my side haha.


Where did you get your testers from ?


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 5, 2018)

Karma G just said he had friends and they would be on their way lol.

I have a few pics of the Headbanger over on my underground thread.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Karma G just said he had friends and they would be on their way lol.
> 
> I have a few pics of the Headbanger over on my underground thread.


Sounds like a karma g is very generous. There's not much material on karma genetics for outdoors in Australia. His strains look killer. I just bought a pack of reg biker kush v2.0 I'll grow them outdoors and see how they handle the Aussie climate. The skullcap and crumbled lime are thriving for the end of season weather here.


----------



## cottee (Apr 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a Headbanger in flower right now on day 53 today. Very nice structure and the smell is delicious sour fuel and lime with deep OG notes. This is an OG dominant pheno.
> 
> I just popped 2 crumbled lime freebies the other day and I am excited to see what comes of those as the pics I have been seeing over on IG are straight fire! I would be lucky to get something that nice out of 2 seeds though.
> 
> ...


Dosidos x headbanger!!!! That sounds dangerous!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 5, 2018)

cottee said:


> Dosidos x headbanger!!!! That sounds dangerous!


Lol I know right?


----------



## numberfour (Apr 11, 2018)

Buzzing to finally have some Karma in the garden with these tester beans of di frutti. 

 
Some serious fruttiness to be found, full pack soaking


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 11, 2018)

So what makes the dosidos sour? Was it hit with karma SD before the headbanger? 
I had to grab some of the crumbled lime, Josh d og, and more headbanger. Got a few young headbangers vegging. If I am lucky with males and females I plan to chuck some headbanger x sour dawg 3.0.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 11, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So what makes the dosidos sour? Was it hit with karma SD before the headbanger?
> I had to grab some of the crumbled lime, Josh d og, and more headbanger. Got a few young headbangers vegging. If I am lucky with males and females I plan to chuck some headbanger x sour dawg 3.0.


Yeah I'm really excited for those Sour Dosidos... here is what Sour Dosidos consists of... Dosidos (Norcal cut) from Archive Seed Bank (OGKB x Face Off) x Sour Dubble.

I am assuming the Sour comes from that Sour Dubble. I should be receiving mine by next week... Since you are running the strawberry banana x Papaya, I will be on the lookout for updates and keeping an eye on your grow if you are posting it on here. Let me know where you decide to journal it. Since I am choosing the Sour Dosidos x HB first ( I would run both but these testers will fill my op up to the max) I really wanna see what those SB x Pap x HB can do. Good luck with it bud.

Running two crumbled lime freebies I got from black Friday sale on the tude, they're only seedlings right now and both stout sprouts and emerged from the soil very quickly and lively.

Now I would love to try that Josh D OG. I have heard real good things about it, seems I can't find it in stock.

Also, this is my first time testing gear from Karma. How many seeds are included in the tester packs??


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 11, 2018)

Was the package discreet? That is something else I was wondering since my state has still yet to legalize.


----------



## cottee (Apr 11, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So what makes the dosidos sour? Was it hit with karma SD before the headbanger?
> I had to grab some of the crumbled lime, Josh d og, and more headbanger. Got a few young headbangers vegging. If I am lucky with males and females I plan to chuck some headbanger x sour dawg 3.0.





psychadelibud said:


> Yeah I'm really excited for those Sour Dosidos... here is what Sour Dosidos consists of... Dosidos (Norcal cut) from Archive Seed Bank (OGKB x Face Off) x Sour Dubble.
> 
> I am assuming the Sour comes from that Sour Dubble. I should be receiving mine by next week... Since you are running the strawberry banana x Papaya, I will be on the lookout for updates and keeping an eye on your grow if you are posting it on here. Let me know where you decide to journal it. Since I am choosing the Sour Dosidos x HB first ( I would run both but these testers will fill my op up to the max) I really wanna see what those SB x Pap x HB can do. Good luck with it bud.
> 
> ...


I’ve got some sour dosidos growing from dank genetics. Same genetics as you said above dosidos x sour dubble.


----------



## booms111 (Apr 11, 2018)

cottee said:


> I’ve got some sour dosidos growing from dank genetics. Same genetics as you said above dosidos x sour dubble.


Karma got his sour dosidos from Dank genetics. Direct quotes from Karma Instagram


jd_dankinsHey bawhs. Did you make that sour dosi that you crossed with the headbanger?
karmagenetics@jd_dankins nope got it from @dankgenetics its a dosido.s x sour dubb
I haven't ran Danks dosidos but have ran 6 of there strains. The fems that were crossed with Sour Dubb all were dominated by whatever they were crossed too, barely any sour dubb genes show up. I ran headshot, cup cookies, and close shave. cup cookies is my favorite of the bunch.

I did pick up a pack of headbanger recently that I'm going to run under some qb324 boards to find a keeper. Funny I got 2 freebie sour power og's with them and 1 of the seeds was like conjoined twins and both popped so got 3 really.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 11, 2018)

cottee said:


> I’ve got some sour dosidos growing from dank genetics. Same genetics as you said above dosidos x sour dubble.


Awesome man... How far along are you with them?

I knew that Karma used Danks Sour Dosidos, I had seen that on IG as well.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Was the package discreet? That is something else I was wondering since my state has still yet to legalize.


Yes, very discreet. PM you the details


----------



## cottee (Apr 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Awesome man... How far along are you with them?
> 
> I knew that Karma used Danks Sour Dosidos, I had seen that on IG as well.





booms111 said:


> Karma got his sour dosidos from Dank genetics. Direct quotes from Karma Instagram
> 
> 
> jd_dankinsHey bawhs. Did you make that sour dosi that you crossed with the headbanger?
> ...


In week 2 of flower mate. I’ve just finished there lemonaid and atomic sour. I’m not overly impressed by dank so far tbh. Not sure if they just don’t like being topped or some of the phenos just don’t stretch much after 12/12. Half of them had a nice stretch and look like they are going to yield well and the other half barely stretched and look like they are going to yield poorly. Seems to be a reoccurring theme with there strains so far. The sour dosidos have barely done anything since switching to flower and are being dwarfed by the sour power that are growing next to them. I’ve got some of their sticky sherbet in veg but I won’t be buying more off their seeds unless they turn out good.

Not saying there’s no fire in there seeds but I’m looking for stable genetics. I’m sure you’ll find a keeper in a pack or 2 as I’ve got a couple of nice yielding plants that are fire but there’s not enough of them out of the 6 packs I’ve done that warrant me doing them again.

What were your experiences with them booms?


----------



## booms111 (Apr 11, 2018)

cottee said:


> What were your experiences with them booms?


Im over them after no real keepers worth more then a few runs, but im very picky about keepers i run lots of seeds and generally no keepers in last few years from anybody. Danks not doing any selection/breeding just chucking clone only pollen like a lot of guys now which has led me to Karma. Seeing Karmas facility and the selections possible has me excited. Im looking forward to see what Karma does in the near future. Have my eye on his Melon hes selecting now.


----------



## cottee (Apr 11, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Im over them after no real keepers worth more then a few runs, but im very picky about keepers i run lots of seeds and generally no keepers in last few years from anybody. Danks not doing any selection/breeding just chucking clone only pollen like a lot of guys now which has led me to Karma. Seeing Karmas facility and the selections possible has me excited. Im looking forward to see what Karma does in the near future. Have my eye on his Melon hes selecting now.


Yea man I hear you. Don’t think there proper breeders. Karma is the best breeder I’ve come across. Looking forward to their new strains too. Everything they I’ve got from them so far has been top notch!


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 11, 2018)

First karma run can't wait to see what I get. I'll definitely post pics of my headbangers as they progress. Icmag has about 30 different headbanger threads really popular strain on that forum


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 11, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> First karma run can't wait to see what I get. I'll definitely post pics of my headbangers as they progress. Icmag has about 30 different headbanger threads really popular strain on that forum


I have been on IC for a long Time, to he honest this is where I received my Headbanger #5 cuts.. I have a journal over there.


----------



## numberfour (May 11, 2018)

DiFrutti - Testers
(Strawberry Banana x Papaya) X Headbanger
 
Coming through strong, got some legs.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 16, 2018)

Looks headbanger heavy judging by the leaves


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 19, 2018)

Trimming up some Sour Power OG, had 8 plants ended with 5 females. Very little variation in any of them, smells range from OG with a hint of sweet candy in the background to straight sweet tarts. I took them at 9 weeks, most were ready at 8 but everything else in the tent needed the last week. Two of the 5 have a touch of color to them which I imagine will become downright beautiful flowering outdoors with cooler nights.

Here's SPOG #4
 
Never disappointed with karma gear, but if this smokes well it could easily be the best freebie I've ever gotten.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 19, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Trimming up some Sour Power OG, had 8 plants ended with 5 females. Very little variation in any of them, smells range from OG with a hint of sweet candy in the background to straight sweet tarts. I took them at 9 weeks, most were ready at 8 but everything else in the tent needed the last week. Two of the 5 have a touch of color to them which I imagine will become downright beautiful flowering outdoors with cooler nights.
> 
> Here's SPOG #4
> View attachment 4138234
> Never disappointed with karma gear, but if this smokes well it could easily be the best freebie I've ever gotten.


Interesting I saw 4 different females out of my pack and nothing close to sweet tarts. All had skunky funky gassy with a hint of lemon thing going on. Looks nice though.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 22, 2018)

Sour power OG #7This is the pheno that smells likes you crushed up a bag of sweet tarts and inhaled the dust, really hoping that will hold through cure and carry over to taste. Has a nice purple look underneath the frost pretty decent yielder as well really think this plant could be special.


----------



## Werp (May 23, 2018)

Looking god on the sour power. I was looking to get some and see it listed under "karma squad" and not "karma genetics". What the difference between the two?


----------



## Moderndayhippy (May 23, 2018)

Werp said:


> Looking god on the sour power. I was looking to get some and see it listed under "karma squad" and not "karma genetics". What the difference between the two?


Karma squad is all collaborative efforts, so the Sour Power is a cut from hortilab that karma crossed with his biker kush.


----------



## cottee (May 24, 2018)

Anyone seed these el chapo seeds that the plug seedbank have just bought out? They used headbanger in the cross. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## SensiPuff (May 24, 2018)

Two headbangers around week 3 flower 
Pheno 1 - imo leans sour

Pheno 2 - imo leans towards biker kush


----------



## waterproof808 (May 24, 2018)

I think I'm going to buy more headbanger on the next restock. Its quickly become my all-time favorite strain.


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 24, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I think I'm going to buy more headbanger on the next restock. Its quickly become my all-time favorite strain.


What’s your favourite pheno? I’m looking hard at headbanger. Does it have lots of flavour?


----------



## waterproof808 (May 24, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> What’s your favourite pheno? I’m looking hard at headbanger. Does it have lots of flavour?


yeah, they have really good flavor if you like Sour OG's. I have 4 pheno's I couldn't decide between so I'm running them again and on day 51 now. I think I like the OG leaning ones the most, they have nicer flowers, less leafy, and still good flavor. 

I have 2 OG leaning ones I'm really digging on this run. One has that fresh tennis ball can funk with larger nugs and one that makes smaller but more dense and frosty flowers and has a sweet OG funk to it. Both of them get a decent amount of color in late flower and get floppy as shit and need support.

There is one really small yielding pheno that doesn't look pretty at all but tastes awesome in a joint. I only ran that one twice to make sure it wasn't something I did wrong.


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 25, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> yeah, they have really good flavor if you like Sour OG's. I have 4 pheno's I couldn't decide between so I'm running them again and on day 51 now. I think I like the OG leaning ones the most, they have nicer flowers, less leafy, and still good flavor.
> 
> I have 2 OG leaning ones I'm really digging on this run. One has that fresh tennis ball can funk with larger nugs and one that makes smaller but more dense and frosty flowers and has a sweet OG funk to it. Both of them get a decent amount of color in late flower and get floppy as shit and need support.
> 
> ...


----------



## waterproof808 (May 25, 2018)

Yes, I am planning on buying Headbanger again but I just booked a trip to Thailand last night so its gonna have to wait until after the trip. I just noticed it restocked at a few euro seed banks.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2018)

One of the headbangers I have going now. This pheno makes small tight nugs but they are plentiful on the plant, sweet OG gas and solid flavor. Been the worst outdoor weather we’ve had in a long time, I think we have had less than 10 days of good sun in the last 2 months or more.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 1, 2018)

Hoping one of my phenos turns out like that og leaner. It's smaller, putting out golf ball nugs and a sweet kerosene kush funk. Pics to come later


----------



## bobqp (Jun 1, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Trimming up some Sour Power OG, had 8 plants ended with 5 females. Very little variation in any of them, smells range from OG with a hint of sweet candy in the background to straight sweet tarts. I took them at 9 weeks, most were ready at 8 but everything else in the tent needed the last week. Two of the 5 have a touch of color to them which I imagine will become downright beautiful flowering outdoors with cooler nights.
> 
> Here's SPOG #4
> View attachment 4138234
> Never disappointed with karma gear, but if this smokes well it could easily be the best freebie I've ever gotten.


I've got 2 sour power freebies on there way. How was the potency ? I harvested a skullcap from karma and it was very potent.super rock hard buds. Got some josh dog freebies on the way as well as a pack of biker kush v2.0 here's a pic of a crumbled lime from karma squad  female grown 12/12 outdoors in winter here in Australia .she's full of seeds.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 2, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I've got 2 sour power freebies on there way. How was the potency ? I harvested a skullcap from karma and it was very potent.super rock hard buds. Got some josh dog freebies on the way as well as a pack of biker kush v2.0 here's a pic of a crumbled lime from karma squad View attachment 4144905 female grown 12/12 outdoors in winter here in Australia .she's full of seeds.


Potency is very good nice high too not super heavy. If you find the sour power pheno (sweet tarts) the taste is really fantastic.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 7, 2018)

One of my headbangers around week 5. Smells really kushy. That petrol earthy funk


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Jun 13, 2018)

cottee said:


> I’ve got some sour dosidos growing from dank genetics. Same genetics as you said above dosidos x sour dubble.


How's your dank genetics coming along? I just flipped my 4 monsters on mondMo after a month of neglect and they are chugging right along. I was mostly curious if yours has started stacking yet.

Before I relaized they would hit the roof.
After I slammed some trellis net up top to even it out. I'll thin em out some soon. Sorry for going off topic on the wrong breeders thread. I'm just excited as you're the only other person I've heard of that's popped some.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Jun 13, 2018)

One of my Sour Power OG on day 42 of 11/13, I have two that I am keeping around this isn't one of those two but looks pretty cool and basically looks done at 6 weeks which is crazy, I plan to chop it next week.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2018)

One of the Di Frutti testers
(Strawberry Banana x Papaya) x Headbanger
 
Got a few females, all uniform in height and structure, some crazy smells coming off the stem rubs. One plant still to sex, small in structure and a bit different from the rest.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 18, 2018)

Biker kush


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 18, 2018)

Bubba udub x mandarin


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 18, 2018)

Karmarado


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 24, 2018)

Two headbangers
#1
 
 
#2


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 24, 2018)

More of a nld look to the leafs in #1,#2 looks identical my cut,let me know how she differs from her sister.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Two headbangers
> #1
> View attachment 4155599
> View attachment 4155600
> ...


# 1 and #2 must lean towards the biker kush? I can’t wait to run it.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 24, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> More of a nld look to the leafs in #1,#2 looks identical my cut,let me know how she differs from her sister.View attachment 4155627


Nice!! What kinda of flavour do you get from your cut? You guys are making me jealous.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 24, 2018)

#2 is definitely the biker leaner but both are heavily influenced by the sour d. I would say #1 is hardly biker at all, based off smell, growth rate and structure


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 24, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! What kinda of flavour do you get from your cut? You guys are making me jealous.


Pop more beans Haha


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Pop more beans Haha


Sure will this fall. Have to round up lots of my fav beans before it goes legal here. Sounds like it’s gonna be tough to get them.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! What kinda of flavour do you get from your cut? You guys are making me jealous.


Sour,gas,earthy lime.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 24, 2018)

Would headbanger be the most recommended karma strain to grow? Kinda hard to find a bad review of any of karma’s gear.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Would headbanger be the most recommended karma strain to grow? Kinda hard to find a bad review of any of karma’s gear.


It does seem to be the most popular,I love the flavour and the effect myself,but as we all know that can be subjective.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 24, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> It does seem to be the most popular,I love the flavour and the effect myself,but as we all know that can be subjective.


i would imagine the flavour comes through on all pheno’s. It will be my first attempt to grow an Og and I can’t wait. Your guys pics are sweet


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hers a couple more pics


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 24, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4155653 View attachment 4155654 View attachment 4155655 Hers a couple more picsView attachment 4155656


Nice!! Thanks. Bet they do taste good with a nice fade like that.


----------



## booms111 (Jun 25, 2018)

I got 7 headbangers in test area. 4 are tall 3 short, all smell similar like sour kush. There only 4 weeks into bloom. Are the tall phenos the SD phenos and shortys the biker phenos?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 25, 2018)

booms111 said:


> I got 7 headbangers in test area. 4 are tall 3 short, all smell similar like sour kush. There only 4 weeks into bloom. Are the tall phenos the SD phenos and shortys the biker phenos?


Bet they smell great


----------



## booms111 (Jun 25, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Bet they smell great


They do man, remind me of Reserva Privada Sour Kush crossed with Connosiour Genetics Fuel smell wise. Got some fuely, lemon, sweet, and sour smells going on.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a total of 3 headbangers in flower. First time running them
It seems the smaller plants lean towards biker kush and the taller ones lean towards sour d. I have one tall pheno that was put into flower several weeks behind and it doesn't carry any kush smell, only fruit mangos and sour diesel. So the majority of your plants will have influence of both parents with a few outliers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 25, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4155653 View attachment 4155654 View attachment 4155655 Hers a couple more picsView attachment 4155656


Looks like you have the headbangers dialed in.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 25, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Looks like you have the headbangers dialed in.


They responded well under the quantum boards,lots of colours.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 25, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I have a total of 3 headbangers in flower. First time running them
> It seems the smaller plants lean towards biker kush and the taller ones lean towards sour d. I have one tall pheno that was put into flower several weeks behind and it doesn't carry any kush smell, only fruit mangos and sour diesel. So the majority of your plants will have influence of both parents with a few outliers


I had the opposite experience. I had 6 girls from a pack, OG the tall lanky one, the other 5 were all sour pheno's and didn't go as tall as I expected them too. 4/5 sour pheno's were virtually identical, the 5th a little faster and more squat, with some purple hues.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice. I think i have one of your described sour phenos if not two. Smell is very subjective and can be hard to agree on completely.
My third late headbanger just doesn't smell anything like it's supposed to right now but it's also week 4ish so probably got a lot of developing to do


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 25, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> They responded well under the quantum boards,lots of colours.


I’d say. Can’t wait to run them. Tried to order from attitude but wouldn’t except my card so I ordered ISP chem91 and orange diesel. Although they were good I’ve been wanting the headbanger. You guys are lucky to have it.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 25, 2018)

Still places where the headbanger seeds can be found that accept cc


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2018)

SOLseeds has or at least had Karma genetics for $75 so I scooped a pack of ghostrider og. It looks and sounds like a solid cultivar.


----------



## cottee (Jul 9, 2018)

What’s going on with karmas fems? They been slowly all going out of stock and they don’t seem to be restocking them anymore?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 14, 2018)

This headbanger is all sour with slight hints of tropical fruits


----------



## bobqp (Jul 14, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This headbanger is all sour with slight hints of tropical fruits
> View attachment 4165100


Now that's a sexy bitch


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks she is my favorite out of the 3 headbanger females I have grown. Definitely getting a reveg since I doubted her and didn't take clones


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 14, 2018)

Is headbanger one of karma’s tastier strains? If you guys had a choice of one karma strain to run would it be headbanger? I’m trying to pick one or two to order.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 14, 2018)

Is headbanger one of karma’s tastier strains? If you guys had a choice of one karma strain to run would it be headbanger? I’m trying to pick one or two to order. I know everyone has different tastes in pot but any input would be great!


----------



## bobqp (Jul 14, 2018)

I've only grown skullcap it was super potent but I'm pretty sure all karmas strains are super potent.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 15, 2018)

Headbanger is one of his flagship strains in my opinion although he's came out with a ton of new stuff that peaks my interest lately... like orange headstand and skull cap... lots of good options to choose from. Haven't grown much of his stuff so cant say much


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Loving these DiFutti testers (strawberry banana x papaya) x Headbanger. All 10 seeds sprouted and I ended up with 3 females. 2 are tall large framed plants, ended up the tallest in the tent with the last one half the size.

#6
 

#2
 

Terps are off the scale, strawberry, papaya, really fresh and in your face.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 6, 2018)

the melon is dropping at therareseedstore420 on Instagram, only for US and Canada, karma says its his favourite smoke atm and it is very terpy, something I wouldn't miss out on guys, last 3 times it dropped it was gone in days!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2018)

DiFrutti testers #6 (fat heads) and #2 almost horizontal photo bombing
 

Very happy with these testers, #6 has the mouthwatering fruitiness terps and is a beast of a plant, #2 is starting to sour it out terp wise. Fantastic all round plants.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Headbanger is one of his flagship strains in my opinion although he's came out with a ton of new stuff that peaks my interest lately... like orange headstand and skull cap... lots of good options to choose from. Haven't grown much of his stuff so cant say much


Skullcap is awesome . super potent hard hitting .


----------



## numberfour (Aug 9, 2018)

DiFrutti tester #2


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 9, 2018)

thanks numberfour, I love the colour of them flowers, do they smell strong?
are you testing any of his banger crosses?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 10, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> thanks numberfour, I love the colour of them flowers, do they smell strong?
> are you testing any of his banger crosses?


Thanks, pretty impressed my self with this strain so far. The pheno pictured above #2 is starting to put out a sour aroma. My #6 is smack in the face fruitiness and #3 is somewhere in between the other two, loud enough for me.

These Difrutti's are part of the Headbanger testers (strawberry banana x papaya) x Headbanger also known as Strawberry Guava x Headbanger. I know a few other lads who have some of the other Headbanger testers going and every ones happy with them so far. #2 and #6 are looking to give me some massive yields this run, very large plants with dense buds.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 11, 2018)

sounds good, yeah I meant any other of his headbanger crosses, im def gonna grab some of the others and probably this one to now, are you testing any of the sourbx2's?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 11, 2018)

I gotta get on KG's tester list, that Karma's Sour Diesel he is releasing soon is gonna be so dank. I'm testing some Chem D x Headbanger for Doc D Seeds right now. 
I made a handful of headbanger x dedication OG last run that need to be run too.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 11, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> sounds good, yeah I meant any other of his headbanger crosses, im def gonna grab some of the others and probably this one to now, are you testing any of the sourbx2's?


Just testing the Difruttis, should see some of the other headbanger crosses pop up on IG soon, going on when the seeds were sent out. Yeah he has some great strains, I need a few more.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 12, 2018)

I've only run karmarado and sour power so far, but I've got some biker 2.0, and headbanger on deck. Been super impressed with the sour power so far. Anyone grown out miley biker?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 12, 2018)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is Karma Genetics an American company?





AlphaPhase said:


> Sorry, they not located in the US @ stowandgrow - he is a dutch breeder


Hi.
Arent they located in Spain?


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 12, 2018)

@numberfour those difruttis look amazing keep it up! After sampling three different headbanger plants I can say with confidence a little fruitiness added in would make the strain way better IMO. But then again pure gas and diesel aren't really my thing anymore


----------



## numberfour (Aug 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> @numberfour those difruttis look amazing keep it up! After sampling three different headbanger plants I can say with confidence a little fruitiness added in would make the strain way better IMO. But then again pure gas and diesel aren't really my thing anymore


Difruttis are proving themselves to be a great strain, will be running 2 out of the 3 phenos again. Yeah Headbanger known for its sour gassiness. 

Difrutti #6
 
She's putting out large dense and frosty buds, terp wise she still that mouth watering juicy mixed bowl of fruit.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 12, 2018)

A couple sour power og keepers I’m running outside in 10g pots. Photo 1 is a biker kush dom girl very gassy og funk photo 2 more of a mother leaner all skunky lemon funk very dense buds. They are starting to transition to bloom now with the shorter days.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 12, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> A couple sour power og keepers I’m running outside in 10g pots. Photo 1 is a biker kush dom girl very gassy og funk photo 2 more of a mother leaner all skunky lemon funk very dense buds. They are starting to transition to bloom now with the shorter days.


The first one looks identical to the one I kept. got that sour tennis ball, new sneaker smell. It was the shorter of the bunch, but grows good golf ball size nugs up and down. I imagine the taller of the pheno's are the more biker kush leaning?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Headbanger is one of his flagship strains in my opinion although he's came out with a ton of new stuff that peaks my interest lately... like orange headstand and skull cap... lots of good options to choose from. Haven't grown much of his stuff so cant say much


I’m looking for something tasty. Without the paranoia. What would you recommend?


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 13, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> The first one looks identical to the one I kept. got that sour tennis ball, new sneaker smell. It was the shorter of the bunch, but grows good golf ball size nugs up and down. I imagine the taller of the pheno's are the more biker kush leaning?


Yeah the biker girl gets the tallest. She puts out lots of small kushy nuggets.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 13, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’m looking for something tasty. Without the paranoia. What would you recommend?


Sour power og has zero paranoia from the 4 phenos I grew out.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Sour power og has zero paranoia from the 4 phenos I grew out.


Would the sour power be similar to the head banger? I want to run something from karma but can’t decide on which to run


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 13, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Would the sour power be similar to the head banger? I want to run something from karma but can’t decide on which to run


I haven’t ran headbanger but would love to. There are some sour diesel traits to the sour power og but from what I’ve seen headbanger has some heavy sour d leaners.


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 13, 2018)

go for headbanger top yields, flavour and potency , he is also dropping several headbanger crosses in 2-3weeks


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

I've seen this said at least 100 times ^ probably a lot more than that. Not ever a complaint, always the same talk of yields and top shelf smoke.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks guys. You made up my mind. Headbanger it will be !!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I've seen this said at least 100 times ^ probably a lot more than that. Not ever a complaint, always the same talk of yields and top shelf smoke.


Thanks man


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 13, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I haven’t ran headbanger but would love to. There are some sour diesel traits to the sour power og but from what I’ve seen headbanger has some heavy sour d leaners.


The Sour D used in Headbanger is Karma's selected cut of Rez's Sour D IBL and is an absolute gem of a breeding parent. Its less diesel-y and more candied, sour OG goodness. Does pretty well outdoor and the flavor is on point.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 13, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks guys. You made up my mind. Headbanger it will be !!


Glad to see you are choosing Headbanger, but you couldn't go wrong either way. The Biker Kush is proven, it's mostly about just choosing the mother of the cross. Which are all great.


----------



## booms111 (Aug 14, 2018)

Sour Power OGs I ran were good, my keeper is more sour power then the rest of them with longer buds and great yield where the OG leaners are nicer looking with fat OG buds but nothing special. My keeper has a sweet sour flavor like a sweet tart candy sorta with a hint of dark earthiness in there to.

I had 7 headbanger ranging from straight sour flavor to a sweet candy flavor but most were sour kush flavored. My favorite is straight sour no sweetness at all with a creamy aftertaste that Rez SD gives off in other crosses I've had when the cross has Rezs SD phenos in it. I'm running 4 of them again to make final decision on which to keep but really only 1 of 7 was bland.

Can't wait for the Melon to drop!


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 14, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Sour Power OGs I ran were good, my keeper is more sour power then the rest of them with longer buds and great yield where the OG leaners are nicer looking with fat OG buds but nothing special. My keeper has a sweet sour flavor like a sweet tart candy sorta with a hint of dark earthiness in there to.
> 
> I had 7 headbanger ranging from straight sour flavor to a sweet candy flavor but most were sour kush flavored. My favorite is straight sour no sweetness at all with a creamy aftertaste that Rez SD gives off in other crosses I've had when the cross has Rezs SD phenos in it. I'm running 4 of them again to make final decision on which to keep but really only 1 of 7 was bland.
> 
> Can't wait for the Melon to drop!


When’s the melon supposed to drop? I seen it was on therareseedstore420 but not an actual date.


----------



## booms111 (Aug 14, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> When’s the melon supposed to drop? I seen it was on therareseedstore420 but not an actual date.


Therareseedstore told me it would drop in a few weeks when I asked a couple days ago. They said there waiting until all of Karmas gear is in stock before release.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 14, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> The Sour D used in Headbanger is Karma's selected cut of Rez's Sour D IBL and is an absolute gem of a breeding parent. Its less diesel-y and more candied, sour OG goodness. Does pretty well outdoor and the flavor is on point.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 14, 2018)

I know this has been asked already but where would the best place to order karma’s gear for delivery to Canada. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 14, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Therareseedstore told me it would drop in a few weeks when I asked a couple days ago. They said there waiting until all of Karmas gear is in stock before release.


Cool I’ll watch ig for the drop. Thanks


----------



## numberfour (Aug 16, 2018)

DiFrutti #2
 

DiFrutti #6


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 16, 2018)

I grew some sd last year that came from dr,grean thumb and it was some of my personal favorate last year.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm about 2 weeks away from crossing a male josh dog og over sour power og. If there anything like the skullcap then I'll be very happy


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 17, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I'm about 2 weeks away from crossing a male josh dog og over sour power og. If there anything like the skullcap then I'll be very happy


What was the flavour and high like on the skullcap?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2018)

DiFrutti #3
 
Not pictured this girl that much. About a third of the size of the other two phenos I'm running (#2, #6) but some amazing frost rails going on.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 17, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> What was the flavour and high like on the skullcap?


High was instant and super potent. Tasted like a indica. I think the skullcap is biker kush x headstash. Making a lot of seeds with then this is season


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 17, 2018)

bobqp said:


> High was instant and super potent. Tasted like a indica. I think the skullcap is biker kush x headstash. Making a lot of seeds with then this is season


I saw you're making a bunch of crosses. I'm ordering headbanger and another one of karma's lines, just trying to figure out which one. Hard to pick


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 18, 2018)

bobqp said:


> High was instant and super potent. Tasted like a indica. I think the skullcap is biker kush x headstash. Making a lot of seeds with then this is season


skullcap is sour headstash x biker kush


----------



## SativaInMind (Aug 18, 2018)

orange gas, lemonade cherry pez smells, very resinous the phone camera cant really pick it up, the flower colour is actually a light neon green underneath so in low light conditions it looks green and not frosty white, but when you get some light on it just sparkles with its big resin heads and lots of em! 
Every pheno of this looked and performed very well Having only tried a much larger yielding pheno that hits hard to, it has me excited for this! The pheno I tried was like arms on every cola and is some strong stuff to, it gave me some amazing refreshing sleeps the last few nights but it doesn't make me lethargic or drowsy, it is clearly headed and euphoric, and you can feel it behind the eyes to, that OG influence kicking in  
White sumo - karma genetics


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 19, 2018)

sourpower og. getting close.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2018)

Di Fritti #6, 57 days


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2018)

Di Frutti #2


----------



## bobqp (Aug 24, 2018)

Love that sour power


elephantSea said:


> sourpower og. getting close.View attachment 4183753 View attachment 4183754


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 24, 2018)

Karma is the best Breeder on the planet period


----------



## astronomikl (Aug 24, 2018)

This is a headbanger that I have been growing for about 3 years. I love this stuff.....super dank, super frosty, super smelly. This is seriously loud. tastes like licorise and funk. Karma definitely has that fire.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 24, 2018)

astronomikl said:


> View attachment 4186486
> 
> This is a headbanger that I have been growing for about 3 years. I love this stuff.....super dank, super frosty, super smelly. This is seriously loud. tastes like licorise and funk. Karma definitely has that fire.


Did you run a pack and pick your favourite? Holy I can't wait to run it!!


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 24, 2018)

I have packs of Headbanger, Karma OG, White OG and White Biker to run through....need to get back growing somethin!


----------



## astronomikl (Aug 24, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you run a pack and pick your favourite? Holy I can't wait to run it!!


I picked the best out of 4. I killed the males, which I regret doing now. but I love having this around, and gonna continue to keep around


----------



## bobqp (Aug 25, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I saw you're making a bunch of crosses. I'm ordering headbanger and another one of karma's lines, just trying to figure out which one. Hard to pick


Its hard to decide with karma because there all top notch strains. Anyone you pick should be super potent


----------



## bobqp (Aug 25, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Di Frutti #2
> View attachment 4186343


Are you making seeds as well ?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 25, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Are you making seeds as well ?


No just flowering out and giving some feedback before general release


----------



## numberfour (Aug 30, 2018)

Di Frutti #3


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 2, 2018)

I got one question for you guys do you grow their fem or reg seeds?


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 2, 2018)

Regular only ran one pack of karmas gear sour power og and it’s been great. Have 3 cuts a buddy and I have kept around. Here’s a biker kush leaner outside in 10g pot. She’s stinkin real good.


----------



## astronomikl (Sep 4, 2018)

Regs only. I like going through the males too, to see whats in the pack


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 4, 2018)

astronomikl said:


> Regs only. I like going through the males too, to see whats in the pack


My thoughts exactly. Especially if you have the room to chuck with as well.


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 5, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> My thoughts exactly. Especially if you have the room to chuck with as well.


I dont , that is the reason for my question.Regular vs fem =potency?? At least in Karma G case...


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 5, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I dont , that is the reason for my question.Regular vs fem =potency?? At least in Karma G case...


I’ve only ever ran a feminized blue dream but I can say the sour power og is plenty potent.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 5, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I dont , that is the reason for my question.Regular vs fem =potency?? At least in Karma G case...


There is no correlation between reg vs fem and potency....potency is also not defined solely by THC %.


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 6, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> There is no correlation between reg vs fem and potency....potency is also not defined solely by THC %.


I know that about thc,but I read few threads fem vs reg. wehere peeps claimed that reg is waaaay more potent then fem.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 6, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I know that about thc,but I read few threads fem vs reg. wehere peeps claimed that reg is waaaay more potent then fem.


Those peeps are 100% wrong. Besides everything is phenotype dependent so its not even an appropriate comparison to make


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2018)

The only down side to feminized is when it comes to breeding, but that's a long story. In short the reg vs fem potency thing can be squashed just by knowing GG#4 and cookies and several other elite cuts were fems from hermed pot.

Plus does this look less potent than a reg? lvtk by cannaventure


----------



## CikaBika (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you guys for your responses.. I usually do Autos but here And there i get wish to do some photpP. girls..


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 9, 2018)

some more sour power shots


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 9, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> some more sour power shots
> View attachment 4195748
> View attachment 4195749
> View attachment 4195750


Nice!! Bet it smells good in there.


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 9, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! Bet it smells good in there.


yeah it's not too bad 

fwiw, this was the shorter of 3 phenos. Has almost no stem rub smell during veg, it's mostly just green smelling. But is super sour with a bit of rubber to it in the end. It loves to throw 3 fingers, packs on big nugs up and down with a great bud/leaf ratio, and is really easy to grow. Easily goes 9 weeks. I can't wait to run through the rest of the pack.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 9, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> yeah it's not too bad
> 
> fwiw, this was the shorter of 3 phenos. Has almost no stem rub smell during veg, it's mostly just green smelling. But is super sour with a bit of rubber to it in the end. It loves to throw 3 fingers, packs on big nugs up and down with a great bud/leaf ratio, and is really easy to grow. Easily goes 9 weeks. I can't wait to run through the rest of the pack.


Awesome job there matey. Ive got a tall growing pheno.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2018)

Have any of you cats ran the ghostrider og. I don't see it mention here very often, if ever.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have any of you cats ran the ghostrider og. I don't see it mention here very often, if ever.


I grew out a pack last fall.
It was a low to medium yield of some very frosty top grade og style nugs. The White strain, was well represented in this cross.
Good shit for sure, but only half the pack sprouted and Mr "El Karma" promised to make it right with a new pack and then proceeded to give me the brush off.
At least I bought the pack for $60 and didn't pay full retail.
So I'm still a bit "Butt Hurt" and will never buy his gear again.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out a pack last fall.
> It was a low to medium yield of some very frosty top grade og style nugs. The White strain, was well represented in this cross.
> Good shit for sure, but only half the pack sprouted and Mr "El Karma" promised to make it right with a new pack and then proceeded to give me the brush off.
> At least I bought the pack for $60 and didn't pay full retail.
> So I'm still a bit "Butt Hurt" and will never buy his gear again.


I feel you on that. If someone gives me their word and then goes back on that I'm like "fuck them."

I read that the white is really represented in this cross but I figured I'd ask for some personal experiences. Thanks for the heads up and if I end up running these anytime soon I'll probably f2 out. If I do I'll throw you some for sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel you on that. If someone gives me their word and then goes back on that I'm like "fuck them."
> 
> I read that the white is really represented in this cross but I figured I'd ask for some personal experiences. Thanks for the heads up and if I end up running these anytime soon I'll probably f2 out. If I do I'll throw you some for sure.


That would be sweet. 
They're definately worth the effort to grow.
Karma is a great breeder, I will not deny him that.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 10, 2018)

I know karma's headbanger is pretty funky but does he have any other strains that have shorter flowering time and that might be as stinky?


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> some more sour power shots
> View attachment 4195748
> View attachment 4195749
> View attachment 4195750


Dam that looking great and I bet it will be tasty.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 11, 2018)

I caved and bought another pack of headbanger to see if I can find a better keeper than what I have from the 1st pack. She's a real crowd pleaser when you bust out the joint at a party. Also, picked up the Skullcap.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 12, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I caved and bought another pack of headbanger to see if I can find a better keeper than what I have from the 1st pack. She's a real crowd pleaser when you bust out the joint at a party. Also, picked up the Skullcap.


You will love the skullcap. Instant hard hitting potency.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 12, 2018)

bobqp said:


> You will love the skullcap. Instant hard hitting potency.


Cool, Headstash was my first choice but it was sold out...sour headstash x biker sounds just as good though


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2018)

I just popped two packs one is a Hortilab collaboration ... Sour Power x Biker Kush and the other is Headbanger OG Sourdiesel IBL x Biker 
Hoping for some Lemon Diesel in one of these


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2018)

Di Frutti tester #3
 

Smallest plant out of the 3 testers, if not my last run. Mixed fruit bowl with a slightly sour twist on the nose, couple more weeks till smoke test


----------



## numberfour (Sep 22, 2018)

Di Frutti tester #2
 

Strawberry on the inhale and banana on the exhale with a sour kick at the back of the throat....real pleasure to smoke.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 22, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Cool, Headstash was my first choice but it was sold out...sour headstash x biker sounds just as good though


I just germed another 20 skullcap regs f2 its the start of the Aussie season here . and also popped 30 or so fem crumbled lime seeds I made. I'll pop pics up here through out the season. Also popped 10 bikerkush just to make sure I had enough karma FEMS outdoors.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Di Frutti tester #2
> View attachment 4203308
> 
> Strawberry on the inhale and banana on the exhale with a sour kick at the back of the throat....real pleasure to smoke.


Looks nice man, kudos.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks nice man, kudos.


Thanks, great strain for any one who loves fruits and sowahh (insta guys will get that, its what Karma uses instead of sour)

Di Frutti #6 - keeper
 
Almost perfection with this pheno, very loud, sticky and great density. Its the mix of strawberry fruits and sour on the inhale which got me, absolute perfection. Its more pronounced on the exhale with what seems like other fruits thrown into the mix. Instant head and body stone from this pheno.


----------



## Oblazer (Sep 24, 2018)

Where's everyone getting their Karma beans from? I did a google search and saw sensible seeds ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Where's everyone getting their Karma beans from? I did a google search and saw sensible seeds ?


I bought mine from Sol seeds. Had to send money order but it was easy peasy.


----------



## Oblazer (Sep 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I bought mine from Sol seeds. Had to send money order but it was easy peasy.


oright thanks , I'm gonna give em a try


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 24, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Where's everyone getting their Karma beans from? I did a google search and saw sensible seeds ?


I would try dr,d81 that's on here and ask him in a pm.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 25, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Where's everyone getting their Karma beans from? I did a google search and saw sensible seeds ?


Attitude


----------



## Sargares (Oct 7, 2018)

Josh d Og or Biker kush? Looking for a good OG and hard to find much of a review of either strain. Dinafems OG is the best "og" I've run so far but not really very OG like! 

Cheers


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sargares said:


> Josh d Og or Biker kush? Looking for a good OG and hard to find much of a review of either strain. Dinafems OG is the best "og" I've run so far but not really very OG like!
> 
> Cheers


either one will be good and probably miles ahead of dinafems. My friend grew the dinafem earlier this year, wasn't OG at all.


----------



## lungbutter (Oct 7, 2018)

biker is more a viney proper og, joshD is like a hybrid og with bigger yield and better structure


----------



## cottee (Oct 12, 2018)

lungbutter said:


> biker is more a viney proper og, joshD is like a hybrid og with bigger yield and better structure


What was the flowering time on the josh og dude?


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 12, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Attitude


yeah, you can pretty much bet attitude/choice is gonna have karma's entire current line always stocked.


----------



## lungbutter (Oct 12, 2018)

cottee said:


> What was the flowering time on the josh og dude?


i think i took them at just under 10 weeks


----------



## cottee (Oct 13, 2018)

lungbutter said:


> i think i took them at just under 10 weeks





lungbutter said:


> i think i took them at just under 10 weeks


Thanks man. Did they stretch much?


----------



## lungbutter (Oct 13, 2018)

cottee said:


> Thanks man. Did they stretch much?


yes, it's a very vigourous grower, i topped them quite a few times in veg and they still stretched a lot after flip, some can triple in stretch


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 14, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Where's everyone getting their Karma beans from? I did a google search and saw sensible seeds ?


If you are form Eu order direct from them..If not I dont know..


----------



## cottee (Oct 14, 2018)

lungbutter said:


> yes, it's a very vigourous grower, i topped them quite a few times in veg and they still stretched a lot after flip, some can triple in stretch


Thanks man appreciate it!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 27, 2018)

Finally got my Headbangers. First time running Karma's genetics , so to say I'm happy is a understatement. From attitude to Nova Scotia in14 days was sweet, even with a postal strike going on. I'm pumped!!


----------



## casperd (Oct 27, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4222852Finally got my Headbangers. First time running Karma's genetics , so to say I'm happy is a understatement. From attitude to Nova Scotia in14 days was sweet, even with a postal strike going on. I'm pumped!!


i just orderd the biker kush anyone grown it yet and whats the headbanger like ?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 27, 2018)

casperd said:


> i just orderd the biker kush anyone grown it yet and whats the headbanger like ?


It's all top notch. I haven't read a bad report yet. Been waiting 5 years to run headbanger.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 28, 2018)

casperd said:


> i just orderd the biker kush anyone grown it yet and whats the headbanger like ?


https://www.icmag.com/ic/forumdisplay.php?f=65780

Basically all karma info is right there. Plenty of very informative threads.


----------



## AbeFroman (Oct 28, 2018)

Just picked up some double funk and head banger. Excited to try this gear


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 28, 2018)

AbeFroman said:


> Just picked up some double funk and head banger. Excited to try this gear


Be nice if someone could post a few recent headbanger pics to get us newbies excited. I've grown out lots of strains from lots of different breeders but this is my first Og run. Figured I'd get a proper one to run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2018)

Any American banks got headbanger right now? I see attitudes is where Kp got his but Im not big on euro banks. More hassle if order comes fucked off, takes longer and it cost a little more. Cheers


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any American banks got headbanger right now? I see attitudes is where Kp got his but Im not big on euro banks. More hassle if order comes fucked off, takes longer and it cost a little more. Cheers


Karma gear is half the price when buying from overseas.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Karma gear is half the price when buying from overseas.


Yup. $102 Canadian $30 shipping 14 days with a mail strike going on. I looked at some US companies and it was lots more than that. First time buying outside Canada but not the last


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2018)

I got my pack of ghost rider og from SOL seedbank for $75 in July I wanted to grab headbanger too but it was already sold out. But I do see a lot of places are charging a grip for karma, Neptune seeds had karma at $200 now "on sale" at $150. lol


----------



## quiescent (Oct 29, 2018)

Neptune is one of those banks I wouldn't buy from even if they were the only source of the seeds. Overcharging worse than seedsherenow. Some of these guys shouldn't be supported by the community on principle. Charging double what other banks are is ludicrously greedy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

Anyone try Oaseeds. They got a sale On karma seeds right now, or at least did last night.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Neptune is one of those banks I wouldn't buy from even if they were the only source of the seeds. Overcharging worse than seedsherenow. Some of these guys shouldn't be supported by the community on principle. Charging double what other banks are is ludicrously greedy.


It’s not just Neptune. All US seedbanks are selling Karma for roughly the same prices. The only reason SOL is so cheap is because they’ve been running a huge sale on their entire stock (and also haven’t received new stock in a long time, kinda wondering if they’re going to be around for long). 

Either Karma is selling for cheaper through European banks, or possibly Attitude is buying in such large numbers that they’re getting a better deal.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s not just Neptune. All US seedbanks are selling Karma for roughly the same prices. The only reason SOL is so cheap is because they’ve been running a huge sale on their entire stock (and also haven’t received new stock in a long time, kinda wondering if they’re going to be around for long).
> 
> Either Karma is selling for cheaper through European banks, or possibly Attitude is buying in such large numbers that they’re getting a better deal.


My headbangers aren't the freshest, look like old stock. I'm hoping they all pop. I bought mine and attitude was outta stock the next day so it may be a good time to order when they restock


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s not just Neptune. All US seedbanks are selling Karma for roughly the same prices. The only reason SOL is so cheap is because they’ve been running a huge sale on their entire stock (and also haven’t received new stock in a long time, kinda wondering if they’re going to be around for long).
> 
> Either Karma is selling for cheaper through European banks, or possibly Attitude is buying in such large numbers that they’re getting a better deal.


Yeah the order to SOL was one of those "I'll just gamble on it for the 1st order" kind of scenarios but since that order in July I haven't seen too much from them on IG. I doubt I'd order from them again any time soon.

Also isn't karma seeds located in Spain? I thought I remember reading that somewhere online though I can't remember where or when I would have.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 29, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> My headbangers aren't the freshest, look like old stock. I'm hoping they all pop. I bought mine and attitude was outta stock the next day so it may be a good time to order when they restock


I just ordered another headbanger pack a couple weeks ago and a couple of the seeds look a little premature. I'm not too worried about it, as karma has always responded to me on IG/IC and he doesn't hesitate to replace anything that you have issues with as long as you aren't being a dick about it.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I just ordered another headbanger pack a couple weeks ago and a couple of the seeds look a little premature. I'm not too worried about it, as karma has always responded to me on IG/IC and he doesn't hesitate to replace anything that you have issues with as long as you aren't being a dick about it.


Good to know. Yes a few of mine were green. I'm still pumped to have headbanger.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah the order to SOL was one of those "I'll just gamble on it for the 1st order" kind of scenarios but since that order in July I haven't seen too much from them on IG. I doubt I'd order from them again any time soon.
> 
> Also isn't karma seeds located in Spain? I thought I remember reading that somewhere online though I can't remember where or when I would have.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 30, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Good to know. Yes a few of mine were green. I'm still pumped to have headbanger.


You'll love it. I find myself reaching for the headbanger jars more than anything else.


----------



## booms111 (Oct 30, 2018)

Had great results with headbanger, still sorting through 3 keepers. One is all sour diesel, another is lemony sour, and the third is a creamy earthy sour lemon. Also the sour power og looser more sour power pheno has treated me good. So i started some Karma Crumbled Lime along side some TGA Chernobyl for alittle Lime flavor faceoff.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Had great results with headbanger, still sorting through 3 keepers. One is all sour diesel, another is lemony sour, and the third is a creamy earthy sour lemon. Also the sour power og looser more sour power pheno has treated me good. So i started some Karma Crumbled Lime along side some TGA Chernobyl for alittle Lime flavor faceoff.





booms111 said:


> Had great results with headbanger, still sorting through 3 keepers. One is all sour diesel, another is lemony sour, and the third is a creamy earthy sour lemon. Also the sour power og looser more sour power pheno has treated me good. So i started some Karma Crumbled Lime along side some TGA Chernobyl for alittle Lime flavor faceoff.


Is the sour power shorter and more of a indica high compared to headbanger?


----------



## bigbongloads (Oct 30, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is the sour power shorter and more of a indica high compared to headbanger?


I’ve got a sour power og pheno that leans towards the mom sour power by hortilab that’s a great balanced hybrid high. Dense nuggets reeks of lemony skunky gas.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 31, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I just ordered another headbanger pack a couple weeks ago and a couple of the seeds look a little premature. I'm not too worried about it, as karma has always responded to me on IG/IC and he doesn't hesitate to replace anything that you have issues with as long as you aren't being a dick about it.


I have a baby banger up after 36 hours. 11 more to go and I'd be grinning.


----------



## booms111 (Oct 31, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is the sour power shorter and more of a indica high compared to headbanger?


The sour power phenos I had were shorter bushes with fat donkey dick buds and the og phenos were taller. Compared to headbanger I prefer headbanger hands down with much more potency. I wouldn't say sour power og is India high just a weaker high then headbanger. My sour power og is alittle fruity sweet to go with the sour og flavor where headbanger is Rez /icmag sour diesel from early-mid 2000s with some having a added og lemon earth depending on pheno.


----------



## casperd (Nov 1, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4152788 Biker kush View attachment 4152789


just got a pack of these whats the smell like and how smelly ?


----------



## casperd (Nov 1, 2018)

astronomikl said:


> Regs only. I like going through the males too, to see whats in the pack


what do look for in males ?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> You'll love it. I find myself reaching for the headbanger jars more than anything else.


Have you ever had a problem with vigour with headbanger
Seedlings? My seeds were from a old seed stock at attitude but I had 11 outta 12 pop in 2 days. Great germination but they lack vigour and not what I was expecting


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Have you ever had a problem with vigour with headbanger
> Seedlings? My seeds were from a old seed stock at attitude but I had 11 outta 12 pop in 2 days. Great germination but they lack vigour and not what I was expecting


Typically more worked lines will lack in vigor compared to pollen chucks. The head banger is well worked so it maybe be a tad slower to get going. The clone run would be a little quicker though.

I'm on the fence about ordering some headbanger but I really don't need anymore seeds, lol.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Typically more worked lines will lack in vigor compared to pollen chucks. The head banger is well worked so it maybe be a tad slower to get going. The clone run would be a little quicker though.
> 
> I'm on the fence about ordering some headbanger but I really don't need anymore seeds, lol.


Man I've been waiting to grow this for 5 years now so I hope they pull through nice. I'm use to stuff like bog and peak. Gonna do a couple chucks with the headbanger prob with peaks blueberry


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't remember vigor being a problem but I did have a runt that turned out real nice. It was more biker dominant with a good amount of purple, which never happens where I'm at.
I read Karma post the other week that he tries to keep his best strains around as long as possible, instead of cashing in on limited availability hype, and he always uses the same parents when making new drops unless they are labelled Version 2, etc.


----------



## astronomikl (Nov 6, 2018)

casperd said:


> what do look for in males ?


vigor, smell, structure. and depending on that... I pick one or two and put them with the girls I have.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 10, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Have you ever had a problem with vigour with headbanger
> Seedlings? My seeds were from a old seed stock at attitude but I had 11 outta 12 pop in 2 days. Great germination but they lack vigour and not what I was expecting


I popped some headbangers recently. they were quick to germ and possibly a bit slow to get going ilke you said. I'm not worried about it though. Chasing vigor has not ever really turned up anything great for me. It seems it's always the plants that grow too slow that put out the best tasting smoke at the finish line, or at least it's rare it's the pheno you want it to be.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 10, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> I popped some headbangers recently. they were quick to germ and possibly a bit slow to get going ilke you said. I'm not worried about it though. Chasing vigor has not ever really turned up anything great for me. It seems it's always the plants that grow too slow that put out the best tasting smoke at the finish line, or at least it's rare it's the pheno you want it to be.


Mine were fast too and are doing good now. Vegging under T5's so it's slower. I know it will be top shelf, haven't read a bad report about headbanger anywhere!!


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 10, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Mine were fast too and are doing good now. Vegging under T5's so it's slower. I know it will be top shelf, haven't read a bad report about headbanger anywhere!!


how many did you put down?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 10, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> how many did you put down?


Did 7


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 11, 2018)

I just sprouted a half pack of Karma OG. Seeds were 3+ years old and half grew tails in under 24hours.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 11, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I just sprouted a half pack of Karma OG. Seeds were 3+ years old and half grew tails in under 24hours.


Nice!! Have you ran many of karma's lines? This is my first but I'm looking for something else to try


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 11, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! Have you ran many of karma's lines? This is my first but I'm looking for something else to try


I ran biker and headbanger. The HB is stellar, one of the best strains on the market IMO. I have a few other karma packs...odb, josh d og, skull cap, white og v2, headbanger, and a few more I can't think of.


----------



## astronomikl (Nov 12, 2018)

here is a pic of my headbanger keeper that has been with me for about 4 years now. its a sour diesel leaner, with a lemony/anise taste. the high is up and happy, very social. its a hybrid but leans more to the sativa side of things.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 13, 2018)

Does this breeder sell directly ?? Every site I look at is sold out on the strains I want


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Does this breeder sell directly ?? Every site I look at is sold out on the strains I want


He doesnt sell direct over the internet, only if you see him in person.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 13, 2018)

astronomikl said:


> here is a pic of my headbanger keeper that has been with me for about 4 years now. its a sour diesel leaner, with a lemony/anise taste. the high is up and happy, very social. its a hybrid but leans more to the sativa side of things.


That looks tasty. Did you have any biker pheno's 4 years ago? I bet everything taste great


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 13, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> He doesnt sell direct over the internet, only if you see him in person.


Dam ok I guess I’ll hunt this man down for some seeds!! It’s literraly every sight I go to has no headbanger or sour power og


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Dam ok I guess I’ll hunt this man down for some seeds!! It’s literraly every sight I go to has no headbanger or sour power og


try alibongoseeds.com


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 13, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> try alibongoseeds.com


Thank you for the link see some goods that aren’t on other sites


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 13, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Dam ok I guess I’ll hunt this man down for some seeds!! It’s literraly every sight I go to has no headbanger or sour power og


attitude/choice is ALWAYS stocked on karma's gear. I saw headbanger out of stock only one time, 2 days later it was back in.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 14, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> attitude/choice is ALWAYS stocked on karma's gear. I saw headbanger out of stock only one time, 2 days later it was back in.


Think I bought the last pack. It went outta stock that day. Glad I have it


----------



## astronomikl (Nov 14, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> That looks tasty. Did you have any biker pheno's 4 years ago? I bet everything taste great


I did have one that was a biker og leaner, very gassy, but the sour diesel pheno is just killer...... due to space and plant count issues I had to let the other one go.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 15, 2018)

Has anyone tried growing the terp line fruit bowl by karma genetics? Really tempted by it but don't see any real info or grow pictures anywhere. Just the commercial pics they give for it.


----------



## Booyah! (Nov 16, 2018)

I live in SoCal and have been smoking for decades. Came across plenty of amazing cuts and batches but still have no clue what kinda OG the HA OG is. I consider myself pretty familiar with different OG cuts flavors and tried enough to be able to group them by flavors in my head. Which ones does it taste closest to? Does anyone know what kinda flavor the Biker Kush male adds? The pic of this male earlier in the thread is amazing. Thanks!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 16, 2018)

Booyah! said:


> I live in SoCal and have been smoking for decades. Came across plenty of amazing cuts and batches but still have no clue what kinda OG the HA OG is. I consider myself pretty familiar with different OG cuts flavors and tried enough to be able to group them by flavors in my head. Which ones does it taste closest to? Does anyone know what kinda flavor the Biker Kush male adds? The pic of this male earlier in the thread is amazing. Thanks!


HA OG = Hells Angel OG. Biker Kush is more of a sweeter OG...my headbanger keeper is OG dominant, smells sort of like a can of new tennis balls and has that typical og, mouth-coating flavor on the exhale.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 16, 2018)

It may be wrong of me to post this here, but I started 12/12 on my Sour Mandarina, which is a collab. between karma and Banana man/trichome jungle.

Most of my plants I would say are biker kush dom, the sour rotten orange smell permeates the tent they are in. Really vigorous hybrid on some phenotypes, they respond way better than anything I've grown these last 2-3 years to fim/topping.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice nice so far bud.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 17, 2018)

I found a pretty neat rare mutation. On every other alternating node, it will produce 2 offshoots, only alternating nodes every other node. 10 years growing and I've never seen that before.


----------



## Booyah! (Nov 17, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> HA OG = Hells Angel OG. Biker Kush is more of a sweeter OG...my headbanger keeper is OG dominant, smells sort of like a can of new tennis balls and has that typical og, mouth-coating flavor on the exhale.


Thanks! Sounds great


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 19, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> try alibongoseeds.com


Hey man I appreacite the link finally got my hands on some headbanger!! I’ll be posting a log soon!! Those dudes went out of there way to help me


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 20, 2018)

well this will soon be a really fun thread then. I've got 3 headbangers about 5 inches tall, and 2 biker kush's that are just popping up now. looking forward to seeing all the headbanger phenos everyone has.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 20, 2018)

I just popped an old pack of Karma OG this week. I also have 3 different Chem D x Headbanger testers from Doc D Seeds in mid-flower outdoor. They are pretty identical in structure and smell, but one of them is developing these foul Chem D undertones. Looks to be some dense nugs, hopefully they handle the humidity as well as Headbanger does on its own.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 24, 2018)

I started soaking 4 more headbangers cause fuck it.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 24, 2018)

elephantSea said:


> I started soaking 4 more headbangers cause fuck it.


Mine are in route should be here next week


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 24, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Mine are in route should be here next week


how many you gonna pop? did you order anything else?


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 24, 2018)

I might pop all 12 an no I didn’t im running some other genetics maybe I’ll order more karma in a few weeks


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 24, 2018)

I just grabbed "fruit bowl" from the karma genetics terp line. Lol it better be good for the price it is. I also grabbed EL Fuego and golden berry by DNA genetics. Hope those are good. Also got black dog as well as ewe#2 by humbolt seeds. Figure I'll pop 1-2 from fruit bowl, golden berry, el fuego and ewe#2 and see what takes. I mean there's more if they don't all pop so I'm not worried. Or should I swap out ewe#2 for black dog ..... Or skip out on humbolt and just stick to dna and karma lol.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 25, 2018)

Headbanger porn - prize pheno from 3 females


----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2018)

Difrutti #3
 

Running all 3 of the testers again, thought I'd picked a winner but after a cure the fruitiness and sour combination on the pheno above has me thinking again...and the frost. #3 was the runt from seed but from clone shes the size of most others in the tent.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 25, 2018)

That is looking juicy. Love the size of the trichomes


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 25, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Headbanger porn - prize pheno from 3 females
> View attachment 4238442 View attachment 4238446


That headbanger phenol looks amazing mines should by this week guna pop them all to find that same one !


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 25, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Headbanger porn - prize pheno from 3 females
> View attachment 4238442 View attachment 4238446


What's the high like with that lady? I'm vegging a bunch and there's some nice smells from stem rubs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 25, 2018)

SilentBob024 said:


> I just grabbed "fruit bowl" from the karma genetics terp line. Lol it better be good for the price it is. I also grabbed EL Fuego and golden berry by DNA genetics. Hope those are good. Also got black dog as well as ewe#2 by humbolt seeds. Figure I'll pop 1-2 from fruit bowl, golden berry, el fuego and ewe#2 and see what takes. I mean there's more if they don't all pop so I'm not worried. Or should I swap out ewe#2 for black dog ..... Or skip out on humbolt and just stick to dna and karma lol.


I'd let the black dog stay. All 3 of the ones I just grew were top notch. All 3 had berry flavors mixed with kush, top notch. Smoking some now actually.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd let the black dog stay. All 3 of the ones I just grew were top notch. All 3 had berry flavors mixed with kush, top notch. Smoking some now actually.


Nice nice. How was the yield on it? Like average what would you say came off a plant after drying give or take? If you don't mind me asking anyways. Wondering how realistic the yield expectations given from humbolt are lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

SilentBob024 said:


> Nice nice. How was the yield on it? Like average what would you say came off a plant after drying give or take? If you don't mind me asking anyways. Wondering how realistic the yield expectations given from humbolt are lol.


They were average yields. I flowered out small so only got like an ounce off each plant.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> What's the high like with that lady? I'm vegging a bunch and there's some nice smells from stem rubs.


That was from about a year ago, from what I remember it was pretty hard hitting. Not very clear headed type of high left ya stoned as hell I don't remember any couch lock tho. 
I just posted the pics cause I saw some growers about to pop headbanger. 
happy hunting fellas hope you find the pheno you are looking for


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> Mine are in route should be here next week


Where did u find headbanger in stock? I could only find it at a couple banks that looked sketchy. Oaseeds and another out of spain alchemy or something like that.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Where did u find headbanger in stock? I could only find it at a couple banks that looked sketchy. Oaseeds and another out of spain alchemy or something like that.


A member here shot me a link and it was their last pack they mentioned it was the last pack in UK..... alilbongoseeds.com something like that. Shit is already in my town going to deliver tomorrow!! I’m guna veg big and see what happens


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 26, 2018)

Elsembrador said:


> A member here shot me a link and it was their last pack they mentioned it was the last pack in UK..... alilbongoseeds.com something like that. Shit is already in my town going to deliver tomorrow!! I’m guna veg big and see what happens


Guess we're gonna have lots of baby bangers on the go. Myself included


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 26, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Guess we're gonna have lots of baby bangers on the go. Myself included


From where I see it right it seems like the right strain for those who appreacite quality and I see nothing but good things coming from karma


----------



## casperd (Nov 27, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4222852Finally got my Headbangers. First time running Karma's genetics , so to say I'm happy is a understatement. From attitude to Nova Scotia in14 days was sweet, even with a postal strike going on. I'm pumped!!


i see you got some karma and some bohdi but who is the other breeder?


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Where did u find headbanger in stock? I could only find it at a couple banks that looked sketchy. Oaseeds and another out of spain alchemy or something like that.


I went thru oa seeds a couple times. Seems they like to cut your seed packs in half and send you 5 beans instead of 10 if you let them unpackage from original breeder packs. The other time I ordered two packs and they sent one. Shady to say the least I dont enjoy not knowing what they'll actually send. But in the end I did get a couple packs of headbanger thru them along with a couple headaches


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I went thru oa seeds a couple times. Seems they like to cut your seed packs in half and send you 5 beans instead of 10 if you let them unpackage from original breeder packs. The other time I ordered two packs and they sent one. Shady to say the least I dont enjoy not knowing what they'll actually send. But in the end I did get a couple packs of headbanger thru them along with a couple headaches


Damn, that is kinda what Ive read from other members. I was going to order headbanger but they want $33 for stealth shipping or else theyd open packs to ship. So I passed, shipping cost half as much as seeds and Im not cool with no breeders packs. I dont trust that for reasons you stated.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 27, 2018)

Ali B has the Josh D on sale for like $45 USD shipped. They are sold out of the headbanger, You may just want to wait for the new Karma Sour Diesel BX to drop in January....Its a back crossed version of the mother of Headbanger (Rez's sour D IBL).


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 27, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Ali B has the Josh D on sale for like $45 USD shipped. They are sold out of the headbanger, You may just want to wait for the new Karma Sour Diesel BX to drop in January....Its a back crossed version of the mother of Headbanger (Rez's sour D IBL).


I’m going to be all over that!! Plus I grabbed that last head banger


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, that is kinda what Ive read from other members. I was going to order headbanger but they want $33 for stealth shipping or else theyd open packs to ship. So I passed, shipping cost half as much as seeds and Im not cool with no breeders packs. I dont trust that for reasons you stated.


Someone on another thread just mentioned Sensible Seeds being a good UK bank...I just checked and they have headbanger in stock and quite a few of the limited edition packs.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, that is kinda what Ive read from other members. I was going to order headbanger but they want $33 for stealth shipping or else theyd open packs to ship. So I passed, shipping cost half as much as seeds and Im not cool with no breeders packs. I dont trust that for reasons you stated.


I think i still have an extra pack if you want to trade. PM me?


----------



## numberfour (Dec 6, 2018)

Enjoyed the seed run with the Di Frutti testers so ran them all from clone

#2
 

#3
 

#6
 

All 3 have the fruity inhale sour kick but #3 is where its at, perfect mix and that frost.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 6, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Enjoyed the seed run with the Di Frutti testers so ran them all from clone
> 
> #2
> View attachment 4244549
> ...


I'm waiting on my pack of Di Frutti to show up anyday now. I run headbangers(3 keepers hard to decide best) so I'm hoping for a berry flavored banger. Do you know why or what reason Karma named it Di Frutti, don't really dig the name but genetics wise is top notch.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 6, 2018)

booms111 said:


> I'm waiting on my pack of Di Frutti to show up anyday now. I run headbangers(3 keepers hard to decide best) so I'm hoping for a berry flavored banger. Do you know why or what reason Karma named it Di Frutti, don't really dig the name but genetics wise is top notch.


Its worth the wait, every one who ran the testers found great phenos. It was a colab between Karma and Oni seed company so not sure who came up with the name, I'll ask him next time we speak.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Dec 7, 2018)

I just started 2 Mandarin Headstash and 2 Orange Sorbet. If anyone is interested in following my journal it's here:https://www.rollitup.org/t/karma-genetics-no-till-grow-journal.981031/


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 9, 2018)

Here’s the Josh D OG from seed in Week 4 I did a bad job of veging but she still putting on the frost and reeks of dirt and earth


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 21, 2018)

White OG taken to 72 days. Buds were not the largest but they were coated in sugar.
  

More pictures on my new website that shows off this girl
http://hotdiggitysog.com


----------



## numberfour (Dec 23, 2018)

Di Frutti


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 23, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Di Frutti
> View attachment 4253782


I really want a pack of those, I got some sour power og but only 8 of 12 popped, was kinda bummed about that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I think i still have an extra pack if you want to trade. PM me?


My bad I just noticed this.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 24, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> I really want a pack of those, I got some sour power og but only 8 of 12 popped, was kinda bummed about that.


Limited edition release and from what I've read they wont be released again only in future crosses


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 25, 2018)

Just checking to see if anyone could let me know what structure I should be looking for in a male headbanger? Is the sour kush taller and having less branching. I'd like to find a sour kush and biker pheno to do s few f2's and a couple chucks. Any help would be great!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> White OG taken to 72 days. Buds were not the largest but they were coated in sugar.
> View attachment 4252716 View attachment 4252717
> 
> More pictures on my new website that shows off this girl
> http://hotdiggitysog.com


Beautifully grown and photographed man. Was this your own selection from seed or a clone?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 25, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Beautifully grown and photographed man. Was this your own selection from seed or a clone?


It was just from seed.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 27, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Just checking to see if anyone could let me know what structure I should be looking for in a male headbanger? Is the sour kush taller and having less branching. I'd like to find a sour kush and biker pheno to do s few f2's and a couple chucks. Any help would be great!!


I don't think I've gotten any male headbangers yet. They're all about to mature, but they honestly all look alike with very minor variations in height. I think you'll have to flower the males first before deciding.

But from what I know and have read. The biker kush is a bit taller and stretchier. But it throws out nice golf ball size nugs up and down the plant. The sour power I grew was like this. One of the taller pheno's was amazing, lot's of fuel and great bud/leaf ratio.

I have some biker kush going next to the headbangers, and I'd say that holds true. The bikers are a little taller, and have smaller leaves.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 27, 2018)

I had one headbanger pheno that was super lanky with smaller buds and it was the worst of the bunch but still smoked nice. I would try to avoid the males with really skinny legs, but still have larger flower clusters. I dont think you can really go wrong picking a decent male, because everyone of the females I grew out was above average in terms of flavor and effect.


I just finished up my Chem D x Headbanger testers for Doc D Seeds and they all had very similar structure that leaned towards the headbanger but there was still some variation of the headbanger expressions in all of them. I had a very sour looking pheno and one that was more OG lookin flowers and one that looked OG but had that raunchy Chem D smell. Until you breed it to the higher filial generations I wouldnt concern myself too much with picking the perfect male right now


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 27, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I had one headbanger pheno that was super lanky with smaller buds and it was the worst of the bunch but still smoked nice. I would try to avoid the males with really skinny legs, but still have larger flower clusters. I dont think you can really go wrong picking a decent male, because everyone of the females I grew out was above average in terms of flavor and effect.
> 
> 
> I just finished up my Chem D x Headbanger testers for Doc D Seeds and they all had very similar structure that leaned towards the headbanger but there was still some variation of the headbanger expressions in all of them. I had a very sour looking pheno and one that was more OG lookin flowers and one that looked OG but had that raunchy Chem D smell. Until you breed it to the higher filial generations I wouldnt concern myself too much with picking the perfect male right now


The first step is as important as the last, most traits you want to look for in a male would be

1 select for late sexing males, as fast maturing males are terrible breeding candidates and carry many hemp-like traits(usually autoflowering recessive)

2 hollow stems, better at carrying water/nutrients to flowers.

3 smoke the male flowers, if you get high, you have a potential keeper.

4. Stem rub/smell and smell of male flowers/ resin. Usually a good trait to make selections based off of prior knowledge of how females correlate(smell to pheno)

5. Most importantly, how they effect their offspring, what traits they can be seen to pass on.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 27, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> I had one headbanger pheno that was super lanky with smaller buds and it was the worst of the bunch but still smoked nice. I would try to avoid the males with really skinny legs, but still have larger flower clusters. I dont think you can really go wrong picking a decent male, because everyone of the females I grew out was above average in terms of flavor and effect.
> 
> 
> I just finished up my Chem D x Headbanger testers for Doc D Seeds and they all had very similar structure that leaned towards the headbanger but there was still some variation of the headbanger expressions in all of them. I had a very sour looking pheno and one that was more OG lookin flowers and one that looked OG but had that raunchy Chem D smell. Until you breed it to the higher filial generations I wouldnt concern myself too much with picking the perfect male right now


Thank you.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 27, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> The first step is as important as the last, most traits you want to look for in a male would be
> 
> 1 select for late sexing males, as fast maturing males are terrible breeding candidates and carry many hemp-like traits(usually autoflowering recessive)
> 
> ...


Yes I have one early flowering one that I'm tossing. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 27, 2018)

Shua1991 said:


> The first step is as important as the last, most traits you want to look for in a male would be
> 
> 1 select for late sexing males, as fast maturing males are terrible breeding candidates and carry many hemp-like traits(usually autoflowering recessive)
> 
> ...


I dont agree with the hollow stems, I think that is a trait of growing style and environment rather than genetics.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 28, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> I dont agree with the hollow stems, I think that is a trait of growing style and environment rather than genetics.


I grow all my plants the same style, and all are in the same 4x6 grow room, so the environment is the same. Only 1 of 6 plants in my last grow had a hollow stem. So, based on empirical evidence, I would say there is more to it than just growing style and/or environment.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 28, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> I grow all my plants the same style, and all are in the same 4x6 grow room, so the environment is the same. Only 1 of 6 plants in my last grow had a hollow stem. So, based on empirical evidence, I would say there is more to it than just growing style and/or environment.


You mean anecdotal evidence...


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 28, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> You mean anecdotal evidence...


No, I meant empirical. If I was trying to prove a theory based on my findings, I would say it's anecdotal. Since my findings disprove the theory, I would say it's empirical. I might be wrong, but that is why I chose _empirical_ over of _anecdotal_. Either way, I got my point across.


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 28, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> I grow all my plants the same style, and all are in the same 4x6 grow room, so the environment is the same. Only 1 of 6 plants in my last grow had a hollow stem. So, based on empirical evidence, I would say there is more to it than just growing style and/or environment.


I wouldn't say it was empirical considering I've taken the same clone that showed hollow stems in hydro and grew it in los and got solid stems with just a pinhole.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't pay attention to hollow stems. I pay attention to trich production, nose, and how hard it kicks me in the fucking chest.

...and sometimes pretty colors 

But I wanna play too. So i'll say neither of you are correct - it's not evidence at all. I'd just chalk it up to 'experience'. It's just 'In my experience, I've found that...'

Love youuu


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 29, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> I dont agree with the hollow stems, I think that is a trait of growing style and environment rather than genetics.


6 different strains in a grow room. Environmental factors for all strains are the same. Growing style the same. The only variable is the genetics. Only 1 of the 6 had a hollow stem. 

I am not saying environment and/or growing style can't be factors. I'm saying that they are not the only factors involved.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 4, 2019)

Josh D OG from seed
Week 9 about a week from chop


----------



## bobqp (Jan 4, 2019)

BMWEATER said:


> Josh D OG from seed
> Week 9 about a week from chop
> 
> View attachment 4259865
> ...


Looks nice and tasty


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 7, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I had one headbanger pheno that was super lanky with smaller buds and it was the worst of the bunch but still smoked nice. I would try to avoid the males with really skinny legs, but still have larger flower clusters. I dont think you can really go wrong picking a decent male, because everyone of the females I grew out was above average in terms of flavor and effect.
> 
> 
> I just finished up my Chem D x Headbanger testers for Doc D Seeds and they all had very similar structure that leaned towards the headbanger but there was still some variation of the headbanger expressions in all of them. I had a very sour looking pheno and one that was more OG lookin flowers and one that looked OG but had that raunchy Chem D smell. Until you breed it to the higher filial generations I wouldnt concern myself too much with picking the perfect male right now


Are they finicky with the ph in flower? Light feeders?


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 7, 2019)

Karma said he shipped out his SD BX to his Euro distributor.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 7, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Karma said he shipped out his SD BX to his Euro distributor.


I was going to buy some headbangers but i think I'll wait for the sd bx. Can't go wrong either way though lol


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 7, 2019)

gonna start a run on karmarado and biker kush v2, germing tonight.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 21, 2019)

just fyi, choice/attitude appears to be dumping a few karma strains for very cheap right now.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 21, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> just fyi, choice/attitude appears to be dumping a few karma strains for very cheap right now.


Seemed like normal prices to me. I think you are just seeing the single seed prices for some of the packs.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 21, 2019)

Either that or not changing the currency. 

Got my hopes up... karma is good and I would be all over cheap packs of bis gear.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone know what going on with the new sour diesel bx that was supposed to drop.

I saw a post on ig saying he sent a big drop out weeks ago and he’s thinking they must of got snatched by the mail???any new info?


----------



## Asterisk101 (Jan 21, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone know what going on with the new sour diesel bx that was supposed to drop.
> 
> I saw a post on ig saying he sent a big drop out weeks ago and he’s thinking they must of got snatched by the mail???any new info?


Karma commented on insta saying it got snatched. Apparently he’s sent out personal stock, which will still mean an end of jan release. Another release due in April.


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 22, 2019)

I was really hoping it was an ecsd bx but it turns out it's just a rezdog sd bx which doesnt excite me near as much.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 22, 2019)

It actually excites me more as it is a Sour cut no other breeder is working with and the headbanger (same mom) is probably THE best Sour OG ever available in seed form.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 22, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> It actually excites me more as it is a Sour cut no other breeder is working with and the headbanger (same mom) is probably THE best Sour OG ever available in seed form.


It's Rez Soud D IBL. His bx2 of it has a bunch of SFV and HAOG in it. But he kept bxing it to the mom, the Rez Sour D. He posted this the other day, also the lineage of Biker Kush.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 22, 2019)

I thought he was also going to S1 his sour mom? I thought I read that on IG back a while? I wonder if he tried and it didn't work out? He seems to be a big tester on his genetics. Hopefully that still happens


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 22, 2019)

Waiting on these sd bx drops

Anyone know where i can get karma headbanger beans? Are they unobtainable now?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> It actually excites me more as it is a Sour cut no other breeder is working with and the headbanger (same mom) is probably THE best Sour OG ever available in seed form.





waterproof808 said:


> I had one headbanger pheno that was super lanky with smaller buds and it was the worst of the bunch but still smoked nice. I would try to avoid the males with really skinny legs, but still have larger flower clusters. I dont think you can really go wrong picking a decent male, because everyone of the females I grew out was above average in terms of flavor and effect.
> 
> 
> I just finished up my Chem D x Headbanger testers for Doc D Seeds and they all had very similar structure that leaned towards the headbanger but there was still some variation of the headbanger expressions in all of them. I had a very sour looking pheno and one that was more OG lookin flowers and one that looked OG but had that raunchy Chem D smell. Until you breed it to the higher filial generations I wouldnt concern myself too much with picking the perfect male right now


I have one of the stretchy pheno's too. My least favourite of the 5 pheno's so far. Everything else is the same height and similar structure. Did you stake all your pheno's or just the viney ones. I'm at Day 20 and I can see these putting on some weight in another 8 weeks. Sorry for taking up your time.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 22, 2019)

The viney ones need staking for sure. My keeper doesn't have the skinniest frame but she gets really floppy in late flower.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> It's Rez Soud D IBL. His bx2 of it has a bunch of SFV and HAOG in it. But he kept bxing it to the mom, the Rez Sour D. He posted this the other day, also the lineage of Biker Kush.


its Karma's personal selection of Rez SD IBL from seed. KG is very big on using his own selections and not using the same clones every other breeder is. The SFV BX2 is also hisl selection


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 22, 2019)

This my Headbanger keeper. She has that mouth coating funk.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 23, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 4269303 This my Headbanger keeper. She has that mouth coating funk.


Nice!! Thanks for the pic waterproof. I'm happy to finally run this great line.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> its Karma's personal selection of Rez SD IBL from seed. KG is very big on using his own selections and not using the same clones every other breeder is. The SFV BX2 is also hisl selection


from one pack of seeds of 2006 stock of Rezstupe beans, lol. Many folks get slammed for doing just that, not growing out 100's, just finding one in one pack o beans. Not impressed.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> from one pack of seeds of 2006 stock of Rezstupe beans, lol. Many folks get slammed for doing just that, not growing out 100's, just finding one in one pack o beans. Not impressed.


You must not have ever checked out his ig. Plenty of pics of large pheno hunts. What karma gear have you grown out?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

can't afford him. I follow his IG, why I seen what he posted bout his sourd and sourd bx and even though it came from a pack of Rez SourDIb, he doesn't call it an ibl. Not knockin his gear, but if you look at his lineage chart, its the sour d as mom for headbanger also, not sure of dad, and then his biker kush is the sourd bxed to the haog/sfv many times,, I'd kinda hope if you backcrossed a sour d or any chem to the og's that many times, youd be playin with fire, lol, in a good way, but he plainly states that mom came from one pack o beans, but that's cool too.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 23, 2019)

Sour power og #3 keeper from my pack. Mom leaner. Checks every box she yields and with a great bud to leaf ratio. Skunky lemons and gas. Real tasty and good balanced hybrid high. I had a biker kush leaner that was all gasoline og earth that I ran for a few runs but #3 is the winner.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 23, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Enjoyed the seed run with the Di Frutti testers so ran them all from clone


I got 2 males im trying to figure out which one to work with. Out of your testers what were the different characteristics of the StrawGuavas compared to the Banger phenos structure wise? Were the StrawGuavas the short bushier with tighter interlodes and the Bangers similar to the regular Headbangers with longer interlodes spacing and not bushy?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2019)

booms111 said:


> I got 2 males im trying to figure out which one to work with. Out of your testers what were the different characteristics of the StrawGuavas compared to the Banger phenos structure wise? Were the StrawGuavas the short bushier with tighter interlodes and the Bangers similar to the regular Headbangers with longer interlodes spacing and not bushy?


Yeah that sounds about right. I had 3 females, 2 leaned heavy towards the Headbanger with the height, bud structure and one which was very short and bushy. The Headbanger leaners had great node spacing and they produced well

All phenos had that fruity intake and sour kick exhale, same same but different in flavour, real pleasure to smoke. I'm still running two phenos, a HB leaner and SG leaner.

Some fantastic examples on instagram, check out terppalooza ...


----------



## booms111 (Jan 23, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. I had 3 females, 2 leaned heavy towards the Headbanger with the height, bud structure and one which was very short and bushy. The Headbanger leaners had great node spacing and they produced well
> 
> All phenos had that fruity intake and sour kick exhale, same same but different in flavour, real pleasure to smoke. I'm still running two phenos, a HB leaner and SG leaner.
> 
> Some fantastic examples on instagram, check out terppalooza ...


Thanks man! I'm checking out his Instagram now


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 24, 2019)

I have some of his Headbanger and Double Funk going right now.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 24, 2019)

I got a bunch of males in the karma og. Probably gonna hit my headbanger cut with some. Just popped the skullcaps and gonna try running them in some coco for the first time.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 25, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I got a bunch of males in the karma og. Probably gonna hit my headbanger cut with some. Just popped the skullcaps and gonna try running them in some coco for the first time.


What ppm do you give your headbangers in flower and how often do you give them calmag?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 25, 2019)

I dont use PPM's but I feed 1.2-1.4EC from Veg through the last few weeks of flower. My tap water has 0EC, so I always start by adding 1tsp of calmag per 5 gallons of water which brings me to 0.3EC.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 25, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Seemed like normal prices to me. I think you are just seeing the single seed prices for some of the packs.


ah yeah, you're right. my bad


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 25, 2019)

both my bikers ending up being female, so now I'm 2 bikers, 3 headbangers, 1 headbanger male, and 3 sinmint sorbet (sin city).

I'm actually most interested in the headbanger male. I was certain it was female for the longest time just from it's structure. Only 1 week into flower so we'll see how it all goes


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 25, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> I have some of his Headbanger and Double Funk going right now.


Man my headbangers sure do stack. What's the double fun?


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 25, 2019)

My head banger is the stinkiest most chronic bud I've ever smoked except for my skywalker kush. The headbanger hits harder and taste much stronger like funk, earth, and fuel. The skywalker is straight kush lavender with a stout hit but not like the HB. The Skywalker hits you like mike Tyson though. COUCHLOCK!!!!!


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm also running road dawg but I'm flowering her for the 1st time now. Very stinky girl! Got some dosidos #9 flowering right now for the 1st time also. About to pull the trigger and purchase some kosher kush and kens grand daddy purple. I absolutely love me some paralyzing couchlock smoke!!! How potent is karma white og?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 25, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> I'm also running road dawg but I'm flowering her for the 1st time now. Very stinky girl! Got some dosidos #9 flowering right now for the 1st time also. About to pull the trigger and purchase some kosher kush and kens grand daddy purple. I absolutely love me some paralyzing couchlock smoke!!! How potent is karma white og?


you might want to skip the kosher kush unless you can find someone with old stock from 5+ years ago. Lots of bad reports about DNA not being the same as it used to be and people getting weird Hazey/fruity phenos.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Man my headbangers sure do stack. What's the double fun?


 Sour Dosidos x Headbanger. 

My two headbangers look like they arw going to stack. Ill post pics soon


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 26, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> you might want to skip the kosher kush unless you can find someone with old stock from 5+ years ago. Lots of bad reports about DNA not being the same as it used to be and people getting weird Hazey/fruity phenos.


I ran Kosher last time and wasnt very impressed. I have their Banana Sorbet and Sour Sorbet going now. The Banana sorbet has been the strongest plant in my bunch and looks like its going to be a huge yeilder. But if it isnt quality then im done with DNA.


----------



## cottee (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone else have issues with the white og s1s? Great fan of karma I’ve had great results with a number of there strains and I think they are one of the best out there but my friend had some problems with this strain. I buy his seeds for him of tude and bought 6 packs for him when they were first released a couple of months ago. I don’t have much to do with his grows but he was complaining first that the germ rate wasn’t good and there were only like 8 healthy looking plants out of 36. I initially told him you’ve probably fucked something up but he has a few other strains going that had no problems. There close to finishing now and the yield looks terrible. Tiny buds on them although it does look like it will be good quality but not worth doing again as the yield is so bad it would be pointless.

Now I’ve just popped 6 of the original white OGs that I got as freebies and out of 6, 5 popped snd 3 were runts so I’ve ended up with only 2 healthy looking plants. Is this the norm with this strain? Only chucked them in as testers so I’m not that bothered about my 6 I just wont run them again.


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn t


waterproof808 said:


> you might want to skip the kosher kush unless you can find someone with old stock from 5+ years ago. Lots of bad reports about DNA not being the same as it used to be and people getting weird Hazey/fruity phenos.


Damn that blows. I'm looking for kush strains that are 25%+ thc and indica dominant. Faceoff og bx2 looks interesting but I think it's more sativa


----------



## quiescent (Jan 26, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> Damn t
> 
> Damn that blows. I'm looking for kush strains that are 25%+ thc and indica dominant. Faceoff og bx2 looks interesting but I think it's more sativa


I don't think you're gonna find what you're looking for without forgetting the arbitrary, theoretical thc percentages that you've still gotta grow your ass off to get. OGs are more sativa than indica and will have some stuff capable of hitting the thc levels you're looking for. Bubba and the like test lower generally but would be closer to what it sounds like you're wanting.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 26, 2019)

cottee said:


> Anyone else have issues with the white og s1s? Great fan of karma I’ve had great results with a number of there strains and I think they are one of the best out there but my friend had some problems with this strain. I buy his seeds for him of tude and bought 6 packs for him when they were first released a couple of months ago. I don’t have much to do with his grows but he was complaining first that the germ rate wasn’t good and there were only like 8 healthy looking plants out of 36. I initially told him you’ve probably fucked something up but he has a few other strains going that had no problems. There close to finishing now and the yield looks terrible. Tiny buds on them although it does look like it will be good quality but not worth doing again as the yield is so bad it would be pointless.
> 
> Now I’ve just popped 6 of the original white OGs that I got as freebies and out of 6, 5 popped snd 3 were runts so I’ve ended up with only 2 healthy looking plants. Is this the norm with this strain? Only chucked them in as testers so I’m not that bothered about my 6 I just wont run them again.


The picture they used for advertising the strain shows how small the yield will likely be. Dunno about the mutants and germ issues your buddy had but the low yields were to be expected imo.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 26, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I don't think you're gonna find what you're looking for without forgetting the arbitrary, theoretical thc percentages that you've still gotta grow your ass off to get. OGs are more sativa than indica and will have some stuff capable of hitting the thc levels you're looking for. Bubba and the like test lower generally but would be closer to what it sounds like you're wanting.


I always get a chuckle when someone complains about their plant not reaching the % the breeder (or whoever) originally stated. As if all seeds from that line will produce that % (or even profile) regardless of how well the grower does.


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I don't think you're gonna find what you're looking for without forgetting the arbitrary, theoretical thc percentages that you've still gotta grow your ass off to get. OGs are more sativa than indica and will have some stuff capable of hitting the thc levels you're looking for. Bubba and the like test lower generally but would be closer to what it sounds like you're wanting.


My skywalker is off the charts!!!! The smoke is so damn strong. Its impossible to hold in. Goes down very smooth though but immediately expands ur chest!!!!! My HB is just straight up blast ur lungs from the get go. Taste is off the charts, somewhat of a harsh smoke, very expansive and strong but not in the same tier as the Skywalker. Extremely close but not there


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 28, 2019)

I wonder if archive dosidos will hold up to either. I'm about positive Ken's GDP will hang in there with the couchlock strength of my Skywalker. GDP is suppose to be the worlds top couchlock strain. Correct me if u know a stronger indica than GDP. It's always number 1 for insomnia.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 28, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> GDP is suppose to be the worlds top couchlock strain


umm, what? 

no


----------



## cottee (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The picture they used for advertising the strain shows how small the yield will likely be. Dunno about the mutants and germ issues your buddy had but the low yields were to be expected imo.


Yea I thought that about the picture too but I’ve had small looking buds in pictures before but yielded well and vice verser so I don’t really rely on the pics but they can give an indicator. The germ rate sucks but it’s only the first time I’ve not been happy with karma and I’ve been impressed with every thing I’ve bought from them so il let them off this time for good behaviour!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 28, 2019)

The description on the white OG says Large yields. You could respectfully mention it to them, he'd probably offer to replace it. He offered to replace a pack of mine once because of bad germ rate but I declined his offer because I wasnt sure if it was my fault or not.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 28, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> The description on the white OG says Large yields. You could respectfully mention it to them, he'd probably offer to replace it. He offered to replace a pack of mine once because of bad germ rate but I declined his offer because I wasnt sure if it was my fault or not.


I totally get that, too.


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 28, 2019)

cottee said:


> Yea I thought that about the picture too but I’ve had small looking buds in pictures before but yielded well and vice verser so I don’t really rely on the pics but they can give an indicator. The germ rate sucks but it’s only the first time I’ve not been happy with karma and I’ve been impressed with every thing I’ve bought from them so il let them off this time for good behaviour!


My friend just got a pack of sour power og and only got 7 out of 12 to pop. 3 of them popped but the shell didnt come off, pulled the shell off with tweezers but it was too late by then.


----------



## booms111 (Jan 29, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> My friend just got a pack of sour power og and only got 7 out of 12 to pop. 3 of them popped but the shell didnt come off, pulled the shell off with tweezers but it was too late by then.


Alittle thing I do to prevent the shell from drying out and killing the sprout is keep a baggie over the cup I'm sprouting in until i either see green leafs or sprout with shell on it still. Condensation builds up creating a humid greenhouse effect that makes the shell not dry out until I can get to them and pop the shell off.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ali Bongo is having a pretty good sale till the end of the month. I just got miley biker and headstash for about $70 each shipped.


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 29, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> umm, what?
> 
> no





elephantSea said:


> umm, what?
> 
> no


Enlighten me brother. Please dont say northern lights! Someone google best strain for insomnia! Couchlock comes right b4 night night time bro!


----------



## Joint Monster (Jan 29, 2019)

Curious if anyone has experience with any of the Karma Genetics "Limited" strains? Can't seem to find a lot on them.

(Rado Rose, Rado Banger, Fruity Pebble Rado, Orange Bubba, Miley Biker, Karma Og Jack)


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 29, 2019)

booms111 said:


> Alittle thing I do to prevent the shell from drying out and killing the sprout is keep a baggie over the cup I'm sprouting in until i either see green leafs or sprout with shell on it still. Condensation builds up creating a humid greenhouse effect that makes the shell not dry out until I can get to them and pop the shell off.


They were in a humidity dome but I think the shells were just really hard. Probably needed a seed cracker.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2019)

DiFrutti #3
 
Come out smelling like Opal Fruits (Starburst if you're young) this run


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2019)

@numberfour between Karma and Thunderfudge you're killing it. Really nice grows and the end result looks fire. Well done.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @numberfour between Karma and Thunderfudge you're killing it. Really nice grows and the end result looks fire. Well done.


Thanks @coppershot


----------



## cottee (Feb 2, 2019)

Joint Monster said:


> Curious if anyone has experience with any of the Karma Genetics "Limited" strains? Can't seem to find a lot on them.
> 
> (Rado Rose, Rado Banger, Fruity Pebble Rado, Orange Bubba, Miley Biker, Karma Og Jack)


Wish their LTD strains were the same price as there regular. Some nice looking strains but I wouldn’t pay £100 for 6 seeds. It seems the price of weed is going down but seeds are getting more expensive!


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 2, 2019)

cottee said:


> Wish their LTD strains were the same price as there regular. Some nice looking strains but I wouldn’t pay £100 for 6 seeds. It seems the price of weed is going down but seeds are getting more expensive!


Yeah it's pretty nuts. Maybe I'm pretty nuts too, because the Rado Rose caught my eye, then I saw one stupid picture of a pheno of it, and then it was like an itch...... Just had to get it.

It was a picture of completely frosted nugs, with a description saying smells like roses and honey.


----------



## elephantSea (Feb 2, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> Enlighten me brother. Please dont say northern lights! Someone google best strain for insomnia! Couchlock comes right b4 night night time bro!


I like you. you're funny.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2019)

cottee said:


> Wish their LTD strains were the same price as there regular. Some nice looking strains but I wouldn’t pay £100 for 6 seeds. It seems the price of weed is going down but seeds are getting more expensive!


I only spent $72 USD for the miley biker with the now expired discount code I mentioned a few days ago. Looks like Karma's Sour Diesel will be dropping on the 6th at the tude and a couple other euro banks


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 2, 2019)

This clone has been trained and will probably go in my next round. I was overzealous and feed them extra nitrogen, I'll have to cut back.

Above are some biker la blanche nuggets!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 2, 2019)

cottee said:


> Anyone else have issues with the white og s1s? Great fan of karma I’ve had great results with a number of there strains and I think they are one of the best out there but my friend had some problems with this strain. I buy his seeds for him of tude and bought 6 packs for him when they were first released a couple of months ago. I don’t have much to do with his grows but he was complaining first that the germ rate wasn’t good and there were only like 8 healthy looking plants out of 36. I initially told him you’ve probably fucked something up but he has a few other strains going that had no problems. There close to finishing now and the yield looks terrible. Tiny buds on them although it does look like it will be good quality but not worth doing again as the yield is so bad it would be pointless.
> 
> Now I’ve just popped 6 of the original white OGs that I got as freebies and out of 6, 5 popped snd 3 were runts so I’ve ended up with only 2 healthy looking plants. Is this the norm with this strain? Only chucked them in as testers so I’m not that bothered about my 6 I just wont run them again.


I had good results from my karma, that had white og in it as a hybrid.

The hybrid is Biker La Blanc

I also have his White Og, one from 2012 and the other from 2013. It seems you are new to karma claming "first relase of his white from eight months ago


----------



## cottee (Feb 2, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> I only spent $72 USD for the miley biker with the now expired discount code I mentioned a few days ago. Looks like Karma's Sour Diesel will be dropping on the 6th at the tude and a couple other euro banks


Was that through attitude that you go the miley biker? Oh shit do you know if their releasing the SD as fems?


----------



## cottee (Feb 2, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I had good results from my karma, that had white og in it as a hybrid.
> 
> The hybrid is Biker La Blanc
> 
> ...


 Not too sure where you are getting 8 months ago from dude? I said I bought them a couple of months ago and they were the new white s1s that were released not the original white og’s. been using karma for the last 2 years or so I think. Good to hear you had good results with you biker le blanc.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2019)

cottee said:


> Was that through attitude that you go the miley biker? Oh shit do you know if their releasing the SD as fems?


No, Ali Bongo. I've used them a bunch of times for karma stuff... the SD is regular. I hear he is going to be doing a bunch of sour crosses this year.


----------



## cottee (Feb 3, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> No, Ali Bongo. I've used them a bunch of times for karma stuff... the SD is regular. I hear he is going to be doing a bunch of sour crosses this year.





waterproof808 said:


> No, Ali Bongo. I've used them a bunch of times for karma stuff... the SD is regular. I hear he is going to be doing a bunch of sour crosses this year.


Thanks for the heads up dude never heard of them before il keep my eye out. That sucks I need fems. Do you know if they are releasing any fem strains on the 6th?


----------



## SilentBob024 (Feb 4, 2019)

I got fruitbowl by karmas terp line growing. She handles topping really well. Damn champ honestly.


----------



## elephantSea (Feb 10, 2019)

so the sour d bx2 went really fast lol. Anybody pick up a pack?


----------



## numberfour (Feb 14, 2019)

DiFrutti #2


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 14, 2019)

numberfour said:


> DiFrutti #2
> View attachment 4282311


my goodness everything you grow looks like top shelf chronic my dude! Quality nuggets coming out of your garden fo sho!

That Bluepit you posted in the breeders boutique thread looks NUTZ.

Making me drool daily.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> my goodness everything you grow looks like top shelf chronic my dude! Quality nuggets coming out of your garden fo sho!
> 
> That Bluepit you posted in the breeders boutique thread looks NUTZ.
> 
> Making me drool daily.


Haha thanks man, bit shocked by your post but its appreciated  

I've always loved flowering the Bluepit, has a lot of those desirable traits we look for, frost, colour, density and strong nose. Great to smoke, berrys on the inhale kush on the exhale and a strong stone. Was the only female from 8 seeds, 2 males I should have worked with knowing what I know now. 

Between the 4x8 and the 2x3 there's around 20 strains to smoke and take pics of


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 19, 2019)

Some headbanger at 7 weeks. Sorry about the quality.


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 19, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> so the sour d bx2 went really fast lol. Anybody pick up a pack?


I missed it. Apparently his big load of the bx2 to his UK distributor got lost in transit.


----------



## elephantSea (Feb 19, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> I missed it. Apparently his big load of the bx2 to his UK distributor got lost in transit.


there is a very lucky person somewhere.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 24, 2019)

Is this a Headbanger Sour diesel pheno?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 24, 2019)

Another untopped Headbanger Sour Diesel pheno?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 24, 2019)

Headbanger budshot of Biker kush pheno?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm not sure what a biker kush pheno should look like. I have a very lanky viney stemmed OG looking pheno, 2 pheno's that have very dense chunky buds and 2 pheno's that have buds that are longer running and less dense( not fat chunky and dense). I'd say I have 2 sour diesel learners, 2 biker kush leaners and a SFV OG leaner. Mmmm mmmm gonna be some good smoke folks!!


----------



## quiescent (Feb 25, 2019)

The viney stuff are biker leaners. The dense chunky buds are mixes of the sour and biker. The fluffier stuff is the sour leaners.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The viney stuff are biker leaners. The dense chunky buds are mixes of the sour and biker. The fluffier stuff is the sour leaners.


Thank you for letting me know. I'm assuming the sour learners go 10-12 weeks. So the rest would probably finish between 9-11? It's tricky knowing when to cut back my feed. This is my first time running headbanger and was quite the learning curve. My biker pheno smells amazing


----------



## quiescent (Feb 25, 2019)

The biker should go 10-11 and you're right on with the sour leaners, might finish towards 10 so just keep an eye on the trichs. Good luck buddy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

Heard on IG suppose to be a new drop of headbanger around April.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 25, 2019)

biker pheno's will have shorter flower time than the sours. You got some nice looking pheno's there KP, I think you will be impressed with the way they smoke.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Heard on IG suppose to be a new drop of headbanger around April.


I'm gonna grab another pack to have. 3 different pheno's out of one pack and they're all nice!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'm gonna grab another pack to have. 3 different pheno's out of one pack and they're all nice!!


Ive heard the headbangers are legit. Ill grab some once US banks have more.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> biker pheno's will have shorter flower time than the sours. You got some nice looking pheno's there KP, I think you will be impressed with the way they smoke.





waterproof808 said:


> biker pheno's will have shorter flower time than the sours. You got some nice looking pheno's there KP, I think you will be impressed with the way they smoke.


Thanks waterproof. I wasn't happy with my biker having a huge stretch and being so floppy, but now it's the one I'm waiting to try. I'm hoping it's the sour OG lots of people like, it smells amazing. I kept cuts of all 5 ladies for a another run.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive heard the headbangers are legit. Ill grab some once US banks have more.


He said he wont be doing any US drops for a while, until laws change or he can find a production center in the US. They are definitely worth grabbing from any UK banks and usually much cheaper.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 25, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> He said he wont be doing any US drops for a while, until laws change or he can find a production center in the US. They are definitely worth grabbing from any UK banks and usually much cheaper.


What aboot canadian banks.... our laws changed!.... but our banks typically suck


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 25, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks waterproof. I wasn't happy with my biker having a huge stretch and being so floppy, but now it's the one I'm waiting to try. I'm hoping it's the sour OG lots of people like, it smells amazing. I kept cuts of all 5 ladies for a another run.


It looks like you got a nice spread of phenos there, I like the way the plant in the second to last picture looks....like a tight Sour OG but with big spear buds. I had a tough time picking a keeper because they all smoked pretty nice, I'm pretty sure you will be running into the same problem so its good you kept all of them to run again.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'm not sure what a biker kush pheno should look like. I have a very lanky viney stemmed OG looking pheno, 2 pheno's that have very dense chunky buds and 2 pheno's that have buds that are longer running and less dense( not fat chunky and dense). I'd say I have 2 sour diesel learners, 2 biker kush leaners and a SFV OG leaner. Mmmm mmmm gonna be some good smoke folks!!


I just have the viney pheno that looks just like their stock pic. Glad I won a pack from the vault a few yrs ago love me some banger.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 26, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> I just have the viney pheno that looks just like their stock pic. Glad I won a pack from the vault a few yrs ago love me some banger.


The only viney one I have is a very tall stretchy one that needs support. It's got nice nugs all over it and smells amazing. The other pheno's don't really need staking. I have some nice variation to choose from.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> The only viney one I have is a very tall stretchy one that needs support. It's got nice nugs all over it and smells amazing. The other pheno's don't really need staking. I have some nice variation to choose from.


Yea thats the one real funky with light gassy smell. Everyone loves it and it cures out real nice. Almost piney gas after it cures


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 26, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Yea thats the one real funky with light gassy smell. Everyone loves it and it cures out real nice. Almost piney gas after it cures


That sounds nice!! How many weeks do you run it?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 26, 2019)

coppershot said:


> What aboot canadian banks.... our laws changed!.... but our banks typically suck


I ordered my headbangers from attitude. First trying them and it was great. Took 10 days and was cheaper than ordering outta the US.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 26, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> That sounds nice!! How many weeks do you run it?


10 weeks give or take. Just popped 3 last grow and got two males and her. Now I have 2 clones in flower and two moms


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 12, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> I got fruitbowl by karmas terp line growing. She handles topping really well. Damn champ honestly.


Can't wait to see how this Fruitbowl turns out for ya. I have a few vegging too, but well behind yours. You must be in flower now?


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 12, 2019)

Bubba's girl said:


> Can't wait to see how this Fruitbowl turns out for ya. I have a few vegging too, but well behind yours. You must be in flower now?


Yeah they are a couple weeks in flower now. Been having issues with a few plants but not the fruitbowl lol. Damn tough plant and grows really well. I did a ton of fim and top on her to bush her right out. I recomend it.


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 12, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Ali Bongo is having a pretty good sale till the end of the month. I just got miley biker and headstash for about $70 each shipped.


Just chopped a "headstash" at 63 days flower. Awesome strain!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 13, 2019)

Bubba's girl said:


> Can't wait to see how this Fruitbowl turns out for ya. I have a few vegging too, but well behind yours. You must be in flower now?


She's not very far into flower at all but here's where she's at now in comparison to that veg picture of her I posted a long while ago. I mean the very bottom left corner is the start of another plant so pay no mind to that one but, fruitbowl is like 93% of the photo


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 14, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> She's not very far into flower at all but here's where she's at now in comparison to that veg picture of her I posted a long while ago. I mean the very bottom left corner is the start of another plant so pay no mind to that one but, fruitbowl is like 93% of the photo


Thanks for posting that. Looks pretty huge, did she stretch a lot in early flower?


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 14, 2019)

Bubba's girl said:


> Thanks for posting that. Looks pretty huge, did she stretch a lot in early flower?


Not as much as it made it out to be. I just let it veg a little longer than normal oops? Oh well. After all the damn training I put her through, she absolutely needed a couple weeks to recoup. But once she did I hit flower. Most of that size is from veg growth. I think it stretches a little less if you top and fim to that degree. Could be dead wrong. Maybe it was just that particular seed too though. Every plant is unique right. But yeah I didn't see a ton of stretch. Like... Half what I expected if that helps? But hey they say first three weeks or so is the biggest for them and stretch. A buddy told me to try an hour less of light so 13 off.. Says it would help control the stretch. I did that too. So not sure if that attributed to it as well or not.
It's all back to 12/12 now though as stretch seemed to slow a bit. Got a decent sized room and a 630w cmh light, but also still using my older 315w cmh to help fill in the rest of the light for that room. Changing rooms in about two months to a bigger room and hopefully upgrading that last 315 to a 630. Then just use my 315 for veg only instead of veg and filler for flowering. So much easier to do things now that it's legal up in Canada 4 plant limit sure but...you can still get alot off one plant if you train them right.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 17, 2019)

Headbanger #2 week 9


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 18, 2019)

That looks really really nice. Damn.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 18, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> That looks really really nice. Damn.


I have 5 different pheno's and every one could be a keeper in most gardens. Karma made proper selection in making this line. I can see myself running lots of Karma's lines.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 19, 2019)

Headbanger #1 11 weeks


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 19, 2019)

Headbanger #1


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 19, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Headbanger #1 11 weeksView attachment 4303279


What's the best way to dry those bad boys!?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 19, 2019)

Headbanger #5(sour diesel pheno)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 19, 2019)

Headbanger #3(biker kush pheno)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 19, 2019)

Headbanger #4


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 19, 2019)

Headbanger #2(mix of both parents)chunky solid flowers


----------



## Sveeno (Mar 25, 2019)

Hey wondering if anyone can help me. Recently acquired a karma strain called Burmese python . Anybody know what the lineage is of this? Obviously a Burmese , but what else. Can't find any info on it anywhere


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 25, 2019)

Only a shot in the dark but maybe green Python is the other parent? I forget who makes that strain, but maybe a cross with that I'd think.


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 29, 2019)

[Some dried and cured nugget shots of Karma Genetics "Headstash".ATTACH=full]4308638[/ATTACH]


----------



## SilentBob024 (Mar 29, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> View attachment 4308638 [Some dried and cured nugget shots of Karma Genetics "Headstash".ATTACH=full]4308638[/ATTACH]



Looks nice bud. Good job for sure. How's smell and taste on it?
I almost grabbed their orange headstash. Couldn't find a single grow journal at the time on it, so I grabbed their fruitbowl.


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 29, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Looks nice bud. Good job for sure. How's smell and taste on it?
> I almost grabbed their orange headstash. Couldn't find a single grow journal at the time on it, so I grabbed their fruitbowl.


Cured up to a nice orange/mango smell but the taste is very cherry and hash on the exhale. Very strong indica high, but does give you the munchies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Hey wondering if anyone can help me. Recently acquired a karma strain called Burmese python . Anybody know what the lineage is of this? Obviously a Burmese , but what else. Can't find any info on it anywhere


Try searching on the site, seedfinder, they have a great database of strain/lineage of a lot of cultivars. It should have some info on that strain.


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 29, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Hey wondering if anyone can help me. Recently acquired a karma strain called Burmese python . Anybody know what the lineage is of this? Obviously a Burmese , but what else. Can't find any info on it anywhere


Hi, I see it offered by the dank team but there's little info about it. Karma did ltd edition Burmese haze (pure Burmese x whiteA5haze) & a strain called White Snake (headbanger x the white og v2), it could be some sort of crossing of those genetics or strains.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 29, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> What's the best way to dry those bad boys!?


I just hung branches in my tent to get a nice slow dry. Didn't even have to prune these ladies


----------



## BHippyAZ (Apr 4, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thanks waterproof. I wasn't happy with my biker having a huge stretch and being so floppy, but now it's the one I'm waiting to try. I'm hoping it's the sour OG lots of people like, it smells amazing. I kept cuts of all 5 ladies for a another run.


If you ran seeds test the ones that are not doing much as far as highs


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 4, 2019)

BHippyAZ said:


> If you ran seeds test the ones that are not doing much as far as highs


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## BHippyAZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Not sure what you mean?


is it from clone or seed?


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 5, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Hey wondering if anyone can help me. Recently acquired a karma strain called Burmese python . Anybody know what the lineage is of this? Obviously a Burmese , but what else. Can't find any info on it anywhere


Pure Burmese x AG13 Haze


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 5, 2019)

BHippyAZ said:


> is it from clone or seed?


Seed


----------



## BHippyAZ (Apr 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Seed


If it's not a high feeling smoke. Test it. Seen some come out with unique numbers from the lab.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 5, 2019)

BHippyAZ said:


> If it's not a high feeling smoke. Test it. Seen some come out with unique numbers from the lab.


What do you mean. High % thcv or something else? I don't think some of mine flowered long enough.


----------



## BHippyAZ (Apr 7, 2019)

High CBD


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 7, 2019)

BHippyAZ said:


> High CBD


Do you think there's high cbd pheno's in the headbanger line? I was expecting more, potency wise, but that might be my fault for cutting at around 10 weeks.


----------



## BHippyAZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Do you think there's high cbd pheno's in the headbanger line? I was expecting more, potency wise, but that might be my fault for cutting at around 10 weeks.


I was referring to the Biker


----------



## Pattycakes27 (Apr 10, 2019)

numberfour said:


> DiFrutti #2
> View attachment 4282311


Hey wondering if you think the Di Frutti is worth growing how did yours turn out potency and flavour wise


----------



## numberfour (Apr 11, 2019)

Pattycakes27 said:


> Hey wondering if you think the Di Frutti is worth growing how did yours turn out potency and flavour wise


I think its one of the best representations of sour fruits I've come across. Had 2 phenos from 3 seeds (did pop 10 seeds but I have a high male ratio), two were large and had the structure of Headbanger and one which was shorter but perfect mix flavour wise with a decent coverage of frost pictured below.

#3
 

The plant above when smoking is like having an orange opal fruit (starburst) in your mouth followed by a sour kick in your throat. It is a Strawberry Guava cross but orange shines through after a months cure. Yeah this cross no matter which pheno kicked it potency wise, I was happy with all 3 plants.


----------



## Pattycakes27 (Apr 11, 2019)

@numberfour 
Cheers for the reply already ordered a 12 pack couldn’t wait the cross just sounds so exciting


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 12, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Yeah they are a couple weeks in flower now. Been having issues with a few plants but not the fruitbowl lol. Damn tough plant and grows really well. I did a ton of fim and top on her to bush her right out. I recomend it.


You must be around week 6 now, would love to see an update pic if possible. Thanks!


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 12, 2019)

Bubba's girl said:


> You must be around week 6 now, would love to see an update pic if possible. Thanks!



I changed the grow room a bit so it's pretty tight nit at the moment. Yeah week 6 is starting Monday for me. I got a golden berry or two that need to come down, as well as a red dragon I believe in two weeks which will free up some space to show you a better picture of it. Yeah I had to zip tie it quite a bit. Branches started getting real heavy with buds. I lost my empty pack that has the flowering time info, so I asked karma via email and they mentioned it's a 9-10 week flower time. Jeez lol. But yeah give me till I harvest these couple smaller ladies and I'll Gove a good picture. For now here's some close up's. I swear. It's like you notice the little bit it swells up every couple days.


----------



## SilentBob024 (Apr 27, 2019)

Just a tiny update as she's getting closer to chop now. I'm thinking a out 2 weeks. 3 at the most but we shall see. She swole up alot and put on some tricks. Someone mentioned I should give it some extra dark time for a day and then just keep growing a couple weeks. Seems to have sped things up enough to notice a little difference. So here's an isolated couple pics of fruitbowl... She's a beast


----------



## Daylee (May 3, 2019)

I wanna try out karma after hearing so many good things.
I have a choice between 
Karmarado og and
Biker kush

Has any1 here grown them and if so what are the main differences 
Looking for a heavy hitter og like plant


----------



## waterproof808 (May 3, 2019)

Daylee said:


> I wanna try out karma after hearing so many good things.
> I have a choice between
> Karmarado og and
> Biker kush
> ...


both should be good but I'd probably lean towards the Biker Kush as it is what he uses to add that og funk to most of his crosses. Karma is still active on ICmag and there are several good threads with tons of info there.


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 3, 2019)

I'd recomend the biker as well.


----------



## BugattiOH (May 19, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Hey wondering if anyone can help me. Recently acquired a karma strain called Burmese python . Anybody know what the lineage is of this? Obviously a Burmese , but what else. Can't find any info on it anywhere


Did you find any info on that cross?


----------



## colocowboy (May 21, 2019)

Happy brother bx2, two phenos. They are fairly uniform. The one that is slightly more frosty is also just a bit smaller and less branchy as well as faster by a hair. They are ready I think, these pics were at 70 days.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 21, 2019)

I don't know if he still makes it but his happy brother x ogk I tested for him probably 8 years ago gave me some insane ogk phenos. Crazy terps and looks.


----------



## JdDurango (May 30, 2019)

Anyone grow out and have pics of Tha Melon?


----------



## cottee (Jul 26, 2019)

Lucky enough to get my hands on a pack of the sour D bx1 today. Anyone grown these out?


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 26, 2019)

cottee said:


> Lucky enough to get my hands on a pack of the sour D bx1 today. Anyone grown these out?


I grabbed a pack as well but from a different vendor after the attitude sold my pack to someone else while I was trying to call and pay for it. Seriously fuck the attitude they are whack. But anyway seen nothing but fire from the sour d bx2. Stoked.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 26, 2019)

I got one too,going straight into coco soon as they arrive!


----------



## cottee (Jul 26, 2019)

How come they go so quick they really that good? Apparently last time they were sold out on 10 minutes! They live up to the hype. Looking to get a keeper out of a pack.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 26, 2019)

Are these sour d bx sold out everywhere ??


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 26, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Are these sour d bx sold out everywhere ??


Yes they went quick. There’s supposed to be one more drop tomorrow at a random time at British seed co


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 26, 2019)

cottee said:


> How come they go so quick they really that good? Apparently last time they were sold out on 10 minutes! They live up to the hype. Looking to get a keeper out of a pack.


Have you seen any of the pics on Instagram?


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 26, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Yes they went quick. There’s supposed to be one more drop tomorrow at a random time at British seed co


Good to know !! I’ll be stalking these and I’ll have my bitcoins ready to go !!


----------



## cottee (Jul 27, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Have you seen any of the pics on Instagram?





bigbongloads said:


> Have you seen any of the pics on Instagram?


No man just see how quick they sell out when they drop so thought I’d jump on the bandwagon. I’ve done other karma gear thought there my favorite breeder. what account on Instagram you see them on?


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 27, 2019)

cottee said:


> No man just see how quick they sell out when they drop so thought I’d jump on the bandwagon. I’ve done other karma gear thought there my favorite breeder. what account on Instagram you see them on?


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 27, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Good to know !! I’ll be stalking these and I’ll have my bitcoins ready to go !!


Same I’m gonna be checking the site too might try to grab another if I happen upon them


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 27, 2019)

Bruhh 

Idk if im going crazy but that last drop lasted 5 minutes bc by time it got to my cart said 0 in stock


----------



## greg2k (Jul 27, 2019)

I managed to squeeze an order in at British Seed Co... Can't wait to pop these beans!


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 27, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Bruhh
> 
> Idk if im going crazy but that last drop lasted 5 minutes bc by time it got to my cart said 0 in stock


Yeah it was gone in a flash. I had a pack of sour d bx2 and tha melon in my cart. Tried to check out card failed even though I unblocked it for
International purchases. I called wellsfargo
Had them unblock it and in that 3 minute window
They were sold out. Luckily I scored a pack yesterday from a relatively unknown vendor or
I’d be super bummed. I was just trying to get a second one lol


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 27, 2019)

greg2k said:


> I managed to squeeze an order in at British Seed Co... Can't wait to pop these beans!


Nice lucky I tried to get one and had card problems


----------



## greg2k (Jul 27, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Nice lucky I tried to get one and had card problems


Yeah, i was afraid of that too. Wouldn't be the first time when ordering seeds! Now let's just hope they make it over here.. Customs is a bitch.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 27, 2019)

Ya fuck,the doorbell rang I went and answered the door...came back and “poof”they were gone.. luckily I got one yesterday.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 27, 2019)

Shit I had it in my cart and bam they were fucking gone this is pointless


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 27, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah it was gone in a flash. I had a pack of sour d bx2 and tha melon in my cart. Tried to check out card failed even though I unblocked it for
> International purchases. I called wellsfargo
> Had them unblock it and in that 3 minute window
> They were sold out. Luckily I scored a pack yesterday from a relatively unknown vendor or
> I’d be super bummed. I was just trying to get a second one lol


Im jealous i didnt get a first one 

Funny story on the melon ordered a pack of headbanger and it was out of stock so the vendor said bc it was listed as in stock its there fault he said he was getting a hot seller of karmas called the melon i said ok seems nice ill take it 

I didnt kno it was so in demand it was all gone like a week later .. im actually gonna pop em soon


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 27, 2019)

Just found these..


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 27, 2019)

seen speakeasy has his stuff now


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 27, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Shit I had it in my cart and bam they were fucking gone this is pointless


Yeah bummer but karma is working on getting stateside production and distribution. He’s expecting a us drop sometime next year so there will be more chances. Yes speakeasy seedbank has his gear now but they will probably sell out at the Portland indo expo next weekend.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 27, 2019)

Dam all the good karma strains are sold out everywhere


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 27, 2019)

aug 3-4, indo expo portland. Speakeasy booth


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> aug 3-4, indo expo portland. Speakeasy booth


Well I won’t be there but if ur there shit swoop me a pack


----------



## Houstini (Jul 27, 2019)

Saturday is only “industry” general public still don’t stand a chance. Boo


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

AlphaPhase said:


> Here we go ladies and gentlemen, please stay seated and Buckle up, this is never before seen footage.. View attachment 3327249 View attachment 3327250 View attachment 3327251 View attachment 3327252 View attachment 3327253 View attachment 3327254 View attachment 3327255 photo dump in 3..2...1...


Frosty


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 28, 2019)

I thought I missed out on the British seed co drop but they held my pack of sour d bx2 and tha melon even after my payment attempts failed. They emailed me and gave me time to work it out. That’s some real service unlike attitude seed bank


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 28, 2019)

headbanger or the sour bx?


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 28, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> headbanger or the sour bx?


Headbanger is solid but these sour bx seem to have that old school sour d


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 28, 2019)

They are both made with the same mother. Sour d bx2 will be more sour d leaning. Headbanger would have more biker kush influence. Both look kickass though.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 29, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Headbanger is solid but these sour bx seem to have that old school sour d


thats what im looking for the old school sour. glad i scooped 2 of the sour bx.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 29, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> thats what im looking for the old school sour. glad i scooped 2 of the sour bx.


I hate you lol


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 30, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I hate you lol


i think speakeasy supposed to have them on the site on the 6th if they dont sell out at the expo


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 30, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> i think speakeasy supposed to have them on the site on the 6th if they dont sell out at the expo


I’ll be on the lookout thanks for the info


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 5, 2019)

British seed co came through.


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 5, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> British seed co came through.


I still can’t find those esa anywhere I feel like they went extinct


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 5, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I still can’t find those esa anywhere I feel like they went extinct


they have been selling out everywhere within 30 minutes of the drop


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 5, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I still can’t find those esa anywhere I feel like they went extinct


Check speakeasy tomorrow anything unclaimed from the expo is supposed to drop on the site is what I heard.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 8, 2019)

Testing some Sour A5 Haze for KarmaG... little ones already grow and start to stink good and strong..


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 21, 2019)

I popped a pack of sour diesel bx2. So far 11/12 above soil in roots organic soil. I dug up the 12th bean which hadn’t tried to open after 2 days in soil while the other 11 exploded with taproots after a day in a paper towel inside a ziploc. I squeezed at the seam until it split and I could see a white tap root inside so I replanted it. Anyone have a seed pop after doing that? I’m not expecting it to make it but just curious.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> I squeezed at the seam until it split and I could see a white tap root inside so I replanted it. Anyone have a seed pop after doing that? I’m not expecting it to make it but just curious.


Yep, I do that all the time if I dont get any action after a couple days and it usually works if the seeds are viable. Sometimes they have hard shells and need a little assistance then they just take off.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 17, 2019)

Anyone know when Headbanger will be back?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 17, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> Anyone know when Headbanger will be back?


Karma said sometime in the new year. Glad I made some F2's of it.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Damn, i cant wait that long. I hear its dynamite, so thats a shame.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 17, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> Thanks for the info. Damn, i cant wait that long. I hear its dynamite, so thats a shame.


Yes it's a great strain to grow. I found it hard to choose one keeper. Every female was top shelf.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice job @Kp sunshine. Bigtyme fade!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Nice job @Kp sunshine. Bigtyme fade!


Not hard to get a fade with headbanger. They feed fairly heavy at 9 and 10 weeks and I was running a bit lower ppm where it was the first time running it. I recommend to get it when it's available again, top notch genetics.


----------



## The yetti (Sep 18, 2019)

Anybody have experience with karma squad crumbled lime ? I've got 4 just about to be flipped , the stem rub on 2 of the 4 plants has a major lime cordial smell to them . I'm keeping my fingers crossed this stays with the buds


----------



## Nirrity (Sep 20, 2019)

numberfour said:


> One of the Di Frutti testers
> (Strawberry Banana x Papaya) x Headbanger
> View attachment 4152250
> Got a few females, all uniform in height and structure, some crazy smells coming off the stem rubs. One plant still to sex, small in structure and a bit different from the rest.


hey NumberFour! smells and flavor aside, what the high is like on Di Frutti? anything special?


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2019)

Just sexed my pack of sour d bx2 seedlings. I popped all 12 seeds ended up with 10 seedlings and I just identified 6 females hell yeah! and 4 males. Culled 2 males and kept 2 of them for later because I’m going to make f2’s.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2019)

I’ve always wanted some gear from karma, what is a good reliable website?


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2019)

Speak easy seeds is about the only one I know of in the us. Other banks carry him but they are the only ones with current gear. They got some good ones in stock right now


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 13, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Just sexed my pack of sour d bx2 seedlings. I popped all 12 seeds ended up with 10 seedlings and I just identified 6 females hell yeah! and 4 males. Culled 2 males and kept 2 of them for later because I’m going to make f2’s.


Trade you something sweet for some of those f2


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 13, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I’ve always wanted some gear from karma, what is a good reliable website?


Horror seeds has sour power of for 120. That's what I'd get for my first karma pack. That or biker kush


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Trade you something sweet for some of those f2


What do you got for trades? I’d be interested although it will be a little bit before I make these f2. Still have to clone transplant And flip all 6 females into flower.


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 13, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> What do you got for trades? I’d be interested although it will be a little bit before I make these f2. Still have to clone transplant And flip all 6 females into flower.


I dunno lots of stuff man I can make a list but I mean theres at least 100+ packs of seeds


----------



## casperd (Nov 13, 2019)

got a pack of biker v2 has anyone grown these and do they stink ?


----------



## Sveeno (Nov 13, 2019)

casperd said:


> got a pack of biker v2 has anyone grown these and do they stink ?


Havent personally but my buddy did and yes they reak, it's prob one of the best og in seed form you can buy


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2019)

Biker is a sweeter OG but its dank and flavorful.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 13, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> I dunno lots of stuff man I can make a list but I mean theres at least 100+ packs of seeds





waterproof808 said:


> Biker is a sweeter OG but its dank and flavorful.


You run much Karma gear waterproof? I made lots of F2's of headbanger especially my Biker pheno.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 13, 2019)

Little Headbanger porn


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> You run much Karma gear waterproof? I made lots of F2's of headbanger especially my Biker pheno.


Yep, I did the headbanger, biker, skull cap...I'm running the sour d bx and karma OG right now. 

I have a bunch of his gear in my stash....guava gelato x biker, tha melon, headbanger, white og, josh d, ODB, headstash, probably a couple more im forgetting.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 13, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Yep, I did the headbanger, biker, skull cap...I'm running the sour d bx and karma OG right now.
> 
> I have a bunch of his gear in my stash....guava gelato x biker, tha melon, headbanger, white og, josh d, ODB, headstash, probably a couple more im forgetting.


Wow. You're packing the heat my friend. Are you in Canada ?
Nvm. You're in Hawaii lol. Was gonna say I would love a sour D cut but guess I better buy seeds. 
What's your fav karma line so far?


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 13, 2019)

Has anyone run Mahayana?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Wow. You're packing the heat my friend. Are you in Canada ?
> Nvm. You're in Hawaii lol. Was gonna say I would love a sour D cut but guess I better buy seeds.
> What's your fav karma line so far?


Headbanger has been my favorite by far. Took me 3-4 runs to choose a keeper. I liked it so much I bought a second pack which might come in handy soon cuz I almost lost my cut recently and its in critical condition.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 14, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Headbanger has been my favorite by far. Took me 3-4 runs to choose a keeper. I liked it so much I bought a second pack which might come in handy soon cuz I almost lost my cut recently and its in critical condition.


What pheno did you keep? Hard time letting any of them go


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sour d and sssdh x jack..


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 4, 2019)

6 phenos of sour d bx2 successfully cloned and got the flip 4 days ago. Stoked. Any smoke reports from anyone lately? Kept 2 males for later as well.


----------



## Sveeno (Dec 4, 2019)

Yea man I got shambled out 3 different times trying to get packs had em in cart and they sold out 3 times before I checked out so if you or anyone else makes f2 hit me up I'd make it worth your time




bigbongloads said:


> 6 phenos of sour d bx2 successfully cloned and got the flip 4 days ago. Stoked. Any smoke reports from anyone lately? Kept 2 males for later as well.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 4, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Yea man I got shambled out 3 different times trying to get packs had em in cart and they sold out 3 times before I checked out so if you or anyone else makes f2 hit me up I'd make it worth your time


Yes f2 will be made but it might not be until spring time. Gotta run these ladies and see what I’m working with first. Also pollinating some other keepers in my garden like ice cream cake phinest cannabis cut sour power og dla5 bodhi to name a few


----------



## LinguaPeel (Dec 18, 2019)

This guy runs Sunday Goods in Az, right? If so, wow...


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 18, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> This guy runs Sunday Goods in Az, right? If so, wow...


Nope, hes not even from the US.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 16, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Yep, I did the headbanger, biker, skull cap...I'm running the sour d bx and karma OG right now.
> 
> I have a bunch of his gear in my stash....guava gelato x biker, tha melon, headbanger, white og, josh d, ODB, headstash, probably a couple more im forgetting.


How was the skull cap? Sitting on a pack...


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 16, 2020)

Bubba's girl said:


> How was the skull cap? Sitting on a pack...


It’s pretty good. Really pungent flowers with heavy branching. Not too difficult to grow and pretty good yields. Smells were mostly sour fuel


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 16, 2020)

Got my six females of sour d bx2 at 7 weeks flower. Smells really starting to come out lots of lemony gas funk and some strong chem funk on the shortest of the bunch.


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 16, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Got my six females of sour d bx2 at 7 weeks flower. Smells really starting to come out lots of lemony gas funk and some strong chem funk on the shortest of the bunch.


Mine didn’t get much smell till week7-9, I took them to 12 weeks from seed.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah they starting to smell more in week 7 for sure. Did you pick a keeper yet? How many females you have?


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 16, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah they starting to smell more in week 7 for sure. Did you pick a keeper yet? How many females you have?


I haven’t picked one yet,running them all again (4),I like one more than others,but as you know that’s subjective...they all yielded well,the clones are a week quicker than the original seed run,the effect is very unmotivational and relaxing...


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Finally found a karma thread . Awesome ! Just started growing again and am very interested in their ogs. Any suggestions? Also sorry if this isn't the place to ask


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Finally found a karma thread . Awesome ! Just started growing again and am very interested in their ogs. Any suggestions? Also sorry if this isn't the place to ask


Most of his stuff will please any OG fan. I think he will be dropping fresh headbanger stock again soon and you will definitely find some nice sour og plants in there but you really cant go wrong with any of his stuff.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Most of his stuff will please any OG fan. I think he will be dropping fresh headbanger stock again soon and you will definitely find some nice sour og plants in there but you really cant go wrong with any of his stuff.


Ty any other ogs u suggest?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Ty any other ogs u suggest?


Depends what you can find in stock. The biker male he uses puts out alot of OG phenos. Biker Kush, Sour Power OG, Karmarado OG, king mamba, rado biker should all be up your alley;


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jan 17, 2020)

I ran a pack of Karma's Biker Kush and his Josh D OG side by side a while back. Both were good but I preferred the Josh D. It was easily some of the best weed i have smoked in my life.
I bought another 2 packs to search for a keeper.


----------



## casperd (Jan 24, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> You run much Karma gear waterproof? I made lots of F2's of headbanger especially my Biker pheno.


you still got any of those headbanger seeds im doin a sour bubble seed run if you keen on a trade or i pay cash ?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2020)

casperd said:


> you still got any of those headbanger seeds im doin a sour bubble seed run if you keen on a trade or i pay cash ?


Got lots. Pm me


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 26, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Got lots. Pm me


Cool if I shoot you a pm in a few weeks? I’ve been looking everywhere for them. Almost bought a pack of trichome jungle cuz it had headbanger in it.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 26, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Cool if I shoot you a pm in a few weeks? I’ve been looking everywhere for them. Almost bought a pack of trichome jungle cuz it had headbanger in it.


Yes sounds good


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 26, 2020)

Testing Karmas Sherb IX x Biker Kush.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 27, 2020)

Finally getting around to flowering out some Karma Sour D Bx. About 2-3 Weeks outside.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2020)

Sour D Bx on Day 32


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 8, 2020)

One more time for Karma G because he is the motherfucking man.

Sherb IX x Biker Kush

You heard it from me first so dont say I didnt warn ya about this brain tingling lemon gas!


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 10, 2020)

Anyone ordered from these guys before? Looks like they have the Sour if anyone is still looking








Sour Diesel BX 2 - 12PACK


Sour Diesel BX2 is an incredible great type of marihuana reminding of the Sour D going around in 2008/2009! The incredible powerful flavour is realy oldschool, it is definitely the best strain together with the Josh D by Karma Seeds!




www.amsterdamseedcenter.com


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 10, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Anyone ordered from these guys before? Looks like they have the Sour if anyone is still looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems a little suspect...Karma hasnt dropped the Sour in a while and they have always sold out of everywhere else within the first day or two of a drop.


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 10, 2020)

The sour d bx2 sold out in minutes when they were released...and have not been made again,so buyer beware!


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 10, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> seems a little suspect...Karma hasnt dropped the Sour in a while and they have always sold out of everywhere else within the first day or two of a drop.


Yeah that was my initial reaction, but I took the shot anyway. I'll let ya know if anything comes of it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 10, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Yeah that was my initial reaction, but I took the shot anyway. I'll let ya know if anything comes of it.


I know a lot of people just scooped them up to resell or auction off, there's a good chance that's what these might be. Karma posts on ICmag regularly, he originally said there would be a new drop in March and he would have enough to keep everyone happy but it sounds like that has been pushed back. He said first up is going to be some new Fem work and also a bunch of haze crosses


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 10, 2020)

He did a test release of the A5 Haze S1,I believe.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 12, 2020)

Well, it was worth shooting my shot. My pack of Sowahh arrived today!


p.s. if you place the order with amsterdamcbdcenter instead of amsterdamseedcenter you can use code CBD4U for a 10%discount.


----------



## NapalmD (Feb 12, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Well, it was worth shooting my shot. My pack of Sowahh arrived today!
> Let's see what the pack looks like
> 
> 
> p.s. if you place the order with amsterdamcbdcenter instead of amsterdamseedcenter you can use code CBD4U for a 10%discount.


You ordered Monday and got them already? Do you live next door to Amsterdam seed center?


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 12, 2020)

Anyone who ran sour d bx2 what day did you chop at? Currently in week 11 with 6 phenos. Looks like they could go a little longer.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 12, 2020)

NapalmD said:


> You ordered Monday and got them already? Do you live next door to Amsterdam seed center?


Yeah I ordered monday evening and they arrived Wednesday lunchtime. I'm in the UK


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 12, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone who ran sour d bx2 what day did you chop at? Currently in week 11 with 6 phenos. Looks like they could go a little longer.


I started flowering a pheno on New Years outside and it looks like it will be ready by 60 days. It is typical to have shorter flowering times during the winter in Hawaii. I had one really fast pheno on the headbanger that was done in like 50 days but not worth keeping.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 12, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I started flowering a pheno on New Years outside and it looks like it will be ready by 60 days. It is typical to have shorter flowering times during the winter in Hawaii. I had one really fast pheno on the headbanger that was done in like 50 days but not worth keeping.


That’s fast I wouldn’t chop any of these 6 ladies I’ve got at 60. Day 72 or 73 right now and it seems they could go another week. We’ll see. Definitely found one that’s super smelly fuel and sour funk. 3 of the 6 phenos I kept for the second run.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 15, 2020)

Smoked some mind blowing Rosin yesterday at Michigan Mike's place. It was TH Seeds S.A.G.E X Karma's Biker Kush and I still have the flavor in my mouth this am lol. Lips smacking-mouth coating lemon gas for days. I love the terp balance of vibrant lemon and gasoline


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 15, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone who ran sour d bx2 what day did you chop at? Currently in week 11 with 6 phenos. Looks like they could go a little longer.


The seed run was 12 weeks for me..


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 23, 2020)

Just smoked my first of 6 phenos of sour d bx2. Really stoked at what I found. Great flavor and the high is awesome really up beat talkative happy floaty sativa type high. And the flavor is lemony fuel sour funk with some skunkiness in there. Great stuff


----------



## Palckl899014 (Feb 24, 2020)

Where can I pick up some karma gear?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 24, 2020)

I ended up chopping my Sour D Bx2 at Day 55. I could've left her out another week probably but I'm leaving for a snowboard trip today and didn't want to risk leaving them outside in the rain while I'm gone. She looked pretty done though, pistils fully receded and some amber trichs. 

Another local grower is also growing out a pack of Sour D Bx2 and he just told me he cut all the tops at Day 50.

Growing outdoor in the winter in Hawaii cuts a week or two off typical flower times vs. summer


----------



## Daylee (Mar 3, 2020)

Any advice on what the best karma gear is if you like spicy or gassy heavy hitting indica/kush?


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 3, 2020)

I went 11-12 weeks on mine , worth the wait for sure


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I ended up chopping my Sour D Bx2 at Day 55. I could've left her out another week probably but I'm leaving for a snowboard trip today and didn't want to risk leaving them outside in the rain while I'm gone. She looked pretty done though, pistils fully receded and some amber trichs.
> 
> Another local grower is also growing out a pack of Sour D Bx2 and he just told me he cut all the tops at Day 50.
> 
> Growing outdoor in the winter in Hawaii cuts a week or two off typical flower times vs. summer


55 is long for short season.
How did they turn out??


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 12, 2020)

kona gold said:


> 55 is long for short season.
> How did they turn out??


I've only harvested one pheno so far, and it lacks a little in flavor but checks alot of other boxes. Buds are dense and frosty, but the flavor is not translating that well to the smoke. I have another pheno I'm letting go a little longer but its really similar to the first plant I harvested. 
From what I've seen, the plants with the less OG looking flowers are the winners. Not sure if there is much improvement over the headbanger, as the OG phenos in those have great flavor from the biker and you still find nice Diesel leaning plants.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m down to 2 phenos of sour d bx2 to keep out of 6. I kept one shorter stockier girl that gets bushy with lots of golf ball nugs. Really chemmy skunky diesel funk on her. The other one has bigger buds and is all fuel and tart lemons. Lip smacking flavor.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 13, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> He did a test release of the A5 Haze S1,I believe.


I dont think he waited for the results of the test releases, but they have officialy been launched. From the tests they dont seem to look promising. Neither do any of the crosses doubling on the haze A. Nevil did say doubling up on haze A isnt very good and that the haze C seems to handle the inbreeding beter. Karmas prices seem to reflect this to. His one out crossing of the a5 pollen to hash plant skunk is quite abit expensiver.


----------



## RocketBoy (Mar 19, 2020)

TheWholeTruth said:


> I dont think he waited for the results of the test releases, but they have officialy been launched. From the tests they dont seem to look promising. Neither do any of the crosses doubling on the haze A. Nevil did say doubling up on haze A isnt very good and that the haze C seems to handle the inbreeding beter. Karmas prices seem to reflect this to. His one out crossing of the a5 pollen to hash plant skunk is quite abit expensiver.


I wouldn't speak too soon if I were you.

*A5haze S1's*


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 21, 2020)

RocketBoy said:


> I wouldn't speak too soon if I were you.
> 
> *A5haze S1's*
> View attachment 4508355


I didnt say good plants cant be found. Its that a lot are being tested. Is that a test grow. How old is the plant, 3months. Obviously no ones seen them finished yet. Karmas done good by making them available atleast people can get some idea of what the a5 is an a chance at finding their own keeper. But ive not seen any finished tests. But you can buy them.
Looks nice, is there any pictures of other phenos from that grow and other grows ?


----------



## Daylee (Mar 21, 2020)

Daylee said:


> Any advice on what the best karma gear is if you like spicy or gassy heavy hitting indica/kush?


Any1?


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 21, 2020)

Daylee said:


> Any1?


Have a look through the thread, thers quite alot of info that will help. Anything made with his og or sour diesel is probably what your looking for. His headbanger is supposed to be really good aswell.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 22, 2020)

Daylee said:


> Any1?


can't go wrong with the biker kush. find a shorter greasy one.


----------



## cottee (Mar 28, 2020)

Missed the mochiesel drop! Heartbroken to say the least. Usually on it when it comes to the karma drops this corona shit tool my eye of the ball. Anyone no If anyone’s still got some or if they’ll do another drop?


----------



## Minirex (Mar 29, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yes sounds good


Was looking to find some real sour d attitude sold me Cali Conn and bulldog seeds as both fake .somehow it's the one strain that's alluded me.got some 91 chem that's the biggest real 91 I've ever seen green crack from Cali that's on the money homogeneous for sure and some super silver haze critical that's out of this world .would love to grab some beans of the headbanger and gift you any of the above.thank tried to pm either can't figure it out or as a new member I can't yet.please let me know what I need to do start some threads certain number of posts.thanks minirex RJ


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 29, 2020)

finally growing my first karma. I have a brotherhood og in veg. It's like a month old with some fat indica leaves


----------



## Nutzach91 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just purchased a pack of Karma Sweets (Guava Gelato × Karma Sour D). Has anybody ran these yet? Just so everyone knows all Karma strains on Speakeasy seedbank are buy one get one. So I got 2 packs for $150


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 7, 2020)

Headbanger F2 that I made. 13 weeks


----------



## waterproof808 (May 7, 2020)

Nutzach91 said:


> Just so everyone knows all Karma strains on Speakeasy seedbank are buy one get one. So I got 2 packs for $150


 That’s not really a huge savings but speakeasy does have some stuff you can’t find elsewhere. His packs usually sell for around $80 in Euro seedbanks.


----------



## Nutzach91 (May 12, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> That’s not really a huge savings but speakeasy does have some stuff you can’t find elsewhere. His packs usually sell for around $80 in Euro seedbanks.


Better than no savings rigbt?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 18, 2020)

my last 3 of karma HB seeds! All female HB I’m noticing different characteristics amongst the three.


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2020)

My sour d dom pheno of headbanger. Still have 8 seeds left of the original run. So sour perfumey and straight gas earthy flavor


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 1, 2020)

So happy to have instantly found some info here in yalls thread about these, to the towel...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> So happy to have instantly found some info here in yalls thread about these, to the towel...


I'm sitting on a pack of the ghostrider og, haven't seen too many pics. Good luck, be interested in how they do for you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 1, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm sitting on a pack of the ghostrider og, haven't seen too many pics. Good luck, be interested in how they do for you.


 Ya i love the look I saw in the early photos in this thread so ill definitely post back


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 1, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> So happy to have instantly found some info here in yalls thread about these, to the towel...


I grew the GhostRider V2 and it was nice.
You have the original, awesome!
Those seeds must be a few years old.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 1, 2020)

Anyone here grow the Miley Biker? I just popped half pack with 100% germination.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jun 1, 2020)

God i wish headbanger would hurry up and drop.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 6, 2020)

Sherpa
K2 x Sour D Bx2


Had to grab these after seeing K2 in the mix. Used to get some great K2 20 or so years ago


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone have any info on the Sour Josh ? I cant find info on lineage anywhere. Seeds banks arnt listing anything.

Is it just Sour D x Josh D Og or something ?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> Anyone have any info on the Sour Josh ? I cant find info on lineage anywhere. Seeds banks arnt listing anything.
> 
> Is it just Sour D x Josh D Og or something ?











Sour Josh


<p><span style="color: #000000;">Josh #1 OG and Sour Diesel combine to create this super pungent hybrid strain.</span><br /><span style="color: #000000;"> Test grows of Sour Josh yielded massive amounts of large, light green buds that fill the grow space. Staking or support of some type is...




karmagenetics.gorilladaze.com


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 12, 2020)

@Gemtree Lovely ! Cheers


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> @Gemtree Lovely ! Cheers


Hope you get a sour d pheno it's crazy sour and would be killer with josh d. You just pick that up somewhere?


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Hope you get a sour d pheno it's crazy sour and would be killer with josh d. You just pick that up somewhere?


Yea just picked 12 up at attitude seeds UK. Been waiting for a Sour D x2 or or Bx3 but they are sold out soon as they get listed over here


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> Yea just picked 12 up at attitude seeds UK. Been waiting for a Sour D x2 or or Bx3 but they are sold out soon as they get listed over here


Nice looks like they will be sour dom with that pic they used. My sour headbanger is some of the best weed I've ever tasted coats your mouth with sour og funk from day one dry. Be sure to allow a full 10-11 weeks from flip and slow dry for that danky dank.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Nice looks like they will be sour dom with that pic they used. My sour headbanger is some of the best weed I've ever tasted coats your mouth with sour og funk from day one dry. Be sure to allow a full 10-11 weeks from flip and slow dry for that danky dank.


Ive Just put 23 x Inhouse Genetics PKB Remixes in, so ill pop these and do a really short veg to weed out any males and go from there. Been wanting to do a nice Sour for ages, so ill find a few moms and mix up the grow after with some of these phenos in my wilma


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 12, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> Ive Just put 23 x Inhouse Genetics PKB Remixes in, so ill pop these and do a really short veg to weed out any males and go from there. Been wanting to do a nice Sour for ages, so ill find a few moms and mix up the grow after with some of these phenos in my wilma


Checked out your pics and you got some fire going. I'd even try to get a sour leaning male and cross it with some ihg mmmm.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Checked out your pics and you got some fire going. I'd even try to get a sour leaning male and cross it with some ihg mmmm.



hahaha mate id love to, but id probably end up fucking my whole grow up with jizz all over the place. If i do find any males i mite just go and guerilla grow them out to collect some pollen, I should have plenty of time left in the season and I know a perfect plot for them.

Tha PKB i just took down is the dogs danglies so far, its up on its 7th day hanging, ill take them to 10 and if they aint snapping ill go 14 and box them up. Been at 21 degrees at 55% humidity, but its been rainy the last few days so humidity has gone up to 65-70%.

Im not lighting one up till theyre done, ive still got oil and some hash from my runs of it last year kicking about, keef monsters !


----------



## Daylee (Jun 17, 2020)

Really wanna grow headbanger but its reg only.
What would be the best way to do it if you are limited to 2 plants


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m about to put some headbanger cuts on strainly


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 17, 2020)

Daylee said:


> Really wanna grow headbanger but its reg only.
> What would be the best way to do it if you are limited to 2 plants


he's dropping headbanger fems soon.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 17, 2020)

Any info on sour josh regs ?

the fems and regs the same ? I bought this pack from the tude 3 days ago I must have missed the bx3 drop .. I got the last pack of sour josh tho


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 17, 2020)

Dont Order from karmagenetics.gorilladaze.com.
Karma said its a scam site, they have headbanger listed in stock and several other long sold out packs.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Dont Order from karmagenetics.gorilladaze.com.
> Karma said its a scam site, they have headbanger listed in stock and several other long sold out packs.


If u look at the site it has no info just random numbers like 123-456-789 as the phone number

coinbase is listed as beware also that site seemed to good to be true


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 9, 2020)

Headbanger is back in stock at the Attitude...


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> Headbanger is back in stock at the Attitude...


Damn it says I haven't ordered from them since 2013 first order was 2010 lol. Good lookin out wonder if they are old stock or actually a new batch


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Damn it says I haven't ordered from them since 2013 first order was 2010 lol. Good lookin out wonder if they are old stock or actually a new batch


It’s a new batch,he sent 400 packs out.


#*2977*​Karma G
Senior Member








Join Date: Dec 2013
Posts: 1,889













































Headbanger is on route to PureSativa be there coming week, 400 packs so cant sell out at drop.
Also
Tha Melon
JoshD OG
King Mamba
O.D.B.

And the releas


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jul 9, 2020)

Already grabbed mine as soon as they dropped. Got a free 12 pack of King Mamba with it plus some other goodies.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 9, 2020)

Just added another pack of headbanger to my vault.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Damn it says I haven't ordered from them since 2013 first order was 2010 lol. Good lookin out wonder if they are old stock or actually a new batch


Same. I stopped ordering from tude but the free king mamba pack made it worth it. These are all fresh stock per KG


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 9, 2020)

discount code is still 420 lol..you guys do breeder packs?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> discount code is still 420 lol..you guys do breeder packs?


"rollitup" works also for same discount. I do breeder packs and did "No guarantee" for the first time with attitude. I've used another Euro bank for a while and never purchased insurance, always received my orders.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> discount code is still 420 lol..you guys do breeder packs?


I always get the t-shirt option,guaranteed delivery and it pisses my wife off too,like getting two birds stoned at once..


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> I always get the t-shirt option,guaranteed delivery and it pisses my wife off too,like getting two birds stoned at once..


Yeah I get the shirt too have like 6 of the old school ones just forgot if I picked breeders packs but it says they take them out for stealth


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 9, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> "rollitup" works also for same discount. I do breeder packs and did "No guarantee" for the first time with attitude. I've used another Euro bank for a while and never purchased insurance, always received my orders.


Was wondering how lax they are these days. Mine usually went through Chicago so probably still gonna do the guarantee. Pretty sure my address is on a list now lol


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I get the shirt too have like 6 of the old school ones just forgot if I picked breeders packs but it says they take them out for stealth


I don’t care about the package,just as long as I get the right beans..


----------



## Pi$tol (Jul 9, 2020)

Sold out


----------



## gwapman (Jul 9, 2020)

sold out on attitude, any body use puresativa seedbank for us shipping?


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 9, 2020)

gwapman said:


> sold out on attitude, any body use puresativa seedbank for us shipping?


Don't think they ship to the USA.


----------



## gwapman (Jul 9, 2020)

damn well if anybody wants to sell any headbanger seeds let me know lol


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Jul 9, 2020)

gwapman said:


> damn well if anybody wants to sell any headbanger seeds let me know lol


Got any sdbx3?


----------



## gwapman (Jul 9, 2020)

Jefe de jefes said:


> Got any sdbx3?


no


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Jul 9, 2020)

gwapman said:


> no


Bummer. I’m trying to get my hands on a pack 

Should have some headbanger soon. 

I think there will be a restock. Sounded like there was plenty to go around this time so I’d keep my eyes open.


----------



## casperd (Jul 9, 2020)

anyone grown tha melon ?


----------



## fieldhand (Jul 10, 2020)

More headbanger up at Attitude right now


----------



## Pi$tol (Jul 10, 2020)

Many thanks brother


----------



## casperd (Jul 10, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4152788 Biker kush View attachment 4152789


how stinky ?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 10, 2020)

Sherb Biker is back in stock too, dang...I would've added that to my order yesterday.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 10, 2020)

Bruh how I miss headbanger 2x the sherb biker sounds fire Ima grab it but I want the headbanger


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 10, 2020)

The Britishseedbank will be stocked on Monday..


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 12, 2020)

Josh d og


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 13, 2020)

Headbanger is back in stock at attitude this morning


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 13, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Headbanger is back in stock at attitude this morning


I actually used that email me when I’m stock and jumped on a pack .. I have sour josh also idk which to run first


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 13, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I actually used that email me when I’m stock and jumped on a pack .. I have sour josh also idk which to run first


pretty good deal with the free pack of king mamba and the july promo.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 16, 2020)

Joint Monster said:


> Yeah it's pretty nuts. Maybe I'm pretty nuts too, because the Rado Rose caught my eye, then I saw one stupid picture of a pheno of it, and then it was like an itch...... Just had to get it.
> 
> It was a picture of completely frosted nugs, with a description saying smells like roses and honey.


Running it at the moment and it’s near identical smell to rose water Turkish delight... just what I was after.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Headbanger is back in stock at attitude this morning


I just grabbed deuces
I received a tester pack the first go and it was some of the best tasting weed , top 10 easy 
Hit the tude before the promo ends


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 16, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just grabbed deuces
> I received a tester pack the first go and it was some of the best tasting weed , top 10 easy
> Hit the tude before the promo ends


I went to a small get together the other day for the first time in several months since the rona lockdown and my friend asked if I still had my Headbanger cut he got to smoke the last time I saw him because he remembered how tasty it was. Unfortunately, I lost the cut but I got a pack in the fridge and new one on the way from the tude. Seriously debating getting a third pack and the sherb biker while the promo is still going.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 16, 2020)

I have 3 packs of the banger,one pack of Tha melon,as well as sour melon,should be here in a month or two...postal service is really slow here in Canada.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up on the headbanger and promo. Just picked up a pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2020)

Just got tracking for my headbanger from attitude. Should be here Thursday so not too shabby. About 2 weeks from order. I'll update when package arrives.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just got tracking for my headbanger from attitude. Should be here Thursday so not too shabby. About 2 weeks from order. I'll update when package arrives.


Mine showed up last Friday. First time I didn’t pay extra for guaranteed shipping from them but it arrived fine. 
I still prefer using Ali Bongo for my Karma gear, they have free shipping and usually cost less with coupon code than everyone else but they never have good freebies, which I don’t really mind.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m supposed to start testing a Sherb IX x (lemon tree x sour d box 2 aka lemontini) cross for Karma sometime in the next couple of weeks. If all goes well with those, a bunch of LemonTini crosses will be in the pipeline.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I’m supposed to start testing a Sherb IX x (lemon tree x sour d box 2 aka lemontini) cross for Karma sometime in the next couple of weeks. If all goes well with those, a bunch of LemonTini crosses will be in the pipeline.


I’m also a tester sour lemon was my first choice.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 28, 2020)

I wanna kno if that sherb cut smokes like the sherbinski cut or better 

+1 on Ali but rn shipping is insane like 30 bucks
I popped 2 seeds of the melon one died from lighting but the other is bouncing back .. 

I have sour rado and biker and idk which to pop first


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I wanna kno if that sherb cut smokes like the sherbinski cut or better
> 
> +1 on Ali but rn shipping is insane like 30 bucks
> I popped 2 seeds of the melon one died from lighting but the other is bouncing back ..
> ...


I just double checked and its still free if you spend more than 100 which isnt too bad. I've never purchased stealth shipping from Ali and have used them like 10x in the past. 

I think his Sherb IX was personally selected from Dank Genetics gear. I believe Karma only uses personal selections hes made unless doing a collab with another breeder so its harder for people to copy his work and is more diverse than everyone breeding with the same Elites over and over.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I just double checked and its still free if you spend more than 100 which isnt too bad. I've never purchased stealth shipping from Ali and have used them like 10x in the past.
> 
> I think his Sherb IX was personally selected from Dank Genetics gear. I believe Karma only uses personal selections hes made unless doing a collab with another breeder so its harder for people to copy his work and is more diverse than everyone breeding with the same Elites over and over.


I agree but I think he used karmas gear ..im not sure but that was the description:. Karmas sherb ix was the selection


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I agree but I think he used karmas gear ..im not sure but that was the description:. Karmas sherb ix was the selection


I was wrong, the Sherb IX was bred by Cannarado but selected by Karma. 
Dank Genetics has a similar cross called Dankalato. I thought it came from Dank since they have also done collabs with Karma.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2020)

Attitude comes thru again 
Headbanger ordered on the 16th arrived today in US
Under two weeks in-spite of Covid 19


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jul 29, 2020)

Same here. Ordered Headbanger from Attitude on 15th, arrived in Oz yesterday. Tons of freebies too.

14 days from one side of the world to the other. Quality service.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 29, 2020)

I placed my order on the 9th of july and still not here(Canada)but I’ve noticed that all incoming mail has been delayed an extra 3 weeks now..


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 29, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> I placed my order on the 9th of july and still not here(Canada)but I’ve noticed that all incoming mail has been delayed an extra 3 weeks now..


yikes, hope they arent sitting somewhere in the summer heat.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 29, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> yikes, hope they arent sitting somewhere in the summer heat.


Ya who knows, probably in a hot as fuck trailer back logged at the hub.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 29, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> Ya who knows, probably in a hot as fuck trailer back logged at the hub.


Karma's a good dude, he'd def take care of you if you had a bad germ rate or anything.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 30, 2020)

I grew my first Karma plant. Brotherhood OG male. I cut some branches and put them in a window. He's starting to drop pollen. Smells like brand new can of tennis balls, rubber and OG funk. Going to do some chucking and freeze some pollen. I'll come back and make some F2s too.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 30, 2020)

My order finally hit the border,and I placed it on the 15th not the 9th sorry...


----------



## lukio (Jul 30, 2020)

also grabbed me some headbanger! been wanting to grow this for a while...cheers for the heads up.


----------



## lukio (Jul 30, 2020)

and now the sherb...whoops!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

might run these next but tempted to pick up a pack of headbanger


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> might run these next but tempted to pick up a pack of headbanger


I'd do it if you have the funds for it, who knows when he will remake them again and he's still using the original parents from the first drop. Honestly some of the best seeds I have run if you looking for a sour OG type plant.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I'd do it if you have the funds for it, who knows when he will remake them again and he's still using the original parents from the first drop. Honestly some of the best seeds I have run if you looking for a sour OG type plant.


Ya for sure dude. My flower room is in full swing again, I took a few months off during the winter/spring but started back up this summer, which was not a problem(I run a sealed room with mini split) Anyways I picked up a bunch of cuts for this run, some where phenomenal some just meh. I definitely want to pop my some beans though, I love pheno hunting. So I have the biker, need to get headbanger. Just have so many options for genetics to run. I have packs from thug pug, dungeon vault, TGA, sin city seeds, in house genetics, obviously karma and so much more, don't know what the fuck I should run.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I'd do it if you have the funds for it, who knows when he will remake them again and he's still using the original parents from the first drop. Honestly some of the best seeds I have run if you looking for a sour OG type plant.


Ditto the best pheno's yield for shit but I'm gonna go thru 24 seeds and see what I find


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ditto the best phone's yield for shit but I'm gonna go thru 24 seeds and see what I find


How many weeks do some of the great phenos run in flower?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How many weeks do some of the great phenos run in flower?


They are in the 70+ day range. Worth the extra time IMO.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> They are in the 70+ day range. Worth the extra time IMO.


Ya seems so...last few years I've been running pretty much cookies or some type of cookie cross, all have been really fire and they pretty much all finish in 60-65 days tops. 
I do want to switch it up and run something closer to a true og though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How many weeks do some of the great phenos run in flower?


It isn't that they need to run so long...but that IBL was known for the sour and not yield
My friends would love to see me go bankrupt growing only it
The best ones have minimal leaves


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 1, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya for sure dude. My flower room is in full swing again, I took a few months off during the winter/spring but started back up this summer, which was not a problem(I run a sealed room with mini split) Anyways I picked up a bunch of cuts for this run, some where phenomenal some just meh. I definitely want to pop my some beans though, I love pheno hunting. So I have the biker, need to get headbanger. Just have so many options for genetics to run. I have packs from thug pug, dungeon vault, TGA, sin city seeds, in house genetics, obviously karma and so much more, don't know what the fuck I should run.


karma and sin city. everything else is just noise.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2020)

Got my head bangers today and attitude swapped out the delicious seeds northern blue auto for a shitty ass tangerine dream auto by barney. Lol not a big deal but the northern blue auto I gave my buddy was good last year.

Interested in the king mamba freebies that came with the karma beans.


----------



## NapalmD (Aug 1, 2020)

Grew out 4 Headbanger fem testers from Karma a few years back and got 2 keepers that are unfortunately gone now but was some of the best weed I've smoked in the last 10 to 15 years. Just got a pack of regs yesterday from TwentyPast4Store from the UK to my mailbox in 7 days flat. Can't wait to run these again. Get you some fresh carbon filters


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 2, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> karma and sin city. everything else is just noise.


I'd beg to differ...i have grown some absolute fire from thug pug and dvg..
Wouldn't call this noise-


----------



## casperd (Aug 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd beg to differ...i have grown some absolute fire from thug pug and dvg..
> Wouldn't call this noise-
> View attachment 4642618
> View attachment 4642620


what is it ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 2, 2020)

casperd said:


> what is it ?


Meat breath from thug pug


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 3, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I grew my first Karma plant. Brotherhood OG male. I cut some branches and put them in a window. He's starting to drop pollen. Smells like brand new can of tennis balls, rubber and OG funk. Going to do some chucking and freeze some pollen. I'll come back and make some F2s too.





rollinfunk said:


> I grew my first Karma plant. Brotherhood OG male. I cut some branches and put them in a window. He's starting to drop pollen. Smells like brand new can of tennis balls, rubber and OG funk. Going to do some chucking and freeze some pollen. I'll come back and make some F2s too.


Hahaha I used to tell people there’s bud that smelt like a fresh can of tennis balls and they’d look at me like I was mad!! 
Glad I’m not the only one who picks that up. 
Peace


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 4, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Hahaha I used to tell people there’s bud that smelt like a fresh can of tennis balls and they’d look at me like I was mad!!
> Glad I’m not the only one who picks that up.
> Peace


He smells so awesome. I'm going to collect more pollen tomorrow and then kill him. lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 4, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Hahaha I used to tell people there’s bud that smelt like a fresh can of tennis balls and they’d look at me like I was mad!!
> Glad I’m not the only one who picks that up.
> Peace


I was hearing of people getting those fresh tennis ball smells on certain phenos from the headbanger and biker


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 4, 2020)

Received my headbanger today lots of freebies as well..


----------



## Renne (Aug 4, 2020)

Karma's Sour Diesel Bx2 day 53


----------



## Renne (Aug 4, 2020)

Di Frutti Day 53


----------



## Renne (Aug 4, 2020)

Biker Kush Day 53


----------



## Renne (Aug 4, 2020)

I probably don't even have to say it I'm sure you can all tell, but Bx2 day 53


----------



## Renne (Aug 4, 2020)

Archive's Rainbow Belts Day 53 the whole tent just Reeked of Zskittlez woops wrong thread


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 4, 2020)

Renne said:


> Karma's Sour Diesel Bx2 day 53
> She Looks like a beast,and you got another 3+ weeks till finished.very nice work!
> View attachment 4644441


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 4, 2020)

You guys are making me jealous of your headbangers and sd bx2


----------



## Renne (Aug 6, 2020)

Headbangers back in stock at Attitude and last I checked free pack of King Mamba with every Karma related order, what are you waiting for!!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 6, 2020)

Renne said:


> Headbangers back in stock at Attitude and last I checked free pack of King Mamba with every Karma related order, what are you waiting for!!


Ordered two days ago. Would of been rude not to really.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 7, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I was hearing of people getting those fresh tennis ball smells on certain phenos from the headbanger and biker


I never got that from headbanger but durango og and fire alien kush had tennis ball rubber smells. Wish they would make more durango it's up there with headbanger as my favorites. Think I have like 6 seeds of it left and would like to f2 them someday


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 7, 2020)

Renne said:


> Archive's Rainbow Belts Day 53 the whole tent just Reeked of Zskittlez woops wrong thread
> View attachment 4644449


Were these pretty consistent and stable? Just picked up two packs from the recent drop. Love me some Z. Send me a dm to not clog up the thread. Thanks


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Meat breath from thug pug


Maybe you could post it in the thug pug section as this is Karmas not yours


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 8, 2020)

1st pack arrived on the 29th
Second pack ordered 2 hours later arrived August 7th...go figure
Anyway
I'm 100% on the first pack of banger and o for 6 on the King Mamba 
Put six more in germ
So far they crack but no stem development , which to me means they weren't allowed to finish before harvest
Will update on germ rates


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 9, 2020)

Karma Josh d og
Bottom right white og


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Karma Josh d ogView attachment 4648970
> View attachment 4648971Bottom right white og


That white og is going need support when it start throwing some buds, both nice plants though, did you start from seed?


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> That white og is going need support when it start throwing some buds, both nice plants though, did you start from seed?


The white og is small... I'm hoping it doesn't need support ... there are 3 plants in that tote... left is greenpoint/ heisenbean grape punch and top right is Green line organics fuel berry... all started from seed later than normal ... covid delays on getting the spot ready and seeds started and planted


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 15, 2020)

blazing the white og now lovely lime pine og , I took mine to 84 days flower, 1 freebie and love it she's gives HUGE og lime buds, I ran 9x different strains in a 5x5 and she yielded 3 n half ounces dry, very dense big buds,love the high n taste of it,can't get enough of it, me n few mates blazed loads of this strain last night, this strain had us laughing n giggling at loads of stupid shit Everyone loves the white og, gonna be gutted when she's all smoked coz never kept her


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Flash63 (Aug 15, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 4654933


Still nothing in my mailbox


----------



## Huktonponics (Aug 19, 2020)

Has anyone ran the Sour Josh yet ? Ive got 6 fems in veg right now ( had 6 males also, kept the most vigorous 1 alive for an experiment ) so just wondering what phenos to look out for and if its anywhere near as good as his sour D ( that shit sold out fast.....3rd drop i missed ).

Any info and pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 19, 2020)

I grew two outdoor sour d bx2's earlier this year and was not that impressed with either pheno. The buds were nice and smelled decent but the flavor wasnt as good as the headbanger imo. 
Almost every pheno of the Headbanger I grew had amazing mouth coating flavor and was very hard to pick a keeper, I had to flower them like 3x before I narrowed it down. If you've never grown it, I would not hold out on buying a pack of HB while its currently in stock. He still uses the original parents and its a really great, reliable strain. If you have trouble sourcing a nice sour OG cut, you can easily find your own in the HB.


----------



## Renne (Aug 19, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 4654933


@waywrproof808 are these from the testers picked from icmag or different?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 19, 2020)

Renne said:


> @waywrproof808 are these from the testers picked from icmag or different?


yeah, they are from the IC test group. I have germinated the sherbtini's already with about 4 above ground.


----------



## Renne (Aug 21, 2020)

What's your handle on Icmag?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 21, 2020)

Started 8 Headbangers. 7 up and 1 binned. The cotyledons emerged but the radicle never busted out. Could've grown it but it was quite stunted so I binned.

Word to the wise, I would suggest a good 24 hour soak prior to paper towel or sowing. Mine, at least, are not remotely as vigorous as the cooper chems but this is a highly worked line from Karma so that is to be expected. The radicle on some of the others had trouble emerging from the casing as well hence the good soak first.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2020)

The radicle is the initial root that emerges from a seed....are you saying the cotyledons emerged but the radicle never grew?
i've always done an overnight soak on every seed I've ever popped


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2020)

Renne said:


> What's your handle on Icmag?


I'm kalopatchkid on IC. I have a miley biker journal in progress there and I just started 8 of the Sherbtini testers.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 22, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The radicle is the initial root that emerges from a seed....are you saying the cotyledons emerged but the radicle never grew?
> i've always done an overnight soak on every seed I've ever popped


Yes, thats what i'm saying, mate.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 24, 2020)

My Headbanger arrived today!


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 24, 2020)

Best of luck with them.

Mine at 10 days.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 27, 2020)

testers arrived today finally..


----------



## Renne (Aug 28, 2020)

Good to see the testers made it there Knuckles!


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 28, 2020)

I put the melon tini in coco this morning...


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 30, 2020)

Sherbtini


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 31, 2020)

Blast off


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 31, 2020)

I think melon Tini is gonna be fire 

I have a melon in veg idk if it’s male or female yet but it smells a lot .. like gas I can’t wait to flower it


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 31, 2020)

Gotta say I'm a bit jealous of you guys running new lines, but excited to see what's coming down the line.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I think melon Tini is gonna be fire
> 
> I have a melon in veg idk if it’s male or female yet but it smells a lot .. like gas I can’t wait to flower it


Did you pop a pack of Tha Melon?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 31, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> Did you pop a pack of Tha Melon?


nah just like 4 seeds but only 2 made it bc of my error ..


----------



## JJGreen85 (Aug 31, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> My Headbanger arrived today!


Where did you order these from? Looking to get some myself. Hope they turn out for you.. happy growing..


----------



## JJGreen85 (Aug 31, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> Received my headbanger today lots of freebies as well..


Can I ask where you ordered these seeds from? I'm looking to try this strain.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 31, 2020)

JJGreen85 said:


> Can I ask where you ordered these seeds from? I'm looking to try this strain.


It’s still in stock at Attitude


----------



## BlackAdderII (Sep 1, 2020)

my puresativa.com order came trough


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 2, 2020)

Atti


JJGreen85 said:


> Where did you order these from? Looking to get some myself. Hope they turn out for you.. happy growing..
> [/QUOTE
> Attitude and they’re giving away a 12 pack of king mamba regs with every order from karma.
> Plus all the normal freebies.


----------



## Matix35 (Sep 2, 2020)

BlackAdderII said:


> my puresativa.com order came trough


.
Nice choice!i finally ordered a headbanger me toocant wait


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 3, 2020)

Day 1 of Flower on 3 Miley Biker Phenos in the smallest pots I have ever flowered in. Lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 3, 2020)

Small pots are dope to me less floor space and u can get monsters if u kno what your doing .. downside is having to water so much .. small pots deff need irrigation to not dry out every night mid flower


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 3, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Small pots are dope to me less floor space and u can get monsters if u kno what your doing .. downside is having to water so much .. small pots deff need irrigation to not dry out every night mid flower


Yeah saves money on soil too. I usually flower in 7’s and blumats, but these are in 5’s with a new drip system I have on a timer. I’m digging it so far, less maintenance than blumats and the setup is a lot easier.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 3, 2020)

This is the male I kept. In a 1 gal lol.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 4, 2020)

Looking to run some karma gear, got sour power og, tha melon, skullcap and a couple beans of josh d og. Where should I start? Also have a headbanger x og2(foodog)? I got from a random auction


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 5, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Looking to run some karma gear, got sour power og, tha melon, skullcap and a couple beans of josh d og. Where should I start? Also have a headbanger x og2(foodog)? I got from a random auction


I just snagged 2 packs of headbanger to try out some karma gear so my recommendation is the sour power and skullcap. All very similar terp profiles


----------



## Matix35 (Sep 5, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Looking to run some karma gear, got sour power og, tha melon, skullcap and a couple beans of josh d og. Where should I start? Also have a headbanger x og2(foodog)? I got from a random auction


I go with sour power too it was my favorite strain to grow and smoke ever!unfortunately i lost it and no where available


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 5, 2020)

Tha melon is supposed to be Karmas favorite smoke. IDK why I haven't run my pack yet.

Miley Biker


----------



## Houstini (Sep 5, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Tha melon is supposed to be Karmas favorite smoke. IDK why I haven't run my pack yet.
> 
> Miley Biker
> View attachment 4675225


That’s honestly why I picked it up, a friend that’s a rec grower wasn’t impressed in flower or extracts. That’s one person’s opinion, honestly a karma run is in my future.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 5, 2020)

I need to make F2s of brotherhood OG. I crossed it with Divine Intervention from bodhi. I can't get the smell out of my head of the brotherhood OG. Brand new can of tennis balls/OG/Lime/Funk. Super heavy on the brand new tennis balls can.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 5, 2020)

I'll freeze some of the pollen. 1 plant from Karma and he was a beast.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JJGreen85 (Sep 7, 2020)

Ordered Headbanger seeds yesterday, looking forward to watching these grow. Better yet, smoke it.. any tips on growing this strain? Got some decent bonus seeds coming to.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 9, 2020)

Some pics of the melon tini seedlings..


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 9, 2020)

JJGreen85 said:


> Ordered Headbanger seeds yesterday, looking forward to watching these grow. Better yet, smoke it.. any tips on growing this strain? Got some decent bonus seeds coming to.


make sure you take them at least 70 days in flower.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 11, 2020)

casperd said:


> you still got any of those headbanger seeds im doin a sour bubble seed run if you keen on a trade or i pay cash ?


Yes I have some left


----------



## casperd (Sep 11, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yes I have some left


il trade you like 50 sour bubble for like 10/20 headbanger seeds if your keen ?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 11, 2020)

Headbanger babies. Hopefully all girls.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 12, 2020)

Miley Bikers about one week into Flower and getting their stretch on. Drip Irrigation is the shit.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 19, 2020)

Miley Biker starting to get some frost

some Sherbtini testers starting to show sex after 1 month.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 20, 2020)

White og

Karma josh d og


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 23, 2020)

Melon Tini...


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice, Flash. What are you vegging under? Those are getting big quick.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 23, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice, Flash. What are you vegging under? Those are getting big quick.


Samsung board 4000k,yes they have some vigor.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 24, 2020)

Miley Bikers getting started


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 24, 2020)

Attitude has Head Banger back in stock.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Attitude has Head Banger back in stock.


My pack showed up the other day


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

Karma josh d og


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 24, 2020)

Headbanger are the only seeds I want that I haven’t got yet. One day, maybe a x-mas gift to myself if they are still around.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

White og bottom left


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 29, 2020)

Miley Biker getting some resin rails


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone tested or has any info on the rado biker or biker V2.0? 

Both look good and just popped up on attitude.

Tempted to grab the rado biker as the rado rose is incredibly tasty and knockout strong.

Cheers


----------



## BlackAdderII (Oct 5, 2020)

ok lets go


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2020)

The nose on this Miley Biker has my attention. OG with an underlying halitosis funk. Plants smell super loud


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 6, 2020)

Melon Tini took cuts put them into flower..


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## H420Baby (Oct 9, 2020)

Anyone run karma’s grenadine?
It is the same one cookies sells

karmarado Og x Miley Cyrus

some pictures would great too?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 9, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Anyone run karma’s grenadine?
> It is the same one cookies sells
> 
> karmarado Og x Miley Cyrus
> ...


It sounds very similar to the Miley biker that I just posted pictures above, difference being it uses the karmarado male instead of biker kush. 
I never ran the karmarado but some people dislike crosses that have the white in it Like the josh d og, but I’m sure if cookies is selling it, the probably found a nice keeper.
Can’t really go wrong with karma gear, he Keeps his prices on the cheaper end and the quality is usually as good or better than companies that charge over twice as much.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 10, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> It sounds very similar to the Miley biker that I just posted pictures above, difference being it uses the karmarado male instead of biker kush.
> I never ran the karmarado but some people dislike crosses that have the white in it Like the josh d og, but I’m sure if cookies is selling it, the probably found a nice keeper.
> Can’t really go wrong with karma gear, he Keeps his prices on the cheaper end and the quality is usually as good or better than companies that charge over twice as much.


Bro I have grown skull cap and sour d, I got he head banger, if I am honest I have a lot of beans! But I love the smoke of the grenadine, I can get pack but I never seen anyone really grow it?

It was made by cannarado and the selection was made by Karma I believe


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 10, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> It was made by cannarado and the selection was made by Karma I believe


Miley Cyrus was bred by cannarado. It's animal cookies x sour dubb. 
Karmarado was a collab between karma and pink house in colorado


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 10, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> It sounds very similar to the Miley biker that I just posted pictures above, difference being it uses the karmarado male instead of biker kush.
> I never ran the karmarado but some people dislike crosses that have the white in it Like the josh d og, but I’m sure if cookies is selling it, the probably found a nice keeper.
> Can’t really go wrong with karma gear, he Keeps his prices on the cheaper end and the quality is usually as good or better than companies that charge over twice as much.





waterproof808 said:


> Miley Cyrus was bred by cannarado. It's animal cookies x sour dubb.
> Karmarado was a collab between karma and pink house in colorado



yea I understand lineage, but it’s cannarado that made grenadine (Karma selected) where I was wanting
More info and shots of plant if any had grown IT?

thanks


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 10, 2020)

Karma's josh d og


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2020)

I think this photo was taken around Day 38 of flower on the Miley Biker. 
Today is now Day 41 and plants are in full floppy mode and I'm having to tie them to my ceiling for support. I think two of the phenos should be ready on Day 55-60, maybe earlier if the weather gets sketchy. 
There is a slower, less dense pheno that probably needs to go closer to 70 days of flower.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 17, 2020)

Pick these up a good price, going to run 4 in 30 litre sacks! Under 1000w hps back with a cmh 315 the cross is ckf x biker kush?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Pick these up a good price, going to run 4 in 30 litre sacks! Under 1000w hps back with a cmh 315 the cross is ckf x biker kush?


I will be surprised if the Mamba pop
I dropped 24 and only two germinated


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 17, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I will be surprised if the Mamba pop
> I dropped 24 and only two germinated


well there more than one way to skin a cat, seeds look very nice actually I can’t see there being a problem with them, and my mate got 4 in veg now which made me buy them 100 germ from his pack ‍ So far


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> well there more than one way to skin a cat, seeds look very nice actually I can’t see there being a problem with them, and my mate got 4 in veg now which made me buy them 100 germ from his pack ‍ So far


I stand corrected 
Yes the seeds appear fine and I'm now 3 for 24 after two weeks a straggler popped up


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 18, 2020)

Headbanger girls selected, transplanted and ready for topping/training.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 18, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I stand corrected
> Yes the seeds appear fine and I'm now 3 for 24 after two weeks a straggler popped up


some seeds have I found shell can be really thick! I would never advice cracking them, because you never know how soft they are and you can just crush them, but Ga3 and rooting hormone like 0.2 of mil in the water can really help, then failing that it’s the steam chamber, but I am soaking seeds atm in ecothrive biosys for 13 hours putting them in plugs it’s been very successful I be soak these once I have my new tent


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 18, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I think this photo was taken around Day 38 of flower on the Miley Biker.
> Today is now Day 41 and plants are in full floppy mode and I'm having to tie them to my ceiling for support. I think two of the phenos should be ready on Day 55-60, maybe earlier if the weather gets sketchy.
> There is a slower, less dense pheno that probably needs to go closer to 70 days of flower.


Beautiful bro killing looking Stunning well done


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 18, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> some seeds have I found shell can be really thick! I would never advice cracking them, because you never know how soft they are and you can just crush them, but Ga3 and rooting hormone like 0.2 of mil in the water can really help, then failing that it’s the steam chamber, but I am soaking seeds atm in ecothrive biosys for 13 hours putting them in plugs it’s been very successful I be soak these once I have my new tent


And what is the cause of hard shells?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 18, 2020)

I've noticed seeds bred outdoor can get thicker shells. I usually hand crack any seeds that don't show activity in 48 hours.


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 18, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I've noticed seeds bred outdoor can get thicker shells. I usually hand crack any seeds that don't show activity in 48 hours.


I don’t advise it people, but myself have done it to struggling seeds and have saved a couple but also killed a few! Some Ga3 at the right ppm will do the job also


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2020)

I actually recommend people manually crack stubborn seeds. Why wouldn't you? 

It is super easy and out of hundreds of seeds I've never crushed a single one. You simply hold seed with tweezers and gently apply pressure until it cracks. Works everytime.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 19, 2020)

Day 46 Miley Biker


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 20, 2020)

So far, so good 14 hour soak in root hormone and some mircobes I got 4 tales


----------



## BlackAdderII (Oct 20, 2020)

9 headbangers and 1 (probably) destroyer x c99


----------



## BlackAdderII (Oct 22, 2020)

while im waiting for the flora flex caps


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 22, 2020)

BlackAdderII said:


> while im waiting for the flora flex capsView attachment 4721698


Nice!! I ran headbanger last year and I'm ordering more tomorrow. Hope you continue to post your grow til harvest,


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Day 46 Miley Biker
> View attachment 4718684


Looks fucking gorgeous mate! Fucking diabolical!


----------



## BlackAdderII (Oct 24, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I ran headbanger last year and I'm ordering more tomorrow. Hope you continue to post your grow til harvest,


sure so long I dont get busted again


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 24, 2020)

Anyone got experience with crumbled lime? I think I'll pop my pack in a month or so. Saw some photos on Instagram that made me drool


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 24, 2020)

BlackAdderII said:


> sure so long I dont get busted again


Holy it's not a great one to grow if you're worried about smell that's for sure. I guess if you get busted then you might as well go down growing one of the best


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Day 46 Miley Biker
> View attachment 4718684


This pheno you got is nice. This is what I'm looking for from karma. I went with pack of biker kush. I like what I see from the headbanger as well but just don't want to mess with those longer flowering times of 11+ weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This pheno you got is nice. This is what I'm looking for from karma. I went with pack of biker kush. I like what I see from the headbanger as well but just don't want to mess with those longer flowering times of 11+ weeks.


Im kinda stoked to try the king mamba freebies I got with the headbangers. 

Its some og cut x biker kush, I think its called mamba too. But it sound good and if karma released it it should be good.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im kinda stoked to try the king mamba freebies I got with the headbangers.
> 
> Its some og cut x biker kush, I think its called mamba too. But it sound good and if karma released it it should be good.


The headbangers throw some yields of some sour goodness.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> This pheno you got is nice. This is what I'm looking for from karma. I went with pack of biker kush. I like what I see from the headbanger as well but just don't want to mess with those longer flowering times of 11+ weeks.


I ended up chopping that pheno at day 50. There was some budrot on a couple places, I think I was keeping the soil too wet at night and it led to guttation. I also didn't support it properly and it was a floppy mess. Smells like foul and gassy though. 

The other 2 pheno's are still going with no rot issues and starting to get a little bit of purple on the tips of the calyxes. I should have a nice handful of f2's too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I ended up chopping that pheno at day 50. There was some budrot on a couple places, I think I was keeping the soil too wet at night and it led to guttation. I also didn't support it properly and it was a floppy mess. Smells like foul and gassy though.
> 
> The other 2 pheno's are still going with no rot issues and starting to get a little bit of purple on the tips of the calyxes. I should have a nice handful of f2's too.


That suck you got bud rot, would you say that pheno would've finished at around 65 days? I want to chuck some crosses in the near future now I have some extra space figured some karma gear would be a good start for finding a male to use to hit my nice female cuts of assorted cookies/gelatos etc.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The headbangers throw some yields of some sour goodness.


One of my sour pheno's Headbanger.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 25, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I think this photo was taken around Day 38 of flower on the Miley Biker.
> Today is now Day 41 and plants are in full floppy mode and I'm having to tie them to my ceiling for support. I think two of the phenos should be ready on Day 55-60, maybe earlier if the weather gets sketchy.
> There is a slower, less dense pheno that probably needs to go closer to 70 days of flower.



That's outdoors?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> That's outdoors?


Yep, outdoor in a shed converted into a greenhouse. 



Dividedsky said:


> That suck you got bud rot, would you say that pheno would've finished at around 65 days? I want to chuck some crosses in the near future now I have some extra space figured some karma gear would be a good start for finding a male to use to hit my nice female cuts of assorted cookies/gelatos etc.


I'm not the best gauge of that because strains tend to finish faster outdoor in Hawaii because of our short days. That pheno probably would've been good anywhere from 55-65 days. I have one that will probably go past 70 though if the weather stays good.


----------



## casperd (Oct 25, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4724550One of my sour pheno's Headbanger.


how stinky are they ?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 25, 2020)

casperd said:


> how stinky are they ?


You have to use filters for sure. The farther into flower you get the more the smells kick up. I'm not great at descriptions but mine had a sweaty socks, sour citrus with some kind of skunky smell too. My friend was plowing my driveway in the winter and could smell them roughly 70 feet away from my house with window and doors closed -10 out. It's not lacking on smell or taste


----------



## BlackAdderII (Oct 26, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Holy it's not a great one to grow if you're worried about smell that's for sure. I guess if you get busted then you might as well go down growing one of the best


not worried about smell the incompetent cops stumbled upon my grow confiscated my tent lights fans and a bunch of seeds
its all good tho must remember to not let them in without a warrant tho


----------



## mashers (Oct 28, 2020)

I wish the boss would re-release the karmadown karma og x biker kush. its like og kush heaven le sigh


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2020)

mashers said:


> I wish the boss would re-release the karmadown karma og x biker kush. its like og kush heaven le sigh


That sounds like heaven...I have a pack of the biker kush I'm sitting on to run, I'm going to look for the perfect male to chuck some crosses


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

Not many pics being posted so figured I'd put up a couple of my last Headbanger run. One pic shows two pheno's and the one to the left is a biker pheno laying everywhere. I hated dealing with her at the start but she rewarded me nicely!! 

Second pic shows how these lady's stack. It was also a sour pheno with nothing sweet when you put your nose to the flower


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

My only Headbanger F2 I've run so far. This seed was out of my Biker pheno. Not bad for 1 seed. 

I have more Headbanger coming from Attitude but it will be at least 8-10 weeks to hit Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Not many pics being posted so figured I'd put up a couple of my last Headbanger run. One pic shows two pheno's and the one to the left is a biker pheno laying everywhere. I hated dealing with her at the start but she rewarded me nicely!!
> 
> Second pic shows how these lady's stack. It was also a sour pheno with nothing sweet when you put your nose to the flowerView attachment 4729801View attachment 4729802


Damn those are some nerf bats dude. This is an ideal strain to run for you tent growers wanting to make the most out of your space...your going to get a nice pull dude!


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 31, 2020)

Melon tini..


----------



## BlackAdderII (Oct 31, 2020)

headbangers


----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 10, 2020)

1 week since flip
no sign of sex yet


----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 13, 2020)

6 Females and 3 males
I'll post pics of the males tomorrow


----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 20, 2020)

judging by the early flowers I think the work of Karma is great


----------



## unfiltered (Nov 20, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> Just seen a pack of Karma Sour Diesel Bx2 on The Genetics Depot. About to scoop them as Ive heard nothing but great things about it.


Thank you for the heads-up. However, that seed company is ripping people off. $200 bucks for a pack of 12 reg seed! Common! Just get HeadBanger as from what I've seen/read, one will find sour diesel pheno/buds in there. Headbanger is available everywhere for around $90 bucks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

BlackAdderII said:


> 1 week since flip
> no sign of sex yet View attachment 4739341


Those filled out nicely, still sitting on a pack of biker kush. Can't wait to run this pack and I'm on the lookout for a solid male in this pack as well as getting some dank bud.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 20, 2020)

Karma finished his line work on the sour d bx2 and it will now be named the Sowahh. He did a recent Euro drop of it that sold out with the quickness but he said he's gonna do a bigger drop in the near future and it should be a regular menu offering like the headbanger etc.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> Just seen a pack of Karma Sour Diesel Bx2 on The Genetics Depot. About to scoop them as Ive heard nothing but great things about it.


The genetic depot is a scammer on IG. Someone just posted this morning showing fake packs he was selling. Then he blocked folks calling him out etc.

I'd stay away.


----------



## unfiltered (Nov 21, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Karma finished his line work on the sour d bx2 and it will now be named the Sowahh. He did a recent Euro drop of it that sold out with the quickness but he said he's gonna do a bigger drop in the near future and it should be a regular menu offering like the headbanger etc.


Thanks for reporting this info to this thread.

I had this pack added to the cart at puresativa but they don't ship across the pond. 10 minutes after, it was sold out.

I will keep my eyes out for these when Karma releases them again.


----------



## Matix35 (Nov 21, 2020)

I think ive seen on IG karma doing headbanger but feminized !normaly im a feminized type of grower but i just bought his handbanger in regular lol  maybe it will create better mother like people claim


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> I think ive seen on IG karma doing headbanger but feminized !normaly im a feminized type of grower but i just bought his handbanger in regular lol  maybe it will create better mother like people claim


Reg beans are great I've gotten best keeper phenos and more stability from regs. Also I know people debate this one but in my experience I have only gotten herms with fem seeds, never regs. Like I said my experience.


----------



## Matix35 (Nov 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Reg beans are great I've gotten best keeper phenos and more stability from regs. Also I know people debate this one but in my experience I have only gotten herms with fem seeds, never regs. Like I said my experience.


Thank you so much for this precious response!iam now in a regular hunt mode already


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Reg beans are great I've gotten best keeper phenos and more stability from regs. Also I know people debate this one but in my experience I have only gotten herms with fem seeds, never regs. Like I said my experience.


Oh I've gotten herms in reg beans for sure. Most surprisingly was goji og by bodhi. Not full herms but ball droppers. 

Though I've had more balls dropped percentage wise with fems I would bet. 

I started growing back in 2002 when I took the gamble of ordering skunk #1 feminized beans from Dutch passion via kind seeds in canada. Those fem skunks were so uniform and vigorous that I was sold on fem beans from the get go. Since then I honestly can't say one way or the other how regs or fems are better besides for breeding purposes.

To me it is just a matter of preference until the day more definitive scientific evidence proves that one results in better outcomes/product.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I've gotten herms in reg beans for sure. Most surprisingly was goji og by bodhi. Not full herms but ball droppers.
> 
> Though I've had more balls dropped percentage wise with fems I would bet.
> 
> ...


yeah the one time I got a herm was from reg seed I dont think it matters much if the seeds are reg or fem


----------



## Matix35 (Nov 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I've gotten herms in reg beans for sure. Most surprisingly was goji og by bodhi. Not full herms but ball droppers.
> 
> Though I've had more balls dropped percentage wise with fems I would bet.
> 
> ...


Thank you for these precious informations too!


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 21, 2020)

mel tini


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 26, 2020)

Melon Tini... first of six females coming down


----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 28, 2020)

my pollinated headbanger is showing these unique 12 bladed leaves with one of the short ones going the opposite direction


----------



## BlackAdderII (Nov 28, 2020)

at least 3 sets anyone seen this before?


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 29, 2020)

BlackAdderII said:


> at least 3 sets anyone seen this before?


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 29, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> nah just like 4 seeds but only 2 made it bc of my error ..


 how were they


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 2, 2020)

Some outdoor Miley Biker


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 2, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Some outdoor Miley Biker


Looks like it was grown in Hawaii. Bet it tastes good


----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 3, 2020)

2.5 weeks in


----------



## H420Baby (Dec 3, 2020)

One of my Biker Kush x Mamba
Very Chucky for a plant it’s age

got x3 seedlings on the go


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sherbtini Tester Day 33


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 3, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Sherbtini Tester Day 33
> View attachment 4758901


That looks great. Gotta love that early frost. 
Waterproof what's your fav Karma smoke so far?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2020)

I still think headbangers my favorite. With the Miley coming in a close second. I’m gonna run the Miley’s again, they all smoke pretty nice.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sherbtini testers day 36


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m currently vegging some white s1s they’re into their 3 node but you can smell em already it’s gonna be pretty stinky, I have some purple shah from Mzjill aswell that are a little more vigorous I popped the beans the same day and those smell strait dank. Haven’t seen any reports on those anywhere though


----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 14, 2020)

Day 30


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 15, 2020)

Day 43


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 21, 2020)

Just a heads up everyone. The choice seedbank has a free pack of skull cap with purchase of rado biker. They had a Christmas promo going as well and I got 13 free fem seeds from different breeders. 120$ shipped for 2 karma packs and 13 fem freebies is a sweet deal. Cheers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Just a heads up everyone. The choice seedbank has a free pack of skull cap with purchase of rado biker. They had a Christmas promo going as well and I got 13 free fem seeds from different breeders. 120$ shipped for 2 karma packs and 13 fem freebies is a sweet deal. Cheers.


UK is suspending international mail due to a new mutation of covid so orders will be delayed headed to the USA.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> UK is suspending international mail due to a new mutation of covid so orders will be delayed headed to the USA.


I got tracking info today. We shall see I suppose. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Dec 21, 2020)

Found a couple seeds in a hydro run from my Josh D Og,


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I got tracking info today. We shall see I suppose. Thanks for the heads up.


It will show up but may take a month or longer. Happened to me early this year when covid closures started. You should be all good!


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 21, 2020)

SilentBob024 said:


> Has anyone tried growing the terp line fruit bowl by karma genetics? Really tempted by it but don't see any real info or grow pictures anywhere. Just the commercial pics they give for it.


I ran it and im a SUPER big fan of karma but this one..was ok yield and super easy to grow but i grew better fruity strains but it my personal preference is still good just more of rotten orange like ..maybe some other will like it its just because i dont have lot of plant and want the best sorry for late reply


----------



## kwigybo88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Big ole Headbangers in a 2x4 tent.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 27, 2020)

Sherbtini


----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 31, 2020)

oh yeah I think I am finally about to hit above 1 gpw


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 1, 2021)

is there any American seed bank that carries Karmas gear?

I need to add Sowah and Headbanger to the stash


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> is there any American seed bank that carries Karmas gear?
> 
> I need to add Sowah and Headbanger to the stash


Speakeasy buy they are selling all current stock and not restocking. Get em now if you want them. Karma is 50% off there as well.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 1, 2021)

Speakeasy had them listed twice as high as any euro seedbank, so the sale makes them normal priced.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 1, 2021)

Speakeasy only has a couple strains

none are what im looking for

thanks for the suggestions though,any other US bank carry Karma?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Speakeasy only has a couple strains
> 
> none are what im looking for
> 
> thanks for the suggestions though,any other US bank carry Karma?


Probably not since karma is based in EU. I got my headbangers from attitude in September. Took about 3 weeks to receive them.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 1, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Probably not since karma is based in EU. I got my headbangers from attitude in September. Took about 3 weeks to receive them.


were the beans still in the original packaging?

main reason ive always avoided banks outside the usa is not getting the seeds in it original packaging and of course your package potentially getting snatched by customs


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> were the beans still in the original packaging?
> 
> main reason ive always avoided banks outside the usa is not getting the seeds in it original packaging and of course your package potentially getting snatched by customs


Yes but I requested the karma be delivered in original breeder pack. All the other seeds in the order came removed from breeders pack, which I don't like either.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 1, 2021)

I like using Ali bongo. always got my gear in breeder packs and they have the lowest prices. I think they offer a rollitup discount too.


----------



## Renne (Jan 1, 2021)

i have made Many orders from Attitude for Karma gear and other breeders and I have always received them in original Breeders packs
I am in Canada and I almost always used guarantee shipping for extra money and receive a tee shirt or hat, I recently just stopped used the guarantee shipping and still receive my orders in original packaging with no problems


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I like using Ali bongo. always got my gear in breeder packs and they have the lowest prices. I think they offer a rollitup discount too.


Good to know. I've checked them out before but wasn't sure how legit they were.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Good to know. I've checked them out before but wasn't sure how legit they were.


I’ve used their free shipping option a bunch of times and never had any issues. For some reason, they don’t seem to be getting the full karma drops this year.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 2, 2021)

I'll get back to you all in 3-6 weeks with the numbers happy new year all


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 2, 2021)

Renne said:


> i have made Many orders from Attitude for Karma gear and other breeders and I have always received them in original Breeders packs
> I am in Canada and I almost always used guarantee shipping for extra money and receive a tee shirt or hat, I recently just stopped used the guarantee shipping and still receive my orders in original packaging with no problems


My last two orders were removed from packaging and sent with a corner of packages 
Used the guarantee every time


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 2, 2021)

I have never used guaranteed shipping and always got my orders from attitude in breeder packs . Probably 4 or 5 orders


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> UK is suspending international mail due to a new mutation of covid so orders will be delayed headed to the USA.


O man I saw this on the news, is it as scary as it sounds?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O man I saw this on the news, is it as scary as it sounds?


Not sure honestly. Its a crazy time for sure!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure honestly. Its a crazy time for sure!


Ya man I can't tell if it's another news story to fill their headlines or something more, like will the new vaccines protect against the mutated virus. Fuck hopefully we can get back to some form of normalcy this new year


----------



## growerNshower (Jan 3, 2021)

Here they come! So hard to tell what they're going to do, but fascinating to see it playing out. Will be interesting to see if the vaccine confers cross-immunity to mutants. Theoretically it could go either way, but over time, you'd expect the strains with cross-immunity will die out as people get vaccinated and/or get infected and develop natural immunity. Those mutants that evade pre-existing immunity will flourish until new vaccines or infection result in their being targeted as well. This is the cycle of the flu and other common cold viruses...and so too will be that of the 'vid.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure honestly. Its a crazy time for sure!





Dividedsky said:


> Ya man I can't tell if it's another news story to fill their headlines or something more, like will the new vaccines protect against the mutated virus. Fuck hopefully we can get back to some form of normalcy this new year


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O man I saw this on the news, is it as scary as it sounds?


I made an order from the choice on December 21st and it is in the USA. Mail seems to be moving.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 4, 2021)

the clones I took from headbanger #8 in early/mid flower are rooting guess I'll be growing them alongside the lebanese I've promised my buddy to grow for several years

oh yeah my uk seed order finally got dispatched today


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man I can't tell if it's another news story to fill their headlines or something more, like will the new vaccines protect against the mutated virus. Fuck hopefully we can get back to some form of normalcy this new year





BlackAdderII said:


> the clones I took from headbanger #8 in early/mid flower are rooting guess I'll be growing them alongside the lebanese I've promised my buddy to grow for several years
> 
> oh yeah my uk seed order finally got dispatched today


Iam doing a pheno hunt right now of 12 headbanger me too what is your #8 favorite pheno?im still in veg


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 4, 2021)

it was the one with long buds not the short fat ones


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

BlackAdderII said:


> it was the one with long buds not the short fat ones


How’d they smell and how long did you flower?


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 4, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> How’d they smell and how long did you flower?


years of snortin speed I cant tell smells
halfway trough week 7 
I am not done yet


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 4, 2021)

BlackAdderII said:


> years of snortin speed I cant tell smells
> halfway trough week 7
> I am not done yet


Hahhahah coke back in the
day definitely did a number on my sinus. Some of those phenos of headbanger can go pretty long in flower right?


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahhahah coke back in the
> day definitely did a number on my sinus. Some of those phenos of headbanger can go pretty long in flower right?


I really dont know first time growing it still a lotta white hairs on most of them


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahhahah coke





Dividedsky said:


> Hahhahah coke back in the
> day definitely did a number on my sinus. Some of those phenos of headbanger can go pretty long in flower right?


I had a biker pheno that didn’t want to stop flowering but they’re worth the time and effort. I made F2’s of all 5 pheno’s to check out. Only 6-8 seeds took on my fav sour one. 
Someone said the F2’s are usually a week quicker but I have no idea.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 4, 2021)

BlackAdderII said:


> I really dont know first time growing it still a lotta white hairs on most of them


Ya you're at 7 weeks right? Lots of white hairs and if its still throwing white hairs usually means theres a bit of ways to go. When they start to turn orange/reddish/brown and receede back into bud is when it finishing up. These days I can tell when my plants are done by they way the look and the fact that most of my strains finish within 65 days of flipping to 12/12. I have 1 garlic breath that goes 70+ days in flower. So karma's headbanger can have phenos that go anywhere from 10-12 weeks in flower. Sure there are some 9 week phenos in there though. That's why I went with the biker kush, thought I'd have some more luck getting shorter flowering phenos with the biker, though the headbanger is absolutely fire from what I've seen.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 7, 2021)

haha 12 weeks is not too bad I usually grow shit like this


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 7, 2021)

Sherbtini testers at Day 67 outdoor


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 11, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> I made an order from the choice on December 21st and it is in the USA. Mail seems to be moving.


Update. All my seeds came in the mail today from the choice seedbank. Ordered on December 21st. Cheers everybody, stay safe.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Sherbtini testers at Day 67 outdoor
> View attachment 4789977View attachment 4789978View attachment 4789979


Do you grow in local soil and amend or do you make your own mix? Everything always looks primo!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 11, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Do you grow in local soil and amend or do you make your own mix? Everything always looks primo!!


I used to do the organic thing, but I dont have alot of free time with my work schedule nowadays, so I just use Promix and Jacks 321 and a few additives here and there. 
I've been averaging a little over 4 OZ's per 3 gal pot, which is decent enough for my needs but I live in a pretty busy area and I cant blow my yard up too much. Actually gonna do a first run in Coco in a couple weeks so I'll see if theres any improvements in yield.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I used to do the organic thing, but I dont have alot of free time with my work schedule nowadays, so I just use Promix and Jacks 321 and a few additives here and there.
> I've been averaging a little over 4 OZ's per 3 gal pot, which is decent enough for my needs but I live in a pretty busy area and I cant blow my yard up too much. Actually gonna do a first run in Coco in a couple weeks so I'll see if theres any improvements in yield.


If you run coco like promix you’ll have basically the same results. It does have a better water holding capacity than peat though. Indoors: 2 or 3 gallon pots with multiple feeds per day will increase yield but I’m not sure about outdoors


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 11, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> If you run coco like promix you’ll have basically the same results. It does have a better water holding capacity than peat though. Indoors: 2 or 3 gallon pots with multiple feeds per day will increase yield but I’m not sure about outdoors


t

I’m doing multiple feeds per day but I just got a good deal on some $8 bricks of coco from amazon, so I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> t
> 
> I’m doing multiple feeds per day but I just got a good deal on some $8 bricks of coco from amazon, so I'm gonna try it out.


Make sure to wash that coco a couple times before you use it. The brick stuff works great but needs a good cleansing to get rid of dust dirt and whatnot. Also run a little extra calmag.

Best of luck with the switch.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 12, 2021)

a few pics not the best looking plants but anyhow


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 15, 2021)

omg my ph pen was really out of wack it said 6.5 and drops said 4
luckily they're still alive lol


----------



## Dan_k_ganja (Jan 16, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I’m currently vegging some white s1s they’re into their 3 node but you can smell em already it’s gonna be pretty stinky, I have some purple shah from Mzjill aswell that are a little more vigorous I popped the beans the same day and those smell strait dank. Haven’t seen any reports on those anywhere though


Finished up a purple shah few months ago, was a solid producer. Was a really late bloomer as bud size skyrocketed in the last 2 weeks. Flowered close to 10 weeks with the last 2 being a flush. Smoke is a bit harsh (probably from my inexperienced dry/curing process) with strong increase in appetite and a lethargic sleepy properties. I think its a pretty solid strain, medium height, mid-tier thc %, and a big bud factory. My first grow in years but came out to be ~500g even with crazy wind burning the last few weeks. Here's a grow log maybe I will repost an actual thread lol. https://growwithjane.com/growlog/purple-shah-iusb


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 21, 2021)

day 70
Headbanger I'm thinking 2-5 weeks left


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 24, 2021)

Week 5 of Sour Josh. Second run of this, last run I did a test of 2 phenos and got 22 zips of 2 plants, bit they were twice the size.

So stuck 8 of them in a 8 pot Wilma under 4 x 320w worth of Citizen CLU048 1212.


These girls have a different sort of frost compared to other things I've ran, the trich heads are huge and vibrant, these sparkle like diamonds. Where as my PKB from inhouse genetics just looks like a frost chaos with no vibrancy.


----------



## hayrolld (Jan 26, 2021)

I mostly stick to US banks, but I have always done well with Midweek Song for my karma gear. Their price and selection are much better than the American banks, and they have not been seized like my attitude orders.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

Attitude sold out of Headbanger. Is there any available at another bank?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Attitude sold out of Headbanger. Is there any available at another bank?


Sensible seeds has it available.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sensible seeds has it available.


Thank you sir!! I have lots of F2’s but a pack in the fridge is gold.
Do they ship to Canada?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Thank you sir!! I have lots of F2’s but a pack in the fridge is gold.
> Do they ship to Canada?


I haven't used them yet but did research them and they seem legit. More positive than negative reviews. They're out of Europe so I believe they'll ship to Canada.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Im about 2 weeks out from harvesting my 4 Headbangers and I'm reasonably happy but i wont be growing again. Im sure the flower will be fantastic but the germ rates were poor, the veg is slow af and the stretch is absolutely ridiculous. 1.5' plants end up 5+' tall? Nah mate, not for me.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't used them yet but did research them and they seem legit. More positive than negative reviews. They're out of Europe so I believe they'll ship to Canada.


sensible is legit I didn't use them last time because I cant figure out the payment after they quit taking bank transfers


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 29, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> How’d they smell and how long did you flower?


week 11 now and allthough I cant tell smells very well I swear the tent reeks of cooked carrots


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2021)

BlackAdderII said:


> week 11 now and allthough I cant tell smells very well I swear the tent reeks of cooked carrots


That’s probably the sweaty sock chem funk. They really pack it on after week 7-9. Headbanger is a bit longer flowering than most are used to making it difficult to know when to feed properly. I have F2’s to run through til I get another pack
Did you get a biker Kush pheno?


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 29, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> That’s probably the sweaty sock chem funk. They really pack it on after week 7-9. Headbanger is a bit longer flowering than most are used to making it difficult to know when to feed properly. I have F2’s to run through til I get another pack
> Did you get a biker Kush pheno?


from the pictures I've seen of the biker kush kinda looks like my hb#11 sorry english is not my natural language and red wine makes me forget punctuation


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 29, 2021)

BlackAdderII said:


> from the pictures I've seen of the biker kush kinda looks like my hb#11 sorry english is not my natural language and red wine makes me forget punctuation


It’s all good. My punctuation and grammar is horrible and my mother tongue is English. This is scientific information that helps people know more about growing this line of Karma’s genetics.
The Biker pheno’s would probably more viney stems and tight golf ball like flowers. Mine seemed to want to flower longer than 10 weeks when I had to harvest them. I’d love to have a tight sour Og again. 
My 2 most sour pheno’s had no sweet smell when you put your nose to the flowers. They had more upright structure compared to my floppy biker pheno. They produce serious cola’s of mouth coating sour that everyone loves.
I’m in the process of searching through my F2’s of my favourite sour pheno for a male. I’m using him to pollinate 2 pheno’s of Sunshine Daydream (Bohdi Seeds) for personal seed stock.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 29, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> It’s all good. My punctuation and grammar is horrible and my mother tongue is English. This is scientific information that helps people know more about growing this line of Karma’s genetics.
> The Biker pheno’s would probably more viney stems and tight golf ball like flowers. Mine seemed to want to flower longer than 10 weeks when I had to harvest them. I’d love to have a tight sour Og again.
> My 2 most sour pheno’s had no sweet smell when you put your nose to the flowers. They had more upright structure compared to my floppy biker pheno. They produce serious cola’s of mouth coating sour that everyone loves.
> I’m in the process of searching through my F2’s of my favourite sour pheno for a male. I’m using him to pollinate 2 pheno’s of Sunshine Daydream (Bohdi Seeds) for personal seed stock.


right. your description of the biker pheno sounds like #10 very different to the rest


----------



## thenugget (Jan 30, 2021)

Has anybody had any dramas with karma hermies?

Very pissed off as I have 5 sherb bikers in my room at the moment just hitting 2 weeks flower and every single one of them is a full blown true hermie.


This run I made sure my environment was 100% in check and chose too run regular beans as I've had to pull a hermie in both of my last runs but admittedly, im sure they were by fault of my own. (Fucking with light etc) so I got a pack of 12 pack of regular sherb biker and chucked em in some cubes too start, I think 9 Germed and they all grew nicely. 


As I run a 4 site rdwc system I was only after 4 solid girls but have different lids so if I had 8 girls I could potentially run 2 plants in each tub.

Anyway I vegged 8 (2 in each lid ) in the system and chucked the last one in a bigger rockwool cube .. ended up with 5 showing female preflowers one of which was thr one in thr bigger rockwool cube.


I also have an ak-47 in a cube in the same room.
And here is after getting rid of the males and vegging and training 







Here they are a day or 2 ago roughly 12 days into flower






I use current cultures full line of nutes with r/o water and chiller. Tds around 400 and daytime temp 28-31c and humidity around 55% Nightime a few degrees cooler and 45% humidity . Have no lightleaks and everything is in check so im extremely annoyed too have to start over this close to a harvest of what were to be perceived as great quality nugs..
Here are some pics of male flowers.



I cut them all down last night and am extremely passed off with the time, money and energy wasted after only hearing good things about karma... I received 12 king mamba seeds when I made the order they are from Kali kush farms or something so I've got them germing but im quite sure its just another karma strain so fucked if I know but I've got them germing now.. 
Love too know what anyone thinks or if anyone has a similar experience with running karmas gear.. 1 or 2 id understand but for all 5 too be full hermie while one of thr most abused plants I've ever grown (the serious seeds ak47 in the same room) didn't I can't help but feel it was all down to karmas genetics.
Thanks


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 30, 2021)

thenugget said:


> Has anybody had any dramas with karma hermies?
> 
> Very pissed off as I have 5 sherb bikers in my room at the moment just hitting 2 weeks flower and every single one of them is a full blown true hermie.
> 
> ...


shit, that sucks. I grew out three ak 47 females from serious and one was a full blown hermie, funny enough. sucks to have to waste all those weeks to figure it out.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 31, 2021)

If you're absolutely positive there's no light leaks, or timer issues etc, then yeah its the genes. Karma is a great guy tho so if you contact him A.im sure he'd appreciate the feedback and B.you'll get replacements. He himself has said if everyrhing herms, then yeah there's a problem with those seeds.

I wouldnt bother with the Mamba's. They yield like shit.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just fyi, Ive got 4 headbangers about 5 days from harvest and no sign of herms.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 31, 2021)

@thenugget the fourth pic you posted shows stressed plants with the leaves all droopy. I don’t know how you get that in your set up, usually means they dried out. some Strains can take more abuse than others, so comparing different strains in the same room is never accurate. Besides the droopy pics, your plants look healthy so it’s tough to say. I would lean towards something environmental before blaming the plants.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 31, 2021)

thenugget said:


> Has anybody had any dramas with karma hermies?
> 
> Very pissed off as I have 5 sherb bikers in my room at the moment just hitting 2 weeks flower and every single one of them is a full blown true hermie.
> 
> ...


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hectic stretchers. Need a 10' tall tent for this strain lol. 5 days til chop.


----------



## thenugget (Feb 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> If you're absolutely positive there's no light leaks, or timer issues etc, then yeah its the genes. Karma is a great guy tho so if you contact him A.im sure he'd appreciate the feedback and B.you'll get replacements. He himself has said if everyrhing herms, then yeah there's a problem with those seeds.
> 
> I wouldnt bother with the Mamba's. They yield like shit.


Yeah man im 100% on the environment, that's why I'm so pissed off is because I made it a priority too never be fucking around in there when lights were on and turned off and was so anal this grow documenting everything and going too the effort off weaning out males with regular beans instead of fem which now it seems after doing alot of reading on the herm subject regular beans are just as likely too herm as their female counterparts? Don't know the truth in that but i was led to believe that regular seeds produced stronger, better plants anyway. 
Another shot off the fucking balls they were everywhere. Some worse than others but none the less all 5 plants were 100% hermie and i can confidently say that it had nothing to do with stress.

As for the king Mamba's they are all I've got so im starting them anyway its either them or take some more cuttings off an already revegging cutting that I took off one of my outdoor girls which looked like it could be a keeper but yet too see how she turns out.
Strain is margalope by cannrado 





eastcoastled said:


> @thenugget the fourth pic you posted shows stressed plants with the leaves all droopy. I don’t know how you get that in your set up, usually means they dried out. some Strains can take more abuse than others, so comparing different strains in the same room is never accurate. Besides the droopy pics, your plants look healthy so it’s tough to say. I would lean towards something environmental before blaming the plants.


As I said man my environment is 100% in check as I went thr extra mile this go around too be sure of that. And the picture you are referring too was taken right after putting the net over the plants so they obviously were stressed a touch but mind you this was a week or so before flip and thr droopy plant you must be referring too in the back was either one of the plants in a rockwool cube and did need a drink but the plants in thr system were as healthy as can be


----------



## BlackAdderII (Feb 2, 2021)

hi guys my headbangers are closing in on 12 weeks but the trics still look mostly clear still should I give it a couple more weeks?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Try 11/13 light cycle. It can help ripen then quicker.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Feb 2, 2021)

Serious concern here! Got two freebies from karma..crumbled lime..Did a whole freebie run this time.Hso Chemdawg..Barney's g13 haze..Lemon Thai.. pineapple xpress a...The two crumbled lime were dead nuts full blown Hermaphrodite plants at first stages of flower...I was excited as karma is one breeder I've never used but have been eyeballing for quite some time..Don't think this steers me completely away from karma as they are seeds..BUT. I've never had a full blown hermy and I'm somewhat of a veteran seed grower..few nanners now and then but not this...WHAT GIVES.. really want to try crumbled lime


----------



## sandshuru (Feb 4, 2021)

thenugget said:


> Has anybody had any dramas with karma hermies?
> 
> Very pissed off as I have 5 sherb bikers in my room at the moment just hitting 2 weeks flower and every single one of them is a full blown true hermie.


I'm running 10 sherb bikers from Karma here, its on 3 week flower, I had 5 males, 2 pure females (until now), and 3 hermies, one with a lot of bags, one intermediate, and one I detect only one bag.. but here can have a relattionship with heat stress (~34ºC) and maybe stress by very low light on veg, I don't know... I'm running they with other 8 plants, and have no others hermies.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 4, 2021)

BlackAdderII said:


> hi guys my headbangers are closing in on 12 weeks but the trics still look mostly clear still should I give it a couple more weeks?


Is this your first run with Headbanger? I found some were ready at 60 days up to 80 days. The shorter fatter bud OG leaners were done earlier. The trics on the Sour leaners will look alittle clear even when there done at 75-80 days. I find they lose there flavor alittle and go towards a tired stone instead of a happy up high after 75 days. Out of 2 packs of Bangers i kept a 60% Sour 40% Og that ive harvested at 65,70,72,75,78,80, and 82 and the 75 day was the best. ive had her for awhile obviously, lol! Shes a tasty bitch!!!


----------



## BlackAdderII (Feb 4, 2021)

booms111 said:


> Is this your first run with Headbanger? I found some were ready at 60 days up to 80 days. The shorter fatter bud OG leaners were done earlier. The trics on the Sour leaners will look alittle clear even when there done at 75-80 days. I find they lose there flavor alittle and go towards a tired stone instead of a happy up high after 75 days. Out of 2 packs of Bangers i kept a 60% Sour 40% Og that ive harvested at 65,70,72,75,78,80, and 82 and the 75 day was the best. ive had her for awhile obviously, lol! Shes a tasty bitch!!!


yes sir
I had some serious ph problems during this grow
serious foxtailing buds with a lot of new white hairs
guess I'll pull them down today


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 4, 2021)

Day 70 headbanger, please excuse the roasted leaves. I'm used to heavy-feeding indicas and burnt the shit out of these. Anything with Sour D dominance can be finicky apparently but lesson learnt.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Day 70 headbanger, please excuse the roasted leaves. I'm used to heavy-feeding indicas and burnt the shit out of these. Anything with Sour D dominance can be finicky apparently but lesson learnt.
> 
> View attachment 4816708


Those look incredible!

Makes sense they look that way.
Chemdawg also fries up nicely.
Some say she starts eating herself and gives the appearance that she's been overfed.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 4, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Day 70 headbanger, please excuse the roasted leaves. I'm used to heavy-feeding indicas and burnt the shit out of these. Anything with Sour D dominance can be finicky apparently but lesson learnt.
> 
> View attachment 4816708


Dank


----------



## BlackAdderII (Feb 5, 2021)

good genetics grown badly


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 8, 2021)

Headbanger at chop


----------



## Huktonponics (Feb 13, 2021)

Sour josh at week 9 on a 10.5 / 13.5 light / dark split. Putting my winter frost my new millennium in for 4 days and then 3 day flush.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Feb 13, 2021)

510 grams + 150 in popcorn and trim
480 watt leds = decent


----------



## Ando87 (Feb 24, 2021)

I am looking for Headbanger seeds but cannot find any available online, does anyone know where they are for sale and in stock? Thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2021)

Ando87 said:


> I am looking for Headbanger seeds but cannot find any available online, does anyone know where they are for sale and in stock? Thanks


Probably only euro banks, try sensible seeds. They had some not too long ago


----------



## U79 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ando87 said:


> I am looking for Headbanger seeds but cannot find any available online, does anyone know where they are for sale and in stock? Thanks


Old School Genetics in Barcelona and/or Organic Earth in NL should have them


----------



## Ando87 (Feb 24, 2021)

U79 said:


> Old School Genetics in Barcelona and/or Organic Earth in NL should have them


Thanks will give those a shot


----------



## bigbluntmike (Feb 24, 2021)

A no go on sensible seeds, I tried ordering through them and they let me pay and then was told they were out of stock, had to settle for Josh d og. Other than that the order was delivered In two weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2021)

bigbluntmike said:


> A no go on sensible seeds, I tried ordering through them and they let me pay and then was told they were out of stock, had to settle for Josh d og. Other than that the order was delivered In two weeks


Thats bogus man! But at least those Josh og are nice too.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 24, 2021)

Dookie farms on strainly had a couple packs of headbanger for like 200$ a piece not sure if they are still there.


----------



## bigbluntmike (Feb 24, 2021)

I really hope so, popped a half pack six for six on germ


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 9, 2021)

Got dang, I'm late to the Karma party.
MISSING: Have you seen any of these beans? 
Karma’s Jack
Jack o Nesia
Sour Jack
SSSDH Jack
I've subscribed to Karma's email updates but not too sure how often drops our at the retailers.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

Anyone grow out Sour Melon? I'd love to give them a try if they smell anything like the name


----------



## Billytheluther (Mar 12, 2021)

Karma white og S1 next to blue blue gelato 41 if i remember the name correctly


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 14, 2021)

Karma headbanger sour dominant phenos week 8.5 i love them i hope i gonna find a good day time fuel keeper they all looking great got 8 female on 12 super healthy plants like always !i got some old sour power growing too the keeper choice will be tuff and fun!


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 14, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Sour josh at week 9 on a 10.5 / 13.5 light / dark split. Putting my winter frost my new millennium in for 4 days and then 3 day flush.View attachment 4825227View attachment 4825228View attachment 4825229View attachment 4825230


Looking incredible !the taste must be awesome


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 15, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> @thenugget the fourth pic you posted shows stressed plants with the leaves all droopy. I don’t know how you get that in your set up, usually means they dried out. some Strains can take more abuse than others, so comparing different strains in the same room is never accurate. Besides the droopy pics, your plants look healthy so it’s tough to say. I would lean towards something environmental before blaming the plants.



Look healthy as fuck to me. Probably just turned on lights. I do wonder if he has another issue given it happened his last run too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone run the southern haze collective beans yet?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Karma headbanger sour dominant phenos week 8.5 i love them i hope i gonna find a good day time fuel keeper they all looking great got 8 female on 12 super healthy plants like always !i got some old sour power growing too the keeper choice will be tuff and fun!


Karma biker and headbanger definitely throw out some nice greasy thick og colas. How long are you headbangers going in flower? I went with the biker because I thought they would have a little less of a flower time.


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 15, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone grow out Sour Melon? I'd love to give them a try if they smell anything like the name


I have a pack here that I’ll be germinating soon..


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Karma biker and headbanger definitely throw out some nice greasy thick og colas. How long are you headbangers going in flower? I went with the biker because I thought they would have a little less of a flower time.


Iam at week 8 or 9 and im planning to go to 11week i think..normaly 9 or 10 is my maximum lol but it look like it worth it!good choice for your biker!i have a old sour power OG iam growing with my headbanger gonna take a keeper of each! the sour power is more fast !and yeah the biker pheno i got yield well and seems to be a little faster


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 15, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Iam at week 8 or 9 and im planning to go to 11week i think..normaly 9 or 10 is my maximum lol but it look like it worth it!good choice for your biker!i have a old sour power OG iam growing with my headbanger gonna take a keeper of each! the sour power is more fast !and yeah the biker pheno i got yield well and seems to be a little faster


Ya I figure most biker can finish 9-10..I honestly don't really like running stuff over 9. Once in a while to change things up but alot of the gelatos and even triangle kush crosses I run have phenos that finish in 8-9 weeks. Fuck one of the gelatos I have finishes in 60 days flat and it still pulls some impressive yields.


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I figure most biker can finish 9-10..I honestly don't really like running stuff over 9. Once in a while to change things up buy alot of the gelatos and even triangle kush crosses I run have phenos that finish in 8-9 weeks. Fuck one of the gelatos I have finishes in 60 days flat and it still pulls some impressive yields.


Yeah gelato and TK are awesome! ! My preference for keeper is yield and flower time too !! And i think its the first check for lot of people as well!for the headbanger, i just hope it will give a good sativa high with fuel because yeah,thats long...lol


----------



## gwapman (Mar 17, 2021)

anybody grow Sweets from karma?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Regret to report my final headbanger seed, vegged for 7 weeks is a true herm. Female preflowers up top and a couple male balls down the bottom. It will be binned. Regret not cloning the girls I had but tbh they were a pain to grow.

Definitely some top quality smoke tho.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 28, 2021)

This is my Karma wish list. I cant seem to find any of these anywhere. Are they available? Karma beans seem to be unicorns. 

Sour Jack
Biker Kush
Karma's OG 
Headbanger
SSSDH x Jack Herer


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 28, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Thank you for the heads-up. However, that seed company is ripping people off. $200 bucks for a pack of 12 reg seed! Common! Just get HeadBanger as from what I've seen/read, one will find sour diesel pheno/buds in there. Headbanger is available everywhere for around $90 bucks.


Really? Where? I can't find any available anywhere.


----------



## U79 (Mar 28, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Really? Where? I can't find any available anywhere.


Organic Earth and Old School Genetics has it in stock


----------



## Billytheluther (Mar 28, 2021)

white og s1


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 28, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> white og s1


Looking fabulous what is the nose?


----------



## Billytheluther (Mar 28, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Looking fabulous what is the nose?
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## DukeFluke (Mar 31, 2021)

Hmm... just finishing up a run of Karma's headbanger and from the first couple of little testers I've had of it, I'm not getting much in terms of taste from it. It's not a punchy strain which comes through the joint, ya dig? 

Potent as fuck, and it's a yielder.... it also hermies so watch out for that. I pulled a few out of about 12 females. 

But yea... was hoping for more in terms of flavour

I did headband years ago which was from reserva privada and Karma's said this is his version of that (not the rp version just HB in general) and to be honest, from first impressions, it doesn't compare


----------



## DukeFluke (Mar 31, 2021)

thenugget said:


> Has anybody had any dramas with karma hermies?


Yes. Not dramas because they were caught in good time. But herms yep. A few of them in the HB as I said above. Keep your eyes peeled on his strains, don't half ass your checks... or grow them separately in a test area.


----------



## DukeFluke (Mar 31, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Those look incredible!
> 
> Makes sense they look that way.
> Chemdawg also fries up nicely.
> Some say she starts eating herself and gives the appearance that she's been overfed.


That's not what happens, they've just been overfed. Lots of people do it with proper Kush or Diesel strains. They don't feed like the more commercial stuff so you need to back off the nitrogen


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 31, 2021)

Nah, I have had that experience with karma gear too.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeFluke said:


> That's not what happens, they've just been overfed. Lots of people do it with proper Kush or Diesel strains. They don't feed like the more commercial stuff so you need to back off the nitrogen


Dude, I've had it happen and I use the 
Lucas Formula which doesn't have shit for nitrogen feeding 1.2 ec, so it isn't from too much nitrogen.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 1, 2021)

DukeFluke said:


> Hmm... just finishing up a run of Karma's headbanger and from the first couple of little testers I've had of it, I'm not getting much in terms of taste from it. It's not a punchy strain which comes through the joint, ya dig?
> 
> Potent as fuck, and it's a yielder.... it also hermies so watch out for that. I pulled a few out of about 12 females.
> 
> ...


My headbanger from the original release were the most sour coat your mouth strain ever. Maybe he lost the original parents


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 1, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> My headbanger from the original release were the most sour coat your mouth strain ever. Maybe he lost the original parents


he still uses the original parents.


----------



## DukeFluke (Apr 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Dude, I've had it happen and I use the
> Lucas Formula which doesn't have shit for nitrogen feeding 1.2 ec, so it isn't from too much nitrogen.


Must be something else then, because the plants don't go like that for nothing. Something at the root system is going wrong if the plant looks like that. Not the end of the world though



Gemtree said:


> My headbanger from the original release were the most sour coat your mouth strain ever. Maybe he lost the original parents


Fuck knows then... I never heard a bad review of this strain anywhere, and it's been done nicely too... some of them look sick... but the flavour isn't there.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 1, 2021)

My old headbanger cut was pure tennis ball can funk on the nose and mouth coating OG kush on the exhale. Got alot of good feedbank whenever I shared a joint with someone.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 2, 2021)

U79 said:


> Organic Earth and Old School Genetics has it in stock


Neither one ships to America. Any American seed banks carry it?


----------



## U79 (Apr 2, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Neither one ships to America. Any American seed banks carry it?


Ok, you could email Mandala seeds and ask for a custom order. Don’t know about the US..


----------



## DukeFluke (Apr 2, 2021)

Weird. How many of you have grown it under Led?


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 2, 2021)

U79 said:


> Ok, you could email Mandala seeds and ask for a custom order. Don’t know about the US..


Mandala is super cool about special orders, they can get you pretty much whatever you want from the banks they carry. Nice folks and a great bank.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 2, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> My old headbanger cut was pure tennis ball can funk on the nose and mouth coating OG kush on the exhale. Got alot of good feedbank whenever I shared a joint with someone.


The headbanger I just ran from new stock had the same gassy sour taste


----------



## unfiltered (Apr 2, 2021)

Any of you guys know where I can get the Sowah or latest Sour Diesel BX? I've been looking hard for this. If any of you got extras, I would love to trade as I have a big library of high quality legit beans from reputable breeders. DM me please.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 2, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Any of you guys know where I can get the Sowah or latest Sour Diesel BX? I've been looking hard for this. If any of you got extras, I would love to trade as I have a big library of high quality legit beans from reputable breeders. DM me please.


Auctions. I wanted those too. They’re usually pricey in auctions though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Any of you guys know where I can get the Sowah or latest Sour Diesel BX? I've been looking hard for this. If any of you got extras, I would love to trade as I have a big library of high quality legit beans from reputable breeders. DM me please.


Johnnyappleseedz on ig had some sowah packs up for sale a few days ago. I've done business with him so ill vouch for him.


----------



## Kunichika (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello fellow growers and blowers, i am from the Netherlands and karma genetics is originally from the Netherlands. But overhere they are out of stock. Please oh please where do y'all het your headbanger seeds


----------



## Kunichika (Apr 5, 2021)

517redeye said:


> View attachment 4866223


517redeye i hot aQuestion do you still get this package and if you have van you make a picture of the front site?


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 6, 2021)

Kunichika said:


> Hello fellow growers and blowers, i am from the Netherlands and karma genetics is originally from the Netherlands. But overhere they are out of stock. Please oh please where do y'all het your headbanger seeds


Organic Earth & Old School Genetics has them.


----------



## Kunichika (Apr 6, 2021)

Fuck me, organic earth is based in my home-town. I know karma was a dutch company but bever now their store was only 3,5km from my house. Fuckkk woww. Tomorrow i visit Them. Thanks my friend


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 7, 2021)

Kunichika said:


> 517redeye i hot aQuestion do you still get this package and if you have van you make a picture of the front site?


----------



## Kunichika (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 7, 2021)

Kunichika said:


> Thanks


I bought those in the fall of 2013 i doubt many remain it was also.considered limited production at the time


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 7, 2021)

Rado rose.
Probably the best plant I’ve found from seed in years!!


----------



## unfiltered (Apr 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Johnnyappleseedz on ig had some sowah packs up for sale a few days ago. I've done business with him so ill vouch for him.


What is his exact IG name? And how can we trust this guy? Is he selling official packs or seeds that he made?


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> What is his exact IG name? And how can we trust this guy? Is he selling official packs or seeds that he made?


Lol I just did the same search and came up empty too. One guy just selling random bag seed and another hadn’t made a post in a couple weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> What is his exact IG name? And how can we trust this guy? Is he selling official packs or seeds that he made?



As far as trust, that's up to you to decide. I've done business with him and Useful sent him my way originally so thats why I'd say he is worth at least contacting.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4874114
> As far as trust, that's up to you to decide. I've done business with him and Useful sent him my way originally so thats why I'd say he is worth at least contacting.


Thx bro he doesn’t have the sowah for sale, just crosses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Thx bro he doesn’t have the sowah for sale, just crosses.


Ok, maybe it was zowah I seen and just thought sowah.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Apr 8, 2021)

My clone only skullcap


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Headbanger biker kush pheno very robust plant and big yield compared to sour phenos


----------



## BlackAdderII (Apr 19, 2021)

headbanger hash


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 21, 2021)

Just dropped my karma collab, gorilla bubble bx5 x sour diesel bx4! #karmasquad


----------



## Kunichika (Apr 22, 2021)

antonioverde said:


> Just dropped my karma collab, gorilla bubble bx5 x sour diesel bx4! #karmasquad


Where do you dropped it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2021)

Just soaked 6 headbangers from recent drop of them via attitude seeds. Ill keep yall updated.


----------



## StickyHappiness (Apr 23, 2021)

Here is a shot of some funked up White OG I'm growing right now. Had a bunch of reg seeds from a while back, a few refused to germinate but this one and a male come up. The thing is, the only soil that I had on hand was whatever shitty stuff I could find at home depot. I think I'll do my best to reveg this one and try to get some cuts that I'll plant in a proper medium then I'm tossing her.


----------



## Jefe de jefes (Apr 25, 2021)

Going to take a shot at making some sdbx4 X thesour and sdbx4 X sdbx4 beans. 
Just pollinated today. Got my fingers crossed


----------



## migenetics (Apr 25, 2021)

Karmas headbanger x tonygreens gorilla bubble at day 25 of 12/12 frosting up nicely.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 25, 2021)

StickyHappiness said:


> Here is a shot of some funked up White OG I'm growing right now. Had a bunch of reg seeds from a while back, a few refused to germinate but this one and a male come up. The thing is, the only soil that I had on hand was whatever shitty stuff I could find at home depot. I think I'll do my best to reveg this one and try to get some cuts that I'll plant in a proper medium then I'm tossing her.
> View attachment 4885706


Looking nice, how is the density?


----------



## Railage (Apr 30, 2021)

So I'm doing some browsing for some Karma, was wanting Headbanger but it looks like a fair amount of people on here are getting armpit funk, tennis ball funk, etc along with the Sour.

I am funked the fuck out like that, so that is turning me away from the Headbanger.

I'm wanting to grab something that is like just a Sour, Lemon, Gas. 

What would yall recommend? id end up grabbing two packs to run.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

Railage said:


> So I'm doing some browsing for some Karma, was wanting Headbanger but it looks like a fair amount of people on here are getting armpit funk, tennis ball funk, etc along with the Sour.
> 
> I am funked the fuck out like that, so that is turning me away from the Headbanger.
> 
> ...


Any pack from the SOWAH collection but I got several ECSD pheno's and a sour lemon one from the latest headbanger release
No"funk" to be found


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2021)

Railage said:


> So I'm doing some browsing for some Karma, was wanting Headbanger but it looks like a fair amount of people on here are getting armpit funk, tennis ball funk, etc along with the Sour.
> 
> I am funked the fuck out like that, so that is turning me away from the Headbanger.
> 
> ...


Im hoping for sour from my headbangers. My lvtk is funk enough for me. Ill let you know what I find. PS ill get those g og headed your way Monday.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 30, 2021)

Any US banks carry Karma?


----------



## migenetics (Apr 30, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Any US banks carry Karma?


Neptune and seedsherenow are the only ones I know of.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Any US banks carry Karma?


I ordered my h bangers from attitude fall last year, no guarantee shipping with breeders packs and got them in two weeks. I try to avoid overseas but 3 orders from attitude around same time and all came in 2 weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2021)

Far left row, top 5 plants are headbangers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2021)

Four in middle row 1 gallon pots are headbangers


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2021)

Coming along nicely! Still sitting on two packs of these from an Attitude promo while back


----------



## Flash63 (May 21, 2021)

Im sitting on two packs as well,I also have a sour melon that I might crack open soon.


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2021)

Flash63 said:


> Im sitting on two packs as well,I also have a sour melon that I might crack open soon.


Had to look that one up it sounds good, wonder what the Melon is.


----------



## fadedtree (May 25, 2021)

This isn't technically a karma question but i got a karma x road dawg (I'm pretty sure it's the karma og but not positive) freebie recently wondering if anyone has any thoughts on it really because I can't find any info on the farm (other than they're in NJ) that's on the pack but the genetics make me wanna pop some .


----------



## Hiero1 (May 26, 2021)

white og day42


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2021)

I'll be flipping my 4 headbangers this weekend. I'll get pics up when they start flowering in a couple weeks.


----------



## Southside112 (May 26, 2021)

Hiero1 said:


> View attachment 4909564 white og day42


Nice !! Just got 3 fems of this. Looking great. Plan on running 2 next run.


----------



## Hiero1 (May 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Nice !! Just got 3 fems of this. Looking great. Plan on running 2 next run.


It smells exactly like og funk.


----------



## Southside112 (May 27, 2021)

Hiero1 said:


> It smells exactly like og funk.


Looks delicious. Definitely excited to run these. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Hiero1 (May 27, 2021)

Karma delivers da funk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2021)

4 headbangers bottom row from left, these plants were struggling at 1st but quickly caught up to the rest of tent. Nice fat leaves


----------



## Hiero1 (Jun 1, 2021)

more white og


----------



## migenetics (Jun 2, 2021)

bubblehead day 61!


----------



## migenetics (Jun 2, 2021)

More bubblehead, headbanger phenos are easy to pick out as they have that og kushy smell and og branching, they definitely need support!


----------



## migenetics (Jun 2, 2021)

I forgot to add, this is my first run with LEDs so definitely not my best work(lacking something in terms of nutrients, I added magnesium but maybe I needed more calcium as well). Also had my room stuffed due to unfortunate circumstances. These are from seed and had 30 plants in a 4x5 in one gallon (or less) of soil for the first 30 days of 12/12 with little intake air coming in. After that they had space and room (4x and better airflow and they really started to shine. The smells and resin are off the charts. Heavy filtering is necessary if you have neighbors (I don't) these things reek! Like sour diesel, It's the first thing I smell when I get home and on a hot humid day it's overwhelming. Karma's headbanger definitely shines in this cross!


----------



## antonioverde (Jun 10, 2021)

Headbanger x Gorilla Bubble Bx5 fems...
Tony G and Karma G 2021 collab
Bryan says they smell like fresh sour tennis balls and fruity pebbles...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 11, 2021)

antonioverde said:


> Headbanger x Gorilla Bubble Bx5 fems...
> Tony G and Karma G 2021 collab
> Bryan says they smell like fresh sour tennis balls and fruity pebbles...
> View attachment 4920746


Looks dank. I have pollen from a brotherhood OG male that was a fresh can of tennis balls. I've been chasing headbanger and only have it in a cross with goji (5 seeds). These fems are very tempting. lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 11, 2021)

2/4 headbangers were female, these are 2 weeks 11/13 light, other 2 plants are males that I got flowering in different area not sure if ill keep the tall male or shorter one (not pictured)


----------



## Hiero1 (Jun 16, 2021)

White og harvest. So much og


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 18, 2021)

_Skullcap Friday chere's_


----------



## SYZ (Jul 2, 2021)

3 Headbangers down at 12 weeks. Extremely impressed with this variety.

This loud sour leaner with kerosene, citrus zest and skunky undertones:



and these two leaning more Biker with OG rubber/latex funk with notes of greasy leather, sour sweat and a touch of lemon:


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jul 2, 2021)

Look way better than what mine did. Good job. Stretch is hectic on the sour-leaners.


----------



## SYZ (Jul 2, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Look way better than what mine did. Good job. Stretch is hectic on the sour-leaners.


Thanks man, it was an out-of-control run plagued with issues but these plants have been troopers.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 2, 2021)

SYZ said:


> 3 Headbangers down at 12 weeks. Extremely impressed with this variety.
> 
> This loud sour leaner with kerosene, citrus zest and skunky undertones:
> View attachment 4934911
> ...


Nice job on your plants. My sour pheno’s had no sweet smell just sour. Karma sure made proper selections


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 2, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Look way better than what mine did. Good job. Stretch is hectic on the sour-leaners.


I found the worst stretch on my biker pheno. I had to support everything multiple times but the reward was worth the effort.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 2, 2021)

Need cuts lolol


----------



## SYZ (Jul 2, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Karma sure made proper selections


My first run with Karma gear but it sure won't be my last. Had a cheeky sample of the sour leaner... terps and effect were rocking already. Never had so much flavour from a flash-dried, uncured bud. Kudos to the man!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2021)

My two headbangers are starting to plump up and both have the classic sour smell and bud formation. 1 is probably 4-6 inches taller but not sure if that is from one being a little slower to get going in veg or stretch. Ill get pics up later today.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2021)

This is taller headbanger but both look like this.


----------



## donburi (Jul 9, 2021)

Based on this thread, it seems like Headbanger is the closest thing available to Karma's Sour D IBL / BX line right now, is that right? Does anybody have a line on Sour D IBL seeds?


----------



## U79 (Jul 10, 2021)

donburi said:


> Based on this thread, it seems like Headbanger is the closest thing available to Karma's Sour D IBL / BX line right now, is that right? Does anybody have a line on Sour D IBL seeds?


Sour Diesel IBL is an old Reservoir Seeds release. Lately I have seen it only in crosses.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 10, 2021)

U79 said:


> Sour Diesel IBL is an old Reservoir Seeds release. Lately I have seen it only in crosses.


There’s a auction on Speakeasy of Karma’s Sour D. There was last week


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 13, 2021)

My 2 headbangers


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 13, 2021)

how tall are they?looks like the sour but not as chunky…Im still sitting on three packs..I’m popping them soon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 13, 2021)

Flash63 said:


> how tall are they?looks like the sour but not as chunky…Im still sitting on three packs..I’m popping them soon.


I flowered them out as seedlings so they're small. I typically just flower seedlings and take cuts to veg out if plant is worth it. They were only 6-10 inches tall when put in flower and now are 24-28 inches tall or so. The top buds are small but really dense and they will take a bit longer, another 3-4 weeks at least to finish.


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 13, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I flowered them out as seedlings so they're small. I typically just flower seedlings and take cuts to veg out if plant is worth it. They were only 6-10 inches tall when put in flower and now are 24-28 inches tall or so. The top buds are small but really dense and they will take a bit longer, another 3-4 weeks at least to finish.


Thats how my sour leaning looked but bushed out and floppy. Sometimes the tops would be so stretched I'd tie them all together in the middle like a bail of hay and just let them flop to one side


----------



## donburi (Jul 14, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> There’s a auction on Speakeasy of Karma’s Sour D. There was last week


Sadly it looks like I missed it.



U79 said:


> Sour Diesel IBL is an old Reservoir Seeds release. Lately I have seen it only in crosses.


Interesting...I hadn't done my research when I said Sour D IBL, I guess Karma only does the Sour BX line aka Sowahh - is that right?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 14, 2021)

donburi said:


> Sadly it looks like I missed it.
> 
> 
> Interesting...I hadn't done my research when I said Sour D IBL, I guess Karma only does the Sour BX line aka Sowahh - is that right?


Unless you wanted to pay over $700 for it, you didnt miss anything. I also question speakeasy integrity. The first time they dropped the sour d bx2, they had no breeders packaging as they said packaging was confiscated in mail or something...then the second sour d drop "never arrived" and they blamed Oni and Karma and said they worked together to rip speakeasy off. Now all of a sudden he has some old Karma Sour D packs in breeder packs on auction starting at $700. 

Anyway, I ran some seeds from the first Sour D Bx drop speakeasy that did not come in breeder packaging and did not find a keeper but I still have some beans left. Headbanger was alot better to me, and I had to run my potential keepers 3 times to decide which was the best.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 14, 2021)

donburi said:


> Sadly it looks like I missed it.
> 
> 
> Interesting...I hadn't done my research when I said Sour D IBL, I guess Karma only does the Sour BX line aka Sowahh - is that right?


Yes karma has the real deal sour. Top Dawg also has a bx3 that is sold out, and bx4 coming soon, but it seems like karma’s is the one to get. I have seen karmas sold out sowah for 800-1000 And topdawgseed for 3-400. topdawgs Seemed to come out pretty quickly after people Went crazy for karma’s box line


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2021)

Mountain Bike #5
(Old Dutch cut K2 x Biker Kush)

Beautiful nostalgia trip with this strain, two in flower and the nose on both is straight K2 fruityness. It's surprised me a little as the terps as loud and as nice as the Rainbow Belts and Mothers Hashplant I've also in flower from seed. This was a little hunt for my wife who still talks of the K2 cut that used to be around 20 years ago.

#5 pictured is leggy with the other girl being half the size.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 18, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Mountain Bike #5
> (Old Dutch cut K2 x Biker Kush)
> View attachment 4946326
> Beautiful nostalgia trip with this strain, two in flower and the nose on both is straight K2 fruityness. It's surprised me a little as the terps as loud and as nice as the Rainbow Belts and Mothers Hashplant I've also in flower from seed. This was a little hunt for my wife who still talks of the K2 cut that used to be around 20 years ago.
> ...


My buddy grew k2 from nirvana in 2008 and it turned out great. So I'm guessing those mountain bikes will be jamming!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 18, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Mountain Bike #5
> (Old Dutch cut K2 x Biker Kush)
> 
> Beautiful nostalgia trip with this strain, two in flower and the nose on both is straight K2 fruityness. It's surprised me a little as the terps as loud and as nice as the Rainbow Belts and Mothers Hashplant I've also in flower from seed. This was a little hunt for my wife who still talks of the K2 cut that used to be around 20 years ago.
> ...


Must be a really old release. Don’t see it on Attitude.
I really wish Karma had a US distributor.
I noticed icmag has a big Karma thread that he seems active on in case people didn’t know.


----------



## U79 (Jul 19, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Must be a really old release. Don’t see it on Attitude.
> I really wish Karma had a US distributor.
> I noticed icmag has a big Karma thread that he seems active on in case people didn’t know.


Seedbay has a few packs left


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddy grew k2 from nirvana in 2008 and it turned out great. So I'm guessing those mountain bikes will be jamming!


I was close to picking those up from Nirvana but I could only find Fems and wanted to chuck a little pollen later down the line. Yeah plants are usual Karma goodness!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Must be a really old release. Don’t see it on Attitude.
> I really wish Karma had a US distributor.
> I noticed icmag has a big Karma thread that he seems active on in case people didn’t know.


Relatively new release, I picked them up from Real Gorilla Seeds (UK based) here 

Seedbay have them too but at double the price I won't link...but added as I'm not sure on who posts where in the world


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2021)

Couple headbangers, both look identical. Big chunky buds can't wait to puff them.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Couple headbangers, both look identical. Big chunky buds can't wait to puff them.
> View attachment 4953488View attachment 4953489


Nice..where you get em?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Nice..where you get em?


Attitude seeds last year in August. They sold put fairly quick. I ended up getting 2 packs.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I should’ve grabbed a pack then too. Had them in my cart and bailed. Dumb. Great smoke.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Attitude seeds last year in August. They sold put fairly quick. I ended up getting 2 packs.


Same here haha


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 29, 2021)

Has anyone grown out the BA75 haze yet???

Currently have one in the flower room that’s a little finicky.

Cheers


----------



## Houstini (Jul 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Couple headbangers, both look identical. Big chunky buds can't wait to puff them.
> View attachment 4953488View attachment 4953489


Nice job Eso!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Nice job Eso!


Thank man, I'm excited to try them out in the vape.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 31, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thank man, I'm excited to try them out in the vape.



You breeding with em?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> You breeding with em?


I may if they past the smoke test.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 31, 2021)

I’m popping one of my headbangers packs(12) going to cross a couple males to my sour bx2 I have 3 females mothers from 20 plants..


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 1, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I may if they past the smoke test.



Nice.. guess we find out in 3 weeks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I may if they past the smoke test.


They will I just finished my second pack heading into the third 
Only thing I'm looking for is one fast finisher
All have the IBL taste and smell


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> They will I just finished my second pack heading into the third
> Only thing I'm looking for is one fast finisher
> All have the IBL taste and smell


If you want something faster use a male with something else like a smaller faster finishing hashplant, like I did. Seems like headbanger’s flavour(sour and kushy)and smell is passed on consistently. 
I had some pheno’s finish between 7-9 weeks and all but some of the Hashplant pheno’s are pure headbanger taste and effect. Some are more sour and some are gassy but the taste is there on everything and faster flowering times


----------



## gardenofisle (Aug 3, 2021)

any grow reports for di fruitti? got a 6 pack on its way. does it herm bad?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 3, 2021)

gardenofisle said:


> any grow reports for di fruitti? got a 6 pack on its way. does it herm bad?


You get the regs of fems?

I was one of the testers few years ago for the regs, solid strain, no herms.


----------



## Indie (Aug 4, 2021)

.


----------



## gardenofisle (Aug 4, 2021)

numberfour said:


> You get the regs of fems?
> 
> I was one of the testers few years ago for the regs, solid strain, no herms.


i bought the fems since i dont have much space for potential males


----------



## green punk (Aug 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4939658
> This is taller headbanger but both look like this.


Nice looking Headbanger. Which male did he use? I see the latest release has it listed Headbanger V1. Some older stock says V2.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2021)

green punk said:


> Nice looking Headbanger. Which male did he use? I see the latest release has it listed Headbanger V1. Some older stock says V2.


Im not sure, the pack is in fridge so can't check label, but these were from his release last year in July or August.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 12, 2021)

Every once in a while I check attitude for some headbanger seeds. Woke up today and found some packs in stock surprisingly so I ordered 2 for myself bc I didn't want to be too greedy. Heads up if your looking for a pack or two. 
Returning the favor bc last headbangers I got a year or two ago were bc of a post on here letting me know they were in stock.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 12, 2021)

green punk said:


> Nice looking Headbanger. Which male did he use? I see the latest release has it listed Headbanger V1. Some older stock says V2.


karma said he still uses the same parents as the first release.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 13, 2021)

Upstate2627 said:


> Every once in a while I check attitude for some headbanger seeds. Woke up today and found some packs in stock surprisingly so I ordered 2 for myself bc I didn't want to be too greedy. Heads up if your looking for a pack or two.
> Returning the favor bc last headbangers I got a year or two ago were bc of a post on here letting me know they were in stock.


Good looking bud!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 13, 2021)

Just vaped a little freshly dried, just jarred, headbanger and I like it. Nice sour type flavor and a breeze to trim. Stones you pretty good too.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just vaped a little freshly dried, just jarred, headbanger and I like it. Nice sour type flavor and a breeze to trim. Stones you pretty good too.
> View attachment 4964652


Was it on par with LVTK or not really?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Was it on par with LVTK or not really?


Similar potency but not quite as strong. Whereas lvtk 3 hits and im good, headbanger probably 4. Headbanger has a little better flavor.


----------



## bigbluntmike (Aug 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Similar potency but not quite as strong. Whereas lvtk 3 hits and im good, headbanger probably 4. Headbanger has a little better flavor


how many did you germ. I was able to score a pack from attitude recently


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2021)

bigbluntmike said:


> how many did you germ. I was able to score a pack from attitude recently


5 but only let 4 flower. Had 2 males and 2 females.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 5 but only let 4 flower. Had 2 males and 2 females.



They gonna make the team for a breeding project?


----------



## green punk (Aug 15, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> karma said he still uses the same parents as the first release.


Oh. Maybe it's a typo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> They gonna make the team for a breeding project?


Im keeping a male and the bigger female. Hopefully will get them in the rotation.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 18, 2021)

12 seedlings of headbanger..


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 18, 2021)

Flash63 said:


> 12 seedlings of headbanger..View attachment 4967807


Those are looking great!! A personal favorite strain of mine. I just grabbed two more packs of Headbanger. I just keep adding more to the vault because I cannot get enough! I hope they continue to grow well- you obviously are doing a great job!


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 18, 2021)

Wicked stoked!! Debating what to pop first when they come!!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 18, 2021)

I am re-running a cut of Miley Biker alongside Motorbreath 15, and my miley cut has way more raunchy funk than the MB15 does so far but the MB15 is has bulkier flowers.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 18, 2021)

I know I said I wouldnt grow Headbanger again just because of the stretch in my small tent, but apparently I'm a liar. Bought another pack. Looking for a keeper I can cross with something more stout to shorten both the height and flowering time. Hell if I find a nice keeper out of my WeddingCake x Stardawg girls, I might use that. Think it would be a good mix. Both extremely resinous.

Smoke is just too good to pass on, according to my customers.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Aug 18, 2021)

This is my Rado Biker, ended up with 2 very different phenotypes. I had hard time getting these going as I started the whole pack soaking in water and they all popped within 24 hours but only 3 actually sprouted after putting in soil. All females though and I had other seeds going as well so no big deal. These plants were harvested around day 68 and just finished curing for 2 weeks. I am not going to lie, these plants were not what was expected. To start off that funky ass plants with the wierd buds and thin leaves, smelled like lemon pinesol the whole grow which was its saving grace ended up being the best plant, even though it didnt express any OG traits I was looking for it cured up being very lemony, a little cheesy, and a little diesel on the back of it, on the nose however there is zero diesel or gas coming through. Its OK, potent as shit, but just OK as far as smoke goes, and huge fucking disappointment as far as OG genetics go.
The more OG looking plant was great to grow, healthy and vigorous, resinous, the whole thing, looked like a winner, but not very smelly, like at all, stem rubs and flower all around. After drying and curing it turned into nothing but lemon, not lemon pinesol, just lemon. Very disappointed in this one, I hate the flavor but it is very stoney. Oh well, you live and learn. Really wanted to grow Biker Kush but it was out of stock last time I was putting a seed order together. I grew some Archive stuff next to this and it is far better smoke in the end. I have CSI Humboldt Triangle Kush S1's starting here looking for my classic OG. I will say I have smoked plenty of Karmas gear and fucking love it, especially headbanger and Biker Kush. I am still willing to grab some more of his stuff in the future, this was a wierd strain.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Aug 18, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> I know I said I wouldnt grow Headbanger again just because of the stretch in my small tent, but apparently I'm a liar. Bought another pack. Looking for a keeper I can cross with something more stout to shorten both the height and flowering time. Hell if I find a nice keeper out of my WeddingCake x Stardawg girls, I might use that. Think it would be a good mix. Both extremely resinous.
> 
> Smoke is just too good to pass on, according to my customers.


Headbanger is some of my favorite smoke period. I haven't grown it yet, but I'm definately going to next time I pick up anything Karma, always out of stock when I'm seed shopping.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 19, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> I know I said I wouldnt grow Headbanger again just because of the stretch in my small tent, but apparently I'm a liar. Bought another pack. Looking for a keeper I can cross with something more stout to shorten both the height and flowering time. Hell if I find a nice keeper out of my WeddingCake x Stardawg girls, I might use that. Think it would be a good mix. Both extremely resinous.
> 
> Smoke is just too good to pass on, according to my customers.




How bad is the stretch? I just popped 6 lol


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 19, 2021)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> How bad is the stretch? I just popped 6 lol


Beyond ridiculous. Train early.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 19, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Beyond ridiculous. Train early.


fawwwwkkkkk, thank you for the heads up lol


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 19, 2021)

Making some f?s…
I got a rado biker and 2 skullcaps..
We’ll see how it goes down
The skulls are way more vigorous


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 19, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Making some f?s…
> I got a rado biker and 2 skullcaps..
> We’ll see how it goes down
> The skulls are way more vigorous


Got them in solo hempys… just wanna see whatll come out


----------



## Jug Stomper (Aug 19, 2021)

9n


Billytheluther said:


> Making some f?s…
> I got a rado biker and 2 skullcaps..
> We’ll see how it goes down
> The skulls are way more vigorous


My Rado Bikers were lazy plants, 1 was more vigorous than the other but compared to some other gear I was running these things were lazy. Very interested to see what type of phenos you get with them.


----------



## Staretz44 (Aug 19, 2021)

Got me some Sowahh today.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 19, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> 9n
> 
> My Rado Bikers were lazy plants, 1 was more vigorous than the other but compared to some other gear I was running these things were lazy. Very interested to see what type of phenos you get with them.


They’re small still and ill be keeping them that way i plan on finishing them up in hempy solo cups for shits and giggles under cfls, kind of a self challenge really, but i wanted to make a fee seeds if i could.
The larger one is the rado biker, it larger but its about 10 days ahead, the other 2 are the skullcaps 
They are wider and do seem to be more vigorous 
ill check back in when they have some more progress


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 19, 2021)

I see it's that time for their evening shower with Pantene Pro V? 

Looking good!!!


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 19, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4968486
> Got me some Sowahh today.


Where did you find those staretz?? I wanted a pack a week ago but they were off shelf at attitude


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 19, 2021)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> I see it's that time for their evening shower with Pantene Pro V?
> 
> Looking good!!!


Jaja yeah my wife and her coupons..


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Aug 20, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4968486
> Got me some Sowahh today.


Awesome Pickup there! Three absolute fire strains...I hope you are able to find some beautiful and powerful phenos! (Diesel and Gas for days!!) Also Love the Brothers Grimm up top! Never grown that C99 cross, but I have run Apollo13; C99; Cinderella XX; and Strawberry Diesel x C99- The Germ rates are not outstanding (in my experience), but the flower quality is strong as can be and some big full dense colas. 
You have a superstar lineup for your next run! Happy Growing man!


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm auctioning off one of 4 packs of Biker Kush I have available, if anyone is interested via IG? Ending tonight. All were verified via Karma himself. Thank God I got in touch prior his notice of taking a mini break from any social media


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Aug 20, 2021)

Jug Stomper said:


> This is my Rado Biker, ended up with 2 very different phenotypes. I had hard time getting these going as I started the whole pack soaking in water and they all popped within 24 hours but only 3 actually sprouted after putting in soil. All females though and I had other seeds going as well so no big deal. These plants were harvested around day 68 and just finished curing for 2 weeks. I am not going to lie, these plants were not what was expected. To start off that funky ass plants with the wierd buds and thin leaves, smelled like lemon pinesol the whole grow which was its saving grace ended up being the best plant, even though it didnt express any OG traits I was looking for it cured up being very lemony, a little cheesy, and a little diesel on the back of it, on the nose however there is zero diesel or gas coming through. Its OK, potent as shit, but just OK as far as smoke goes, and huge fucking disappointment as far as OG genetics go.
> The more OG looking plant was great to grow, healthy and vigorous, resinous, the whole thing, looked like a winner, but not very smelly, like at all, stem rubs and flower all around. After drying and curing it turned into nothing but lemon, not lemon pinesol, just lemon. Very disappointed in this one, I hate the flavor but it is very stoney. Oh well, you live and learn. Really wanted to grow Biker Kush but it was out of stock last time I was putting a seed order together. I grew some Archive stuff next to this and it is far better smoke in the end. I have CSI Humboldt Triangle Kush S1's starting here looking for my classic OG. I will say I have smoked plenty of Karmas gear and fucking love it, especially headbanger and Biker Kush. I am still willing to grab some more of his stuff in the future, this was a wierd strain.


Skullcap is a funky bitch u looking for


----------



## Staretz44 (Aug 22, 2021)

Joynt_Cannabis said:


> Awesome Pickup there! Three absolute fire strains...I hope you are able to find some beautiful and powerful phenos! (Diesel and Gas for days!!) Also Love the Brothers Grimm up top! Never grown that C99 cross, but I have run Apollo13; C99; Cinderella XX; and Strawberry Diesel x C99- The Germ rates are not outstanding (in my experience), but the flower quality is strong as can be and some big full dense colas.
> You have a superstar lineup for your next run! Happy Growing man!


Thank You. Im looking forward to cracking those Sowahh seeds especially.


----------



## gardenofisle (Aug 25, 2021)

Recommended by Karma G himself, got the Mango Lassi and germed it. Got 1 freebie but is slow, contemplating whether to trash it or grow it but might choose the latter. Beside them is JOTI’s Black Funk Dawg cloned at 2nd week of flower.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 26, 2021)

Whats the bag appeal on the head banger vets???


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 26, 2021)

Dropped some Karma / Tony collabo for fall.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Whats the bag appeal on the head banger vets???


Bag appeal is a 6 or 7 out of 10. But smoke wise its a 8 or 9, possibly a 10 if you search through enough to find that special one.

Here's a small bud before grinding.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 26, 2021)

Saw someone post this headbanger beast cola


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Aug 27, 2021)

skullcap


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 28, 2021)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> skullcap


Whats it like i have 2 of them in veg atm


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Aug 28, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Whats it like i have 2 of them in veg atm


Quick grower viney as fuck well worth it tho


----------



## Son of a collier (Sep 4, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> If you run coco like promix you’ll have basically the same results. It does have a better water holding capacity than peat though. Indoors: 2 or 3 gallon pots with multiple feeds per day will increase yield but I’m not sure about outdoors


hi dude , nice results ! i just purchased a wilma 8 pot can you point out any potential issues so i can be on top of it, i'm coir under 2 x 600w sodium.
thanks in advance for any help 
G


----------



## numberfour (Sep 18, 2021)

Mountain Bike
(K2 - Old Dutch Cut x Biker Kush)

L - r #3, #5

#3




#5




Ok, I didn't do the best job with these two but every one's loved the nostalgia of K2. It comes through strongest in #3, terps are very sweet, with some hints of fruit and spice which translates through into flavour. Nice high and stone. I didn't find a keeper this run, mainly due to some of the other strains I flowered (Rainbowbelts, Pirates Milk) but will pop the rest of the pack and probably Karma's other K2 cross Sherpa (K2 x Sour D bx2).


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 1, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Mountain Bike
> (K2 - Old Dutch Cut x Biker Kush)
> View attachment 4989737
> L - r #3, #5
> ...


I was just looking at this on seedbay earlier today


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 1, 2021)

This is the Radorose I found and have been running a while now. I just call her “the rose”.

Very narcotic, long lasting high.
Smells of rosewater and rose Turkish delight and has a very gassy smell (burns your eyes).
Tastes exactly as it smells but more of the rosewater comes out.

She’s a bit finicky to clone but is hands down the best plant I’ve found in years.

Anyone with a pack of these should be grinning!!!


----------



## Upstate2627 (Oct 25, 2021)

Passing on a favor others have done for me.

Acid Dawg is in stock at the 'tude. I saw those made a month ago and have been checking almost daily for them to show up in stock.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 23, 2021)

Just bought a pack of Sour Melon from Speakeasy Seedbank for a solid $85 shipped since it's been on my to get list and wanted to try Karma Genetics. Anyone have experience with Sour Melon or any of its parents crosses? Sour Melon is (KG's Melon Cut x Sour D Bx1) I believe. Saw that Karma is also making Melon reversal crosses so that interested me even more. Don't have any experience with Karma's stuff so any info on any of these strains would be cool.


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 23, 2021)

I just popped a pack of sour melon..I have 11 seedlings


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 23, 2021)

Flash63 said:


> I just popped a pack of sour melon..I have 11 seedlings


Awesome! Keep us updated on that man, would love to know what to expect from these


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 24, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Awesome! Keep us updated on that man, would love to know what to expect from these


Will do!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 24, 2021)

Attitude seeds is on some bullshit. I ordered the biker kush Sunday night. Used my debit card. First screen where I put in card number said successful then I hit the green finish button and it said order failed.

But my bank already approved charge and issued funds but Attitude keeps saying the order didn't go through. So I sent a scene shot of the charge for the $87 and then the 2nd fee charge for paying in Euros from my bank account. Pretty annoying.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Attitude seeds is on some bullshit. I ordered the biker kush Sunday night. Used my debit card. First screen where I put in card number said successful then I hit the green finish button and it said order failed.
> 
> But my bank already approved charge and issued funds but Attitude keeps saying the order didn't go through. So I sent a scene shot of the charge for the $87 and then the 2nd fee charge for paying in Euros from my bank account. Pretty annoying.


I’ve avoided attitude since the website change. Simply souvenirs has been great to me and has karmas stuff and many others.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Attitude seeds is on some bullshit. I ordered the biker kush Sunday night. Used my debit card. First screen where I put in card number said successful then I hit the green finish button and it said order failed.
> 
> But my bank already approved charge and issued funds but Attitude keeps saying the order didn't go through. So I sent a scene shot of the charge for the $87 and then the 2nd fee charge for paying in Euros from my bank account. Pretty annoying.


That sucks! I know they've gone through several card processors and honestly a lot of the European card processors that deal with seed sites seem a bit shady, though I still used them. With Attitude, I never have problems with Bank Transfers. Hopefully it works out and you get the Biker Kush! I'm placing an order with them tomorrow, for the same, and also a pack of the Old Dirty Biker.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 24, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> That sucks! I know they've gone through several card processors and honestly a lot of the European card processors that deal with seed sites seem a bit shady, though I still used them. With Attitude, I never have problems with Bank Transfers. Hopefully it works out and you get the Biker Kush! I'm placing an order with them tomorrow, for the same, and also a pack of the Old Dirty Biker.


Unfortunately my credit union doesn't have online wire transfers so I have to call or go into the bank. 

Hopefully they sort it out. Cheers and good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Unfortunately my credit union doesn't have online wire transfers so I have to call or go into the bank.
> 
> Hopefully they sort it out. Cheers and good luck on your purchase.


I keep a blank credit card for that purpose 
My bank always balks and as long as you pay the visa/master card in full when bill arrives it is a smoother transaction


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 24, 2021)

I just noticed they are using my sherbtini pic on attitude.


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 25, 2021)

I’ve ordered headbanger and acid dawg with no problems…


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 25, 2021)

Well it only took them 4 days and a screen shot of charges but Attitude got me squared away.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 26, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Saw someone post this headbanger beast colaView attachment 4973381


@Toka416 Nice post.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @Toka416 Nice post.


Looking beastly sour.. sad i didnt find any sour leaners in my most recent pack.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 9, 2021)

Best place to order Karma gear from?


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 9, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Best place to order Karma gear from?


I got a pack of headbanger from oldschoolgenetics a while back when they were hard to find.
Supper fast shipping aswell i think 2 maybe 3 days from spain to the states.. i think the shipping was a little pricey though. Ive ordered from attitude but everything stealth has to be removed from breeders packs so thats kind of a letdown..


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 9, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I got a pack of headbanger from oldschoolgenetics a while back when they were hard to find.
> Supper fast shipping aswell i think 2 maybe 3 days from spain to the states.. i think the shipping was a little pricey though. Ive ordered from attitude but everything stealth has to be removed from breeders packs so thats kind of a letdown..


That is a letdown. They only sell in the European banks?


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 9, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I got a pack of headbanger from oldschoolgenetics a while back when they were hard to find.
> Supper fast shipping aswell i think 2 maybe 3 days from spain to the states.. i think the shipping was a little pricey though. Ive ordered from attitude but everything stealth has to be removed from breeders packs so thats kind of a letdown..


My order from OldSchoolGenetics was pretty crazy too-arrived in 2 days by UPS, it was faster than any domestic order I've placed, and they are Spain based. First time I've gotten seeds from Europe by UPS, must have totally skipped customs or something. Totally worth the higher shipping cost. I'm growing out the 4 strains from them right now.


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 9, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> That is a letdown. They only sell in the European banks?


I I haven’t seen any banks in the usa 
Ive only bought karma gear through the attitude and oldschoolgenetics im sure the attitude wont switch out the beans or nothing but its nice to have them in a pack.
What were you planning on running..


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 9, 2021)

Attitude restocked some karma genetics today, I have some Biker Kush on the way right now. Luckily Canada isn't one of the countries that requires them to repackage the seeds for stealth shipping, but I'm not sure if that would stop me from ordering anyways unless I was looking to resell.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 9, 2021)

Im waiting on my order of biker from attitude to show on this side of the pond. They shipped out of UK on 29th or 30th of November.


----------



## fieldhand (Dec 10, 2021)

Have ordered non strath from attitude to US for karma gear multiple times in the last few years and it always arrives ok. They pack well. It’s a rush but I won’t do opened packs. Always an option.


----------



## dgarcad (Dec 10, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I I haven’t seen any banks in the usa
> Ive only bought karma gear through the attitude and oldschoolgenetics im sure the attitude wont switch out the beans or nothing but its nice to have them in a pack.
> What were you planning on running..


It sure is man. I’m looking at white og, headbanger, biker kush, and the Josh D. I can’t find any info on them tho. I’m looking for some OG Kush  you ran any of these?


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 10, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> It sure is man. I’m looking at white og, headbanger, biker kush, and the Josh D. I can’t find any info on them tho. I’m looking for some OG Kush  you ran any of these?


Im running some headbangers but theyre still in veg.
Iv ran the white og s1 aswell.. that turned out nice, everyone preferred it over a couple of other strains i had at the time


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 10, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> It sure is man. I’m looking at white og, headbanger, biker kush, and the Josh D. I can’t find any info on them tho. I’m looking for some OG Kush  you ran any of these?


Try the Biker Kush first, headbanger is also great. His Josh D is also good, but in my experience, you'll have to hunt through a few more seeds than the Biker Kush to find your perfect specimen. Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of these.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 10, 2021)

lol, you cant find info on headbanger? Its one of Karma's most talked about lines next to the sowahh. If you like OG and Sour, you'll find both in the HB.


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 10, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> It sure is man. I’m looking at white og, headbanger, biker kush, and the Josh D. I can’t find any info on them tho. I’m looking for some OG Kush  you ran any of these?








Headbanger


Headbanger Sour D X Biker



www.icmag.com


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im waiting on my order of biker from attitude to show on this side of the pond. They shipped out of UK on 29th or 30th of November.


Did your Biker Kush ever make it here Eso? I have a pack in transit from Attitude now too. Honestly, I think this is a good time of year to order, there are so many packages in the mail, customs seems to just send them all through right away.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Did your Biker Kush ever make it here Eso? I have a pack in transit from Attitude now too. Honestly, I think this is a good time of year to order, there are so many packages in the mail, customs seems to just send them all through right away.


Yep, got them last Monday. Just basic shipping too.


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 20, 2021)

My biker kush just arrived here in canada. 13 seeds total, all of them are getting popped in 2 months or so for next cycle.


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 20, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> It sure is man. I’m looking at white og, headbanger, biker kush, and the Josh D. I can’t find any info on them tho. I’m looking for some OG Kush  you ran any of these?


You can’t lose with Headbanger. Shits the fire and yields heavy. Great weed


----------



## Coldnasty (Dec 20, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Try the Biker Kush first, headbanger is also great. His Josh D is also good, but in my experience, you'll have to hunt through a few more seeds than the Biker Kush to find your perfect specimen. Honestly, you can't go wrong with any of these.


I say headbanger first lol. Just because I love it so much


----------



## numberfour (Jan 9, 2022)

Mountain Bike #3
K2 (Old Dutch Cut) x Bike Kush

Flower


Flower Rosin

Second and last run for #3 and #5. This was a little look for a K2 leaner for my wife but she didn't find what she was after in the flower. Flavour is all there in the flower rosin though, stunning fruity earthiness. I hit #3 with some pollen last run but will probably run the rest of the pack later in the year.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2022)

which Headbanger is better,the regs or fems?

I always assumed they were regs but OldSchoolGenetics has regs and fems listed and I don’t know which one to get


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> which Headbanger is better,the regs or fems?
> 
> I always assumed they were regs but OldSchoolGenetics has regs and fems listed and I don’t know which one to get


I think karma only offered regs unless he just started releasing fems. In that case the regs would be less problematic I'd guess but not positive. Doubt karma would release fems if they weren't solid.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think karma only offered regs unless he just started releasing fems. In that case the regs would be less problematic I'd guess but not positive. Doubt karma would release fems if they weren't solid.


Fems are a new thing for him, but I saw them on Seedsman too. Oldschoolgenetics had a killer New Years deal if you subscribed to them on Karma gear, I would have ordered if I hadn't just gotten ordered from Attitude.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Fems are a new thing for him, but I saw them on Seedsman too. Oldschoolgenetics had a killer New Years deal if you subscribed to them on Karma gear, I would have ordered if I hadn't just gotten ordered from Attitude.


does Old School Genetics have a IG?

How do guys know when they restock?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think karma only offered regs unless he just started releasing fems. In that case the regs would be less problematic I'd guess but not positive. Doubt karma would release fems if they weren't solid.


He has been releasing fems for a while now but I didn’t know he had Headbanger fems

im probably just gonna get the regs


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> does Old School Genetics have a IG?
> 
> How do guys know when they restock?


I don't know, I'm on their email list though.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I don't know, I'm on their email list though.


I don’t even see an option to sign up for the mailing list on their website


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I don’t even see an option to sign up for the mailing list on their website


Hmm, it was probably from when I ordered from them. Just email him and ask to get on his mailing list, he's a super nice guy.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 10, 2022)

So I emailed OldSchoolGenetics and dude tried sell me a pack of Bandaid Haze x A5 Haze for €160 lmao

they’re listed at €80 on his site and I think €69 on Attitude(sold out)

dude must’ve thought he was dealing with a Chad but that experience completely turned me off from dealing with them

guess I won’t be getting any Karma gear anytime soon…oh well


----------



## H420Baby (Jan 22, 2022)

always wanted to try the Sherb biker, for after my run of papaya power, star killer og, watermelon gushers.. sour Leda was free respect karma


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 2, 2022)

Still no U.S. resellers of karma, smh.


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 2, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Still no U.S. resellers of karma, smh.


I just don't understand it, if I ran a seed bank, that would be priority #1 for me. Even the Euro sellers run out of his popular stuff a lot, maybe there just isn't much to go around?


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2022)

When speakeasy carried his gear, packs were $150...almost double the cost of euro banks. He mentioned doing a big sowah drop this year....i think he should just keep producing headbanger, seemed like alot more standout plants came from the headbanger line than his sour bx work.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 2, 2022)

Didn’t he have a problem over here or something? Thought he ended up in legal (civil) issues with a business partner or something along those lines. I always thought he just decided that was enough and said screw the US market. Ha.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Didn’t he have a problem over here or something? Thought he ended up in legal (civil) issues with a business partner or something along those lines. I always thought he just decided that was enough and said screw the US market. Ha.


Yeah, there was some drama with speakeasy, oni seed co, and karma. Speakeasy claims Oni ripped him off on a large delivery from Karma, and Karma was in on it. I think it has to do with the sour bx drop.
I just remember buying that first drop and speakeasy claiming he never got them with breeder packs and was sending everything out in generic foil bags. I know a grower down here that ordered at the same time and he got his sour bx in breeder packs from speakeasy while i got unlabeled foil ones. Could explain why I never found anything that good in the Sour but I didnt run the full pack...the headbanger is full of nice plants with good flavor.


----------



## MaverickUK (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi guys has anyone ran MS#39 or the Eggnog from Karma?


----------



## M4verick (Mar 23, 2022)

Would be lovely to get feedback on MS#39 I second that 

Trying to get something fruity


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 25, 2022)

Got an order from old school genetics in the same time as I got an order from Oregon elite which blew me away! Got some Sowah and they tossed some Sweets and Bon Bons and a tshirt as freebies! Great communication also.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 25, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> Got an order from old school genetics in the same time as I got an order from Oregon elite which blew me away! Got some Sowah and they tossed some Sweets and Bon Bons and a tshirt as freebies! Great communication also.


Was this recent?

I saw that they had Sowah and Headbanger but both says “available on backorder” on the site,thats why I haven’t ordered


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 25, 2022)

Ali Bongo has some new karma stuff. I've never had a problem ordering with them, they have free shipping and a discount code GROWPON (i think)


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 25, 2022)

Ordered last week. Shoot an email and your request. I was told to do the same. Comes out of Spain but shipping was insanely quick.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 20, 2022)

FYI They just dropped some new stuff on the seed source. Prices pretty decent for 420.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 20, 2022)

I grabbed the puro loco x the melon.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 21, 2022)

Came today!
These will get popped next run.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 4, 2022)

Anyone getting their orders of new karma drop from the seed source? Sent payment almost two weeks ago now and still no tracking. Don’t wanna bother the fellow I know he’s legit.


----------



## Pi$tol (May 4, 2022)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone getting their orders of new karma drop from the seed source? Sent payment almost two weeks ago now and still no tracking. Don’t wanna bother the fellow I know he’s legit.


They run kinda slow over there as it's a one person operation. Just shoot them a reminder. I'm in the same boat as you but with a different seed back OES....


----------



## waterproof808 (May 4, 2022)

His kid is special needs, so I imagine that’s a huge priority in his life, but he’s an honest dude and always comes through.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 16, 2022)

Skullcap


----------



## psy420 (Jun 16, 2022)

When can we expect the next Sour D BX2 or Headbanger drop?


----------



## elephantSea (Jun 20, 2022)

my last 4 headbanger's and 3 sourpower's just sprouted and you're all super jelly ;P

the sourpower's were about 5 years old now. headbangers were maybe almost 4yrs


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 22, 2022)

Headbanger x sour d (my selection from three packs).


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Jun 24, 2022)

damn those look like some bangers!!! How many weeks you think ?


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 24, 2022)

BudsLoyalty said:


> damn those look like some bangers!!! How many weeks you think ?


11ish maybe 12..when I think they’re done I wait another week.


----------



## MaverickUK (Jun 27, 2022)

Anyone got any feedback after grominh Karmas "MS #29" ? 

I got her going into week 4 of flower now, starting to smell like gas and sweet cherry and floor cleaner


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 28, 2022)

Sour D Bx2 and Sour D Bx4 dropping sometime over the next couple weeks, not sure where though. I think theseedsource is the only state side vendor getting new drops but he hasnt had any of the pure sour lines, just hybrids.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 28, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Sour D Bx2 and Sour D Bx4 dropping sometime over the next couple weeks, not sure where though. I think theseedsource is the only state side vendor getting new drops but he hasnt had any of the pure sour lines, just hybrids.


Karma has is own shop too, and I think it offers world wide shipping I am sure he be selling direct from his site


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 28, 2022)

H420Baby said:


> Karma has is own shop too, and I think it offers world wide shipping I am sure he be selling direct from his site


They dont ship to the USA unfortunately, would definitely prefer to buy direct


----------



## splakow (Jul 30, 2022)

Flash63 said:


> Headbanger x sour d (my selection from three packs).View attachment 5153239View attachment 5153240View attachment 5153241View attachment 5153242View attachment 5153243View attachment 5153244


Where u score that cross from? Breeder?


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 30, 2022)

No I did it myself..


----------



## splakow (Jul 30, 2022)

Flash63 said:


> No I did it myself..





Flash63 said:


> No I did it myself..


Where can I score your gear. I'm trying to cop some sowah or head banger on this next upcoming drop but my hopes aren't high. Karmas site doesn't ship here


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2022)

Flash63 said:


> No I did it myself..


Nice work mate
I’m in seedling on my last pack of HB 
Bring on the funk


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 31, 2022)

splakow said:


> Where can I score your gear. I'm trying to cop some sowah or head banger on this next upcoming drop but my hopes aren't high. Karmas site doesn't ship here



Platinum seed bank is u.s based, Cali I think..they sell karma


----------



## Hinoon (Aug 16, 2022)

There will be a Karma Sowah (Sour Diesel BX4) and Sour Diesel BX2 drop on Karmas Shop this Saturday


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hinoon said:


> There will be a Karma Sowah (Sour Diesel BX4) and Sour Diesel BX2 drop on Karmas Shop this Saturday


Not for those of us that live in North AMerida.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 16, 2022)

Skullcap pure


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 16, 2022)

I see old schools gentetics web page aint taking no meore reservations for it anylonger .. should’ve put in my order when there was a chance.. hek maybe if we contact them we might be able for them to sace a pack


----------



## mashers (Aug 22, 2022)

Cocabam said:


> My biker kush just arrived here in canada. 13 seeds total, all of them are getting popped in 2 months or so for next cycle.


You ever pop them? Ran a pack of the biker kush v2 and everything i found had a really strong lemon terp... had the og stank too but tooo lemoney. Was hoping for bubba type terps was let down. def wasn't looking for a lemon kush lol...


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 22, 2022)

mashers said:


> You ever pop them? Ran a pack of the biker kush v2 and everything i found had a really strong lemon terp... had the og stank too but tooo lemoney. Was hoping for bubba type terps was let down. def wasn't looking for a lemon kush lol...


Bubba terps is its own category outside of OG. you aren’t gonna find that coffee smell in biker Kush.


----------



## mashers (Aug 23, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Bubba terps is its own category outside of OG. you aren’t gonna find that coffee smell in biker Kush.


Word, i was hoping haha cuz i had some KG amnesia og from a buddy and it had those coffee terps in one of the phenos but everything i found in bikerv2 was lemon.


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 23, 2022)

mashers said:


> You ever pop them? Ran a pack of the biker kush v2 and everything i found had a really strong lemon terp... had the og stank too but tooo lemoney. Was hoping for bubba type terps was let down. def wasn't looking for a lemon kush lol...


Popped all 13 and ended up with only 4 females. They are week 2-3 of flower right now, I'll try to post my results when I get close to finishing them. 

I also kept 2 males that I'm currently flowering to make F2's and crosses with my other strains.


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 24, 2022)

The Attitude has Sowahh and Sour D bx2 up on their website. Get them while you still can.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 24, 2022)

Wonder if they’ll last till payday, i made a purchase this week so the wife will flip if i place another.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 24, 2022)

just got the order in, couldn’t resist


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 24, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> just got the order in, couldn’t resist


I couldn’t resist either. Got a pack of the bx2 before they were gone. I called and paid by phone since they stated on the website that stock wouldn’t be reserved until paid in full.


----------



## splakow (Aug 24, 2022)

Just checked the


Gooch IX said:


> The Attitude has Sowahh and Sour D bx2 up on their website. Get them while you still can.


Theyre sold out


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 24, 2022)

splakow said:


> Just checked the
> 
> Theyre sold out


More UK vendors that ship to NA should be getting them in soon. I emailed with Chris at Pips Seedbank and he was expecting them in sometime soon. They also have a 10% coupon code on the website that he said would work. I couldn’t wait tho…


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 24, 2022)

Just got the last pack from attitude. Thanks very much for the heads up!


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 24, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> The Attitude has Sowahh and Sour D bx2 up on their website. Get them while you still can.


Thx boss!


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 24, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> Thx boss!


No problem! I’ve been scouring the internet for weeks so I wouldn’t miss out. I’m looking for a great male plant to breed with.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 24, 2022)

That sold fast.. thanks man, iv le been trying to score these scince 2020


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 24, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> No problem! I’ve been scouring the internet for weeks so I wouldn’t miss out. I’m looking for a great male plant to breed with.


I've held onto my first pack of Sowahh I got last year waiting for a good winter run with nice n low temps. I also have been checking almost daily to find em in stock after hearing they were dropping. I had to call 6x bc website said error when trying to pay. Much love brother!
Finishing up some more headbangers and sour josh atm at week 9.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 24, 2022)

First 2 are Sour Josh. Last 2 are headbangers. Have another pack of each to go thru also. Sour Josh seems to be more Sour dominionate than the Bangers ive found. Ran a pack of headbangers last year but didn't find what I was looking for but it was still way better than the bunk ass shit Piff Coast sold me. Waste of my time n effort thru 2 packs of his shit.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 24, 2022)

Just a thought.. I ordered stealth shipping wich is guaranteed with random clothing.. theyve never failed on me but are re packed.
At first i thought that the person repacking the beans could easily swap them out but after several orders of stains in wich you know how they grow during veg i truly believe they wont do that
But
What happens if the shipment does get caught and they have to resend.. i doubt they’ll have those sowahh beens in stock if they do have to reship..
I used to not opt for the garantee back in 2010
But after what happened with chicago cuatoms ive opted for stealth repack…
Am i the only one that didn’t opt for original breeders pack??


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 24, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Just a thought.. I ordered stealth shipping wich is guaranteed with random clothing.. theyve never failed on me but are re packed.
> At first i thought that the person repacking the beans could easily swap them out but after several orders of stains in wich you know how they grow during veg i truly believe they wont do that
> But
> What happens if the shipment does get caught and they have to resend.. i doubt they’ll have those sowahh beens in stock if they do have to reship..
> ...


I went for the non-guaranteed shipping and original breeders pack for the reasons you mentioned. 
Last year I ordered some headbanger seeds from attitude and did do stealth shipping. It worked out fine. In my case, they cut the Karma logo and strain name tag from the original breeders pack and included it with the repackaged seeds. I won’t lie tho, I’ve had lingering thought in the back of my mind if I really got what I ordered. I only popped half the pack and the flower was fire but definitely had bud structure leaning more on the biker kush side than most headbanger pics that I’ve seen.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 24, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> I went for the non-guaranteed shipping and original breeders pack for the reasons you mentioned.
> Last year I ordered some headbanger seeds from attitude and did do stealth shipping. It worked out fine. In my case, they cut the Karma logo and strain name tag from the original breeders pack and included it with the repackaged seeds. I won’t lie tho, I’ve had lingering thought in the back of my mind if I really got what I ordered. I only popped half the pack and the flower was fire but definitely had bud structure leaning more on the biker kush side than most headbanger pics that I’ve seen.


I wouldn't stress about it, both the sour power and headbanger beans I ordered from attitude many years ago came the same way. They were both definitely legit. the biker leaners are better anyways imo.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 24, 2022)

Yeah i dont think they would swap, ive grown white og , skull cap, a rado biker all from attitude and they do show similar results,
Ive ordered la confidential multiple times from them,
the pick and mix and packs, they always have those elongated broad finger fan leaves everytime, thats why i can almost vouch for them not switching anything up


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 24, 2022)

I don’t think they would do that either, it’s just paranoia. Like I said, the flower was fire. Funky kush smell and a really nice sour taste. I still have a mother of the best headbanger pheno from the run.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 25, 2022)

Well I’m with you… ordered headbangers and acid dawg with stealth shipping and the headbangers never lived up to the hype…. The acid dawgs tho were good


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 25, 2022)

Indoorpro said:


> Well I’m with you… ordered headbangers and acid dawg with stealth shipping and the headbangers never lived up to the hype…. The acid dawgs tho were good


Went 4/4 with all males on Acid Dog first time. Gonna pop an all Karma round and see if I can't get some ladies soon of it.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Breeder packs all the way. Never dealt with Attitude but if it doesn't come in the breeder pack, anything's possible. Can't wait for the fire to come


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Breeder packs all the way. Never dealt with Attitude but if it doesn't come in the breeder pack, anything's possible. Can't wait for the to come


They have a solid reputation over a long period of time 
They reduced to portion of packs to aid in stealth since 911


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Breeder packs all the way. Never dealt with Attitude but if it doesn't come in the breeder pack, anything's possible. Can't wait for the to come


From now on if i order again from Attitude… definitely breeder pack


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> They have a solid reputation over a long period of time
> They reduced to portion of packs to aid in stealth since 911


Ah... Imo and ime, stealth is a waste of money and authenticity. My guys are always 100% and I've never lost one to customs. Delayed by them sure but always get my goods from across the pond. Heard way too many horror stories on Attitude but guess it's all luck "shrug"


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 25, 2022)

I agree that attitude has a solid reputation. The only lingering concern that I’ve had, was that every individual involved in the picking, opening, and repacking has to hold themselves to the same values as the company. For many reasons people may be tempted, even good people.
Also, repacking a Karma pack isn’t going to make it more stealth. The packs are already small, it’s not like a box that some seeds come in which would be hard to stealthily hide inside of a fluffy slipper.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> I agree that attitude has a solid reputation. The only lingering concern that I’ve had, was that every individual involved in the picking, opening, and repacking has to hold themselves to the same values as the company. For many reasons people may be tempted, even good people.
> Also, repacking a Karma pack isn’t going to make it more stealth. The packs are already small, it’s not like a box that’s some seeds come in which would be hard to stealthily hide inside of a fluffy slipper.


Plenty of “ good people “ are not so treacherous either
Just sayin


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 25, 2022)

Im thinking of calling them and asking for the breeders pack rather that stealth shipping
So no one had issues getting the packs busted?


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Plenty of “ good people “ are not so treacherous either
> Just sayin


 soooo you'd trust a stranger with $100 - $1,500 worth of beans unsealing and repacking your order? That's wild. May I please borrow $300?...


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Im thinking of calling them and asking for the breeders pack rather that stealth shipping
> So no one had issues getting the packs busted?


I say just let it ride bro. You just took the long route of knowing if the genetics are legit. If it don't look or smell nothing like Rez/Karma's SD, then the rest is history.

Hence why I always want my packs sealed. Can't trust anyone with anything that's valuable. Karma's gear is limited for a reason.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> soooo you'd trust a stranger with $100 - $1,500 worth of beans unsealing and repacking your order? That's wild. May I please borrow $300?...


I think you would do something unscrupulous just based on the way your mind works
I always vetted my employees and if I didn’t like the way they viewed things it certainly was a tell
So no


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Im thinking of calling them and asking for the breeders pack rather that stealth shipping
> So no one had issues getting the packs busted?


They won’t do that


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> I say just let it ride bro. You just took the long route of knowing if the genetics are legit. If it don't look or smell nothing like Rez/Karma's SD, then the rest is history.
> 
> Hence why I always want my packs sealed. Can't trust anyone with anything that's valuable. Karma's gear is limited for a reason.


People have been getting opened packs from attitude for like 15 years. I’ve bought from them like 20 times way back when that was one of only a handful of options and they were always spot on


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think you would do something unscrupulous just based on the way your mind works
> I always vetted my employees and if I didn’t like the way they viewed things it certainly was a tell
> So no


Come on pleaseeeee  you clearly basically mentioned you trust them enough and not all are thieves but for me being aware and cautious you wouldn't trust me??? Crazy...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Come on pleaseeeee  you clearly basically mentioned you trust them enough and not all are thieves but for me being aware and cautious you wouldn't trust me??? Crazy...


My mind doesn’t go there


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> People have been getting opened packs from attitude for like 15 years. I’ve bought from them like 20 times way back when that was one of only a handful of options and they were always spot on


To each is their own, if you believe what you get is what you ordered without the package, cool. If you don't, cool.

I'm just saying, if your spending $100+ on a pack, get the original packaging. Shit look at today's market, everyone is claiming they got this or that without the authentic pack to show. Even then, you wouldn't know if it's legit unless the breeder shows pictures to compare.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m not talking shit… but i ran couple seeds on two different times from the headbanger pack and both females i got wasn’t the stank i was looking for. All descriptions of headbanger from this site is the crazy nose it brings to the table…


----------



## Gooch IX (Aug 25, 2022)

Pure Sativa has Sour D bx2 and Sowahh up on their website now. They don’t ship to the US, so you have to know someone that can reship them to you or risk using a re-shipping service where seeds may be against the terms of service.

I think Pure Sativa is working on opening a US branch in the near future, so hopefully we’ll soon have another source for Karma Genetics in North America.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Indoorpro said:


> I’m not talking shit… but i ran couple seeds on two different times from the headbanger pack and both females i got wasn’t the stank i was looking for. All descriptions of headbanger from this site is the crazy nose it brings to the table…


I asked karma for the greenlight to use pollen from his HeadBanger. Dusted a delicious HA Skunk I had found. Golly... Testing right now but ouuuu weee! Skunk dom so far. The HB was definitely gassy but i'd prefer the SD stank


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> Pure Sativa has Sour D bx2 and Sowahh up on their website now. They don’t ship to the US, so you have to know someone that can reship them to you or risk using a re-shipping service where seeds may be against the terms of service.
> 
> I think Pure Sativa is working on opening a US branch in the near future, so hopefully we’ll soon have another source for Karma Genetics in the North America.





Seed fantasy . Com will have as well. 100% legit and authentic. One of the greatest men I know


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> I asked karma for the greenlight to use pollen from his HeadBanger. Dusted a delicious HA Skunk I had found. Golly... Testing right now but ouuuu weee! Skunk dom so far. The HB was definitely gassy but i'd prefer the SD stank


The two so far wasn’t all that so it had me thinking about the packs..


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 25, 2022)

I had bought two packs of HB 4-5 years ago. I ran through them slowly, on my last bean now. not every plant was good. I preferred the biker leaning pheno's cause the bud structure is better imo, similar nose though.


----------



## howchill (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> To each is their own, if you believe what you get is what you ordered without the package, cool. If you don't, cool.
> 
> I'm just saying, if your spending $100+ on a pack, get the original packaging. Shit look at today's market, everyone is claiming they got this or that without the authentic pack to show. Even then, you wouldn't know if it's legit unless the breeder shows pictures to compare.


Agreed 1000000% 

after the fiasco last year with fake in house packs and everyone getting scammed it doesn’t take much and the sad part is nobody noticed until they saw a spelling error. I offer this information to say anything can happen. Get the breeder pack untouched in my opinion .


----------



## howchill (Aug 25, 2022)

Same reason I don’t trust people with any 3rd coast packs or any pack that doesn’t come sealed. The possibility is enough for me to say nah. I’m sure that’s ignorant but that’s the path I’m on .


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

howchill said:


> Agreed 1000000%
> 
> after the fiasco last year with fake in house packs and everyone getting scammed it doesn’t take much and the sad part is nobody noticed until they saw a spelling error. I offer this information to say anything can happen. Get the breeder pack untouched in my opinion .


Facts brother, facts! 100000% shit there are some sites that offer SoWahh and SoWahhh  I learned fast as soon as karma confirmed specific info & all the distros he plays with.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 25, 2022)

Why doesn’t karma ship beans to the us?


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> I asked karma for the greenlight to use pollen from his HeadBanger. Dusted a delicious HA Skunk I had found. Golly... Testing right now but ouuuu weee! Skunk dom so far. The HB was definitely gassy but i'd prefer the SD stank


What if he says no you can't use the Headbanger pollen?


----------



## howchill (Aug 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> What if he says no you can't use the Headbanger pollen?


Checkers paradise it goes lmao


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2022)

I saw he was packing up more sour beans, so there should be another drop in a couple weeks.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

howchill said:


> Checkers paradise it goes lmao


If I paid for the seeds I'm chucking pollen regardless if I get permission or not.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> If I paid for the seeds I'm chucking pollen regardless if I get permission or not.


I dont think Karma cares unless they are the tester packs that explicitly say not to breed with them.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I dont think Karma cares unless they are the tester packs that explicitly say not to breed with them.


I can understand testers. I know when I get to my Headbangers I'm chucking up a storm lol. Also I did get mine from Attitude years back not in breeders packs. I have no doubt that they are as claimed


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> What if he says no you can't use the Headbanger pollen?


 shit TBH I wouldn't play with it. Just out of courtesy of course I had to ask.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I dont think Karma cares unless they are the tester packs that explicitly say not to breed with them.


He doesn't per his interview but in my case, I asked prior out of respect.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I saw he was packing up more sour beans, so there should be another drop in a couple weeks.


Packing as in sealing or packing up a banks order? I know 2 banks getting late orders that didn't attend the product Earth festival


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> shit TBH I wouldn't play with it. Just out of courtesy of course I had to ask.


Hey do you but would be a pain having to reach out to breeders every time a closet chucker like me wanted to make my own seeds.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2022)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Packing as in sealing or packing up a banks order? I know 2 banks getting late orders that didn't attend the product Earth festival


packing up a banks order.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 25, 2022)

Just saw on Attitudes IG that Royal Mail is going on Strike tomorrow, could possibly affect any recent orders...


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Just saw on Attitudes IG that Royal Mail is going on Strike tomorrow, could possibly affect any recent orders...


Fuck Royal snail mail. Explore your available options. Be aware of all situations brewing across the pond prior any orders. If you know, you know


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 26, 2022)

Indoorpro said:


> I’m not talking shit… but i ran couple seeds on two different times from the headbanger pack and both females i got wasn’t the stank i was looking for. All descriptions of headbanger from this site is the crazy nose it brings to the table…


Yeh I had 4 phenos and whilst they smelt good, it didnt match the hype. Barely smelt 'sour' at all. Just smelt like dank weed.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 26, 2022)

My headbanger keeper was all sour and floral but it was a sour d leaner. That was the old pack think I have like 6 left


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2022)

Got 4 biker kush beans germinating now. These were from last year's release which is supposed to be the same parents as originally used and not the v2 version. 

Lemon og would be nice since I've already got a nice headbanger sour leaner.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 27, 2022)

My skullcap when I say pure dank garlic funk with some sour Cherry's


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 31, 2022)

New promo at Attitude seeds.
Free 10 pack of Skullcap with each purchase of Karma.


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 3, 2022)

So the package is in chicago hope all goes well..
Shoudnt be too long to receive the package


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Sep 3, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> So the package is in chicago hope all goes well..
> Shoudnt be too long to receive the package


Had few packages stuck there over 2 weeks. Those lazy pricks need to take pride in their job and hustle lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2022)

All 4 of my biker kush seeds are weak little seedlings. All need helmet shedding the seed and 3 would have died if I didn't remove shell.

Hopefully they do better moving forward.


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 3, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All 4 of my biker kush seeds are weak little seedlings. All need helmet shedding the seed and 3 would have died if I didn't remove shell.
> 
> Hopefully they do better moving forward.


I experienced the same thing. A few didn't germinate and 2 out of the 4 females were very slow in veg which put me behind schedule, since I was waiting for big enough cuts to back them up. I kept some vigorous males to F2 with and so far the females are looking good in flower.

Also just got my Sour Diesel BX2 from Attitude, 13 seeds total that ill pop around December 2022.


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 3, 2022)

When's the next headbanger drop?


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 3, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All 4 of my biker kush seeds are weak little seedlings. All need helmet shedding the seed and 3 would have died if I didn't remove shell.
> 
> Hopefully they do better moving forward.


I usually mist the shell every now n then and if I feel confident that its loose enough I used two toothpicks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> I usually mist the shell every now n then and if I feel confident that its loose enough I used two toothpicks


I used tweezers. I also did mist these but they were still too weak to bust loose. They're all going now though.


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 3, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I used tweezers. I also did mist these but they were still too weak to bust loose. They're all going now though.


I spray them and let them soak for a couple of hours and use two cotton swabs that are wet ti get them off
I twist the swabs so each in a different direction so as to push the seed pod away from the seedling kind of how a gear spins


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 7, 2022)

Skullcap 2nd wk flo


----------



## Upstate2627 (Sep 7, 2022)

Got the sowahh in the mail today. My 2nd pack of it, should start my first pack I've had in the freezer for a year soon. 
Sour Josh is looking to be the winner between it and the headbanger. Surprised I haven't heard more people talking about it.


----------



## Genki88 (Sep 7, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> Got the sowahh in the mail today. My 2nd pack of it, should start my first pack I've had in the freezer for a year soon.
> Sour Josh is looking to be the winner between it and the headbanger. Surprised I haven't heard more people talking about it.


jealous...............


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 7, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> Got the sowahh in the mail today. My 2nd pack of it, should start my first pack I've had in the freezer for a year soon.
> Sour Josh is looking to be the winner between it and the headbanger. Surprised I haven't heard more people talking about it.


Where did you get that?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Sep 8, 2022)

Attitude bc GoochIX is the fucking man and let us know they dropped! Many thx again bud!


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 8, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> Attitude bc GoochIX is the fucking man and let us know they dropped! Many thx again bud!


Mine has been sitting in chicago since the 2nd, did your tracking update after departing customs or did it update once arived, im starting to worry


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 8, 2022)

When my package from attitude got stuck in Chicago earlier this year tracking just stopped. No seizure notice or love letter nada. Just arrived and never left. I wouldn't start worrying until the middle of the month


----------



## Gooch IX (Sep 8, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Mine has been sitting in chicago since the 2nd, did your tracking update after departing customs or did it update once, im starting to worry


My pack from Attitude came in through New York and was delivered last Wednesday. I’m on the east coast.
I also bought a pack of each direct from Karma’s store using some work arounds to get it to the US. That took longer and was more costly, wouldn’t recommend over ordering from Attitude.

Glad you got your beans, Upstate!


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 8, 2022)

I got a pack of Bubblehead from GLG. I got 27 seeds in the pack instead of 20 but 4 of them are really tiny and don't look viable.


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 8, 2022)

This is the longest ive had a pack sit at customs and ive necer had a package busted off the tude..
I even had a package opened once, it had the green repacking tape and they didnt find the beans.. it has warranty but how will i get the pack if it’s something rare


----------



## Gooch IX (Sep 8, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> This is the longest ive had a pack sit at customs and ive necer had a package busted off the tude..
> I even had a package opened once, it had the green repacking tape and they didnt find the beans.. it has warranty but how will i get the pack if it’s something rare


My guess is that it’s probably a USPS issue. Royal Mail is the originator and then when it gets to the US it goes through customs and then handed to USPS. I’m guessing they missed scanning it or it was scanned incorrectly so the link between your Royal Mail tracking number and the new USPS tracking was broken. I bet it’ll still show up. If you have a USPS account online (I think it’s called USPS Informed Delivery), you could check there and see if any packages are scheduled to be delivered to your address.


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 8, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> This is the longest ive had a pack sit at customs and ive necer had a package busted off the tude..
> I even had a package opened once, it had the green repacking tape and they didnt find the beans.. it has warranty but how will i get the pack if it’s something rare


Just happened to me lol ordered two packs of blue widow. I reached out after a few weeks when I noticed it was not moving through customs and they told me they only had one pack left but they would put it to the side for me while their 21 business day policy expired. They offered refund and I asked for a substitute that was just a little more expensive and they said no problem. It sucks but maybe they've got a pack held back? I doubt it but doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 9, 2022)

My package just cleared customs.. hip hip …


----------



## rawnature (Sep 9, 2022)

anyone grow Tha Melon? tried some Melon Og from wonderbrett it was super tasty and frosty description said they got the seeds from karma. which is why i placed an order for a pack when i seen them on tude this morning. maybe it was ment to be lol was going for sowah


----------



## Upstate2627 (Sep 10, 2022)

I have a single Bon-Bons outdoors and shes the quickest flowering plant of the ones I have. Super sweet smell and good frost atm. Bon-bon is Melon x HA OG. I'll let you know more as harvest comes closer.


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 10, 2022)

i'm on my last beans of both headbanger and sour power og, and I can definitely say for sure the sour power is better. it has such a better tennis ball, new shoe, rubber nose. the phenos that stretch a bit more grow really nice rubbery golf ball nugs. I highly suggest running through it, the pictures on karmas website dont represent it well at all.


----------



## MaybeOld (Sep 15, 2022)

Hello, 
Suggest me a 60 day strain that likes a bit of stretch please, been cloning a Straw Banna Cream cross for few years now, with great reaults


----------



## La Changua (Sep 16, 2022)

MaybeOld said:


> Hello,
> Suggest me a 60 day strain that likes a bit of stretch please, been cloning a Straw Banna Cream cross for few years now, with great reaults


Not from karma, but Night terror og from rare danknes was fire, nice stretch, fast veg, fast flower, really nice.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 16, 2022)

2 skullcaps wk 3


----------



## Speng (Sep 17, 2022)

How was the skull cap ? Running it now


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 17, 2022)

Speng said:


> How was the skull cap ? Running it now


I've had my skullcap for 3years and nothing fucking with it so far


----------



## MaybeOld (Sep 18, 2022)

La Changua said:


> Not from karma, but Night terror og from rare danknes was fire, nice stretch, fast veg, fast flower, really nice.


Thanks bud, I'll have a look, enjoyed their ghost train hazes a few years back. 

Was looking at their Scott's Og

Also got a cross of Karma's SBC and dynasty genetics huckleberry cookies


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 21, 2022)

A lot of the strains with “rado” in are decent, had my clone of radorose for a number of years now and the taste, effect and way she grows is excellent.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 21, 2022)

Anyone ran these yet?
It’s a toss up between these and an old pack of dominator x biker for a few outdoor ladies down under.


----------



## Chinese-Mexican (Sep 21, 2022)

My keeper road dawg about 10 days from harvest


----------



## Upstate2627 (Sep 22, 2022)

My last sour josh, about to come down shortly. 12.5 weeks flower from seed, getting some nanners and tired of picking em. Way more Sour smelling than any headbanger I've done.
Haven't smoked since July 4th due to a gov't drug test and it took 11 weeks for me to finally piss clean. Took my drug test yesterday. Finally able to enjoy the herb again soon as i get reaults back! Anyone who says just quit for a month is full of shit if ur a daily smoker!


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 22, 2022)

Bought some sowwah from karma off the attitude, order never showed up, attitude asked to send another package.. there all gone.. 
i let them know that, ill see what they answer.
They are repackaged though sent stealth, yall think they woulve sent something different


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Bought some sowwah from karma off the attitude, order never showed up, attitude asked to send another package.. there all gone..
> i let them know that, ill see what they answer.
> They are repackaged though sent stealth, yall think they woulve sent something different


Yes. If it was sold out but they still sent you replacements not in breeders pack I'd be pissed. How are they gonna send seeds they don't have?


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 22, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes. If it was sold out but they still sent you replacements not in breeders pack I'd be pissed. How are they gonna send seeds they don't have?


Luther be on that bs always runs his mouth never show nothing he a peon don't acknowledge him.


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 22, 2022)

Wow wig.. whats with wrath??


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 23, 2022)

Well they say they indeed do have a pack laying around just in case something like this happened, should i go for it?
I was thinking of asking for a pack of the malawi haze from ace


----------



## Gooch IX (Sep 23, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Well they say they indeed do have a pack laying around just in case something like this happened, should i go for it?
> I was thinking of asking for a pack of the malawi haze from ace


If it were me I would definitely ask for it to be kept in the original breeders pack if opting for the pack they have “laying around”. I don’t doubt them but in this case I would go by the old adage “trust but verify”.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)

Gooch IX said:


> If it were me I would definitely ask for it to be kept in the original breeders pack if opting for the pack they have “laying around”. I don’t doubt them but in this case I would go by the old adage “trust but verify”.


They no longer send in breeder packs 
They just send a portion of package 
You can demand all you want they won’t do it 
Don’t like it shop elsewhere


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> They no longer send in breeder packs
> They just send a portion of package
> You can demand all you want they won’t do it
> Don’t like it shop elsewhere


Since when? They sent my headbangers in original packs in 2020 and 2021.

And your damn right I'll take my business elsewhere. 

Who tells a customer either take what we give you or buzz off?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 23, 2022)

All my recent attitude orders have come in breeder packs, they certainly used to snip a bit of the original and chuck it in a baggie though.
I think that so many people hated it, they made another option to keep in breeder packs but I don’t think they stealth in breeder packs.

to be honest I’ve always had better luck with no stealth and risking it.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 23, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Well they say they indeed do have a pack laying around just in case something like this happened, should i go for it?
> I was thinking of asking for a pack of the malawi haze from ace


I just finished up aces Malawi, went 14.5 weeks, devastatingly powerful is an understatement!


----------



## rawnature (Sep 23, 2022)

i love attitude  always take the guranteed its worth the 10 bucks or so to me and yeah they snip part of the pack with the name and put it inside the baggie. got my tha mellon and skullcap promo with extra freebies even though i live in CALI i always order from them for KARMA . people said they do send breeder packs if you dont choose the guranteed shipping but i never chanced it why not ask them yourself to clarify though .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2022)

I only wasted money on stealth 1 time and headbanger still came in breeder pack per my request. When i choose no stealth every pack has been in breeders pack and have ever lost one yet to customs.


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 23, 2022)

Ill ask for a replacement in original breeders pack then.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Since when? They sent my headbangers in original packs in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> And your damn right I'll take my business elsewhere.
> 
> Who tells a customer either take what we give you or buzz off?


Maybe we bitched enough they changed it my purchases in about 2018-19 weren’t 
Glad to hear it 
And yeah I wasn’t pleased about it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2022)

rawnature said:


> i love attitude  always take the guranteed its worth the 10 bucks or so to me and yeah they snip part of the pack with the name and put it inside the baggie. got my tha mellon and skullcap promo with extra freebies even though i live in CALI i always order from them for KARMA . people said they do send breeder packs if you dont choose the guranteed shipping but i never chanced it why not ask them yourself to clarify though .


Ahhh 
I see


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 27, 2022)

Skullcap wk 5


----------



## tomram (Sep 30, 2022)

hii
I'm finishing sour diesel bx3, it's about 80 flo day, a few more days and a scythe. a few photos from several stages of flowering, a very large number of women,heavy acidic oil odors


----------



## tomram (Sep 30, 2022)

salud


----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 30, 2022)

tomram said:


> View attachment 5205453View attachment 5205455View attachment 5205456View attachment 5205457
> salud


Can you please post the final product when finished i want to see how these turn out


----------



## tomram (Oct 1, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Can you please post the final product when finished i want to see how these turn out


I think to start cutting today, I can't stand here too much, they are quite heavy, for some 35 days they have been getting water with a humist blast. They grew under the ledges.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Oct 11, 2022)

Karmas Bon-Bon. Has a nice sweet smell, been picking out some rot and with some rain in the forecast I tool her a lil earlier than I wanted.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 13, 2022)

One of two Skullcaps 8wks on Monday coming up


----------



## Toka416 (Oct 14, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> One of two Skullcaps 8wks on Monday coming up


Damn those look amazing!! Is or was a freebie on the tude as well.. karmas freebies always good. Got sour power og, crumbled lime, also this solos stash1 x biker all freebies with karma. Havent finished solos1 but this one stinks like ogk and pink kush. Is seeded.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 14, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Damn those look amazing!! Is or was a freebie on the tude as well.. karmas freebies always good. Got sour power og, crumbled lime, also this solos stash1 x biker all freebies with karma. Havent finished solos1 but this one stinks like ogk and pink kush. Is seeded. View attachment 5212291


Yes looks nice as well mine came off freebies I got 2 of them from the tude few years back maybe 2017 or 18 can't remember


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Oct 20, 2022)

Finally ran a pack of Skullcap, been vaping a couple small buds with the Mighty, there's a really dominating sweetened condensed milk/caramel tone that comes off every plant, but each pheno I ended up with looks not much like the rest


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 21, 2022)

Skullcap


----------



## tomram (Oct 22, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Can you please post the final product when finished i want to see how these turn out


3 difernt plant




salud


----------



## Billytheluther (Oct 22, 2022)

Gracias hermano..


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2022)

Another sour d bx 2 and Sowahh drop live at attitude


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2022)

I ended up getting a pack of the Sour Bx2 and Sowahh and opting for no stealth because I wanted my seeds in breeder packs. They emailed me asking if I was sure about that, since it was a very limited release, and I said I didnt see "stealth with breeder packs" as an option at checkout but if they wanted to pack it discreetly WITH breeder packs I would accept the risk. I never had a problem receiving breeder packs in a stealth item before but now I am second guessing my decision lol.


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I ended up getting a pack of the Sour Bx2 and Sowahh and opting for no stealth because I wanted my seeds in breeder packs. They emailed me asking if I was sure about that, since it was a very limited release, and I said I didnt see "stealth with breeder packs" as an option at checkout but if they wanted to pack it discreetly WITH breeder packs I would accept the risk. I never had a problem receiving breeder packs in a stealth item before but now I am second guessing my decision lol.


As long as you're not going through Chicago you'll probably be fine. Good luck man


----------



## Billytheluther (Oct 25, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I ended up getting a pack of the Sour Bx2 and Sowahh and opting for no stealth because I wanted my seeds in breeder packs. They emailed me asking if I was sure about that, since it was a very limited release, and I said I didnt see "stealth with breeder packs" as an option at checkout but if they wanted to pack it discreetly WITH breeder packs I would accept the risk. I never had a problem receiving breeder packs in a stealth item before but now I am second guessing my decision lol.


They insisted in me getting them repacked..
Now i question the integrity of them. I regret that
I just recived a pack of golden tiger no stealth through chicago, im sure the stealth shipping raises more attention than the original breders pack alone.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> As long as you're not going through Chicago you'll probably be fine. Good luck man


My orders usually go through Los Angeles ISC, im assuming since its closer to Hawaii. 


Billytheluther said:


> They insisted in me getting them repacked..
> Now i question the integrity of them. I regret that
> I just recived a pack of golden tiger no stealth through chicago, im sure the stealth shipping raises more attention than the original breders pack alone.


ive always used stealth with attitude but I’ve made several orders through alibongo with no stealth guarantee and they always showed up just fine in a regular padded envelope. 
Some of the stealth items I’ve gotten in the past would probably raise questions, like why would this person in the US be ordering a janky metal tin from the UK? Lol


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 26, 2022)

Skullcaps getting chopped next week @10wks


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 28, 2022)

I believe I have the best representation of skullcap match her with the best she checks out every department smell is like she tastes and OG I put her next to the best garlic smelling og u can find mine just brings terps on the exhale cherry sours!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 2, 2022)

Alrighty, my attitude order is on its way after spending 4 days at LA ISC...I was starting to get nervous lol. Fingers crossed there is no green tape!

I also just germinated some unreleased Zkittlez X Karmarado OG fems that Karma decided to discontinue because a couple people reported intersex traits, still think they have good potential with all the zkittlez x og hybrid hype these days.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 2, 2022)

Skullcaps are down


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 4, 2022)

Sowahh’s just arrived.


----------



## rawnature (Nov 5, 2022)

SOWAHH - Old School Genetics


Sex: Regular Genotype: Indica / Sativa: 30% / 70% Genetics: KG Sour Diesel bx 4 Flowering time in indoor cultivation: 70 - 90 days Flowering time in outdoor cultivation: Mid-October - end of October Production in indoor cultivation: 600 gr x m2 Production in outdoor cultivation: 800 gr per...




old-school-genetics.com


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 5, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Alrighty, my attitude order is on its way after spending 4 days at LA ISC...I was starting to get nervous lol. Fingers crossed there is no green tape!
> 
> I also just germinated some unreleased Zkittlez X Karmarado OG fems that Karma decided to discontinue because a couple people reported intersex traits, still think they have good potential with all the zkittlez x og hybrid hype these days.


I think a similar thing happened with the rado rose packs, I got an amazing keeper from that pack. Only wish I’d got a couple more packs


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 11, 2022)

rawnature said:


> SOWAHH - Old School Genetics
> 
> 
> Sex: Regular Genotype: Indica / Sativa: 30% / 70% Genetics: KG Sour Diesel bx 4 Flowering time in indoor cultivation: 70 - 90 days Flowering time in outdoor cultivation: Mid-October - end of October Production in indoor cultivation: 600 gr x m2 Production in outdoor cultivation: 800 gr per...
> ...


Is this the spot to find karma ?

just getting back in the game and looking to some up!

I fucked up by not keeping a headbanger cut


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 11, 2022)

I found that place pretty expensive compared to other spots but they’re the only ones with sowahh right now, I think shipping to Canada was like $80.


----------



## rawnature (Nov 12, 2022)

Elsembrador said:


> Is this the spot to find karma ?
> 
> just getting back in the game and looking to some up!
> 
> I fucked up by not keeping a headbanger cut


 yeah they have a free 6x Sweets Reg as a promos for Karma packs there I havnt orderd from them but they are friends with Karma


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 12, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I found that place pretty expensive compared to other spots but they’re the only ones with sowahh right now, I think shipping to Canada was like $80.


80$ for shipping is hella pricey


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 13, 2022)

Skullcap never letting you go karma fire


----------



## Billytheluther (Nov 13, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I found that place pretty expensive compared to other spots but they’re the only ones with sowahh right now, I think shipping to Canada was like $80.


They give pretty good freebies, think i got like 15 seeds of sweets with my headbanger purchase


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 13, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> They give pretty good freebies, think i got like 15 seeds of sweets with my headbanger purchase


They don’t even have HB in stock


----------



## Billytheluther (Nov 13, 2022)

Elsembrador said:


> They don’t even have HB in stock


Havent ran the sowahh yet but i wasnt too impressed with the head banger..
I think i topped to many times so the colas were kind of small, the yield on a plush berry would’ve been better.
Unfortunately i had to abandon that grow so no real conclusion


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 15, 2022)

Elsembrador said:


> Is this the spot to find karma ?
> 
> just getting back in the game and looking to some up!
> 
> I fucked up by not keeping a headbanger cut


Headbanger one of my all time favorites. Here is my keeper in multi top bush scrog so buds r smaller.


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 15, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Skullcap never letting you go karma fire


Nice cut!! Do you miss trimming? Lol. Like the sounds of ogk with the cherry on top. Karma was giving those as freebies at the tude at one point.. find his freebies tend to be extra nice.


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 15, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> Got the sowahh in the mail today. My 2nd pack of it, should start my first pack I've had in the freezer for a year soon.
> Sour Josh is looking to be the winner between it and the headbanger. Surprised I haven't heard more people talking about it.


Your sour josh looks killer... sour d flav?


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 15, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Nice cut!! Do you miss trimming? Lol. Like the sounds of ogk with the cherry on top. Karma was giving those as freebies at the tude at one point.. find his freebies tend to be extra nice.


Kinda lol since I'm chopping down every 2 to 4 wks lmao and yes I got it as a freebie 2 of them made seeds with male.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Dec 15, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Your sour josh looks killer... sour d flav?


Best representation of sour I've seen from any of my karma packs so far. Have some sowahh waiting to be sexed atm. Had some katsu sour d show all males this week and cleared them out.


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 17, 2022)

Headbanger


----------

